# Energy Projects...Updates



## ghazi52

Energy Projects
.
.
.
*NEPRA accepts request for 99MW wind power projects*






Chinese firm is seeking licences for two projects in Jhimpir. PHOTO: FILE

KARACHI: Three Gorges Second and Third Wind Farm Pakistan Limited, a Chinese firm, has won the regulatory authority’s acceptance of its application seeking licences for 99-megawatt wind power projects in Jhimpir, Sindh, costing $226.2 million.

The National Electric Power Regulatory Authority (Nepra) notified on Monday that it had permitted the company’s application for “consideration of the grant of generation licence for its proposed wind power plant.”

The firm had applied for two generation licences for two separate wind power projects of 49.5 megawatts each. Both the projects are to be set up in the vicinity of Jhimpir. The combined cost of the projects is estimated at $226.2 million (or $113.1 million each). This comprises 75% debt and 25% equity. Both the projects are expected to be commissioned in September 2017, the authority said.

The electric power generated from the projects will be supplied to the Central Power Purchasing Agency (Guarantee) Limited.

This is a flagship firm of China Three Gorges Corporation, which is one of the leading companies actively involved in developing hydroelectric power and wind power projects across the globe.

The company aims to produce wind power up to 2,000 megawatts in Pakistan in the next couple of years. Already, Three Gorges First Wind Farm has completed its project of 50 megawatts.

“This project has already been supplying electricity to the main grid from November 2014. The project site is located near Jhimpir, Thatta district,” it said on its website.

China South Asia Investment Limited is its holding company that is engaged in investment and establishment of power generation projects in South Asian countries. It is working on developing power projects in Pakistan as well in the areas of hydroelectric, wind and solar energy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*TARBELA 4TH EXTENSION HYDROPOWER PROJECT-*

PROJECT’S OBJECTIVE:

The main objective of the project development is to facilitate a sustainable expansion in Pakistan’s electricity generation capacity. This would be realized by installing three (3) units of 470 MW each with a total capacity of 1,410 MW hydropower plant on the existing Tunnel 4 of Tarbela Dam without affecting irrigation releases, with almost no exposure to social and environmental hazards generally associated with Hydro-power Projects. The project is considered a “low-risk- high reward” operation aimed at providing additional 3,840 GWh annually of least-cost low-carbon renewable energy from Tarbela Power Station. Main structures e.g. dam, tunnel, switchyard, other infrastructure like roads, colonies, offices, labour camps, workshop areas, storage yard areas etc already exist. The project will thus be made operational in minimum time.

SALIENT FEATURES OF T4:


Capacity:1,410 MW
Projected Energy:3,840 GWh/Year
Annual Capacity Factor:31%
Cost Estimate with IDC :US$ 928.9 million
World Bank Loan:US$ 840.00 million
 ..GoP US$ 88.90 million

*RAISING OF T3 AND T4 INTAKES*:


Tarbela Project Tunnels 3 and 4 are to be raised as part of Tarbela 4th Extension project to extend the generation life of the reservoir by raising the dead storage level so as to prevent early siltation.

Both intakes are of the same design

Dia of Raised Intake T3 & T4 = 13.7 meter
Height of Raised Intake T3 & T4 = 55 meter
Structure : Reinforced Cement Concrete Lining


----------



## ghazi52

.Tarbela Dam Spillways and Tunnel
.
.


----------



## ghazi52

*Neelum Jhelum project on track as 80% work done*

Published: April 20, 2016

LAHORE: The 969-megawatt Neelum Jhelum Hydropower project is progressing timely as the civil works of the both the underground powerhouse and transformers hall are 95.5% and 99% complete, respectively, and are expected to finish in October this year.

This was briefed to Pakistan Water and Power Development Authority (Wapda) Chairman Zafar Mahmood during his weekly visit to the project site.

The chairman visited the powerhouse, transformers hall, manifold area and switchyard of the project to review progress of construction work. Neelum Jhelum Hydropower Project Chief Executive Officer Engineer Muhammad Zubair, Project Director Nayyar Alauddin and representatives of the consultants and contractors were present on the occasion.

During the on-site briefing, the chairman was apprised that subsequent to the completion of civil works of unit No3 and 4 of the powerhouse, both units had already been handed over to the electro-mechanical contractor.

It was further informed that civil works of the switchyard are substantially complete, while electrical and mechanical works will also be completed by October 2016. Neelum Jhelum Hydropower Project Chief Executive Officer said that October 2016 is going to be an important month as the tunnel boring machine, deployed on the left tunnel will break through after completing the excavation work on the left tunnel. Overall progress on the project stands at 80%. The progress on C1 is 78%, on C2 is 80%, while on C3 is 83%. Out of total 68.6 kilometer, 62 kilometers long tunnels have so far been excavated.

The Wapda chief expressed satisfaction over the progress achieved so far on the project. Appreciating devotion and hard work of the project authorities, he said that Wapda is confident of completing the project according to the revised schedule.


----------



## ghazi52

...


----------



## ghazi52

*PPIB ISSUES LETTER OF SUPPORT TO 1320 MW COAL BASED IPP AT HUB*






Private Power and Infrastructure Board (PPIB) today issued Letter of Support (LOS) to China Power Hub Generation Company (Pvt) Limited (CPHGCL) for development of 1320 MW imported coal based power generation project at Hub, Balochistan. The project is being sponsored by Hub Power Company Limited and China Power International Holdings. Minister for Water & Power Khawaja Muhammad Asif, Secretary Water & Power Mr. Mohammad Younus Dagha and other senior officials of PPIB and Ministry of Water & Power witnessed the ceremony. The document was signed by Mr. Shah Jahan Mirza, Managing Director PPIB and from the company's side it was signed by Mr. Zhao Yonggang, CEO of CPHGCL.

Being included as 'Priority Project' under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) program, this project assumes further importance. The Project shall be instrumental in socio-economic uplift of the remote area of Hub besides generating employment opportunities for the local population. The project development is progressing at rapid pace and it is expected that it will come online by in 2019.

Khawaja Asif said that in order to get sufficient and affordable electricity in short time, Private Power and Infrastructure Board (PPIB) has been mandated by the government to process power generation projects utilizing coal, hydro and R-LNG through private sector. As a result of efficient processing by PPIB, so far two coal fired power projects of 2640 MW which include 1320 MW Power Project by Sinohydro Resources/Al-Mirqab Capital Qatar at Port Qasim, Sindh and 1320 MW Power Project by Huaneng Shandong Ruyi at Sahiwal, Punjab have already started construction activities. The 2 x 330 MW Thar coal based Engro Powergen at Thar Block-II, Sindh after achieving Financial Close has entered into the construction phase. With proactive support of PPIB, all the project related activities were timely completed which lead to the ground breaking of the project recently on 11th April, 2016.

PPIB also holds the honour of paving way for hydro IPPs in the country through successful completion of 84 MW New Bong Escape Hydropower Project by HUBCO group. *Currently, 147 MW Patrind and 102 MW Gulpur Hydropower Projects are under construction, which are expected to be completed by April 2017 and October 2019 respectively.*
_


----------



## ghazi52

Energy use in Pakistan





_

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Tarbela Dam 4th Tunnel Power Plant.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*SAHIWAL...................*.2 Coal-fired Power Plants 
*




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

100 MW Nooriabad Power Project

K-Electric will buy the generated power


























*c*


----------



## ghazi52

30-40 fresh engineers from different universities, mainly UET & NUST, were hired by Huaneng Shandong Ryui for *SAHIWAL* project. 6 months training were provided to fresh engineers were provided in UET. These engineers are now being provided 1 year/ 6 month training in China. Jobs are being created now. Something I didn't have when I graduated in '13. 

The chinese investors have a plan to build two more (1000 MW) coal plants at the same site by 2019. But, imo, this would really test the capacity of Pakistan Railways.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Neelum Jehlum Hydroelectric Project ........ 969 MW*
May 27th, 2016,





_


----------



## ghazi52

*Neelum-Jhelum power project gets record Rs100bn financing*





A view of the Neelum-Jehlum Hydropower Project in this file photo.
KARACHI: A consortium of 16 banks has arranged Rs100 billion sukuk for the Neelum-Jhelum Hydropower Project in what is the country’s biggest ever funds mobilisation for a public sector entity.

The National Bank of Pakistan (NBP), which leads the consortium, has the largest share (of around Rs35bn) in the funds being raised under Shariah-compliant tool.

Mufti Ahsan Waqar, chairman of NBP’s Shariah board, told Dawn that financial closure for the sukuk has been achieved and the bonds would be ready to trade on the stock market after completion of other formalities.

*The fund is Pakistan’s biggest for a public sector entity*
A signing ceremony for the financing agreement was attended by President and CEO of NBP Syed Iqbal Ashraf, Water and Power Development Authority (Wapda) Chairman Zafar Mahmood, Wapda’s Member Finance Anwaarul Haq and Neelum-Jhelum Hydropower Company (NJHPC) CEO Muhammad Zubair, among others.

The NJHPC, which is managing the 969-megawatt project located in Muzaffarabad (Azad Jammu and Kashmir), has assigned the NBP the role of ‘mandated lead arranger’ for the arrangement through issuance of rated, secured and privately placed sukuk to partially finance the construction.

Pakistan has struggled to attract foreign investment in the power sector, particularly for the hydroelectric projects which have vast scope for investment and profitability. However, the response was not positive except China which has agreed to invest in Pakistan’s power sector under long-term loans for power generation.

Addressing the signing ceremony, Mr Ashraf said the sukuk was structured with a tenor of 10 years and was backed by the sovereign guarantee by the Government of Pakistan (GoP).

He said the bonds issue has received a preliminary rating of ‘AAA’ from JCR-VIS and is expected to have a wider impact on the financial market of Pakistan, helping augment a funding format that has been predominantly constrained to smaller deals with shorter tenors.

This sukuk is also expected also provide avenues for Islamic banks and mutual funds to invest their liquid funds in a tradable GoP-guaranteed Islamic instrument.

Apart from the NBP, other banks in the consortium are HBL, Allied Bank, United Bank, Bank Alfalah, Meezan Bank, Faysal Bank, the Bank of Punjab, BankIslami Pakistan, Askari Bank, Bank Al Habib, the Bank of Khyber, Dubai Islamic Bank, Pak-Brunei Investment Company and Pak-China Investment Company.

The Neelum-Jhelum project envisages diverting Neelum River water through tunnels which falls into Jhelum River after producing power. On completion, the project will be capable of producing 5.15bn units of electricity each year. This mega hydropower project has been undertaken long after completion of Mangla and Tarbela dam projects.

This ‘green energy’ project will fetch a total revenue of up to Rs50bn annually for Wapda as per existing tariff. The first turbine will start to operate by the end of June 2017.

Addressing the ceremony, the Wapda chairman said this was the biggest ever funds mobilisation for a public sector entity in the history of Pakistan. “Achieving this milestone reflects not only investors’ confidence in the federal government and Wapda, but also indicates the potential of investment that hydropower sector offers,” he said.

“This issuance... will go a long way in arranging funds for other hydropower projects as well to be initiated in the near future,” he added.

“The project envisages 90 per cent construction work under high mountainous overburden and only 10pc above the surface. He said the construction work on the project is progressing at a fast pace and overall progress of the project is around 82pc so far.”


----------



## I FLY HIGH

Seems that after a sleep of 15 years now govt a awake.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.2x2.5 Megawatt Hydel Power Projects(FHPP 3/4) at Chashma Mianwali Updated Pics

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Transmission line work is underway to Connect Neelam Jehum with National Grid.





_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*SHEIKHUPURA ---- Bhikhi Power Plant .............. 1180 MW *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.. Two Coal-fired Power Plants.... 1320 MW.*...SAHIWAL*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Beautiful view of Sahiwal coal fired power plant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.M.

Brilliant. Great to see this progress.


----------



## ghazi52

Sahiwal coal fired power plant.




























Erected in123 days on 30 june 2016.
172 mtr high cooling tower # 1 at SAHIWAL.one of most imp & toughest structure in a pwr plant.
__________________

This is i guess the first time that natural draft cooling towers are being used in Pakistan. Usually we get 3-4 small forced draft cooling towers.
__________________












Upon completion Sahiwal Coal Fired Power Complex will be the fastest completed Coal Fired Power Plant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..


ISLAMABAD: Five new projects, in addition to 30 infrastructure and energy projects, being completed by the Chinese companies in Pakistan, would be launched under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) framework this year, said Deputy Chief of Mission at Chinese Embassy in Islamabad Zhao Lijian.

“*Eight coal, solar, wind and hydro-power energy projects* are also under construction to meet the energy requirement of the country,” he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*High Speed, Hopper Trucks for coal transportation for Sahiwal coal project reached Port - Pak Railways.*








_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Port Qasim Coal Fired Power Project ---1,320 MW*

























_


----------



## ghazi52

660 MW Engro Thar Coal Project


----------



## ghazi52

Updates from *July 29*

Bridge over Canal for Railway Track has initiated.






Taken from GT Road, July 29th.














_


----------



## ghazi52

- Hydroelectric: The dam hetrick on Indus along KKH will generate 13GW cheapest but at highly inefficient (35-40%) rates, it will be more expensive for us to fulfill that gap especially in winters.

- Nuclear: As nuclear is the only cheaper and highly efficient (90-95%) solution for our problems, I think the government should start investing more in it. They even have headroom for higher generation like KANUPP-2 & 3 can do up to 1.2GW. Currently they are building 2 at Karachi (2x1GW) and 1 at Chashma (1x300MW) with 3x1GW planned in same ratio at same places. Fuel can be sourced through China. 

- Coal - Though this is cheap and plentiful with not much dependence on external sourcing, it is highly toxic. China is reducing its electricity generation through coal, thus it seems they are transferring it to us 

- Gas - This will definitely depend on the Iran-Pakisan Gas pipeline project as sucking out gas supply will only increase the demand-supply gap. That's just like trading one problem with one bigger problem. Our elites can use electricity for everything but middle and lower class people (not the homeless) can only afford a combination of both.

- Solar+Hydro (Salt based) - These could be considered as an alternative to other expensive sources as its best of both worlds, you get clean energy at relatively cheap rates. As its a relatively new technology, it is still being actively refined thus it may become cheaper than gas in the future.

- Fossil Fuels - No. We should have a plan to scrap these after CPEC starts to generate surplus power. 

- Wind / Solar - Never. We are not a first world country which has obligations towards the well being of the planet and thus have to sacrifice our budget over generating clean and extremely expensive energy. They are only viable for small grids for villages at best.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

General Updates, *28th July*


















_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Port Qasim

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Neelum Jehlum Hydroelectric Project ............. 969 MW*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

_

*Tarbela 4th extension to be completed by June 2017’*


----------



## ghazi52

First Rotor of Generator at Neelum Jhelum project is ready for installation...C3 Site Chatterkalas.














_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Hydro China Dawood wind power project gharo Bhambore

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

* Bhikki Power Plant ....1180 MW*
SHEIKHUPURA ..................................


----------



## ghazi52

1180 MW Bhikki Power Plant
[Energy: 1180 MW Bhikki Power Plant]

Here is a short video (2min 50sec) captured on 15th of august 2016 to show the progress on 1180 MW Bhikki Power Plant. The video also shows different sections of the power plant. The plant will be operational by the end of next year InshaAllah.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1170584326313505

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Bhikki Power Plant*


----------



## ghazi52

.....







........








........
3D Model of Dasu HPP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bafxet

Give an update on the proposed nuclear power plant at Karachi.


----------



## ghazi52

*Golen Gol Hydro power Project*

24/08/16

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

SK Hydro also known as Suki Kinari Hydropower Plant, is an under construction, run-of-the-river hydropower project located on the Kunhar river in the Kaghan valley of Mansehra District, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, which has an installed generation capacity of 870 MW.









*Project details*

The dam will be constructed as a 54.5 meter high and 336 meter wide concrete gravity dam with 2 gated spillways. Four 218 MW turbines are to be installed as part of the project, and will generate approximately 870 MW of electricity in total. The project is one of Pakistan's largest private-sector power development project and is being constructed as part of the CPEC.

Construction of the dam will result in the formation of a 3.1 kilometer long reservoir with a capacity of 9 million cubic meters of water. It will not cause large scale displacement of populations as no villages or towns will be inundated by the resulting dam's reservoir, although a four kilometer section of the Kaghan-Naran highway will have to be diverted as a result of construction works and the resulting reservoir.

Accompanying transmission lines will be constructed by Pakistan's National Transmission and Dispatch Company, and is not considered complementary to the project, but is to be constructed separately from the dam itself.

Expected completion date for the dam is 2023.

The projected cost for the project was initially projected to be $1.314 billion, but as a result of devaluation of the Pakistani Rupee, the cost is now estimated to be $1.8 billion.

The Government of Pakistan has agreed to purchase electricity at a cost of 8.8415 US cents per kilowatt hour for the 30 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*KP to generate 100MW micro-hydropower projects*

PESHAWAR: The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government has decided to increase the number of micro hydropower generation projects to 1000, with total power generation capacity of 100 megawatts (MW).

The project, as informed by the chief executive officer (CEO) of the Pakhtunkhwa Energy Development Organisation (Pedo) Akbar Ayub Khan, would benefit a population of 1.0 million.

The Pedo took the initiative of sharing this project with Asian Development Bank (ADB), he said and added that the ADB had already hired consultants through a grant to Pedo to develop a robust business model for the projects and develop a sustainable framework so that Pedo could be able to implement these projects effectively. It has also offered to provide funding for the project, he added.

However, the Pedo has completed 88 of the 365 micro-hydropower projects started under a similar programme two years ago. The programme envisaged construction of 356 MHPs in 12 districts of the province where there is no access to electricity or experiences excessive loadshedding.

These are community-based projects being implemented through non-governmental organisations (NGOs) with the objective of providing access to energy at an affordable and low cost. These 356 projects are planned to generate a total of 35mw electricity benefitting 350,000 people and are being handed over to community-based organisations (CBOs) of the respective areas after completion.

Presently, a total of 88 projects have been completed which are providing cheap and uninterrupted electricity to rural population in the province. The projects include 12 projects of total capacity 580 KW in Abbottabad, 26 projects of 1035 KW in Battagram, 10 projects of 640 KW in Chitral, 18 projects of 580 KW in Swat, seven projects of 270 KW in Kohistan, eight projects of 250 KW in Shangla, four projects of 110 KW in Upper Dir and three projects of 100 KW Buner, the Pedo CEO further informed.

He said that the projects were providing electricity to households, schools, BHUs, mosques, shops, etc and overall economic activity in these areas has also increased.

Besides, the Pedo is also collaborating with ADB to fund one of its biggest projects to date, 300 MW in Balakot, Mansehra and the ADB has given its principled agreement to provide loan financing for the project under its Multi tranche Finance Facility (MFF). Total size of the MFF would be $2.0 billion, which will also include funding other hdyel power projects by Pedo besides Balakot, he said.

Akbar Ayub said that work on the public sector was already underway with eight projects of 270 MW at different stages of implementation and three of these projects of 56 MW capacity are expected to reach commercial operations by the end of this year.The Sarhad Rural Support Programme (SRSP) has also completed a number of micro hydel projects in Swat, Dir and Chitral districts and work on many is in final stages.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*PM Nawaz inaugurates 40MW coal-fired power project in Faisalabad*

FAISALABAD: Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif inaugurated a 40MW coal-based power project at Sitara Chemical Industries Ltd here on Saturday.

The prime minister unveiled the plaque of the project that has been completed in 27 months period costing Rs3.5 billion.

The 40MW power plant is the largest of its kind in the industrial sector of Faisalabad. The plant's boiler is based on circulating fluidised bed combustion technology.

It is equipped with continuous emission monitoring system which monitors 24/7 the emission of the gases in the air to protect the environment.

In his address at the inauguration ceremony, the PM said previous governments must be called to account for energy and economic crises "that dragged the country into darkness".

“In 1960 we were ahead of South Korea in development. In 1990, we were the best in the region. In 1999, we were the top economy in South Asia but in 2013, we stood last,” he said.

He said the government is investing heavily in the energy sector to rid the country of energy deficit by 2018.

"Commissioning of this power plant is a step towards achieving self-reliance in power generation. Such initiatives by the private sector are extremely encouraging and will prove helpful in overcoming the energy shortage in the country," the PM said.

"A policy of energy mix that focuses on diverse sources of energy is earnestly pursued at the government level."

Since the opposition has started re-building pressure on the government over Panama Papers leaks, Model Town killings and corruption issues, the premier has also embarked on what analysts say a mass-contact drive and is frequently inaugurating different development schemes or announcing public welfare plans.

He inaugurated the construction of the Lahore Eastern Bypass at Kala Shah Kaku on the outskirts of the provincial capital a day earlier.

In Faisalabad, the prime minister was accompanied by Punjab Governor Malik Rafiq Rajwana, Minister for Water and Power Khawaja Asif, Minister for Planning and Development Ahsan Iqbal, Minister for Commerce Khurram Dastgir and Minister for Water and Power Abid Sher Ali.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Bhikki Power Plant .... 1180 MW..............SHEIKHUPURA


























*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

2nd Turbine leaving for Pakistan......................

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*PM approves acquisition of land for Diamer-Bhasha dam*


ISLAMABAD: Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif during a cabinet meeting on Friday approved land acquisition for the Diamer-Bhasha dam.

The Diamer-Bhasha dam, a 272-metre-high dam with the capacity to generate 4,500MW of electricity per day, has been 30 years in the making.

The dam is capable of storing 8.1 MAF of water and may also support other existing projects and enhance the life of Tarbela dam by 35 years.

The government had attempted to complete acquisition for the multi billion dollar project before June this year, but was unsuccessful.

A ministerial committee meeting was informed that residents of Thak and other adjoining areas were not ready to vacate their land despite being paid compensation. The government has paid at least Rs 45 bn as compensation.

The PM in today's meeting said the government has taken all steps for the construction of the dam, adding that transparency must be maintained in the distribution of compensation money to affectees.

He claimed the government has arranged the finances for the Dassu project through the World Bank and all the required measures are ensured for the construction of Diamer-Bhasha dam.


----------



## Viper0011.

ghazi52 said:


> - Hydroelectric: The dam hetrick on Indus along KKH will generate 13GW cheapest but at highly inefficient (35-40%) rates, it will be more expensive for us to fulfill that gap especially in winters.
> 
> - Nuclear: As nuclear is the only cheaper and highly efficient (90-95%) solution for our problems, I think the government should start investing more in it. They even have headroom for higher generation like KANUPP-2 & 3 can do up to 1.2GW. Currently they are building 2 at Karachi (2x1GW) and 1 at Chashma (1x300MW) with 3x1GW planned in same ratio at same places. Fuel can be sourced through China.
> 
> - Coal - Though this is cheap and plentiful with not much dependence on external sourcing, it is highly toxic. China is reducing its electricity generation through coal, thus it seems they are transferring it to us
> 
> - Gas - This will definitely depend on the Iran-Pakisan Gas pipeline project as sucking out gas supply will only increase the demand-supply gap. That's just like trading one problem with one bigger problem. Our elites can use electricity for everything but middle and lower class people (not the homeless) can only afford a combination of both.
> 
> - Solar+Hydro (Salt based) - These could be considered as an alternative to other expensive sources as its best of both worlds, you get clean energy at relatively cheap rates. As its a relatively new technology, it is still being actively refined thus it may become cheaper than gas in the future.
> 
> - Fossil Fuels - No. We should have a plan to scrap these after CPEC starts to generate surplus power.
> 
> - Wind / Solar - Never. We are not a first world country which has obligations towards the well being of the planet and thus have to sacrifice our budget over generating clean and extremely expensive energy. They are only viable for small grids for villages at best.





It's not just about the Hydro electric being cheaper. The dual and the other critical purpose behind focusing on these, are to build water reservoirs to save billions of dollars worth of water that today goes to the ocean useless. And there will be an acute shortage of water in Pakistan in the next 20 years!!

Some defense analysts even say that the next war between India and Pakistan, and Pakistan and Afghanistan will be on water supply as the other two countries will try to block water going into Pakistan!! So Pakistan needs to make sure that it focuses on building large water reservoirs to save every wasted drop of water into the ocean. The Indus alone has the ability to provide Pakistan with clean water (if stored properly) for well over a year. The only way to get to that point is to build dozens of large reservoirs (that also produce cheap electricity so the projects are even cheaper and dual use). 

On alternatives like air, solar, wind, whether Pakistan is a third world country or not, they need these projects. There is no other way to move towards the first world type infrastructure if you don't start to utilize these technologies / alternatives and build educated labor internally that can teach others and create more engineers and techs, well versed in these alternative technologies. 

For Solar, the next step would be for the Government to start giving out Tax subsidy to home owners and businesess who install a Solar panel on their roof tops (like it has become a big policy in the US). By that alone, smaller homes and towns can self-power themselves and trillions in expensive infrastructure, power outages and business damages (due to unavailability of the power) can be saved. Not to mention, a new line of business (Solar panel manufacturing) would start to take roots and would bring in billions of taxable revenue for the government, and would reduce the electrical dependence of homes and shops on just the electric supplied by the wire. One solar panel can easily run all lights, fans and other devices (minus the AC units). If you can off load 30-50% of the non AC used electric onto local solar panels, you'd save billions of electric theft, reduction in dependence on expensive electric and would use the Sun light (a gift to a country like Pakistan) for an amazing benefit!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

ISLAMABAD (APP): Prime Minister Muhammad Nawaz Sharif has been informed by the Ministry of Water and Power that nine power projects of over 1000 MWs, including 330 MWs (Wind) and 680 MWs (Nuclear), are ready for inauguration.

The Prime Minister has also been informed that two programmes – Mobile Meter Reading under the Faisalabad Electricity Supply Company (FESCO) and Islamabad Electricity Supply Company (IESCO) as well as Customer Response System under IESCO – are also ready for inauguration, a statement issued from the PM’s Office here on Wednesday said.

The wind power projects, which will be ready for inauguration by the Prime Minister by October this year, include Yunus Energy (50 MWs), Metro Power (50 MWs), Gul Ahmed Energy (50 MWs), Master Energy (50 MWs), Tapal Energy (30 MWs), HydroChina Dawood (50 MWs) and Tanaga Generasi (50 MWs).

*The nuclear power projects, which would be ready for inauguration by October 2016 and March 2017, respectively, include Chashma 3 (340 MWs) and Chashma 4 (340 MWs).*

The Prime Minister has been further informed that the transmission lines projects – ready for grounding breaking – include 250 kms 500kV D/C T/L from Engro Thar – Matiari and Two Line Bays at Matiari Switching Station

The contracts for 250 kms transmission lines have already been awarded under Lot-I (110 km) and Lot-II (140 km) on December 9, 2015 and June 3, 2016, respectively.

Besides, the Port Qasim-Matiari Transmission Line project is also ready for ground-breaking. The project has two phases, including Phase-I: 45 km 500kV T/L Port Qasim-Hub Jamshoro T/L CCT-I and Phase-II: 135 km 500kV Hub Jamshoro T/L – 500KV Matiari.

The present government under the leadership of Prime Minister Muhammad Nawaz Sharif is not only working to meet the shortfall in energy sector but is also catering for the future energy needs of Pakistan.

The increased power generation would also contribute towards economic growth, employment generation, increased industrial activity and foreign investment.

The Prime Minister recently chaired a meeting of the Cabinet Committee on Energy and said that significant addition of power to the national grid with the completion of ongoing projects would eliminate load-shedding in Pakistan for all times to come.

Never in the history of the country such a huge investment has been made into the energy sector.

The Prime Minister would personally monitor the progress on ongoing power projects across the country and would also perform on-site visits of all power projects to ensure their timely completion.

All transmission line projects are on track to evacuate ongoing power projects, and billions of rupees have been invested in the existing distribution network to bear the load of additionally generated power through completion of ongoing power projects.


----------



## ghazi52

*49.5 MW Sachal Wind Power Project Jhimpir, Sindh Under Constructio*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Port Qasim PP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*120 MW Fatima Group Coal Fired Power Plant at Kot Addu. Completed & ready to supply to National Grid.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Bhikki Power Plant ... 1180 MW*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Cyberian

Great effort brother @ghazi52

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*50 MW Metro Wind Power Project, Jhimpir, Sindh

Update*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

This is great news !! Tarbela dam will become the 10th largest producer of hydropower in the world after 5th extension.

* World Bank approves $390m loan for Tarbela fifth extension*

ISLAMABAD: *The World Bank has approved a $390 million loan for the Tarbela fifth extension to add an additional generation capacity of 1,410 megawatts, a development that also marks the lender’s first co-financing project with the Asian Infrastructure Investment Bank (AIIB) in South Asia.*

For long, the China-based AIIB and World Bank, based in Washington, had been seen as rivals to each other, but the two lending institutions signed an agreement earlier this year to undertake joint projects.

*The Tarbela fifth extension will be the duo’s first co-financing project in South Asia.
The AIIB will also extend a $300 million loan for the project, which will be its second project in Pakistan and first in the energy sector. The AIIB may also approve the $300 million this month.*

The Board of Directors of World Bank approved the loan to help a sustainable expansion of Pakistan’s electricity generation capacity, according to a handout issued by the local office of the Washington-based lending agency.

*The share of World Bank in the total project cost of $826.1 million is 48%. The AIIB will provide $300 million while Water and Power Development Authority and National Transmission and Dispatch Company will arrange the remaining $133.1 million.*

The World Bank’s loan is a relatively expensive one with Pakistan due to return the amount in 20 years.

*The Tarbela Fifth Extension Hydropower Project will add 1,410MW of low-cost electricity generation during the high-demand summer season. The loan finances the installation of a powerhouse at the existing tunnel five that will enhance the total capacity at Tarbela to 6,298MW. Three units with a capacity of 470MW each would be constructed on tunnel-5, which is on the left bank of Indus River.

The current installed capacity of the 3,478MW Tarbela hydroelectric power stations will increase to 6,298MW after completion of the ongoing fourth extension and the planned fifth extension. The World Bank had earlier given $840 million for the fourth extension.*

The government wanted to complete the fourth extension by June 2017, also having 1,410MW capacity, and paid an extra $51 million to contractors and suppliers. However, the government will still miss the deadline and out of three units of Tarbela fourth extension only *one unit is expected to be completed by August 14, according to officials involved in project execution. The remaining units may be ready by the end of 2017.*

*Work on the fifth extension will be completed in three and a half years from the date of inception.* The fifth extension is among half a dozen hydroelectric and nuclear power projects with a cumulative generation capacity of 14,700MW, which would be completed between 2018 and 2023.

For the last many years, Pakistan is facing acute power shortages. In the fiscal year 2015-16, the country’s total generation capacity was 18,760MW during the summer and 14,833MW in winters, whereas the demand remained around 22,880MW.

Pakistan’s power needs are increasing at a growth rate of 7% to 8% per annum. Various estimates suggest that the demand will be 96,000MW by 2029-2030 whereas additional generation is too slow to keep pace, according to World Bank project documents.

The Executive Committee of National Economic Council recently approved the fifth extension project at a cost of Rs81 billion on the condition that Indus River System Authority (IRSA) will certify that the expansion would not affect the water flows for irrigation purposes.

The construction of powerhouse on tunnel five would proceed in parallel to the ongoing work on tunnel four in a manner that it would remain operational until the construction of powerhouse on tunnel four is completed and available for water releases for irrigation purposes, said the World Bank. *The project also includes the laying of about a 50-kilometre long transmission line for carrying additional generation from Tarbela to the national grid.*

Increased supply at competitive prices from tunnel five will support economic growth for all enterprises that use electricity, regardless of size or sector, said Illango Patchamuthu, the World Bank country director for Pakistan. He said that the project will contribute to long term energy security.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.*Port Qasim Coal Power Plant ............. 1320 MW*
.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Nandipur plant produces expensive electricity, *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Neelum Jehlum Hydro Power Project (NJHPP)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*147 MW Patrind Hydro Power Project in Muzaffarabad Azad Kashmir Under Construction
Commission date: April 2017
Installed capacity: 150 MW (200,000 hp)
Owner(s): Water and Power Development Authority (WAPDA)

Update*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*102 MW Gulpur Hydro Power Project*, Kotli, Azad Jammu & Kashmir
Total capacity reservoir: 21,893,000 m3 (17,749 acre·ft)
Opening date:* Expected August 2018*

Gulpur Hydropower Project is the third independent hydropower project in Pakistan. Korean company has also been awarded other contracts to build hydropower plants in the country on BOOT basis i.e. under construction 150 MW Patrind Hydropower Plant and 100MW Kotli Hydropower Project.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GeraltofRivia

It is great to see the photos of these stunning projects! Keep up good work my friends!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Neelum Jehlum Hydro Power Project (NJHPP)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Port Qasim Coal Power Plant ..............................*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Neelum–Jhelum Hydropower Plant *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Sahiwal Coal Power Plant | 1320 MW*































_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

According to a USAID report, *Pakistan has the potential of producing 150,000 megawatts of wind energy*, of which only the Sindh corridor can produce 40,000 megawatts.

*Station.. Community.. Location ..Capacity (MW)... Status*

1)Jhimpir Wind Power Plant Jhimpir, Thatta District, Sindh 56.4 6 MW Operational since 2009; 50.4 MW added in March 2013. Pakistan's first wind power station[.

2)Jhimpir Wind Energy Project (FFCEL) Jhimpir, Sindh 49.6 Operational since Dec 2012 [154]
Foundation Wind Energy–I & II Pvt. Ltd Khutti Kun, Gharo, Sindh 100 Operational since Jan 2015 

3)Three Gorges First Wind Farm Pakistan Ltd Jhimpir, Sindh 49.5 Operational since Dec 2014.

4)Sapphire Wind Power (Pvt) Limited Sindh 49.5 Operational since Nov 2015 

5)Three Gorges Second Wind Farm Pakistan Ltd Jhimpir, Sindh 49.5 under construction, to be completed by Nov 2017

6)Three Gorges Third Wind Farm Pakistan Ltd Jhimpir, Sindh 49.5 under construction, to be completed by Nov 2017.

7)Dawood Power (Pvt) Limited Bhambore, Gharo, Sindh 50 Under construction wind energy project.

8)Bhambore Wind Project Gharo, Sindh 50 Under construction.

9)Yunus Energy Limited Jhimpir, Sindh 50 Operational since Oct 2016.[

10)Gharo Wind Power Plant Gharo, Sindh 50 Under construction.

11)Tenaga Generai Limited Khutti Kun, Mirpur Sakro, Thatta District, Sindh 49.5 Operational since Oct 2016.

12)Metro Wind Power Co Limited Jhimpir, Sindh 50 Operational since Oct 2016.

13)Gul Ahmed Wind Power Limited Jhimpir, Sindh 50 Operational since Oct 2016.


14)Master Wind Energy Limited Jhimpir, Sindh 49.5 Operational since Oct 2016.

15)Sachal Engineering Works (Pvt) Limited Jhimpir, Sindh 50 Under construction wind power project. COD expected in March 2017.

16)Wind Eagle (Pvt) Limited Jhimpir, Sindh 50 Under construction.

17)UEPL Wind Power Pakistan (Pvt) Ltd Jhimpir 100 Under construction.

18)Hawa Energy Ltd Jhimpir 50 Under construction 

19)Dewan Energy (Pvt) Ltd Jhimpir 50 Under construction 

20)Tapal Wind Energy Ltd Jhimpir, Thatta, Sindh 30 Operational since Oct 2016.

21)Titan Energy Pakistan (Pvt) Ltd Jhimpir 50 Under construction 

22)Hartford Alternate Energy Jhimpir 50 Under construction 

23)Finerji (Pvt) Ltd Jhimpir 50 Under construction [

24)China Sunec Energy (Pvt) Ltd Jhimpir 50 Under construction 

25)Tricon Boston Corporation Jhimpir 150 Under construction 

26)Trident Energy (Pvt) Ltd Jhimpir 50 Under construction 

27)Zephyr Power Ltd Bhambore 50 Under construction 

28)HydroChina Dawood Power Ltd Bhambore 50 Operational since Oct 2016.[

29)Quaid-e-Azam Wind Park Southwest Punjab 1000 LOI issued to Denmark's Vestas with $2.2 billion investment. Largest wind power project in Pakistan.

30)Thatta Power Plant Sindh 150 Proposed, Iran-Pakistan wind power station[154]

31)AM Pak Energy Punjab 50 LOI issued 

32)MBM ENGINEERING COMPANY KARACHI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Grid connection for Pakistan's fourth reactor*
17 October 2016

*Pakistan's Chashma unit 3 was connected to the country's power grid on 15 October at a ceremony attended by the Pakistan Atomic Energy Commission and China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC). The unit reached first criticality on 2 October.*






_Celebrating Chashma 3's grid connection (Image: CNNC)_

Construction began on the Chinese-designed CNP-300 pressurised water reactor (PWR) in March 2011, and the unit is expected to enter commercial operation before the end of this year.

Chashma 3 is one of two CNP-300 units being built at the site, in Punjab province. Unit 4, which began construction nine months after unit 3, is currently undergoing commissioning and is expected to enter commercial operation in 2017.

The Chashma site - also referred to as Chasnupp - is already home to two Chinese-supplied 300 MWe PWRs: unit 1, in commercial operation since 2000, and unit 2, in commercial operation since 2011. Pakistan also has a 125 MWe Canadian-supplied pressurized heavy water reactor, Karachi unit 1, which has been in commercial operation since 1972.

Two 1161 MWe Chinese-supplied Hualong One plants are also planned at the Karachi site. A ground-breaking ceremony for Karachi 2 was held in August 2015, and the units are scheduled to enter service in 2021 and 2022.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Balloki Power Plant ...... 1223 MW*















































_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Work in Progress.....1207-MW gas-fired Power Plant at Haveli Bahadar Shah, Jhang District. 

Work started here in November 2015. The plant will add 760 MW to national grid by summer 2017 and will achieve its full capacity of 1207 MW by first quarter of 2018 .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

* Bhikki Power Plant ....... 1180 MW*















GAS TURBINE # 2 Placement on Foundation Is in Progress.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Tunnel excavation of Neelum-Jhelum Hydropower project completed*

LAHORE: In what can be termed a significant development towards completion of the strategically important 969 MW-Neelum Jhelum Hydropower Project, Water and Power Development Authority (Wapda) completed the excavation of left tunnel – one of the critical components of the project.

According to information released to the media on Sunday, the project management achieved this milestone today when it successfully connected the two portions of the left tunnel with an amasing precision. During its mining operation, one of the two tunnel boring machines (TBMs) broke through the left tunnel from downstream side joining it with the portion which had already been excavated through traditional drill-and-blast method from the upstream side.

With this development, the left tunnel system from dam to powerhouse stands excavated. The right tunnel system is scheduled to be excavated by April 2017. Thereafter, the water way system would go for final phase of completion. Once this is done, the project will be ready for pressurising the tunnel system, culminating into wet testing i.e. electricity generation from the project, which is expected in early 2018.

In order to celebrate this landmark achievement vis-à-vis left tunnel, Neelum Jhelum Hydropower Project (NJHP) management arranged a simple ceremony at the breakthrough site, inside the tunnel about 6-kilometre from its starting point from upstream side, wherein Wapda Chairman Muzammil Hussain performed the connectivity of the two sections of the left tunnel. NJHP Chief Executive Officer, Project Director and representatives of the consultants and the contractors were present on the occasion.

While congratulating the project management, the consultants and the contractors on completing excavation of the left tunnel, the chairman said Neelum Jhelum Hydropower Project is an important project to overcome electricity shortages in the country and add environment-friendly and low-cost hydel electricity to the National Grid. He hoped that with commitment and concerted efforts of the present management of Wapda, this project will be completed in the shortest possible time.

It is pertinent to mention that for evacuation of electricity from Neelum Jhelum Hydropower Project and its injection to the National Grid, a 525-KV transmission line is being constructed by National Transmission and Despatch Company (NTDC), which will join the National Grid at Domeli in district Jhelum through a 145-kilometre long double circuit line. This transmission line will be completed much before Neelum Jhelum Hydropower Project goes into operation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*CASA project 1300 MW Supply of Electricity till 2018 .Deal has been Signed*

The Central Asia-South Asia power project, commonly known by the acronym CASA-1000, is a $1.16 billion project currently under construction that will allow for the export of surplus hydroelectricity from Tajikistan and Kyrgyzstan to Pakistan and Afghanistan. 

Groundbreaking for the project took place on May 12, 2016 in Tajikistan in a ceremony attended by the Kyrgyz, Tajik, and Pakistani Prime Ministers, and is expected to be completed by the end of 2018. 

The project initially also included transfer of electricity to Afghanistan, however the country abandoned its share of electricity due to dearth of demand, hence Pakistan will receive 1,300 megawatts of electricity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Balloki Power Plant.... 1223 MW*

























Equipment for power generation has started to reach balloki power plant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*ADB approves $ 75m loan to Pakistan for third wind energy investment*


The Asian Development Bank (ADB) has approved a $75 million loan with Triconboston Consulting Corporation (TBCC) to support the development of the largest wind farm in Pakistan.

“The deal is ADB's third wind energy investment in Pakistan's burgeoning independent power producer segment. Power from the project will be sold under a 20-year take-or-pay energy purchase agreement under a feed-in-tariff to Pakistan's Central Power Purchasing Agency,” said a statement issued by the ADB here Monday.

“This wind farm is a major contributor to Pakistan's drive to scale up renewable energy use and to reduce its reliance on coal and petroleum for power generation,” said Mohammed Azim Hashimi, an investment specialist in the ADB's Private Sector Operations Department.

“The operation of this farm will help avoid the production of over 350,000 tonnes of carbon dioxide equivalent emissions a year and help to close the country's power shortfall.”

The three 50 MegaWatt (MW) wind farms, situated 100 kilometres northeast of Karachi at Jhimpir, will generate a total of 520 GigaWatt-hours annually and are expected to be completed by March 2018.

The project sponsors include Sapphire Textile Mills, a leading local energy developer, and Bank Alfalah, Pakistan's sixth largest bank by market share.

Pakistan has launched several initiatives to promote private sector participation in the country's energy sector, with a concerted push to build up its renewable energy resources and to cut its heavy dependence on fossil fuels.

Power shortages are a major obstacle in Pakistan's economic development, with demand for electricity outpacing supply.

The ADB is Pakistan's largest development partner in the energy sector with both sovereign and non-sovereign investments, including support for policy reforms.

The ADB's assistance is helping the government to address the persistent energy crisis through Vision 2025, Pakistan's comprehensive plan for economic growth.

The plan aims to increase power generation, provide uninterrupted electricity to all, and improve demand management.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.*Tarbela Dam 4th Extension............. 1410 MW*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*First CPEC wind power project to be installed *

KARACHI: Pakistan is set to achieve total generation capacity of 1,185 megawatts from renewable energy sources next month when the first wind power project under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor would be installed in Gharo, said Amjad Ali Awan, chief executive officer of the Alternative Energy Development Board (AEDB) at a press conference held on Wednesday at a local hotel.

Highlighting the progress made by the country in the field of renewable energy, he said that Pakistan was among the few countries in the world today producing over 1,000 megawatts of electricity from renewable energy sources and had been listed 39th in the renewable energy index for the first time.

The present installed power generation capacity from renewable energy sources stood at 1,135 MW, which included 590 MW from wind and 400 MW from solar and 145 MW from bagasse, which was available to sugar mills in northern Sindh and southern Punjab.

He said plans were afoot to increase power generation from solar and wind to 1,756 MW and 1,000MW respectively in two years.

Letters of Interest (LoIs), he said, had been issued to four more projects to increase bagasse-based electricityto 375MW while by year 2019, different sugar mills in the country would be contributing up to 500MW electricity to the national grid.

Mr Awan expressed the hope that by 2019, the country would be producing 3,000MW electricity through renewable energy as its onward supply to the end consumers would be made on the basis of subsidised tariff, causing not much financial burden on users of clean electricity in their households and businesses.

According to him, up to 91 per cent of the 1,135 MW (renewable energy) was being produced in the country since 2013 while 57 per cent of this installed capacity had been secured over the past one year, `showing sincerity of the present government to utilise potential of the country to produce clean energy`He said that Gharo-Jhimpir wind corridor in Sindh alone had the potential of generating 32,000 MW to 35,000 MW electricity.

`The AEDB will encourage operators of wind power projects in Sindh to install solar panels at their site to generate additional megawatts of clean power on more stable and reliable pattern,` he said.

The board, he said, was facilitating the process of arranging finances from international donor agencies to build capacity of local distribution companies to evacuate electricity from renewable energy plants for onward transmission.

`We have stopped issuing LoIs for new wind power projects in Sindh for over a year as we already have a number of projects in the pipeline that need to be evaluated,` he said, adding that an efficient power transmission and distribution system needed to be in place to evacuate electricity from renewable energy plants.

Twelve wind masts and 10 solar data stations had already been installed in different parts of the country to identify potential renewable energy sources under a World Bank-funded mapping project.

In reply to a question, he said the federal government had approved standards for safety and quality of solar cells being sold in the market and now there was a need to implement them with the help of stakeholders.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Sahiwal Coal Power Plant ..........1320 MW*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*118 MW FFBL Coal Power Project Under Construction Karachi...

*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Balloki Power Plant .... 1223 MW *






_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Bhikki Power Plant....... 1180 MW *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Balloki Power Plant .... 1223 MW *
__

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thorough Pro

Mashallah Looking at all this infrastructure development, creation of hundreds of thousands of low level construction jobs, high level engineering jobs, generation of power to stimulate additional economic growth I am genuinely dumbfounded at the dumbness of people who criticize government and call them useless or complain about rising debts. I wish we had done so much investment in infrastructure development in 70's or 80's. If we can maintain the same pace and concentration for the next 10 more years, Pakistan's growth pace can double or triple in 10/15 years. I pray to ALLAH to give this nation some wisdom and patience. The benefits of todays pains and patience would be reaped by our next generations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DJ_Viper

Thorough Pro said:


> Mashallah Looking at all this infrastructure development, creation of hundreds of thousands of low level construction jobs, high level engineering jobs, generation of power to stimulate additional economic growth I am genuinely dumbfounded at the dumbness of people who criticize government and call them useless or complain about rising debts. I wish we had done so much investment in infrastructure development in 70's or 80's. If we can maintain the same pace and concentration for the next 10 more years, Pakistan's growth pace can double or triple in 10/15 years. I pray to ALLAH to give this nation some wisdom and patience. The benefits of todays pains and patience would be reaped by our next generations.



Sir, your post has been the most honest and true depiction of the work that I and a blind eye can see happening. The US went through similar infrastructure development around the 60's. The results in terms of the economic growth, have been in front of everyone. Similarly, as these projects come to fruit and provide support for future growth of Pakistan, with her stock market and business investments up, I've read that Pakistan will be one of the top 15h economy in the next 10-13 years. That's a landmark achievement. But its sad when I read silly comments from your own countrymen closing their eyes and turning their face from true results seen in the pictures. 

What's truly amazing is that these plants and related infrastructure is brand new and has a shelf life of 30 years+ before requiring further maintenance. So 30 years of low cost energy, used life left for buildings, dry ports, ports, machinery and all without mjor maintenance is awesome. Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__







__

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Bhikki Power Plant To Add 750 MW To National Grid By March 2017*

Bhikki Power Plant is imminent to undergo its first test and will start generating power from March 2017 adding that it will add 750 MW to the national grid from March 2017.

In a statement here Monday the Ministry of Water and Power said the plant would operate on its full capacity of 1200 MW in December 2017 on combined cycle. Bhikki is one of the three LNG based power projects initiated in 2015 and owing to a transparent procurement process, it has saved Rs 100 billion to the national exchequer, the statement said.

The ministry also dispelled the apprehensions that there were no concrete plans for transmission of the new generation; and apprised that the Government has formulated a well concerted strategy to overcome the energy crisis.

In this connection, Bhikki Power Plant has already been connected to the national grid, along with other upcoming plants such as Chashma 3, Chashma 4, Sahiwal, Tarbela IV and other Wind and Solar plants while Work is also in progress on Port Qasim, Balloki and Haveli Bahadur Shah Plants and transmission lines.


----------



## ghazi52

*Bhikki Power Plant ...... 1180 MW*





















_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bafxet

What is the update of the nuclear power plant at Karachi?


----------



## ghazi52

Construction of 40.8 MW Koto Hydro Power Project taking place in Timergara, Dir, Pakistan's KPK province.
Completion date: Dec 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*NTDC Completes Two Transmission Lines To Add 2520 MW Into System Under CPEC Projects*

National Transmission and Despatch Company Ltd (NTDC) has completed the construction work of two 500 kV transmission lines under its China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC)
projects, it was officially declared.

The transmission lines are ready to evacuate power from 1200 MW RLNG Bhikki Power Plant and 1320 MW Sahiwal Coal Fired Power Plant.

Thus cumulative 2520 MW power will be inducted in national grid once the aforesaid power plants start their generation, an official statement issued by the media wing of NTDC on Friday said.

A 500 kV transmission line with 2.64 km length has been linked with Lahore-Gatti circuit from switchyard of 1200 MW Bhikki Power Plant. Whereas another 5 km long 500 kV transmission has been connected with Sahiwal-Lahore transmissions line and both the projects have been completed before time.

Managing Director Dr Fiaz A. Chaudhry has said that NTDC is expeditiously pursuing its transmission line and grid stations projects.

Interconnections for 1200 MW RLNG Balloki, 1200 MW Haveli Bahadur Shah, 660 MW Engro-Thar Coal Fired Power Plant will be completed before the commissioning of these power plants.

He said that in the light of directions of government, the Port Qasim Power Plant would be operational 3 months prior to its deadline and evacuation of power is required for the same.

Hence, temporarily 132 kV grid station and transmission line will be constructed and connected with K-Electric network as an interim arrangement to fulfill the requirement.

Dr Fiaz A. Chaudhry appreciated the NTDC engineers and contractor for early completion of both projects and directed to boost up the work on other ongoing projects, the statement added.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The National Transmission and Despatch Company (NTDC) has announced that it has completed work ahead of schedule on two 500-kilovolt transmission lines under its China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) projects.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Sahiwal Coal Power Plant*
















_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Natural Resources of Pakistan






_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EpiiC

ghazi52 said:


> Natural Resources of Pakistan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


how much plutonium does Pak have?


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## EpiiC

ghazi52 said:


>


Never mind.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Neelum–Jhelum Hydropower Plant *

























______

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Hydro China 50 MW Dawood Power Plant Gharo Sindh

Completed*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Maple leaf power plant of 40 MW at Mianwali .Expected to completed 2017*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Some background info this 40.8 Megawatts Koto Hydro Power Project at River Panjkora, was inaugurated by IK last year. This project is part of the mega project '365 Dams project by KPK gov.' Reason for highlighting is that people ignore these facts of infrastructure. development by KPK gov. 

Koto Hydropower project is located on Panjkora river upstream of Timergara town in Distt: Dir (Lower). Salient features and status of the project is;
• Name of River : Panjkora
• Location : Near Timergara 
• Discharge : 126 Cusecs
• Head : 38 Meters
• Capacity : 40.8 MW
• Tunnel Length : 1.76 Km 
• Energy : 205 Gwh
• Revised cost of project : Rs: 14.765 Billion
• Approximate revenue per annum : Rs: 1.970 Billion @Rs. 9.62 per unit
• Completion : Dec 2018








LOWER DIR: *Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) Chairman Imran Khan said on Saturday that his party’s government in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa has been working on 365 power projects in the province.*

He was speaking at the inauguration of the Koto hydropower station in Lower Dir. The project, which will be completed in four years at a cost of Rs12 billion, will produce 40 megawatts of electricity, he said. “After the completion of the project, we will provide power for Rs4 per unit to domestic consumers.”

He was speaking at the inauguration of the Koto hydropower station in Lower Dir. The project, which will be completed in four years at a cost of Rs12 billion, will produce 40 megawatts of electricity, he said. “After the completion of the project, we will provide power for Rs4 per unit to domestic consumers.”

Attendees at the ceremony included K-P Chief Minister Pervaiz Khattak, Finance Minister Muzaffar Syed, Minister for Elementary and Secondary Education Muhammad Atif Khan.

Imran said the PTI-led government would establish small power houses in different parts of the province to curtail outages in the areas. He said 40% of electricity was produced with furnace oil in Pakistan while K-P produced surplus electricity. “The country’s circular debt has surged to Rs600 billion,” he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*PPIB gives go-ahead for Hubco’s 330MW project*

KARACHI: The Private Power and Infrastructure Board (PPIB) has given a green signal to Hub Power Company Limited (Hubco) to go ahead with its plan to set up a 330-megawatt coal-fired power plant in Thar, Sindh.

“PPIB has issued Letter of Support (LOS) dated December 9, 2016 to Thar Energy Limited (TEL), a wholly owned subsidiary of the Hub Power Company Limited, for developing a 330-megawatt Mine Mouth Power Project at Thar,” Hubco Company Secretary Shamsul Islam said in a notification to the Pakistan Stock Exchange on Tuesday.

“TEL would have to achieve financial close [arrange financing] for the project within nine months,” he added in the notification.

Earlier, the company had estimated the cost of the power project at $550 million.

The development took the company’s share price up 2.20% as the KSE-100 Index closed at a record high. Hubco’s share increased Rs2.50 and closed at Rs116.08 with a volume of 3.1 million shares.

PPIB facilitates investors in establishing private power projects and related infrastructure, executes Implementation Agreement (IA) with project sponsors and issues sovereign guarantees on behalf of the government of Pakistan.

The issuance of the Letter of Support, which is part of regulatory approvals, would help the company find suitable financiers smoothly. The financiers may be including foreign players.

The power project is estimated to start commercial operations in around three and a half years after achieving financial close.

Hubco would take supply of coal from Sindh Engro Coal Mining Company (SECMC), as the power company has stakes in the mining project. The Hub Power Company has injected $20-million equity in the SECMC mining project.

SECMC is estimated to mine 3.8 million tons of coal per annum at around the time when the 330-megawatt power project is to start commercial production.

In addition to this, the power company is also setting up two 660-megawatt imported coal-based power plants worth $1.8 billion in Hub, Balochistan.

The project is being developed by China Power Hub Generation Company (CPHGC) – a joint venture between Hub Power Holdings Limited and China Power International (Pakistan) Investment Limited – a Hong Kong-based company established by China Power International Holdings Limited. Hubco has a 26% stake in the CPHGC project. It has the right to increase its equity to 49% by the commercial operations date.

CPHGC has accepted the upfront tariff announced by Nepra for the coal-based power project.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Stage-I of project: US pledges $81 million for Kurram Tangi Dam*

ISLAMABAD: The United States on Wednesday pledged to provide $81 million (over Rs8.5 billion) to the Water and Power Development Authority (Wapda) for the construction of first stage (Kaitu Weir) of the Kurram Tangi Dam project in North Waziristan Agency of the Federally Administered Tribal Areas (Fata).

In this regard, the US Agency for International Development (USAID) and Wapda signed an agreement at a ceremony.

Federal Minister of Water and Power Khawaja Muhammad Asif, US Ambassador David Hale and Wapda Chairman Lieutenant General (Retired) Muzammil Hussain were present.

Speaking on the occasion, the water and power minister called the USAID’s grant of $81 million for stage one of the Kurram Tangi Dam project another milestone in the US civilian assistance programme aimed at making Pakistan prosperous.

He voiced hope that the project would go a long way towards bringing about socio-economic development in far-flung areas in North Waziristan and Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa.

Referring to the growing need of water and electricity, he said the government was depending more on hydroelectric power resources and was working on several such projects to produce cheap electricity.

“America and Pakistan have a long history of cooperation in the energy sector,” US Ambassador David Hale said. “The agreement builds on decades of shared efforts to meet Pakistan’s energy needs and help improve lives of millions of Pakistanis.”

He emphasised the importance of overcoming the energy crisis to expedite economic growth in the country.

Pointing to World Bank’s remarks in 2014 that energy crisis was a major hurdle to economic development, the ambassador reiterated his pledge to continue support for the power sector in Pakistan.

Pakistan would add more than 2,400 megawatts of electricity to the national grid with US support, he said.

The Wapda chairman said the Kurram Tangi Dam project would be constructed in two phases. It would have gross water storage capacity of 1.2 million acre feet and electricity generation capacity of 83.4MW.

“Construction work on stage-II of the project will also start soon,” he announced.

Kaitu Weir is the first stage of the project. With the completion of construction work in this phase, more than 16,000 acres of agricultural land will be irrigated and 18MW of electricity will be produced, which will benefit 100,000 Pakistanis.

Under the first stage, funds will be transferred to Wapda to support the construction of a weir on Kaitu River, Shertalla and Spairaga canals, two powerhouses, a transmission line, housing accommodation for the construction and operational staff and an office building for dam construction and operational activities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Haveli Bahadur Shah Power Plant | 1230 MW*

Gas Turbine Generator # 1 placed on Foundation.
Gas Turbine Generator # 2 arrived on site.



























_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

* Neelum–Jhelum Hydropower Plant | 969 MW*

....


















































_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Railway Line for Coal Transportation under construction for Sehiwal Coal Power Plant 1320 MW.Plant will be completed in 2017.




















_


----------



## ghazi52

2nd GT placed on Foundation.
Rotor insertion will commence with out any delay.

Pouring of concrete at Water intake structure at 1180 MW Quid-e-Azam thermal Power Plant Bhikki













_


----------



## ghazi52

*CET Power Line Set To Energize Pakistan’s Sindh Province*

China Electric Power Equipment and Technology Co Ltd or CET, a subsidiary of State Grid Corp of China, said it will participate in the largest direct-current high-voltage transmission project along the China Pakistan Economic Corridor.

The 910-km, 660-kilovolt Matiari-Lahore DC transmission line, a project to be built on engineering, procurement and construction or EPC basis, also includes two converter stations. EPC contracts are common in the construction industry, reports China Daily Monday. The transmission line is being constructed as part of the China- Pakistan Economic Corridor or CPEC. It starts from a converter station at Matiari near Hyderabad city in Sindh province and ends at Nankana Sahab near Lahore city in Punjab province.

The contract is worth over $1.76 billion and will take 27 months to construct, according to CET. Construction would begin soon, CET said. “The project, once completed, will help transmit 4,000 MW of electricity and fuel exports worth about 10 billion yuan ($1.44 billion) annually,” said Zheng Baihua, deputy manager in general of CET.

Zheng said the project would mainly use Chinese products, standards, design and construction. “The project is of great importance to sustain Pakistan’s GDP growth.

As per market consensus, it is expected to rise at a rate of 5 percent in 2017 and 5.5 percent in 2018, from a forecast rate of 4.7 percent for 2016,” said Joseph Jacobelli, senior analyst of Asian utilities and infrastructure research at Bloomberg Intelligence said. “The construction … should become another proof of SGCC’s technical prowess. Just like in China, the project may be important to better distribute power from one location, which has high electricity generation resources, to faraway load centers,” Jacobelli said.

The CPEC is a major pilot project under China’s Belt and Road Initiative, highlighting energy, transport and industrial cooperation between the two countries. Sun Weidong, the Chinese ambassador to Pakistan, said in a previous interview: “The corridor will come up with more business opportunities while providing tens of thousands of new jobs for locals.”

According to the company, the project would improve power network structure in Pakistan, make full use of electricity, and promote bilateral relations and cooperation. Between 2013 and 2016, CET has won more than 20 overseas orders from Africa, Europe and the US, which were worth $11 billion. The contract value posted double-digit annual growth rate in the same period, with 2015 alone accounting for more than $3.3 billion. “All our overseas investments are making a profit so far, as we conducted scientific and strict reviews before decision-making,” said Lv Shirong, deputy director of State Grid’s international department.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

CPEC Haveli Bahadur Power Plant | DEC 2016 Update

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

102 MW Gulpur Hydropower Plant (GHPP) is an under construction, run-of-the-river hydroelectric generation project located on Poonch River, a major tributary of Jhelum River near Gulpur in Kotli District of Azad Kashmir, Pakistan.

Gulpur Hydropower Project is a part of least-cost energy generation plan, being executed by WAPDA to harness the indigenous hydropower resources of the country. WAPDA awarded the contract to MIRA Power Limited, a subsidiary of Korean company KOSEP, an independent power producer (IPP) being developed in private sector on BOOT basis (Build, Own, Operate and Transfer) under Government of Pakistan Policy for Power Generation Projects

Expected Completion August 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Balloki Power Plant Updates






_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Prime Minister (PM) Nawaz Sharif will inaugurate power production from Chashma Nuclear Project-III on Wednesday.

According to a press release issued on Tuesday, the 340 megawatt (MW) Nuclear Power Plant is a joint collaboration of Pakistan Atomic Energy Commission (PAEC) and China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC).

This is the third project after the successful Chashma-I and Chashma-II projects.

Chashma-IV Nuclear Power Project is to be completed in 2017. The Karachi Nuclear Power Projects K-2 and K-3 would add 8,800MW electricity to the National Grid by 2030 as Mid-Term target for Pakistan Atomic Energy Commission.

All Nuclear Power Projects, including Chashma-III, have been approved by Pakistan Nuclear Regulatory Authority for Nuclear Safeguards as per International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA) agreements, thereby maintaining the highest standards of safety.

The Chashma-III project would be yet another milestone in the Pak-China joint collaborations. The project will provide clean and affordable energy to the people of Pakistan, in line with the present government’s vision to control energy crisis.

The project would also contribute to the overall economic development of the country through energy supply to industrial and commercial sectors.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*1,200 megawatts RLNG-fired plant to be set up in Muzaffargarh*

The government has decided to establish 1,200 MW RLNG-fired power plant in Muzaffargarh (Punjab) as part of its plan to eliminate power load-shedding in the country by 2018. The project was approved by the PPIB Board headed by Minister for Water and Power, Khawaja Asif, in its 108th meeting held on Friday.

The decision of establishing 1,200 MW RLNG based power project at Muzaffargarh, Punjab was taken in the light of the advice of the Cabinet Committee on Energy (CCoE) in its meeting held on September 15, 2016, wherein Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif lifted ban on RLNG-fired power plants. Federal Government is already setting up two RLNG fired power plants in Punjab near the load centres whereas one similar is being established by the Punjab government.

The sources said, Prime Minister had directed the Ministry of Water and Power to initiate the process of advertisement through PPIB for inviting prospective investors for installation of 1,200 MW RLNG-fired power plants on IPP mode which could fulfil the following requirements: (i) give assurance for single cycle operations of power plant by March 2018; (ii) be able to bring Original Equipment Manufacturer (OEM) as partners or with given commitment to provide turbines; (iii) be willing to start installation without financial close; and (iv) be able to provide a performance guarantee for meeting timelines other than quality and standards.

On September 15, 2016 Prime Minister had directed the Ministry of Water and Power to review the generation requirement rate due to increase in electricity demand on account of industrial growth and economic activities. Minister for Water and Power, Khawaja Asif said on Friday that the current government believes in the policy of facilitating investors, and does not want them to face any hurdles or delays during the processing of their projects. He further added that in order to make electricity affordable, various short to medium and medium to long term power generation projects based on coal, hydro, RLNG, solar & wind are being established all across the country in private and public sectors.

Managing Director PPIB Shah Jahan Mirza gave a briefing to the Board on the 1,200 MW RLNG-based power project being processed. He stated that the said project will be located at Muzaffargarh near the existing Muzaffargarh Thermal Power Station of NPGCL having gas turbines based combined cycle technology. The power plant will have minimum annual availability of 92 percent. Open Cycle Operation is scheduled to start by February, 2018 whereas the full Combined Cycle Operation will start by end 2018. This is a viable option to address the electricity demand supply gap in early 2018 and ensuring elimination of load shedding by that time. Furthermore, due to the highly efficient and state of the art technology of the plant, this will be able to replace old and retiring power plants in the public sector. He said the RFP document for the project has been prepared and it will be advertised in the coming days, and bids will be invited through single stage, two envelope bidding approach.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Balloki Power Plant ..... 1223 MW*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Sahiwal Coal Power Plant | 1320 MW *





_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Kunhar river is on the left side. Jhelum river is on the right. Tunnels is bored from Kunhar river to Jehlum river. 
You can see a small dam and diversion tunnel being constructed on the left side on Kunhar river and power house and tunnel opening on the bank of river Jehlum on the right (near the bridge).








Great use of natural 100m hight difference between Kunhar river and Jehlum river.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

1410 MW Tarbela IV Hydro Power Project.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Mangla Refurbishment Project Approved*

*Location:* Mangla, Azad Jammu & Kashmir

*Cost:* Rs 52.224 Billion

*Current Capacity:* 1000 MW

*Enhancement:* 310 MW

*Estimated Date Of Completion:* 

_"First two units will be refurbished by December 2018, the next two by December 2019 and the other two by December 2020. Refurbishment of all the 10 generating units will be completed by the year 2024, he remarked."_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Sahiwal Coal Power Plant | 1320 MW*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PatriotNaz

ghazi52 said:


> Kunhar river is on the left side. Jhelum river is on the right. Tunnels is bored from Kunhar river to Jehlum river.
> You can see a small dam and diversion tunnel being constructed on the left side on Kunhar river and power house and tunnel opening on the bank of river Jehlum on the right (near the bridge).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great use of natural 100m hight difference between Kunhar river and Jehlum river.


Very impressive. Great seeing gravity being used to generate power without submerging land under water like traditional dams.


----------



## ghazi52

__

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Govt set to hand over operation of two RLNG power plants to private sector*







The government has decided to hand over the operation and maintenance (O &amp; M) of two power plants to the private sector through international competitive bidding (ICB) and issued prequalification documents in this regard, Pakistan Today learnt on Monday.
Well-placed official sources informed this scribe that Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz (PML-N) government has decided to conduct bidding for the works and services pertaining to operation and maintenance of 1223 MW power plant at Balloki and 1230 MW power plant at Haveli Bahadur Shah. And, National Power Parks Management Company (Pvt.) Limited (NPPMCL) now intends to hire the services of an operation and maintenance contractor who shall work in close association with the EPC contractor during the commissioning phases of the two power projects and the 2-year warranty period, and in liaison with the LTSA contractor during the operational phase of the projects. In this regard, NPPMCL has issued prequalification document to applicants interested in the bidding, they added.
NPPMCL is a private limited company, wholly owned by Ministry of Water and Power, Government of Pakistan and incorporated under the Companies Ordinance 1984 on March 3rd, 2015. NPPMCL is setting up 1223 MW (Gross) Combined Cycle Power Plant at Balloki, Kasur, about 80km from Lahore under the IPP (Independent Power Producer) regime. And, another 1230 MW (Gross) Combined Cycle Power Plant at Haveli Bahadur Shah, Jhang, 47 km from Toba Tek Singh under the IPP. Also, RLNG will be the primary fuel for these plants whereas High-Speed Diesel (HSD) will be used as a backup fuel.
Documents available with scribe disclosed that Engineering, Procurement and Construction (EPC) contract of Balloki power plant has been signed with M/s Harbin Electric International, China and Habib Rafiq (Pvt.) Ltd. (HEI-HRL JV) on November 2, 2015, after a transparent International Competitive Bidding (ICB) process. Similarly, the EPC contract of Haveli Bahadur Shah power plant has been signed with M/s Power Construction Corporation of China – Qavi Engineers JV on October 13, 2015, after ICB process. Likewise, the gas required by the Power Plant will be supplied by SNGPL for which Gas Supply Agreement (GSA) has been signed on October 29, 2016. Besides, Long Term Service Agreements (LTSAs) of the two said Re-gasified Liquefied Natural Gas (RLNG) power plants have been signed with the GT OEM, GE, on October 18, 2016.
Officials at water and power ministry said that work on both RLNG based power plants has been executed on fast track basis. Gas turbines of Haveli Bahadur Shah and Balloki power plants are expected to be commissioned on simple cycle during the second quarter of 2017. However, the power plant at Haveli Bahadur Shah is expected to be commissioned in combined cycle mode in last quarter of 2017, while the power plant at Balloki is likely to be commissioned in combined cycle mode in the in the first quarter of 2018. “The progress of works at the site is satisfactory and the projects are expected to be completed as per schedule,” officials said.
According to documents, the power generated by the plant (Havelli Bahadur Shah) will be evacuated via a connection to the existing 500 kV double circuit transmission line, approximately 3 km long, for looping in/out of the existing Muzaffargarh – Gatti (Faisalabad West) 500 kV single circuit and 500 kV double circuit transmission line, approximately 25 km long, for looping in/out of the existing Multan – Gatti (Faisalabad West) 500 kV single circuit at the plant. Similarly, the power generated by the Balloki power plant will be evacuated by constructing a 500 kV transmission line of approximately 40 km length from Balloki Power Plant to Lahore South Grid Station.


----------



## ghazi52

*Sahiwal Coal Power Plant*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Sahiwal Coal Power Plant ... 1320 MW*






















__

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*BALOCHISTAN | HUBCO Coal Power Plant .... 1320 MW 


Primary Energy Input :* Coal(Imported)

*Technology :* Supercritical

*Installed Capacity (MW) :* 2X660

*Location :* Hub, Balochistan

*Estimated Cost :* $ 2.4 Billion

*Executing Company :* Hub Power Company Ltd

*Financing :* Independent Power Producers

*Supervisory Agency :* Private Power and Infrastructure Board (PPIB)

*Project Progress Update :* 

- Financial Close .. December, 2016
- Commercial Operation Date (COD) expected 2018/2019

ISLAMABAD: Pakistan and China Power company inked agreements of 1320 MW coal-fired power plant that will be established in Hub, Balochistan, and 330 MW in Thar, Sindh.

Two coal-fired power plants having a capacity of 1650 MW will be under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC). Documents relating to power purchase agreement and implementation agreement were signed in Islamabad on Wednesday among China Power Hub Generation Company (HUBCO) and Private Power Infrastructure Board. Water and Power Minister Khawaja Asif, who was present on the occasion termed these projects a major milestone. He said the construction work on 1320 MW power plant in Hub has already begun and these two projects will be completed in 2019. This is demonstrative of the fact that the government is fully implementing projects to be completed after its present tenure keeping in view the future requirements of energy. The minister said that the Government is giving preference to use local coal from Thar for generating cheap electricity. He said these projects will open up a new chapter in the energy sector and in the coming years, Thar will be the centre of energy supply.

To a question, he said electricity shortfall has been decreased as a result of government measures and the demand, supply gap is narrowing down day by day. Khawaja Asif said over 100 MW of electricity is being generated through alternate energy sources.

He said that the construction work on Diamir Bhasha Dam will start this year. He said Munda Dam is also being revived and work on it will also start in the current year. Besides, he said work on small dams is going on particularly in Balochistan to preserve rainy water.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Turkish firm to set up 100-MW solar power plant*








LAHORE: Punjab Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif on Thursday said Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan had offered unconditional cooperation to tackle the energy crisis damaging the economy of Pakistan. The 100-MW solar power project at the Quaid-e-Azam Solar Park, Bahawalpur, was the first step in that direction, he added.

He was addressing a ceremony held in connection with the signing of a memorandum of understanding (MoU) between the Punjab government and renowned Turkish energy company Zorlu Enerji Holding for establishing a 100-MW project at the Quaid-e-Azam Solar Park, Bahawalpur.

Under the agreement, the Turkish company will complete the project in six months. With a tariff rate of six cents per unit, this project will provide low-price electricity to consumers.

Shahbaz said he had directed the authorities concerned to execute the project within four months without compromising quality. "With the cooperation of the Turkish company, we will provide electricity at the rate of six cents per unit. It will not only benefit the people but also make Nepra whose rotten policies has caused irreparable loss to the energy projects, to slash the tariff, currently fixed at 10.8 cents per unit," he added.

Shahbaz criticised the political opponents for leveling allegations without any proof and said those accusing Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif of corruption should check their own deeds. The chief minister said the Panama Papers case was before the Supreme Court but the political rivals were not stopping the practice of allegations and lies.

“The opponents are involved in a blame game rather than delivering as we all know that Khyber Pakhtunkhwa has the capacity to generate electricity from cheaper source of water but it has never been utilised,” Shahbaz said referring to the PTI.

He said there were also those with $60 million in the Swiss banks, adding that new corruption records were also witnessed in the Musharraf era. "Those who are lecturing us over corruption should remember the time when court orders were ignored intentionally after the Supreme Court continuously sought a letter to the Swiss authorities from the attorney general regarding $60 million,” the chief minister said about the PPP.

The indifference on the part of the-then government forced the court to some strict actions, he recalled. Shahbaz made it clear that elections would be held in 2018. “Our opponents too should take part in these elections and accept the decision of the people.” He said the country was making rapid progress under the prime minister’s leadership and no one should create hindrance in the journey of development.

He said China, Turkey, Saudi Arabia and other friendly countries, which were assisting Pakistan to steer it out of crisis, should not be misguided. “We have played our two-thirds innings and we now have to do something for our coming generations. We will not indulge in any politics that could result in disgracing us before the coming generations,” Shahbaz remarked.

The chief minister said the economic development targets could not be achieved without overcoming the energy crisis, adding that traditional as well as alternative sources were being utilised for implementing the power generation projects.

He also promised that the PML-N government would complete the ongoing development projects, especially those in the energy sector, both at the federal and provincial levels to lessen the problems of the people.

The CEO of Zorlu Enerji expressed the hope that more projects would be established. The Turkish consul general said the agreement would result in enhancing economic cooperation between the two countries.


----------



## ghazi52

*Port Qasim Coal Power Plant | 1320 MW*























































_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

First coal-laden freight 15000 Kg train reached at Sahiwal Coal power plant.Pakistan Railway will earn 13 Billion Rs Per year
Chinese company has submitted a rent of one billion rupees of one month.The biggest freight operation of Pakistan Railways’ (PR) history begins today .Twenty-five engines of four thousand -horsepower will be used for the freight service

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

2.82 MW Hydro Power Project, Pakpatan,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

14 MW Naltar V Hydro Power Project,GB

Inaugurated by CM Gilgit Baltistan Hafiz Hafeez ur Rehman


----------



## ghazi52

The under-construction 1,223-megawatt (MW) Balloki Combined Cycle Power Plant – equipped with an environment-friendly 9-H gas turbine technology – will operate on full capacity by January 2018. 
Insha Allah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction 5.38 MW Chianwali Hydro Power Project, Gujranwala, Pakistan.






















_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*6500 MW Electricity Will Be Added To National Grid By Coming October: Dhaga*

ISLAMABAD, (APP): Secretary Water and Power Dr Muhammad Younis Dhaga on Thursday said that 6500 megawatts electricity will be added to the National grid by October this year.

In an interview with Radio Pakistan, he said that the government will focus on generation of Thar coal and hydle electricity as the electricity generated from fuel is costly.

He said the provision of cheap electricity to all is the vision of Prime Minister under whose leadership the government is taking all measures for generation of electricity through cheaper sources.

Dr Younis Dhaaga said in the second phase 9000 megawatts of electricity will be added in the National Grid by March next year after which load shedding will end forever. He said in these 9000 megawatts only two projects the Sahiwal and Port Qasim are included in CPEC.

He said the work on Neelum Jhelum Projects was also going on expeditiously and the first turbine will begin working in June next year. The Secretary said the generation capacity of Guddu power project will be increased from 500 to 1500 megawatts. He said the Prime Minister will lay the foundation of Diamer Bhasha dam in December this year.

He said the dam will be completed at a cost of 14.5 billion dollars for which 95 percent land has been acquired and the remaining will be acquired within next two to four months.
__________________


----------



## ghazi52

*Chinese Company Takes Over Operations & Maintenance Of Nandipur*

ISLAMABAD, (APP): Agreement for long-term operation and maintenance of the 425 Megawatt Nandipur Power Plant Mondat was signed between Northern Power Generation Company limited (NPGCL) and M/s Hydro Electric Power System Engineering Company of China (HEPSEC) for a period of 10 years or two major inspections.

According to a press release, the decision to outsource, the operation and maintenance of the Nandipur Power Plant is in pursuance of the recommendations of the Regulator, and a policy decision by the government to outsource the operation and maintenance of new power plants to experienced international operators in line with prevalent industry practice in order to reduce expenditures, and to bring about latest and efficient practices in power plant management.

The Nandipur Power Plant has been fully operation since its COD in July 2015 and it is currently operating on furnace oil. Work is already underway to convert the Plant’s operation to natural gas. To this end, 88KM pipeline is being laid and work is also ongoing on the Plant site to convert it to gas operation.

The Plant’s conversion to gas operation, which is expected to be completed by the end of April 2017 will significantly improve Plant performance, reduce operating costs, and result in overall improvement. With this conversion, the generation capacity of the Plant will increase from 425 Megawatt to 525 Megawatt.

NPGCL through international competitive bidding invited experienced contractors to bid for the long-term operations and maintenance contract for the Nandipur Power Plant. After evaluation and scrutiny of the bids, HEPSEC’s bid was found to be the lowest responsive bid out of the four bidders.

HEPSEC is a subsidiary of Power China Group, and has wide-ranging experience of providing operations and maintenance service for power plants all over the world. The Operation & Maintenance Agreement between HEPSEC and NPGCL ensures that the plant will provide its guaranteed electrical output, and will run at optimal efficiency over the next decade.

This Operation & Maintenance Agreement will prove a catalyst in bringing efficiency and best market practices in the management of the GENCOs. It is pertinent to mention here that Northern Power Generation Company limited (NPGCL) is (a government owned corporate entity working under the management of the GENCO Holding Company Limited)


----------



## ghazi52

84% work of BhikkiPlant has been done, PM Nawaz visited the 1180 MW Bhikki Power Plant at Sheikhupura on Wednesday to monitor its progress.

Bhikki Power Plant is a gas powered plant with a total capacity of 1180 MW that will be fully operational by the end of 2017. So far 84% work has been completed and the plant will be initially producing 716 MW before summer, this year.Haveli Bahadur Shah project has also been completed.




















_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Another 200-megawatt solar power plant to be set up in Bahawalpur*


LAHORE: The Punjab government and Turkish company Zorlu Enerji Holding on Wednesday signed a memorandum of understanding for setting up a 200-megawatt solar power plant in Bahawalpur.

The Turkish company would install the solar power plant at the Quaid-e-Azam Solar Park.

Speaking on the occasion, Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif said that the provincial government would provide all possible facilities to the Turkish company. He added that the cost of electricity from the solar project would be 5.51 cents per unit, vowing that it would be completed by December of this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RangeMaster

46 MW Nishat coal power plant,Phol Nagar,Kasur

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ali_raza

RangeMaster said:


> 46 MW Nishat coal power plant,Phol Nagar,Kasur


nishat have abandoned textiles now they r in power how strange


----------



## RangeMaster

ali_raza said:


> nishat have abandoned textiles now they r in power how strange


Money matters bro....!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ali_raza

RangeMaster said:


> Money matters bro....!


hhhh yea


----------



## ghazi52

*First Mega Private-Sector 1124 MW Hydro Power Project In Azad Jammu Kashmir*

Brisk preparations have begun to launch the construction work on the private-sector 1124 MW Kohala Hydro Power project in Muzaffarabad district of Azad Jammu Kashmir in the near future, official sources said.

This was disclosed at a high level meeting of the AJK government held Tuesday with Fayyaz Ali Abbasi, Secretary State Electricity Department and the state-run Power Development Organization in the chair.

The meeting was attended among others by Mr. Zhang Jun, CEO Kohala Hydro Company and his associates.

‘The 1124 MW Kohala Hydro Power project will go a long way in the energy production sector in the country besides bringing economic bounty to the people of Pakistan and Kashmir”, Fayyaz Ali Abbasi said while addressing the meeting.

Ground breaking of the gigantic project is likely to be executed in the near future. Construction work on the project will be completed in next 5 to 6 years, the meeting was informed which discussed, in length a range of issues related to the mega project.

Prominent among those who attended the meeting included Muhammad Tayyeb Chaudhry, Commissioner Muzaffarabad division, Deputy Commissioners of Muzaffarabad and Jhelum Valley – Ms. Tehzeeb un Nisa and Hameed Kiyani respectively and Naveed Gilani, and Amjad Qureshi, Director General and Director Private Power Cell AJK respectively.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*12 power projects to be completed next*

http://nation.com.pk/business/13-Feb...eted-next-year

ISLAMABAD - Twelve early harvest power projects, including Sahiwal coal-fired project, Port Qasim power plant and Karot Hydropower station, will be completed by 2017-18 under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) and will help meet energy needs of the country.

"These energy generation projects will produce over 5000MW of electricity and overcome power demand-supply gap in the country," said the sources in the Ministry of Planning.

According to the sources, the early harvest projects involve power generation from coal, solar, wind and water.

The medium-term projects under CPEC, the sources said, would be completed by 2025, whereas the long-term projects would be completed by 2030. Development work on all projects will gain momentum with the every passing day, they said.

The existing list of power projects would be adjusted based on the discussion during the visit of the Chinese experts in current month, while the updated list would be discussed during next meeting of the Joint Energy Working Group with China.

A complete national consensus was seen during the meeting of 6th Joint Cooperation Committee, as all federating units participated in it. It gave a good message to the Chinese government and helped boost their confidence.

"The Chinese government had shown its intentions to include Diamir-Basha Dam project in the CPEC. The government is also focusing on the mega project, which will enhance water storage capacity of the country," the sources said.

The land acquisition process has been completed at the cost of Rs101 billion. The project will be completed within 8-10 years and it will help increase the lifespan of Mangla and Tarbela dams.

Regarding upgradation of power transmission lines, the official sources said that groundbreaking of Matiari-Lahore and Matiari-Faisalabad power transmission lines under CPEC was likely to be held by end of the current month.

The feasibility study for the transmission lines has been completed and land acquisition process is under progress. In addition, the Commercial Operation Date (COD) of the power transmission lines will be announced in next fiscal year (2017-18). The Chinese side has nominated China Electric Power Equipment and Technology Company (CET) and State Grid for this purpose, the sources added.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Bhikki plant starts 385 MW production.*

One of the three gas turbines, imported for 1,180 megawatts Bhikki power project, has set off electricity generation, expected to add 385 MW within a few days, a statement said on Tuesday. “GE and Harbin Electric International Company Limited… achieved a major milestone with the first fire of an advanced GE 9HA gas turbine installed at the Bhikki power plant, less than 17 months after the turnkey project was first announced,” the statement said.

“The turbine can generate up to 385 MW of reliable power that is expected to be distributed for residential and commercial use through the national grid within a few days after first fire.”

In 2015, Punjab government-owned Quaid-e-Azam Thermal Power (Pvt.) Limited launched the combined power cycle project of 1,156MW in Bhikki, near district Sheikhupura. The project was estimated to cost $540 million. The Bhikki plant was scheduled to start simple cycle operations in February 2017, while the operations on combined cycle mode will commence from December 2017. Bhikki power project would use re-gasified liquefied natural gas – equivalent to an estimated 200 million cubic feet per day – as its primary fuel. The government awarded the project’s engineering, procurement and construction contract to Chinese Harbin Electric.

In September 2015, General Electric signed an agreement with the contractor to provide two high-efficiency gas turbines and associated equipment for the Bhikki combined cycle power plant. 

“First fire of gas turbine-1 is a significant milestone towards the completion of the Bhikki project, a key initiative undertaken by the Government of Punjab to provide reliable, uninterrupted power to citizens,” a statement quoted Punjab Chief Minister Shehbaz Sharif as saying.





_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*KP govt proposes 17 power projects for inclusion in CPEC*

** Hires consultant for ADB-funded 300MW Hydropower Project*

*PESHAWAR:* The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP) Minister for Energy and Power Muhammad Atif has said that the Provincial Government has proposed 17 Projects of 2825 Mega Watt for inclusion in China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

Due to zero tolerance policy on corruption, the KP Government becomes a role model for the Federal as well as other Provincial Governments and now they are following our policies which were very encouraging.

This was stated while chairing a review meeting of Energy and Power Department at Peshawar, on Tuesday.

The Minister maintained that there was conducive atmosphere for investors in all sectors and now they can invest in any field without any fear.

The Provincial Government also hired consultant for 300 Mega Watt BalakotHydel Power Project to be launched with the support of Asian Development Bank (ADB).

Similarly award of SharmaiHydel Power Project was given to joint venture of Sapphire Electric and Sino Hydro of China, he added.

The meeting beside others was also attended by the Secretary Energy and Power, Engineer Naeem Khan, CEO PEDO KP, Akbar Ayub, CEO KPOGCL Raziuddin and Chief Planning Officer, Syed Zainullah Shah.

The meeting was briefed in detail regarding ongoing, new and proposed projects of Energy and Power sector and certain decisions were taken in this respect.

The meeting was informed on progress on Jabori, Lawi, Karora, DaralKhwar and Mataltan Power Projects besides run of canal project and provision of Electricity to flood effected villages of Chitral District.

The meeting was told that 2 projects on run of canal Pilot Project would be completed by end of this month.

The meeting was further told that Soliarization of 8000 schools and 182 BHUs would be made in collaboration with ADB, while work on solarization of 6000 villages already approved.

The minister directed the authorities concerned to include 1000 mosques in the solarization projects too.

The Minister while directing the quarter concerned for accelerating work on Hydel Power Projects said that 150 out of 356 Micro Hydel Power Projects have been completed and ensure the completion of remaining projects by December 31, 2017 at all costs.

He said due to transparent policies of Pakistan Tehrik Insaf led KP Government, national as well as International investors coming to the Province for investment of billions of rupees in the province. He hoped that investment in the coming 1 and half year would reach billions of US Dollars.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

_

*GE, HEI achieve target with first fire of gas turbine*

LAHORE - GE (NYSE: GE) and Harbin Electric International Company Limited (HEI) have announced they have achieved a major milestone with the first fire of an advanced GE 9HA gas turbine installed at the Bhikki Power Plant.

The turbine can generate up to 385MW of reliable power that is expected to be distributed for residential and commercial use through the national grid within a few days after first fire. First fire is a critical test where the gas turbine is switched on and run on fuel at the site. It follows several months of installation and commissioning works. With Pakistan facing an estimated 5 gigawatt (GW) energy shortfall, the government is moving forward quickly with projects to help meet this power deficit. Set to be one of the most efficient power plants in the country, upon completion the 1,180 MW Bhikki facility is expected to generate the equivalent power needed to supply approximately 2.5 million Pakistani homes. It will play a critical role in meeting the government’s goals under Vision 2025 to expand access to electricity to over 90 percent of the population.

“GE has invested almost $2 billion in the development of our HA technology, and our turbine provides a powerful combination of the highest efficiency and superior operational flexibility, leading the industry in total life cycle value,” said Mohamad Ali, President & CEO of GE’s Gas Power Systems, in the Middle East, North Africa, Pakistan and India. “We are proud to bring this technology to Pakistan, and with this important milestone – achieved in less than 17 months – we are one step closer to ensuring the everyday needs of people and industry are met,” he added.

“This is the first GE 9HA unit to be operational not only in Pakistan but also in the Middle East, North Africa, Turkey and South Asia region,” said Sarim Sheikh, President & CEO of GE Pakistan, Iran and Afghanistan. “We are especially proud to help Pakistan be the first country in the region to utilise this record-setting technology and remain committed to powering Pakistan and fueling progress by working across various fuel sources, including gas, coal, hydro, wind and others.”

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Work on 83.4MW Kurram Tangi Dam starts in NWA*
*




 PESHAWAR:* The WAPDA has started work on the multi-faceted Kurram Tangi Dam in North Waziristan Agency that would produce more than 83.4 Megawatt electricity, besides having water storage capacity of 1.2 MAF.
*
Salim Mirza, WAPDA Director North Projects told APP that work on multi-faceted Kurram-Tangi dam has been started that would be completed in two stages with gross water storage capacity of 1.2 MAF besides generating 83.4MW electricity. The US will provide around Rs 8.5 billion to WAPDA for the project, being built on Kaitu river in North Wazirstan Agency and an agreement with USAID has already been signed in this regard.

The funds would be used for construction of Shertalla and Spairaga canals, two power houses, a transmission line, housing accommodations for operational staff and an office building, he explained.

Mirza said contract for stage-I of the dam has already been awarded to Frontier Works Organization and Descon Company in June last year with a direction to complete it by April 2019, adding that with the completion of stage-I, more than 16,000 acres of agricultural land will be irrigated and an additional 18.9 MW of electricity will be produced to benefit over 100,000 people.

The PC-of Stage-II, being major component of the dam with about 85MW capacity, has been completed that would be constructed on River Kurram at Spinwarm in North Waziristan. In order to get financial assistance for Stage-II, Salim Mirza said that a donor conference for funds' raising would soon be arranged.

Khyber Pakthunkhwa and Fata that was most suited for hydel power generation, the government has decided to take full advantage of this huge potential by initiating scores of energy projects to get rid of load-shedding by 2018

Ashraf Pervez, Chief Engineer Headquarter Wapda North told APP that work on Golen Goal Hydro Power Project (GGHPP) 108MW, being constructed at Kaghuzi in Upper Chitral, was in full swing and added that its first unit with overall 36MW capacity would be operational by December this year.

He said 97 percent civil work on GGHPP and 60% work on Electrical and Mechanical on power house have been completed.

He said PESCO has been asked to improve its grid stations and transmission lines in Chitral so that the electricity generated from this project could easily be supplied to Upper Chitral and other areas. Gomal Zam dam in South Waziristan Agency with 17.4MW capacity has been completed and generation of electricity has been started to help address low voltage and load-shedding in districts Tank, DI Khan and South Waziristan Agency besides irrigating 1,910,000 acres of barren land of southern districts of KP, he added.

Work on Tarbela 4th Extension Hydropower Project is also in full swing and under it, three generating units each of them having capacity of 470 MW are being installed at Tunnel No. 4 of Tarbela Dam.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Sahiwal Coal Power Plant *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*K-Electric inks 50MW solar power purchase agreement*







K-Electric (KE) and Oursun Pakistan have signed a 25-year Energy Purchase Agreement (EPA).

Oursun provides business-to-business alternative energy solutions in Pakistan.

The 50 megawatt (MW) solar power project is expected to commence commercial operations by the first quarter of 2018. The project is being developed in Gharo, Thatta and is spread over an area of 144 acres.

A KE spokesperson in a statement claimed that the project underlines KE's vision to add environment-friendly and cost-effective means of power generation to its energy mix.

Solar power generation is environment-friendly and will be a good mix to the overall power generation capacity of KE, an Oursun spokesperson said.

"The project is being established to exclusively provide renewable energy to KE consumers,” he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Thar coal power plant to start operating by 2018*


ISLAMABAD - Work on 1320 megawatts coal based power plant costing two point six billion dollars is underway at Thar Coal Field which will start producing electricity by 2018. According to Radio Pakistan quoting official sources said that projects is being carried out under Pak-China Economic Corridor. The sources said electricity produces through indigenous coal is cheap therefore tapping it with full of its capacity is being prioritized.

*...........................

.
Wapda finalises main contracts for Dasu Hydropower Project
*

Islamabad - Water and Power Development Authority (WAPDA) has finalised the main contracts for the civil works of Dasu Hydropower Project and the construction on main works of the 2160 MW Stage-I of the Project will commence very soon.

Subsequent to the signing of the agreements, construction of main works of the 2160 MW Stage-I of Dasu Hydropower Project will commence very soon, said WAPDA Chairman Lt Gen Muzammil Hussain (r) during his visit to the hydropower projects namely Dasu, Keyal Khwar, Khan Khwar, Allai Khwar and Duber Khwar on Monday.

A press statement issued here stated that in a bid to capitalise on hydropower resource to add low-cost electricity to the National Grid as per the federal government’s resolve, Water and Power Development Authority (WAPDA) has finalised the main contracts of the civil works of Dasu Hydropower Project.

Likewise, the contractor for civil works of the 128 MW-Keyal Khawar Hydropower Project has also started bringing machinery to the site to carry out construction activities.

During the visit to the site of Dasu Hydropower Project, the chairman expressed satisfaction that work on the already-awarded three contracts to develop infrastructure for the projects had initiated, which included relocation of Karakoram Highway in the project area worth Rs14.538 billion, construction of right bank access road worth Rs2.713 billion and construction of 132 Kilovolt (KV) transmission line from Duber Khwar Hydel Power Station to Dasu worth Rs1.583 billion.

He asked the project management to complete these works within the stipulated time.

He also gave directions to effectively engage the locals, and the district as well as the provincial administration to expedite the process of remaining land acquisition for the project.

The chairman emphasised that socio-economic uplift of the people in Dasu was a priority with WAPDA; wherein medical facility, educational institutions and improvement of road network would also remain under the spotlight.

During his visit to the three hydel power stations - Khan, Allai and Duber Khwar – the chairman was briefed that these stations had contributed 4.861 billion units of electricity to the National Grid sine their commercial operation began.


----------



## ghazi52

*Matiari-Lahore transmission line: letter of interest issued*





ISLAMABAD: The government on Wednesday allowed the issuance of a formal letter of interest (LoI) to a Chinese company for setting up an 878-kilometre transmission line from Matiari to Lahore to transport more than 4,000 megawatts of electricity from Thar, Port Qasim and Hub.

The decision was taken at a meeting of the board of directors of the Private Power and Infrastructure Board (PPIB) presided over by Minister of Water and Power Khawaja Muhammad Asif. Meeting participants also allowed the PPIB to process a 300MW power plant at Gwadar by another Chinese company under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) framework.

The LoI issuance to China Electric Power Equipment and Technology Company (CET) will trigger the process for financial arrangements by the contractor and start laying the 660kV high-voltage direct current (HVDC) Matiari-Lahore transmission line project.

This is the first transmission line project that is being developed by the private sector and also the first-ever HVDC transmission line in the country that will also include converter stations at both ends and grounding electrode stations near Lahore and Matiari.

The board also cleared the draft implementation agreement (IA) and transmission services agreement (TSA) for approval by the Economic Coordination Committee (ECC) of the cabinet.

The board was told that the first major hydropower project in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa being developed by the private sector under the CPEC has achieved financial close and simultaneously started construction activities.

The meeting allowed the processing of 300MW coal-based power project at Gwadar to be built by China Communication Construction Company (CCCC) under the CPEC.

The board was also informed that the target to commission 14,000MW in five years was double the total capacity addition made during 20 years through PPIB’s facilitation out of which 9,000MW were expected to materialise during the next one and a half years.

The ECC has already directed the National Electric Power Regulatory Authority (Nepra) to grant all those tax breaks to investments in transmission lines that were available to power generation projects.

Although Nepra has already given a tariff, the power ministry was still in the process of seeking further tax breaks on dividends to be earned by the Chinese company and signed a broader understanding in Beijing in December 2016 to take the $1.5-billion transmission line project further.

Nepra allowed in November last year 74 paisa per unit tariff for the project on the government’s request by revising its previous rate of 71 paisa. This was despite the fact the Chinese firm was demanding 95 paisa per unit rate. The project is being developed without competitive bidding because it is a government-to-government deal as part of the CPEC.

However, to facilitate contractors, Nepra allowed higher payloads in the first 10 years on at least three components and on one element for entire 25-year life of the project. The transmission line is central to the transfer of more than 4,000MW of electricity from under-construction power plants at Thar, Hub and Port Qasim to Punjab’s major load centres.

The major relief in tariff was given in the insurance cost, debt servicing, return on equity and return on equity during construction. The original tariff previously approved by Nepra for the first 10 years ranged between 85 and 87 paisa per unit. This has now been revised to 90-92 paisa per unit.

The previous tariff for 11-25 years stood at 37 paisa per unit, which has now been increased to 39 paisa.

The project will take 36-42 months to be developed, although power generation from the plants of Thar, Hub and Port Qasim will start pouring in much earlier. Because of the government-to-government arrangement, the power ministry and the PPIB will not hold the project’s financial and technical evaluation.


----------



## ghazi52

1039 MW added by K-Electric during 2009-2016 through new power plants & rehabilitation of existing ones.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

_


Patrind Hydro Power *Plant. AJK*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Neelum–Jhelum Hydropower Plant | 969 MW *AJK

*Rockfill Dam - Now and Then*
























*Diversion tunnel plugging and grouting works in progress*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Bhikki Power Plant...... 1180 MW *









































_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Haveli Bahadur Shah Power Plant | 1230 MW*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Port Qasim Power Plant.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Bhikki Power Plant | 1180 MW*
GT # 1running at baseload (358 MW)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

* Balloki Power Plant | 1223 MW*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

LAHORE: In yet another significant development, the Pakistan Water and Power Development Authority (WAPDA) secured Rs.144 billion for Dasu Hydropower Project by signing an agreement of local debt financing with a consortium of major local banks led by Habib Bank Limited (HBL). This is by far the biggest single loan agreement for any public sector entity in the history of Pakistan.

The agreement signing ceremony was held here at WAPDA House today. WAPDA Chairman Lt Gen Muzammil Hussain (R), HBL President Nauman Dar, National Bank (NBP) President Saeed Ahmed Khan and representatives of other banks in the consortium signed the agreement on behalf of their organizations. WAPDA Member (Finance), Member (Power) and senior officers of WAPDA and the banks also attended the ceremony.

Speaking on the occasion, WAPDA Chairman said that today is a historical day vis-à-vis arrangement of funds for development of hydropower resources in Pakistan.

He expressed gratitude to the prime minister and federal ministries for Water and Power and Finance for their support to arrange finances for Dasu Hydropower Project. He said that today’s agreement reflects the confidence of financial institutions on the financial strength of WAPDA.

The chairman apprised the audience that the 4320 MW-Dasu Hydropower Project will be completed in two stages - each of them having generation capacity of 2160 MW - on River Indus in Kohistan district of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa. The Stage-I will be completed in five years with an estimated cost of US$ 4.2 billion. The World Bank is providing a credit of US$ 1 billion, while remaining funds are being arranged by WAPDA from its own resources and with help of the sovereign guarantee of Government of Pakistan. Apart from the local financing of Rs.144 billion, a foreign loan to the tune of US $ 350 million has also been finalised and an agreement to this effect will be signed very soon.

Referring to the under-construction projects of WAPDA in water and hydropower sectors, the chairman said that with concerted efforts during the last six months, the impediments in the way to completion of these projects have been removed and these projects are now fast approaching towards their completion. Besides completing Phase-I of Kachhi Canal in August – December 2017, which will irrigate 72000 areas of land in backward areas of Balochistan, WAPDA will also complete the 969 MW-Neelum Jhelum Hydropower Project, the 1410 MW-Tarbela 4th Extension Hydropower Project and the 106 MW-Golen Gol Hydropower Project in a phased manner from end 2017 to mid 2018.

The low cost hydel electricity to be added to the National Grid through these projects will not only help overcome electricity in the country but also contribute significantly for development of economic and social sectors in Pakistan, he added.

Later, HBL and NBP presidents also spoke about the local debt financing for Dasu Hydropower Project.

http://dailytimes.com.pk/pakistan/29...r-dasu-projec


----------



## ghazi52

1223 MW Balloki Power Plant Under Construction near Pattoki. This power plant is based on RLNG (Natural Gas) expected to be completed at the end of the current year.













Pakistan's Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Province signs Memorandum of Understanding for 610 Megawatts Hydropower Project with Chinese Sinohydro Company.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan’s Karot Dam reaches $1.7b financial close*

China Three Gorges South Asia Investment Limited said Friday (March 31), that it has achieved a financial close on the $1.7 billion 720-megawatt Karot hydroelectric power project and the second phase of a 100MW wind power project, from a group of Chinese investors and the International Finance Corporation (IFC).

This is also marked as the first infrastructure deal under China’s One Belt One Road initiative. Other investors include Export-Import Bank of China, China Development Bank and Silk Road Fund.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*370MW added to national grid Bhikki power splant*

LAHORE - Over 370MW has been added to the national grid after the second turbine of the 1,180MW Re-Gasified Liquefied Natural Gas fired thermal power plant at Bhikki (Sheikhupura) started generation on trial basis.

Before this, the test run of the plant’s first turbine had been started successfully on March 11, adding about 400MW to the national grid. According to the Ministry of Water and Power, the LNG based Bhikki power plant in Sheikhupura has an overall capacity of generating 1,180MW of electricity. The plant will save Rs 100 billion to the national exchequer. The Bhikki power plant is part of the government's consolidated strategy to overcome power shortage.

According to the ministry, there will be huge addition in power generation as Chashma-3, Chashma-4, Tarbela-4 and alternative energy resources power plants including wind and solar will be completed in the near future. The ministry said work on power plants and transmission lines is being done at fast pace.

The trial generation of the plant’s second turbine was started during late Thursday night. “The turbine was operated on full scale and it touched a figure of 400MW. Later, its operation was observed to be stabled at 372MW on early Friday morning and finally it was synchronised with the national grid,” Quaid-e-Azam Thermal Power (Private) Limited Chief Executive Officer Ahad Khan Cheema said.

He said that like the first turbine, the second turbine’s trial operation will be examined on technical grounds through tests and protocols etc, as it would not be run on a regular basis in coming days. And this process will continue for next couple of weeks, he added. Cheema said turbine’s trial power generation was in simple cycle mode and it would increase once it started generation in combine cycle mode after installation and trial operation of the third turbine (called steam turbine).

He said the regular operation of the two turbines would initially generate 750MW and it will gradually increase to 780MW or so. And after installation and operation of the third turbine, the combine cycle operation of the total three turbines will be completed, enabling the plant to generate about 1180MW. “In such situation, each turbine will generate over 393MW,” he explained.

He said the Bhikki project was expected to be completed by December, this year as per deadline fixed by the government. “Since we are meeting our timeline in every aspect related to this project, it will really be a record if we succeed in accomplishing this mega project by December, this year,” he added.

Energy experts said that Water and Power Development Authority would add around 2,485 megawatts by the next year after the completion of three hydropower projects. The projects are expected to complete between this year-end and the mid of 2018. The projects include 969MW-Neelum Jhelum hydropower plants, 1,410MW-Tarbela 4th extension and 106MW-Golen Gol hydropower plants.

Wapda projects were marred with delays due to certain reasons and missed timelines of their completion. First unit of Tarbela 4th extension will be completed by end of this year, while two remaining units will be ready during the high water flow season in 2018. Likewise, first unit of Neelum Jhelum hydropower project will start electricity generation by February next year, second unit in mid March and the third and fourth units will be completed in April 2018.

Similarly, first unit of Golen Gol hydropower project will be inaugurated in December this year, while overall completion of the project is scheduled in August 2018. Kachhi canal project is being completed in phased manner. The issue of land acquisition for Dasu hydropower project, which had been lingering for the last two years, has finally been resolved with the signing of an agreement with 80-member Jirga of the local notables of Kohistan district in December 2016 for smooth and speedy land acquisition.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

* Neelum–Jhelum Hydropower Plant *

*Panoramic View of Dam site*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Sahiwal Coal Power Plant *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Port Qasim Coal Power Plant | 1320 MW*


----------



## ghazi52

Boiler startup test 1320 MW Sahiwal coal power plant.






Reliability Run Test (RTR) and Initial Capacity Test of Gas Turbine #2 Completed successfully.Great milestone achieved ... !!!

First phase of the 1200 MW *Bhikki power plant* would be completed in two weeks that would produce 800 MW electricity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Following major projects (8,991 MW) will come online by election next year:
2018...

1) Sahiwal 1,320 MW
2) Port Qasim 1,320 MW
3) Bhikki 1,180 MW
4) Balloki 1,223 MW
5) Haveli Bahadur Shah 1,230 MW
6) Tarbela-IV 1,410 MW
7) Neelum–Jhelum 968 MW
8) C-4 340 MW

*Total................ 8,991 MW*
*
..............................................................

Following projects will come online during 2018-23:


1) Dasu-1 2,160 MW
2) Suki Kinari 870 MW
3) Kohala 1,124 MW
4) KANUPP-2 & 3 2,200 MW
5) Muzaffargarh RLNG 1,200 MW
6) RYK Coal Power Plant 1,320 MW
7) HUBCO 1,320 MW
8) CASA 1,000 MW
9) Sindh Engro 1,320 MW
10) Thalnova 330 MW
11) Siddiqsons 350 MW
12) K-Electric 700 MW
13) Jamshoro 600 MW
14) Oracle (Thar) 1,320 MW
15) Thar Coal 1,320 MW
16) Tarbela-V 1,320 MW
17) HUBCO Thar 330 MW


Total 18,784 MW

By 2030:

1) A total of 20,000 MW will be eventually produced in Thar Coal fields alone.
2) Nuclear capacity would be increased to 8,800 MW.
3) In hydro, following projects would be done:

- Thakot 4,000 MW
- Bunji 7,100 MW
- Basha 4,500 MW
- Dasu-II 2,160 MW
- Patan 2,400 MW

Total 20,160 MW*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pak.one

Thanx bro@ghazi52 for updating us

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*PM Nawaz to inaugurate Bhikki Power Plant today*

The Prime Minister will inaugurate Bhikki Power Plant at 3:00pm today.

ISLAMABAD (Dunya News) - Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif will inaugurate Bhikki Power Plant today (Wednesday) for which preparations have been started, Dunya News reported.

The Bhikki Power Plant’ inauguration had been scheduled for April 20 (Friday) but now work in underway on emergency basis for the inauguration of the power plant today.

The Prime Minister is scheduled to inaugurate Bhikki Power Plant at 3:00pm today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

So by 2030 Pakistan will be producing *49,935 MW* of electricity (that is almost *50,000 MW*), that is in merely 13 years from now.. Way to go Pakistan..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bashido

is there any updates regarding Jamshoro Coal power plant?


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dark-Destroyer

The SC said:


> So by 2030 Pakistan will be producing *49,935 MW* of electricity (that is almost *50,000 MW*), that is in merely 13 years from now.. Way to go Pakistan..



sorry what is the current production?


----------



## The SC

Dark-Destroyer said:


> sorry what is the current production?








http://www.tradingeconomics.com/pakistan/electricity-production


----------



## Major Sam

The SC said:


> http://www.tradingeconomics.com/pakistan/electricity-production


I think this data is not reliable as of last year we were generating around 15-16GW with max short fall hovered around 5-5GW.


----------



## Kabira

Major Sam said:


> I think this data is not reliable as of last year we were generating around 15-16GW with max short fall hovered around 5-5GW.



Production now is aound 10.000MW. Maybe couple of reasons for that... Hardly any water in dams for electricity. Companies are demanding their dues which are now almost Rs400 billion.

"Due to extremely low water level in big dams, hydropower production is at 1400MW instead of 5500MW. This has taken the entire burden of electricity production on independent power producers (IPPs) and thermal power plants."
http://dunyanews.tv/en/Pakistan/384063-Loadshedding-to-increase-as-power-demand-reaches-1

Situation will not improve unless dams get filled soon....


----------



## ghazi52

Thar power plant :660 MW Thar coal power plant to kick-start by June 2019
The first phase of the Thar Coal-Fired Power Projects of 660 MW would begin commercial operations by June 3, 2019 instead of October 2019
Five more coal-fired power plants would be set up in block II of Thar by December 2021, expanding the total production capacity of Thar coal-based electricity to around 3,000MW.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Nandipur power Plant converted to LNG, will generate 525 MW from 1st May.The Nandipur Power Plant had been operational since July 2015 and was operating on furnace oil but was not able to produce at capacity. 

In order to shift the plant from furnace oil to LNG, an 88 KM pipeline was laid. The conversion, besides increasing output will also reduce operating costs.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Field visit with Chinese Delegation from Sino hydro to 260 MW Jamshil Toren Mori & 350 MW Toren Mori Kari HPP in District Chitral. KP Govt has ready signed MOUs with SINOHYDRO FOR the development of these projects.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kabira

ghazi52 said:


>



In winter demand is low anyway. Real test will come in April 2018 and if N league can eliminate load shedding then they may win elections. If situation remain like now then who knows.


----------



## ghazi52

ISLAMABAD: 
The government has turned down a request of the Water and Power Development Authority (Wapda) for extending the time frame for the contractor working on the *Tarbela 4th extension project.*

Already, Wapda has given millions of dollars to the contractor as an incentive to accelerate work on the project.

The original deadline for completing the project was February 2018, but it was brought forward to June 2017 under the government’s acceleration programme designed to narrow the gap between demand and supply of electricity.

In that regard, Wapda and the contractor signed a variation order and the latter got incentive payment of $25 million for stepping up work on the project.

However, the contractor later informed Wapda that it would not be able to finish work by June 2017. Consequently, the deadline was extended to December 2017.

Sinohydro Group of China is the prime contractor for civil works while a consortium of Voith Hydro of Germany and China has the contract for electrical and mechanical work packages.

Recently, Wapda Chairman Muzzamil Hussain again approached the federal government, seeking extension in the time frame to the original deadline of February 2018

Speaking about progress on the Tarbela 4th extension project, the Wapda chief told the Cabinet Committee on Energy, in a meeting held on April 18, that first, second and third power units would start functioning by the end of December 2017, April 15, 2018 and May 10, 2018 respectively. He said 84.10% civil works and 91.36% electrical and mechanical works had been completed by March 31, 2017.

Discussing implications of making the first unit operational in December 2017, he said other units would have to be shut down for 15 days in May 2017 and for nine days in September 2017. It would result in more load-shedding in May and September.

He asked the energy committee to set the commercial operation date for the first unit in February 2018 instead of December 2017 as electricity from the unit would only be available after June 2018.

Secretary to the prime minister recalled that it had been committed that the first power unit would be completed by December 2017, but now new deadline was being proposed. He termed it unjustified, saying the implications were not presented earlier.

As additional payments had already been made to the contractor under the acceleration plan, the energy committee decided that the time frame committed by Wapda would be adhered to.

Earlier, Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif had ordered a comprehensive inquiry into the payment of $25 million incentive money to the contractor, which failed to meet the work completion deadline. The premier wanted to know the causes and reasons that had prevented the contractor from achieving the June 2017 goal despite getting additional payments.

The doling out of taxpayer money as an incentive has caught many off guard. A reward is normally given after the completion of work ahead of schedule. But in this case, the contractor has already been paid $25 million.

Under the *Tarbela 4th extension project*, three units of 470 megawatts each with cumulative capacity of 1,410MW are being installed on T-4 tunnel, which will enhance capacity of the Tarbela power station to 4,888MW compared to the current 3,487MW.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Tunnel Boring Machine (TBM) S-696 has successfully made the breakthrough with 100% precision of about 10km. 
During its mining operation, tunnel boring machines (TBMs) broke through successfully the right tunnel from downstream side joining it with the portion which had already been excavated through traditional drill-and-blast method from the upstream side. With this development, all NJHEP tunnels stands excavated.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Chinese investors interested in seven K-P power projects*


PESHAWAR: The Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P) Power and Energy Department has completed feasibility studies for five mega projects in the province to generate 1,123 megawatts (MW) of power.

Officials in the department told APP that during the recently held roadshow in Beijing from April 17-19, the provincial government had presented plans for building seven hydropower projects with a total capacity of 1,978MW as part of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

Subsequently, Memorandums of Understanding (MoUs) had been signed with different Chinese companies to build these projects.

Among these seven projects, feasibility studies for five projects had been completed and are ready for execution. The cost-benefit analysis for the remaining two projects is expected to be completed soon.

The projects are expected to cost $6.92 billion and would be constructed in Chitral.

Even though the MoUs have been signed, it is yet to be decided what part of the cost would be borne by the K-P government and how much would the Chinese companies pay. These details are expected to be finalised when proper agreements for the projects are signed.

The official claimed that around 900 Chinese companies had participated in the road show and 82 MoUs had been inked for 86 prepared projects in different sectors. He added that one Chinese company had agreed to installing solar panels to power 10,000 schools and 400 hospitals in K-P.

To gain a better understanding of the technicalities, a delegation of Chinese investors is expected to visit K-P in July this year.


----------



## ghazi52

*Construction work on Mohmand Dam to start in November*

KARACHI: Construction work on the Mohmand Dam Hydropower Project, aimed to generate 800 megawatts of electricity, will begin in November 2017.

In this regard, the Water and Power Development Authority (WAPDA) has invited an Expression of Interest (EoI) from experienced consultants to undertake consultancy services for design review, construction supervision, and contract administration for the Mohmand Dam Hydropower Project. WAPDA has been entrusted with execution of the project for which the PC-I has been submitted to Ministry of Water & Power (MoW&P) for approval of ECNEC through the Planning Commission.

The Project is expected to commence from November 01, 2017 to be completed after 5 years and 8 months i.e. June 2023, along with a one year Defect Notification Period and six months for closing of the Project. Overall, completion time is 7 years and 2 months, reported WAPDA. Mohmand Dam Hydropower Project is a multipurpose facility with the objective of hydropower generation of 800 MW, flood control, irrigated agricultural development of 6,773 hectares and a drinking water supply of 13.30 cumecs to Peshawar. The dam site is located on Swat River basin, about 48 km from Peshawar in Mohmand Agency, FATA. The reservoir area of the dam extends upstream to Mohmand and Bajaur Agencies in FATA. The total length of the reservoir is about 56 km in the rocky gorge of Swat River.

The area is formed by barren and rugged hills and the command area is spread across administrative units; namely Mohmand Agency, Tehsils Shabqadar and Tangi of district Charsadda, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa. The total cost of the project including engineering and administrative cost, taxes, duties, interest during construction etc. is Rs 291.86 billion - Rs 224.24 billion is local funding and Rs 67.71 billion is foreign funding. The Project is proposed to be financed through 66 percent equity (WAPDA and PSDP) and 34 percent debt by Foreign Re-lent loans/ Supplier's Credit and CDL/ Local Commercial Loan.

The Dam, upon construction, will store approximately 1.3 million acre-feet of water and generate the most economical hydropower of 800 megawatts, thus helping to overcome the country's energy crisis. Additionally, the project will help irrigate nearly 17,000 acres of barren land, thus bringing a green revolution and prosperity in the area. The dam will be useful in controlling floods by averting flood damages downstream of the dam and also serve as a source of many job opportunities.


----------



## ghazi52

-------------------

Inside, Site C3, View of GIS floor, the Last Runner coupled with Shaft, IPBs, cable Trenches






















_


----------



## Deidara

European countries heavily subsidized solar and now some countries there have more solar than they need cause it has to work in tandem with conventional power sources. PMLN couldve simply subsidized solar here and let the private sector work its magic but they couldnt cause they have to take commissions by finalizing deals through Islamabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The first unit of 1320 MW Sahiwal Coal Power Plant will generate 660 megawatt of electricity on May 20 . With the help of the second plant, 660 megawatt of electricity will be produced in June.


----------



## ghazi52

Construction of Koto hydro power project (40.8MW) was started on 2 February ,2015 and schedule to be completed in 48 months i.e on 31 January,2019.

Koto hydro power project is situated on panjkora river in District Dir lower ,KPK .project area is accessible from timergara Town through the main Dir Timergara road (N45) .the road to the project site remains operational round the year .































_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

KUALA LUMPUR: Tenaga Nasional Bhd (TNB) unit TNB Repair and Maintenance Sdn Bhd (TNB Remaco) has bagged a US$176mil (RM763mil) contract to operate and maintain the 1,223 MW Balloki combined-cycle power plant in Punjab, Pakistan.

The 12-year contract was awarded by the National Power Parks Management Company (Pvt) Ltd, a government-linked company of Pakistan, TNB said in a statement to Bursa Malaysia.

*The contract is TNB Remaco’s largest in Pakistan and is set to broaden its presence in the country.

The company's other operation and maintenance contracts in Pakistan are for the Liberty Power Plant, Narrowal Power Plant and New Bong Escape Hydro Power Plant*, it said.

*The Balloki Power Plant uses General Electric’s latest gas turbine technology to fulfill the electricity demand in Pakistan, which is forecast to reach 12,300 GWh by 2020.*

The contract is a new milestone for TNB Remaco as it is the largest operation and maintenance contract for a single power plant, locally and internationally, which represents a new benchmark for the unit in bidding for future contracts related to operation and maintenance, it said.

It is also in line towards achieving TNB’s aspiration to maximise revenue from non-regulated business, it added.

TNB Remaco won the contract through an international bidding exercise, and the operation and maintenance agreement was inked in Lahore, Pakistan last Friday. – Bernama

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1320 MW Sahiwal Coal Power will be connected to National Grid on 20th May 2017. Preparations Underway

PM Nawaz Sharif CM Punjab Shahbaz Sharif will inaugurate the Project Many Chinese Delegations will also attend the Ceremony

On Inauguration 660 MW will be added to National Grid which is going to be produced by the First Unit. 2nd Unit will also add another 660 MW in June 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Testing...


----------



## ghazi52

*Construction work on Mohmand Dam to start in November*






KARACHI: Construction work on the Mohmand Dam Hydropower Project, aimed to generate 800 megawatts of electricity, will begin in November 2017.

In this regard, the Water and Power Development Authority (WAPDA) has invited an Expression of Interest (EoI) from experienced consultants to undertake consultancy services for design review, construction supervision, and contract administration for the Mohmand Dam Hydropower Project. WAPDA has been entrusted with execution of the project for which the PC-I has been submitted to Ministry of Water & Power (MoW&P) for approval of ECNEC through the Planning Commission.

The Project is expected to commence from November 01, 2017 to be completed after 5 years and 8 months i.e. June 2023, along with a one year Defect Notification Period and six months for closing of the Project. Overall, completion time is 7 years and 2 months, reported WAPDA. Mohmand Dam Hydropower Project is a multipurpose facility with the objective of hydropower generation of 800 MW, flood control, irrigated agricultural development of 6,773 hectares and a drinking water supply of 13.30 cumecs to Peshawar. The dam site is located on Swat River basin, about 48 km from Peshawar in Mohmand Agency, FATA. The reservoir area of the dam extends upstream to Mohmand and Bajaur Agencies in FATA. The total length of the reservoir is about 56 km in the rocky gorge of Swat River.

The area is formed by barren and rugged hills and the command area is spread across administrative units; namely Mohmand Agency, Tehsils Shabqadar and Tangi of district Charsadda, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa. The total cost of the project including engineering and administrative cost, taxes, duties, interest during construction etc. is Rs 291.86 billion - Rs 224.24 billion is local funding and Rs 67.71 billion is foreign funding. The Project is proposed to be financed through 66 percent equity (WAPDA and PSDP) and 34 percent debt by Foreign Re-lent loans/ Supplier's Credit and CDL/ Local Commercial Loan.

The Dam, upon construction, will store approximately 1.3 million acre-feet of water and generate the most economical hydropower of 800 megawatts, thus helping to overcome the country's energy crisis. Additionally, the project will help irrigate nearly 17,000 acres of barren land, thus bringing a green revolution and prosperity in the area. The dam will be useful in controlling floods by averting flood damages downstream of the dam and also serve as a source of many job opportunities


----------



## ghazi52

*IFC pledges $238m for wind power in Sindh*

KARACHI: The International Finance Corporation (IFC), which is a member of the World Bank Group, will provide $66 million and mobilise further $172m to build the largest wind farm in Sindh, according to a handout issued by the IFC on Friday.

The IFC will provide these funds in a landmark transaction to help build Pakistan’s largest wind power farm.

The financing to Triconboston Consulting Corporation will help construct and operate three 50-megawatt wind farms. Triconboston is majority-owned by the Sapphire Group, a leading Pakistani industrial group, with significant interests in textile and power.

The project is part of the IFC’s broader efforts to foster private participation in Pakistan’s power sector to increase investments, help diversify energy sources, cut the cost of electricity and reduce the use of polluting and expensive fossil fuels.

Pakistan suffers from frequent power cuts that cost the country an estimated two per cent of gross domestic product (GDP) every year.

“The new wind farm will generate reliable, clean energy at lower prices and help reduce pressure on the country’s power grid while mitigating climate change,” said Triconboston CEO Nadeem Abdullah.

Sapphire already commissioned its first 52.8MW wind farm in 2015.

This is the first time in Pakistan that a portfolio of three separate plants will be internationally financed by a single consortium, bringing further innovation to Pakistan’s project finance market.

The plant is expected to be fully commissioned by the end of 2018 and will make its greatest contributions during the high-demand summer months, providing clean power to about 600,000 residential customers.

“The IFC has been at the forefront of investing and mobilising financing to support private sector participation in Pakistan’s power sector,” said Mouayed Makhlouf, IFC’s director for the Middle East and North Africa region. “This is our fifth investment in wind power in the last three years in Pakistan. The project will also support Sapphire in their diversification strategy in renewables.”

The development of wind power contributes to the diversification of Pakistan’s energy generation mix by increasing capacity with shorter lead times and also helping to reduce electricity prices.

The work is part of the World Bank Group’s Pakistan Transformational Energy Initiative and Joint Implementation Plan, which aims to mobilise $10 billion in new generation investments to address the country’s acute power shortage and improve sector sustainability.

Pakistan represents IFC’s second-largest engagement in the Middle East and North Africa region, with over $5.6bn in cumulative investments committed to date.


----------



## ghazi52

*Punjab to go for another gas-fired power plant*

LAHORE: Encouraged by the success of its earlier ventures in power generation, Punjab has decided to set up one more gas-fired power plant.

A meeting of the provincial cabinet approved setting up of the new 1,200MW plant in south Punjab here on Wednesday.

Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif said the project was envisaged keeping in view the current energy needs of the country as well as future challenges. A suitable piece of land would be identified in Rahim Yar Khan or Muzaffargarh district.

He said the project too would be completed speedily by working day and night on it.

The cabinet also approved establishment of safe city projects in six major towns – Multan, Bahawalpur, Faisalabad, Rawalpindi, Gujranwala and Sargodha. These projects would be implemented in phases and later on, safe city project would also be initiated in Sahiwal.

It also approved the agreement between the agriculture department and Akhuwat for providing interest-free loans to small and landless farmers. The government would set up a revolving fund with an amount of Rs2 billion for the purpose.

The meeting also approved amendments to different laws, including Punjab E-Stamp Rules 2016, Punjab Sales Tax on Services (Amended) Ordinance 2016, Fort Munro Development Act 2016 and PEEDA Act, 2016.

After amendment in the PEEDA Act, the inquiry would have to be finalised in 60 days, instead of 90 days. It will also grant retired employees right to appeal against a decision(s) taken under the law.

The meeting approved the establishment of Punjab Mental Health Authority under the Punjab Mental Health Ordinance, 2001.

It also approved minutes of proceedings of 22 to 27 meetings of Standing Committee for Finance and Development of the Cabinet.

The chief minister said the safe city project would be completed in 2018 to help eradicate terrorism and street crimes. He said no nation or society could move forward without first ensuring protection of life and property of the people.

He said launch of e-stamp papers had changed the 100-year old archaic and obsolete system and ended fraud, forgery and issuance of stamp papers in back dates.

The cabinet members greeted the CM upon getting arrears worth Rs80 billion of net hydel profit from the Centre. The province would regularly get Rs9 billion per annum under this head.


----------



## RangeMaster

Balloki Power Plant 2nd gas turbine arrived at port Qasim

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Payments released for adding 6,020MW*

ISLAMABAD: The government is making expedited full payments to the power projects to deliver about 6,020 megawatts of additional power generation capacity to the national grid by December to announce zero loadshedding before it goes to polls next year.

The prime minister himself was keeping track of progress on about 25 small-to-large power units that authorities concerned have presented to him with timelines for completion latest by December 2017, a senior official at the PM Office told Dawn.

Mainly because of this reason, the government has released almost full amounts allocated for the power sector in the current year budget and the prime minister had made it clear to all agencies and ministries concerned to deliver on the promise, the official added.

The government had allocated Rs60 billion for two LNG-based power projects for the current year and entire amount was disbursed to the execution agencies before mid-February. Out of Rs130.4bn allocated for this year, the Planning Commission has already released Rs129.5bn as of May 10, leaving behind only Rs924 million for disbursement before the financial year ends on June 30.

Of the total targeted addition of 6,020MW, the prime minister is pushing for completion of 11 units before the end of June involving 3,242MW generation capacity. These include 760MW from Bhikki LNG project, revival of 335MW of old Guddu Thermal, 800MW from Haveli Bahadur Shah LNG project, 315MW of Chashma Nuclear, and 660MW of Sahiwal Coal plant.

Smaller Patrind Hydropower projects of 147MW, two bagasse-based projects of 41 and 36MW from Layyah Sugar Mills and Al-Moiz Industries are also targeted for completion by end-June. Likewise, a 50MW plant of Sachal Wind Energy and 100MW of United Energy Limited would also come on stream in May and June.

Another 14 units are planned to start power generation in December. However, the 969MW Neelum-Jhelum Hydropower project is not among the list of projects expected to be completed this year, the official said.

The official said two units of 400MW each from Balloki LNG project would come into production in August and September, followed by a REDSIP small hydropower project of 16MW in November. This would be followed by completion of 660MW Sahiwal Coal plant, 400MW each unit of Bhikki, Balloki and Haveli Bahadur Shah and first 660MW unit of Port Qasim Coal project of Saifur Rehman fame in December.

Among hydropower projects expected for completion in December include a 470MW unit of Tarbela 4th Extension and Golen Gol of 35MW besides renewable projects of Shahtaj Sugar, Hamza Sugar, Harrappa Solar and AJ Solar Power of capacities below 30MW each.

The official said the prime minister had made it clear to the respective agencies and their top brass that he wanted to declare an end to loadshedding by December and would not tolerate any slippages.

The official agreed that some of the projects required extensive testing before declaring their commercial operation date (COD) in legal terms before committing completion of trial runs and also in the process test sustainability of the transmission and distribution system before coming up with a fresh deadline to avoid another embarrassment.

He said most of the transmission line projects were foreign funded and the lending agencies had also disbursed their committed funds.

In a recent meeting of the Cabinet Committee on Energy, the prime minister repeatedly told the participants that he was not ready to allow an extension in the deadline for completion of important generation and transmission projects beyond December.

An official, however, explained that loadshedding would continue in some rural areas and “security-wise challenging parts” of the country on ‘high-loss-low-recovery grounds’, even though the government would officially declare no loadshedding for areas were recoveries were in ‘acceptable region’.

Minister for Water and Power Khwaja Asif had recently told the prime minister that a programme for power system constraints resolution was currently in full swing and would be completed by December.


----------



## Fledgingwings

Har kam Karza lekar karte hain Kambakht!


----------



## ghazi52

*Sahiwal Coal Power Plant*

Unit 1 fully operational now producing over 660 MW





















Plant is operational 6 months ahead of schedule. 

Unit 2 will produce another 660 MW by June 2017.

Total capacity will be *1,320 MW*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Government plans to add 41,000MW through hydropower by 2030*






PHOTO: AFP

ISLAMABAD: The National Assembly was informed on Wednesday that the government has planned to initiate several hydropower projects along River Sindh that would have a capacity of producing 41,000 megawatts (MW) of electricity by 2030.

According to Parliamentary Secretary for Planning, Development and Reform Dr Ibadullah, the projects will be completed under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor’s (CPEC) long-term plan.

During a question-hour session, Ibadullah said that Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (K-P) has its due share in CPEC projects; however, if the province wanted any more projects included it could approach the federal government with a proper plan.

“At least one economic zone is being constructed in each province under CPEC and there is no discrimination being done against K-P,” he said.

Additionally, he informed three energy projects under CPEC had been shelved, including China Sunec (50MW), Salt Range Coal-based power project (300MW) and Zonergy Solar Project Bahawalpur (900MW).

He said that the road infrastructure projects were targeted to be completed by fiscal year 2018-19 and energy early harvest projects were expected to be completed by the next fiscal year, except for the hydel projects which would be completed by 2021.

He added that Gwadar and railways projects were expected to commence soon, along with industrial parks and Special Economic Zones which would be established by as per decision taken in sixth Joint Coordinating Committee on CPEC.


----------



## ghazi52

*Experts suggest green energy to overcome power crisis*

KARACHI - The experts have suggested the power regulators to go for cheaper options and green energy in order to overcome the power crisis.

Addressing the 13th International Conference for Oil, Gas and Energy Industry held on the sideline of Pakistan Oil, Gas and Energy Exhibition (POGEE) 2017 here at Karachi Expo Centre, Private Power and Infrastructure Board Managing Director Shahjahan Mirza said that Pakistan has a potential of producing over 100,000MW power through clean energy due to availability of air corridors and sunlight for over 300 days a year. He hoped that the country would overcome loadshedding in coming years. He said many power plants are in the pipelines and would be commencing their generation pretty soon.

Dr Iftikhar Ahmed of Sindh Department of Alternative Energy said that the provincial government is striving to become the energy hub of Pakistan and self-sufficient in power generation. He said that Sindh has a potential of generating 55,000MW from wind energy, 10,000MW through solar power, 130MW through hydel (run of river), 1,000MW from bagasse and 500MW from solid-waste.

Regarding coal power generation, Coal Power Director Projects Ali Nawaz said that Pakistan is facing about 7,000MW shortfall and it is increasing by 7 to 8 percent per annum and will reach to over 10,000MW by 2020. He said that power generation through coal has reached to over 40 percent while it is only 0.2 percent in Pakistan.

OGRA Deputy Executive Director Sajjad Hussain, Siemens managing director, Hashim Khalid and others also spoke on the occasion. Shen Hua of MHPS DongFang Ltd, China, said that he is dealing with the visitors in a real professional environment and received may trade inquiries. Morius Bica of Kalhour, Romania said that everything satisfactory here and he was busy in getting trade inquiries from local industrialists. He said that Pakistan can acquire many power solutions in order to overcome its power crisis in real short time. He said that his company is ready to provide various solutions in alternative energy that would be cheaper and need comparatively short time to start generation.

Wang Kai of Huanyu Electric said that there are many short term solutions available in the market and the government and private sector organisations can resolve their issues individually or collectively. He advised that Pakistan people should go for cheap and green energy like solar power or wind energy as its sources are available in abundance locally. Anil Berky of Durulsan, Turkey said that trade inquirers response is satisfactory and many industrialists and individuals who got fed up with power outages are keen to adopt easy and cheaper option.


----------



## ghazi52

*Haveli Establishes New Gas Turbine Installation Record*

NPPMCL achieved First Fire milestone of 2nd Gas Turbine at Haveli Bahadur Shah today at 12:06pm. 

It took exactly 73 days from Gas Turbine's arrival at site to First Fire, which is 21 days less than own record of fastest installation time ever achieved for a 9HA.01 (94 days First Fire of 1st Gas Turbine at Haveli) .

This new record is exactly half the time taken by GE itself (146 days) for this machine in co-development of EDF power plant in Bouchain, France.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*380 MW 2nd gas plant at Haveli starts test run*

LAHORE - The Second gas turbine at Haveli Bahadur Shah has started test operation to produce 380 MW.

The 1st gas turbine has already begun supplying 380 MW to the grid as per demand. After preliminary tests, the 2nd gas turbine will also start power generation commercially, adding another 380 MW to the system. National Power Parks Management Company Private Limited (NPPMCL) has achieved the first fire of 2nd gas turbine. It took 73 days from gas turbine's arrival at the site to first fire, which is 21 days less than own record of fastest installation time ever achieved for a 9HA.01 (94 days first fire of 1st gas turbine at Haveli).

This new record is exactly half the time taken by GE itself (146 days) for this machine in co-development of EDF power plant in Bouchain, France. First fire of 2nd gas turbine comes only 21 days after the first fire of 1st gas turbine which was achieved on April 28, 2017. NPPMCL officials said that it is committed to the cause of adding reliable electricity into the national grid as early as possible. Multiple teams of experts are working simultaneously round the clock on both power plants (Haveli &Balloki).


----------



## ghazi52

Sahiwal coal plant




















_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Tarbela Tunnel. 4 turbine

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Balloki Power Plant ..... 1223 MW*

















































9HA Gas Turbine being installed at the Balloki Power Plant near Pattoki, Punjab.



























_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Total Power Generation of Pakistan on 2nd June 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Cyberian

ghazi52 said:


> Total Power Generation of Pakistan on 2nd June 2017.


Where did you get this info from brother?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sohailbutt1987

ghazi52 said:


>


Brother, Can you tell me what is in those 2 tanks?! is it Diesel for backup if LNG runs low?


----------



## ghazi52

sohailbutt1987 said:


> Brother, Can you tell me what is in those 2 tanks?! is it Diesel for backup if LNG runs low?



Diesel tanks.

*The World’s Largest Gas Turbines Will Light Up Pakistan*

Each one weighs nearly 400 tons, as much as two really big blue whales. Each one will cover thousands of miles by sea and land from the place of their birth in Belfort, France, to the farming town of Bhikki in Pakistan’s Punjab province. They are still fairly unknown, but once they reach their destination, they will affect millions of lives.

The giants that will be making their way to Asia are a pair of GE’s air-cooled 9HA gas turbines, the largest and most efficient gas turbines on the planet today. They’re capable of delivering greater than 61 percent efficiency – once the power-generation equivalent of running a four-minute mile – when used in a combined cycle configuration with steam turbines. They will become the beating heart of the Bhikki Combined Cycle Power electricity generation plant that’s being built by China’s Harbin Electric International for Punjab government’s Quaid-e-Azam Thermal Power Ltd. utility.





Top: Workers are assembling the first 9HA turbine at the GE plant in Belfort, France. Above: The first 9HA gas turbine started powering through tests last year in Greenville, S.C. Images credit: GE Power & Water






The first 9HA turbine arrived in Greenville, S.C., for testing in 2014. Image credit: GE Power & Water







A 9HA.01 gas turbine with its rotor on “half-shell” in Belfort, France. 


It uses technology originally developed for supersonic jet engines. GE refers to this practice of sharing knowledge among different businesses the GE Store.

The turbine can reach full load in a mere 10 minutes – just a little longer than a plane getting ready to take off – and also *offers the flexibility to run on a range of gas and liquid fuels.* This is critical for fuel-importing countries such as Pakistan.

The two units at Bhikki will be operated on imported “re-gasified” liquefied natural gas (RLNG), but will be able to use substitute fuels if price or availability of RLNG starts to fluctuate.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bananarepublic

ghazi52 said:


> Diesel tanks.
> 
> *The World’s Largest Gas Turbines Will Light Up Pakistan*
> 
> Each one weighs nearly 400 tons, as much as two really big blue whales. Each one will cover thousands of miles by sea and land from the place of their birth in Belfort, France, to the farming town of Bhikki in Pakistan’s Punjab province. They are still fairly unknown, but once they reach their destination, they will affect millions of lives.
> 
> The giants that will be making their way to Asia are a pair of GE’s air-cooled 9HA gas turbines, the largest and most efficient gas turbines on the planet today. They’re capable of delivering greater than 61 percent efficiency – once the power-generation equivalent of running a four-minute mile – when used in a combined cycle configuration with steam turbines. They will become the beating heart of the Bhikki Combined Cycle Power electricity generation plant that’s being built by China’s Harbin Electric International for Punjab government’s Quaid-e-Azam Thermal Power Ltd. utility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top: Workers are assembling the first 9HA turbine at the GE plant in Belfort, France. Above: The first 9HA gas turbine started powering through tests last year in Greenville, S.C. Images credit: GE Power & Water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first 9HA turbine arrived in Greenville, S.C., for testing in 2014. Image credit: GE Power & Water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 9HA.01 gas turbine with its rotor on “half-shell” in Belfort, France.
> 
> 
> It uses technology originally developed for supersonic jet engines. GE refers to this practice of sharing knowledge among different businesses the GE Store.
> 
> The turbine can reach full load in a mere 10 minutes – just a little longer than a plane getting ready to take off – and also *offers the flexibility to run on a range of gas and liquid fuels.* This is critical for fuel-importing countries such as Pakistan.
> 
> The two units at Bhikki will be operated on imported “re-gasified” liquefied natural gas (RLNG), but will be able to use substitute fuels if price or availability of RLNG starts to fluctuate.



thank you ghazi for always updating theses threads ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hydrabadi_arab

Generation 19244MW but 0MW from solar and 0 from Bhikki. What about Bahawalpur solar park? Is government fooling Pakistani people? And what about Bhikki plant which was inaugurated last month?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sohailbutt1987

hydrabadi_arab said:


> Generation 19244MW but 0MW from solar and 0 from Bhikki. What about Bahawalpur solar park? Is government fooling Pakistani people? And what about Bhikki plant which was inaugurated last month?


Bhaiya, how can solar generate at night time? please have a look at the screen shot it say's "19:47".

Rest of your questions should be addressed by the person with the latest upto date news.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hydrabadi_arab

sohailbutt1987 said:


> Bhaiya, how can solar generate at night time? please have a look at the screen shot it say's "19:47".
> 
> Rest of your questions should be addressed by the person with the latest upto date news.



at 19:47 sun is out.


----------



## Major Sam

hydrabadi_arab said:


> at 19:47 sun is out.


its very marginal i think, bec 7:10 is sunset.


----------



## Syed1.

hydrabadi_arab said:


> at 19:47 sun is out.



Most solar panels are designed to be east facing, so they get direct sunlight from the time that the sun rises to the time it crosses overhead. In the evening when the sun is nearing the west side almost no direct sunlight would be hitting the panels and hence no power generation. There is one solution to this is that the panels have solar tracking capability and adjust their tilt and direction to constantly produce max power, however, those panels are very,very expensive.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hydrabadi_arab

New gas based plant Bhikki is having technical problems and will take time to fix it. Bhikki failed after working less then a month


----------



## Major Sam

hydrabadi_arab said:


> New gas based plant Bhikki is having technical problems and will take time to fix it. Bhikki failed after working less then a month


It was supposed to b on trial run but govt tried to show how much hard work they are doing. they added it in the system before the time.


----------



## ziaulislam

hydrabadi_arab said:


> New gas based plant Bhikki is having technical problems and will take time to fix it. Bhikki failed after working less then a month


nope idiot, its trial running so it will take time before it comes online

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*PM Chairs CCE Meeting to Discuss Power Supply Situation *

Islamabad (June 06, 2017): Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif on Tuesday charmed Cabinet Committee on Energy’s meeting to discuss power supply situation in the country and progress on different ongoing power projects being installed in the country.

The committee accorded approval in principal for establishment of a new LNG based 1,200 MW capacity power plant.

The committee was briefed by the Secretary Water and Power about the power supply situation and power demands by 2018.

The Prime Minister emphasized that pro-active planning should be exercised regarding power supply and demand. He said it was very unfortunate that planning by relevant authorities was undertaken without inculcating important contingency factors that could not be ruled out.

He directed the Ministry of Water and Power to undertake power supply and demand analysis till the year 2023 so as to undertake integrated long-term planning with regard to fulfilling energy requirements of the country over the foreseeable future.

Nawaz Sharif also directed to work out shifting of scheduled outages of power plants on account of repairs and maintenance from summer season to winter season so that maximum power is provided when most required during months of peak power demand. The progress of Port Qasim power plant was also discussed.

The CCE meeting unanimously approved that no power shutdowns be carried out on account of development works during Ramzan.

The meeting also decided that factors including increase in use of electric appliances due to economic prosperity and behavioral patterns of power consumers be included in the estimation of projected power demands.

Secretary Water and Power Division briefed the meeting on progress of decisions made in the previous meeting including working of the inter-ministerial committee of Finance, Water and Power and Petroleum and Natural Resources ministries, power supply and demand analysis till September 2018 and utilization of idle power plants.

Minister for Finance Muhammad Ishaq Dar, Minister for Water and Power Khawaja Muhammad Asif, Minister for Petroleum and Natural Resources Shahid Khaqan Abbasi, Minister for Planning Ahsan Iqbal, Chief Minister Punjab Shahbaz Sharif, Minister and other senior officials attended the meeting.


----------



## ghazi52

4320 MW Dasu Hydro Power Plant under construction
The Dasu Dam is a gravity dam currently being constructed on the Indus River near Dasu in Kohistan District, KP. The 242 m (794 ft) tall dam will support a 4,320 MW hydroelectric power station which will be built in two 2,160 MW stages.




















1410 MW Tarbela 4th Extension Hydro Power Project Under Construction


----------



## ghazi52

L




PHOTO: REUTERS

ISLAMABAD: The Private Power and Infrastructure Board (PPIB), while keeping in view coal supply from Sindh Engro Coal Mining Company, has approved time frames for the financial close and commercial operation of Thar coal-based power generation projects in a bid to ensure their smooth implementation.

The projects included 330-megawatt Thar Energy Limited, 330MW ThalNova Power Thar Limited, 660MW Lucky Electric Power Company Limited and 330MW Siddiqsons Energy Limited.

The board, in its 110th meeting held on Wednesday and presided over by Water and Power Minister Khawaja Muhammad Asif, also appreciated the initiative of China Power Hub Generation Company Limited for starting the construction of two 660MW units of its imported coal-based project at Hub from its own equity to meet the commercial operation date of August 2019.

Karot hydroelectric power project of 720MW has also achieved financial close and its construction has begun. The first unit of two 660MW units of Port Qasim power project will start generation in November this year while commercial operation will begin in May 2018.

The board also discussed the ongoing power projects in the context of overall electricity supply and demand situation in the country. Speaking in the meeting, the water and power minister said timely completion of upcoming power projects was very important for bringing an end to electricity outages in the country.

To achieve this, he said the government desired the PPIB to provide maximum facilitation in removing bottlenecks to avoid any hurdles or delays during the implementation of the projects.

The minister emphasised that the government was seriously working to bridge the gap between demand and supply of electricity to accelerate socio-economic growth and bring relief to the people.

PPIB Managing Director Shah Jahan Mirza briefed the board on various power generation projects being handled by the board.


----------



## ghazi52

1320 MW Hub Coal Power Plant under construction in Hub district,
The power plant, being constructed under CPEC with an estimated cost of $2 billion, will contribute 9 billion kWh of cheaper electricity annually into the national grid.


----------



## ghazi52

*Coal based: 13 power plants near completion*

ISLAMABAD: Six power generation projects based on indigenous coal with cumulative capacity of 4,290 megawatts and seven projects based on imported coal with cumulative capacity of 5,201 megawatts are presently at various stages and will be completed in the near future.

The federal and provincial governments are working together to provide enabling environment and robust infrastructure that is required for Thar Coal Development, roads, water supply, waste water drainage channel and airport and transmission line.

The Sindh government has established a one-stop organisation and dedicated decision-making body namely Thar Coal and Energy Board under the chief executive of the province with representation from federal and provincial governments to facilitate fast track development of Thar Coal.

http://dailytimes.com.pk/pakistan/08...ear-completion


----------



## Rocky rock

ghazi52 said:


> *Coal based: 13 power plants near completion*
> 
> ISLAMABAD: Six power generation projects based on indigenous coal with cumulative capacity of 4,290 megawatts and seven projects based on imported coal with cumulative capacity of 5,201 megawatts are presently at various stages and will be completed in the near future.
> 
> The federal and provincial governments are working together to provide enabling environment and robust infrastructure that is required for Thar Coal Development, roads, water supply, waste water drainage channel and airport and transmission line.
> 
> The Sindh government has established a one-stop organisation and dedicated decision-making body namely Thar Coal and Energy Board under the chief executive of the province with representation from federal and provincial governments to facilitate fast track development of Thar Coal.
> 
> http://dailytimes.com.pk/pakistan/08...ear-completion



For God Sake bring clean energy we're already facing climate change/Global warming,dirty pollution everywhere and now they wanna suffocate us? 

We must force for Hydro Electricity,Wind,Solar,Nuclear electricity. whole world is getting rid of these "Coal power plants" and Pakistan is adopting them now.


----------



## ghazi52

*545 MW Hydro-power Project approved by KP government*

PESHAWAR: A South Korean company will build a 545 megawatt hydropower project at an estimated cost of $1.42 billion at Kandia valley in Kohistan to provide inexpensive electricity to consumers.

The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP) government has engaged South Korean Engineering and Construction Company (SK-E&C) to complete the project. The decision was taken during a high-level meeting presided over by KP Chief Minister Pervez Khattak.

Hydropower project Unit 1 to be commissioned by October 2017

“SK-E&C General Manager Eddy Nam, Manager Choris Hwans, National Engineering Cooperation Director Babar Mehmood, KP Education Minister Muhammad Atif Khan, MNA Sajida Zulfiqar Khan and other officials were present in the meeting,” said a spokesman for KP the government.

Nam and Hwans briefed the participants about the company, its quality of work, its experience in the field and the provincial government engagement with the company reflected its terms of reference and terms of engagement with the company.

The CM directed government officials to extend all possible help to Kaiga Hydro project in the entire process from execution to completion.

He assured that the provincial government would extend all possible help to facilitate foreign investors in the province.

CM Khattak assured that the government would resolve the land acquisition issue and would also provide security to the investors and their investment. The project was being executed through Public Private Partnership (PPP) and its feasibility had been completed.

The project is different in terms of its execution as it would be carried out under PPP and it is also part of the provincial government mission to tap all the sites for maximum electricity production. The design of the project would be completed in July while the execution would start right from beginning of New Year.


----------



## ghazi52

*Neelum–Jhelum Hydropower Plant - 969 MW*


----------



## ghazi52

*NTDC connects Balloki plant to national grid*

http://nation.com.pk/business/20-Jun...-national-grid

LAHORE - National Transmission and Despatch Company Ltd (NTDC) connected 1200MW RLNG Balloki Power Plant with national grid on Monday.

The power plant has been connected through 500kV transmission line Balloki–Shaikhupura and 500kV transmission line Coal Fired Power Plant Sahiwal–Balloki, as an interim arrangement for back feed of Balloki power house and is energised today.

Meanwhile, the NTDC spokesman said that 9 towers of 500 kV Guddu-DG Khan transmission line have been collapsed due to high intensity wind storm and torrential rains in various parts of Rajanpur. However, power supply was restored to affected areas through alternate sources.

The spokesman said that, some 20 km away from Guddu, in the plains of Indus Pump, continuous flow of rainy water from the mountains of Balochistan led to the collapse of towers. Teams of NTDC engineers and contractors were mobilised immediately and restoration work has been started under the supervision of GM (Asset Management) and Chief Engineer (Asset Management) Multan. The teams are facing difficulties in transportation of men and material at sites of demolished towers due to water logging and slush in the area. NTDC Managing Director Dr Fiaz Ahmad Chaudhry is monitoring the rehabilitation activities and instructed the teams to complete the restoration work in shortest possible time.


----------



## ghazi52

1320 MW Port Qasim Coal Power Plant Under Construction at Bin Qasim Karachi 1st 660 MW will be operational in October and the 2nd 660 MW will be operational in January 2018.


----------



## ghazi52

*Eni to start supplying LNG to Pakistan in December

*






ISLAMABAD: Italian energy giant Eni will start supplying liquefied natural gas (LNG) to Pakistan in December this year, which will be provided to LNG-based power plants being set up in Punjab to tackle prolonged power outages.

According to an official, the LNG power plants have been delayed, providing some flexibility to the government in striking a gas supply contract with Eni.
He said the Italian company had won a long-term contract after offering some discount in the gas price. Eni came up with the offer in response to two tenders floated by Pakistan LNG Company for gas delivery.

One tender was for the short term of five years and the other was for long-term supplies over a period of 15 years. Around 15 companies participated in the short-term tender whereas five companies submitted bids for long-term supplies.

Two companies Gunvor and Eni were declared successful for quoting the lowest prices.

Gunvor quoted 11.62% of crude oil price for short-term LNG deliveries whereas Eni quoted 12.29% of crude oil price for long-term supplies.

This was the second LNG contract won by Gunvor. Earlier, it clinched a deal in response to Pakistan State Oil’s (PSO) tender of May 13, 2015 for import of 100 million cubic feet of LNG per day (mmcfd).

According to the official, Eni offered some concession and agreed to lower the price to 11.99% of crude oil rate compared to 12.29% quoted in the tender.

Following the discount offer, Pakistan LNG Company awarded the long-term LNG supply contract to Eni. Apart from the fresh tender, PSO has struck a long-term LNG supply agreement with Qatar at 13.37% of crude oil price for cargo deliveries over a period of 15 years.

Under this arrangement, PSO is regularly importing LNG from Qatar. Under short and long-term contracts, Pakistan will import one cargo every month.

Earlier, Pakistan LNG Company, set up by the government for gas imports, had hired services of an international consultant to evaluate the LNG prices quoted by Gunvor and Eni in response to the tenders.

The consultant suggested that Gunvor had quoted the price in line with the market trend, but Eni’s bid was higher for the long-term contract. After that, Pakistan LNG Company awarded the short-term contract to Gunvor, but stopped short of approving Eni’s bid.

Following this, Eni offered a discount and succeeded in winning the multibillion-dollar contract.Eni has now quoted the lowest price compared with the prices at which earlier LNG supply contracts were signed by PSO with Gunvor and Qatar.

Elaborating, a senior government official said Pakistan received attractive bids because of a very small number of tenders invited around the world.

Only Egypt floated three tenders, but awarded only one whereas two were scrapped. However, he said, “it is unlikely Pakistan could get a similar price offer in the future.”

“Pakistan is expected to save $500 million every year under the short-term LNG deal with Gunvor because of the low price,” an official said, adding Eni’s price was also lower compared to the price agreed with Qatar in the long-term deal.


----------



## ghazi52

*National grid to have additional 556.52MW solar energy by 2018*


ISLAMABAD - Alternative Energy Development Board (AEDB) has issued seven Letters of Support (LoSs) and 17 Letters of Intent (LoIs) for various solar projects which will generate a total of 556.52 MW electricity.

Official sources told APP here on Friday that seven project were in process of achieving financial closing and would supply 72.52 MW electricity to the system by December 2017 and March 2018.

Similarly, they said, 17 solar power projects of 484 MW were at different stages of development and would be completed by 2018-19. As many as four solar projects of 400 MW capacity had already been operationalized.

It is also pertinent to mention here that in a landmark decision, the National Electric Power Regulatory Authority (NEPRA) had already approved the upfront tariff and adjustments/indexations for solar power generation for delivery of electricity to the power purchaser based on solar PV power plants.

The solar energy is clean, environment friendly and renewable and also provides benefit of carbon credits. The overall cost of project and generation cost is very much competitive. The sources said although the per MW cost of solar power is higher in the beginning but subsequent decline in cost made it financially viable solution in the medium term.

Its installation was also easy and quick and could play an important role for overcoming energy crisis, they said. They said low operation and maintenance cost of solar power project was an added advantage. It would help reduce reliance on external imports of fossil fuel, they said.

The sources said, in Pakistan, connecting far off villages to the national grid would be very costly, thus giving each house a solar panel would be cost efficient and would save investment in transmission lines and transmission losses.

They said solar power would facilitate the economy and industry of Pakistan due to its unique benefits and competitiveness.

Many countries USA, Germany, Australia, Brazil, UK, Japan, India, China and Thailand were now generating electricity in bulk through solar system, they said.

It is also worth mentioning here that Pakistan receives one of the best solar irradiation in the world and has a potential to generate over 2.324 million megawatts electricity per annum through solar thermal and photovoltaic systems but this potential is yet to be tapped. Solar irradiation in Pakistan and India stand at 1,900 (kWh/m2), against China's 1,500 and Germany's 1,200.

http://nation.com.pk/business/24-Jun...energy-by-2018


----------



## ghazi52

*Public-private sector power projects to add 2,000-MW electricity to system in KP: CM*


SWAT: The Chief Minister of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Pervez Khattak, said his government had revamped the public sector institutions, sensitized them to public service and ensured justice and transparency in the province.

He was addressing the inaugural ceremony of the 84-megawatt Gorkeen Mataltaan Hydro Power Project at Mataltaan here on Friday. The Chairman of PTI, Imran Khan, Provincial Minister for Energy, Muhammad Atif, members of the National and provincial assemblies, dignitaries and people of the area were present on the occasion.

Referring to his government’s efforts towards hydropower generation, Pervez Khattak said that 150 small hydel projects out of 356 had been completed while the rest would be completed by June next year.

He said that after completion of these projects one million people of the province would be extended uninterrupted power supply. He said that the public sector had executed schemes to produce 600 megawatts of electricity while the private sector schemes would produce 1,400 megawatts, and the system would have 2,000 megawatts of electricity through these projects.

The chief minister said he brought the infrastructure in the province in different sectors which had been lying unutilized to the level of full utilization and that was now visible.

He said his government had a developmental strategy of public welfare. The chief minister said the past rulers indulged in corruption and irregularities that rendered the public-sector institutions in total disarray.

These institutions had lost all the capacity to deliver and resultantly the poor was at the receiving end, he added. Pervez Khattak said he fine tuned the system having no room for the corrupt elements now.

The chief minister said that his government’s performance was so transparent that even the opposition could not raise an accusing finger at the KP government. Pervez Khattak said that in the past Khyber Pakhtunkhwa had an anti-investment environment because of corruption but the present government made a pro-investment environment and therefore the investors were flooding the KP in different sectors. The Chairman of PTI, Imran Khan, and Provincial Minister for Energy, Muhammad Atif Khan, also addressed the ceremony.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Fourth nuclear power Unit-4 (C-4) with 340 Megawatt (MW) power generation capacity has been successfully connected to the national grid
Unit 4 at the Chashma nuclear power plant was connected to the grid on 29 June. The Chinese-supplied pressurised water reactor (PWR) - the country's fifth power reactor - is expected to start up by the end of August.
A ceremony was held on 1 July to mark the unit's grid connection, China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC) announced today. The ceremony was attended by representatives from the Pakistan Atomic Energy Commission and CNNC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan to produce 2,050MW wind power*

KARACHI: Wind power generation capacity in Pakistan increasing rapidly as 13 projects with a cumulative installed capacity of around 650 MW have been installed and commissioned whereas 25 projects with cumulative capacity of around 1400 MW are in various stages of implementation.

Pakistan is developing wind power plants in Jhimpir, Gharo, Keti Bandar and Bin Qasim in Sindh as the cheap and environmental-friendly wind energy is gaining popularity. Alternative Energy Development Board of Pakistan has identified two wind corridors (of Jhimpir and Gharo) in the province of Sindh while the estimated potential for these two corridors is more than 50,000 MW.

On Monday, the National Electric Power Regulatory Authority (Nepra) has granted another generation license to wind power plant.

The Nepra granted generation license to the Iran-Pak Wind Power (pvt.) Limited (IPWPPL) for its wind farm with installed capacity of 49.50 MW located at Tapo Junqshahi, District Thatta, Sindh.

Main sponsor of the project include SUNIR (Iran Power & Water Equipment and Services Export Company) of the Islamic Republic of Iran whereas the minor sponsors include the Planet Group and the Tufail group of Pakistan.

SUNIR is an Iranian group company, constituted of 24 independent companies involved in manufacturing of a wide range of different equipment & a rich experience of engineering services & consultancy in water & electricity industries. Since its establishment in 1994, SUNIR has successfully performed a wide range of activities in more than 18 countries.

Energy Department of Government of Sindh issued Letter of Intent (Lol) for development of the project and also allocated to the sponsors 1250 acres of land in the Jhimpir wind corridor at Deh Kohistan 7/3 Tapo Jungshahi, Taluka & District Thatta, in the province of Sindh for setting up an approximately 50.00 MW generation facility/Wind Power Plant/Wind Farm.

For the implementation of the project, the sponsors have incorporated a special-purpose vehicle (SPV) in the name of IPWPPL.

The proposed project is based on Renewable Energy (RE) source and does not cause pollution as in the case of conventional power plants. However, the Nepra considers that the construction and operation of the generation facility/Wind Power Plant/VVind Farm may cause soil pollution and noise pollution. In this regard, the IPWPPL also carried out the Initial Environment Examination and submitted the same for the consideration and approval of Sindh Environmental Protection Agency (EPA), Government of Sindh while EPA has issued a No Objection Certificate (NOC) for the construction of the project.

The IPWPLL's wind power plant will achieve Commercial Operation Date by June 30,

2019 and will have a useful life of more than twenty (20) years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

KPK: *4,320 MW Dasu Project work to start in a week*

Stage-I to cost $4.2 billion; World Bank to provide $ 824 million credit while remaining amount to be arranged by Wapda, says its chairman.
4,320 MW-Dasu Hydropower Project is being constructed by Wapda on River Indus upstream of Dasu Town in Kohistan District of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.
The project will be completed in two stages – each stage having a generation capacity of 2,160 MW. Stage-I of Dasu Hydropower Project will be completed in almost five years and contribute more than 12 billion units per annul to the national grid.


----------



## ghazi52

There are 2 separate projects being undertaken by Engro in Thar. One is coal mining being done by Sindh Engro Coal Mining Company (SECMC) which needs to dig up to 150M and down to bring out coal and the other one is 660 MW Power Plant being done by Engro Powergen Thar Limited (EPTL) which will use this coal to generate electricity.

The reason why Power Project is taking so much time is because Engro has very strict HSE policies. I have met the chinese working on this project and according to them if Engro relaxes their HSE policy, chinese can easily complete this project way ahead of time. Both minning and power projects were designed in such a way that they both complete at the same time otherwise there will be wastage. 

SECMC owns block 2 of Thar Coal Fields and apart from EPTL, one other company HUBCO is also setting up 330MW Power Project where as THAL Nova's 330MW Power Plant also has been approved and will start in few weeks. All the Power Plants being set up in Block 2 will use SECMC's coal and all are mine mouth Power Plants.


----------



## Introvert

*Pakistan committed to early implementation of CASA-1000*

DUSHANBE: Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif has reiterated commitment of Pakistan for early implementation of CASA-1000 project.

He was addressing the Quadrilateral Session of CASA-1000 conference in Dushanbe on Thursday, which was also attended by President of the host country, President of Afghanistan, and Prime Minister of Kyrgyzstan.

The Prime Minister said Pakistan needs energy for its socio-economic development and run its industrial sector to its full potential. He said the project would help generate employment opportunities and uplift standards of living of people of Pakistan.

He expressed satisfaction that some of the world's leading manufacturers have expressed their keen interest to provide Converter Stations for CASA-1000.

He pointed out that tenders for transmission lines from Kyrgyzstan to Tajikistan and from Tajikistan to Afghanistan have been floated and are currently being evaluated.

The Prime Minister hoped that worked on the project would begin very soon.

Mian Nawaz Sharif described CASA-1000 as flagship project in the region connecting Tajikistan and Kyrgyzstan in Central Asia to Afghanistan and Pakistan in South Asia through an electricity grid.

He said on its completion, Pakistan will get 1,000 MW and Afghanistan 300 MW electricity in summer time, from Tajikistan and Kyrgyzstan.

This project will help bring a number of economic, social and environmental benefits to member countries.

It will reduce the energy deficit, create jobs, improve trade and reduce carbon dioxide emissions thanks to the supply of clean energy. It will also contribute to regional integration.

The Prime Minister said the project is an important step toward realization of the planned Central Asia South Asia Regional Electricity Market.

It will be a good example of promoting cooperation between energy-deficient South Asia and energy-rich Central Asia.

He said CASA-1000 Power Project will not only bring revenues to Tajikistan and Kyrgyzstan but will also mitigate electricity shortages in Pakistan and Afghanistan and increase the prospects for growth.

It will also be a source of revenue for Afghanistan opening up greater business and investment opportunities.

Earlier, Prime Minister Muhammad Nawaz Sharif and Afghan President Ashraf Ghani held an informal meeting in Dushanbe on Thursday.

Both leaders will hold one on one meeting later on Thursday.

A trilateral meeting of Pakistan, Afghanistan and Tajikistan will also be held to discuss regional security and other issues of mutual understanding.

https://www.samaa.tv/pakistan/2017/07/pakistan-committed-to-early-implementation-of-casa-1000-pm/

@Horus @WebMaster Please change my name to Introvert

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*NTDC connects 147 MW Patrind Hydro Power plant to national grid.*

LAHORE: The Patrind hydro-power plant has been connected toMuzaffarabad-II grid station through a 132 kV double circuit transmission line in AJK, said a spokesman for the National Transmission and Dispatch Company Limited (NTDC).

One unit of the plant started power generation on Tuesday and has been connected with the national grid. However, after completion of the testing process power generation will be increased to its optimal level.

The spokesman said that the 147 MW Patrind hydropower plant will benefit the areas of Hazara and AJK. A separate transmission line will also be connected with 220 kV Mansehra Grid Station, which will improve the voltage level and help reduce load-shedding in AJK and Hazara Division.

He said that the government was committed to eradicating load-shedding from the country and in this regard the NTDC has already provided transmission interconnection facilities to many power generation projects with their total installed capacity of 6,164 MW.

These projects include Bhikki 1,200 MW, Haveli Bahadur Shah 1,200 MW, Balloki 1,200MW, Sahiwal 1,320 MW, Chashma C3 and C4 680 MW, QuaideAzam, 400 MW (for the remaining 600 MW, a 220 kV transmission line and associated substation is already complete) and Renolia 17 MW.

During the current financial year, several 500 kV and 220 kV transmission line projects are at their advanced stages of construction. For instance, out of the total 1,123 km of 500 kV transmission lines of various projects, construction progress varies between from 60-90%.

These lines include Neelum-Jhelum to Domeli, 3rd Circuit Jamshoro-Moro-Dadu-Rahim Yar Khan, Balloki to New Lahore, Haveli Bahadur Shah of 2nd interconnection and Port Qasim to the connection point at NKI to Jamshoro line.

Transmission line to interconnect Neelum-Jhelum hydro-power project is 90% complete. Similarly, out of the total 614 km of 220 kV transmission lines of multiple projects construction progress ranges from 62- 98%.

The replacement of existing 220 kV transmission line to evacuate Tarbela Ext-4 (1410MW) power is currently under progress and shall be completed well before completion of the power plant extension project.

The spokesman further said that NTDC has substantially reinforced its network with 2000 MVA transformation capacity. This has been done by adding power transformers in newly constructed 220 kV Chishtian and 220 kV Gujrat substations along with augmenting of three 250 MVA transformers each at 500 kV Shiekh Muhammadi, 220 kV Burhan and 220 kV Ludewala substations.

All these additions and expansions have greatly contributed to alleviate the existing transmission system constraints and provide adequate room for serving additional demand on the system.


----------



## ghazi52

* Neelum–Jhelum Hydropower Plant | 969 MW*













*Transportation of Tunnel Boring Machine (TBM-S696) Main beam from Tunnel to outside*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UltimateDefender

so load shedding will be past in couple of years


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi Electric (KE) has announced $1 billion investment in power generation and upgradation of transmission infrastructure.

KE will build a 900 MW power plant and upgrade associated transmission infrastructure. It will be the largest private sector investments of its kind in the country’s power sector.


----------



## ghazi52

* Neelum–Jhelum Hydropower Plant | 969 MW*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

ISLAMABAD: The Public Accounts Committee (PAC) was informed on Wednesday that the 969MW Neelum-Jhelum Hydropower Project would become operational by March 31 next year.

Wapda chairman retired Lt Gen Muzammil Hussain briefed the committee that filling of the dam would start in October and the dry test of the turbine would be conducted in January next year, while the first unit would start power generation in February.

He said that excavation of 68-km-long tunnels had already been completed one month ahead of schedule.

He said major restructuring had been carried out in the detailed design of the project in the aftermath of the 2005 earthquake.

Mr Hussain said that the average annual water inflow in the country’s rivers was 145 million cusecs, but only 14m cusecs could be stored as the country had only two major reservoirs, adding that no reservoir had been built over the past 40 years.

He said that new dams would have to be constructed to store water and such dams could be built at Diamer, Akori, Mohmond and Dasu.

The PAC was informed that Wapda had been allowed to issue bonds in 1987 for the first time and 10 bonds had been issued between 1987 and 2004.

The committee was informed that Wapda issued Sukuk bonds worth Rs8 billion for Mangla Dam Raising Project in 2005 and bonds worth Rs144bn were issued in May 2017 for the Dasu dam.

Referring to the Kachhi Canal, the Wapda chairman said that Rs57bn had been spent on the project and another Rs45bn was required for completion of its first phase.

He assured the committee that the canal would start irrigating 72,000 acres in Dera Bugti district by December.

Responding to a question, Mr Hussain said that Wapda was paying annually Rs30-35bn in interest on various loans obtained for different projects while Rs35-40bn was being paid for retiring the actual loans.

The PAC directed Wapda to complete the Noulang and Dadu dams and canal project on a priority basis.

Water and Power Secretary Yousaf Naseem Khokhar informed the PAC that power sector recovery had jumped to 93 per cent.


----------



## ghazi52

European Union is Funding 165 Micro Hydro-power Projects Worth €40 Million Euros in Malakand, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Province, Pakistan.






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

Balloki Establishes New Gas Turbine (9HA.01) Installation Record
GT1 of 1223 MW CCPP Balloki has synchronized today,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Port Qasim Coal Power Plant | 1320 MW*

First unit to be operational in October, 2nd in January 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Turkish firm to develop two solar power plants in Pakistan*

ANKARA (NNI): Turkey’s Zorlu Energy Electricity Generation Company announced on Tuesday that they have received approval for building two solar power plants in Pakistan, the Turkish media reported. The development came after the necessary pre-licenses were provided to the company. The power plants will each have a 100 megawatts capacity and will be developed through the subsidiaries of Zorlu Energy, Zorlu Sun Power Limited and Zorlu Renewable Pakistan Limited. The agreement was signed between Punjab government and Zorlu Energy in February this year however; the completion date is still to be announced. In January, Zorlu and Pakistan agreed to a 100-megawatt solar project, Quaid-e-Azam. The company previously announced plans to finish its first 100-megawatt Quaid-e-Azam solar project within the year. The latest 200MW project will mount up the solar capacity in Pakistan to 300 megawatts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

* Sahiwal Coal Power Plant | 1320 MW*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Agreement and Award of 150 MW Sharmai Hydro Power Project between PEDO and a consortium of Sino-Hydro and Sapper.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*NTDC connects 147MW Patrind plant with national grid*

http://nation.com.pk/business/14-Jun...-national-grid

LAHORE - The National Transmission and Despatch Company Ltd (NTDC) has connected the Patrind hydropower plant to Muzaffarabad-II grid station through 132 kV double circuit transmission line, in Azad Jamu Kashmir.

One unit of the plant has started power generation on Tuesday and was connected with national grid, whereas with the completion of testing process, power generation will be increased to its optimal level. The 147MW Patrind hydropower plant will benefit the areas of Hazara and AJK. A separate transmission line will also be connected with 220 kV Mansehra grid station, which will improve the voltage level and help in reducing the loadshedding in AJK and Hazara Division.

The NTDC spokesman said that the government is committed to eradicate loadshedding from the country and the NTDC has already provided transmission interconnection facilities to many power generation projects with their total installed capacity of 6,164MW. These projects include Bhikki 1200MW, Haveli Bahadur Shah 1200MW, Balloki 1200MW, Sahiwal 1320MW, Chashma C3 and C4 680MW, Quaid-e-Azam 400MW (For the remaining 600 MW, a 220 kV transmission line and associated substation is already complete) and Renolia 17MW.

During the current financial year, several 500 kV and 220 kV transmission line projects are at their advanced stages of construction. For instance, out of the total 1123 km of 500 kV transmission lines of various projects, construction progress varies between from 60-90 percent. These lines include Neelum–Jhelum to Domeli, 3rd Circuit Jamshoro-Moro-Dadu-Rahim Yar Khan, Balloki to New Lahore, Haveli Bahadur Shah of 2nd interconnection and Port Qasim to the connection point at NKI to Jamshoro line. Transmission line to interconnect Neelum Jhelum Hydro power project is 90 percent complete and it will be energised well before the CoD of the power house.

Similarly, out of the total 614km of 220 kV transmission lines of multiple projects, construction progress ranges from 62-98 percent. These projects include Lal Suhanra, Jhimpir-TM Khan, Uch-Sibbi and Gharo-Jhimpir. The replacement of existing 220 kV transmission line to evacuate Tarbela Ext-4 (1410MW) power is currently under progress and shall be completed well before completion of the power plant extension project.

The NTDC has substantially reinforced its network with 2000 MVA transformation capacity through additions of power transformers in newly constructed 220 kV Chishtian and 220 kV Gujrat substations along with augmentation of three 250 MVA transformers each at 500 kV Shiekh Muhammadi, 220 kV Burhan and 220 kV Ludewala substations. All these additions and expansions have greatly contributed to alleviate the existing transmission system constraints and provided adequate room for serving additional demand on the system.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Suki Kinnari Hydropower project in KP *






In Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, work on the construction of Suki Kinari hydropower project has been started.

According to official sources, the project is being constructed under China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) at a cost of over one point and eight billion dollars. It will be completed by 2022.

On completion, the power station will generate eight hundred and seventy Megawatts electricity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Thar coal projects to begin operations by June 2019*

The first phase of Thar coal-fired power projects is likely to begin commercial operations by June 2019, about four months ahead of its deadline.

This was stated in a briefing to the media visiting the site to witness progress.

Speaking at the briefing, Sindh Engro Coal Mining Company (SECMC) Media and Communications Manager Mohsin Babar, and Planning and Contracts Manager Muhammad Idrees said that the commercial production of the project would begin by June 2019 instead of October 2019.

While spelling out the detail of the progress that has so far been achieved, Idrees said the financial close of the project was achieved on April 4, 2016 and since then 14.2% of the total work had been completed. He said that work on the power plant and coal mining was going on simultaneously.

Idrees said that this is the first coal-fired power project in Thar, and it is one of the leading energy projects of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

He informed that under the second phase, two more power plants (330MW each) would be completed by December2019, as the SECMC has committed to off-take coal for phase II (7.6million ton per acre) to Thal Limited and Hubco for setting up plants at block II.

The SECMC also planned to add additional capacity of 11.4 million tonne per acre coal beyond phase II by December 2021. “Five more coal-fired power plants would be set up in block II of Thar by December 2021, expanding the total production capacity of Thar coal-based electricity to around 3,000MW.”

The cost of coal mining project was $845 million, which would be on the basis of 75:25 debt to equity ratio and would consist of 31.5% foreign, and 68.5% local debt, Idrees added.
Following completion of power plants, the consumers would be able to have access to cheap electricity as Engro’s generation would be linked to the national grid at the rate of Rs6 to Rs7 per unit.


----------



## ghazi52

*660MW project to be completed ahead of time: SECMC*

HYDERABAD - The Sindh Engro Coal Mining Company (SECMC) has expressed hope that its 660 Megawatts coal power project in Tharparkar will be completed ahead of the scheduled time.


----------



## ghazi52

*Neelum-Jhelum project: First unit to start power production by Feb 2018*







The Neelum-Jhelum hydroelectric power project comprises four generating units with a cumulative capacity of 969 megawatts. 

LAHORE: The strategically important Neelum-Jhelum hydroelectric power project is fast heading towards completion and is scheduled to start electricity generation with the commissioning of the first production unit by February 2018.

The project’s board of management briefed Water and Power Development Authority (Wapda) Chairman Lieutenant General (Retired) Muzammil Hussain about the progress during a meeting. Board Chairman Peter Mason and its members attended the meeting, says a statement issued on Friday.

Speaking on the occasion, the Wapda chairman expressed satisfaction over the progress on the hydroelectric power project, adding despite the delay of years and cost overrun, the project would finally see the light of the day because of extraordinary commitment and professional excellence on the part of Wapda and project team members.

He directed the project management that the pace of work should continue with the same zeal in order to complete the project in accordance with the timeline.

Earlier, the meeting was briefed that the filling of water in the project reservoir would start in October, the waterway system under which tunnels would divert water from the dam to the power house would be completed by the end of December, pressurising of the waterway system would start in January 2018 while wet testing and commissioning of power generating units would commence in February 2018.

The Neelum-Jhelum hydroelectric power project comprises four generating units with a cumulative capacity of 969 megawatts.

The first unit will start electricity generation by February 2018, the second unit in mid-March 2018 whereas the third and fourth units will be completed in April 2018.

On its completion, the project will contribute about five billion units of electricity to the national grid every year. Annual revenue from the project is estimated at Rs45 billion.


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan’s largest refinery to resume production this week*

KARACHI: Pakistan’s largest oil refinery, which had caught fire two years ago shortly after inauguration and had been staying closed since then, is set to resume production later this week.

Byco Petroleum Limited, in a notification to the Pakistan Stock Exchange (PSX), said on Monday “the company will resume production at its 120,000-barrel-per-day refinery.” The refinery would start and supply products to the market by August 5, it said.
Byco is a listed company at the PSX. The announcement during an intra-day bull-run helped its share price rise around 3% to Rs20.73 with trading in 8.26 million shares.

The refinery, located at Hub, Balochistan, had caught fire just three months after its inauguration in 2015. Crude oil heater was said to be the cause of the fire.

Byco Secretary Majid Muqtadir said in the notification “new crude charge heater/ furnace…is much better in efficiency and equipped with modern safety and security controls.”

“Pre-commissioning and commissioning activities of the plant are in progress and utilities and offsite facilities have already been commissioned,” he said.

The refinery has been reconstructed at an estimated cost of around Rs2 billion, it was learnt. It will produce diesel, furnace oil, motor gasoline, jet fuel JP-1, kerosene oil and light diesel oil.

The addition would take oil production by the company to 155,000 barrels per day.

“The new refinery is an expansion of the existing facility of 35,000 barrels per day,” Byco Petroleum Vice President Commercial Asad Azhar Siddiqui told The Express Tribune.

“Byco would be meeting 40% of the total petroleum product demand that stands at 26 million tons per annum in Pakistan,” he said.

Siddiqui said his company had been supplying petroleum products to almost all the oil marketing companies, including state-owed Pakistan State Oil and private-run Shell Pakistan and Hascol.

The integrated company also operates an oil marketing company (OMC) with over 260 retail outlets across the country. At present, the OMC stands at the sixth or seventh position in the country.

“With the help of the largest refinery’s production, we may also become the fifth largest oil marketing company in the next 5-6 months,” he said.

The firm imports crude oil through the Single Point Mooring (SPM) facility, a floating jetty connected with storage tanks with a 15km-long pipeline, which allows ships to take and offload oil without coming to the shore.

The facility may help the company to win the market smoothly as ports are getting congested with increased demand, especially for oil due to low prices and smart recovery of the national economy.

Pakistan meets 75% of its oil needs through imports of crude and refined products.


----------



## Introvert

*Chinese firm offers bid for CASA transmission line contract
*
*



*​*ISLAMABAD: *Pakistan has received a single bid from Chinese company Tebian Electric Apparatus (TBEA) that is interested in laying a power transmission line as part of the Central Asia-South Asia (Casa) 1,000 electricity supply project, say officials.
TBEA manufactures power transformers and other electrical equipment as well as develops transmission projects.

The transmission line is estimated to be spread over 750 km, 16% of which will pass through Tajikistan, 75% through Afghanistan and 9% through Pakistan.

According to officials, the bid was opened on May 11 and it was going through a technical evaluation process.

https://tribune.com.pk/story/1472575/chinese-firm-offers-bid-casa-transmission-line-contract/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Progress Comparison - 4 months ago & Now 
*





































































_


----------



## ghazi52

*Another LNG terminal at Port Qasim in the pipeline*

http://dailytimes.com.pk/business/05...n-the-pipeline

ISLAMABAD: Engro Elengy Terminal Limited (EETL) in collaboration with Shell and Fatima Group plans to construct another terminal at Port Qasim with a capacity to re-gasify up to 600 mmscfd.

This was announced at a briefing at the terminal by the CEO of EETL Jahangir Piracha. He was briefing the journalists on celebration of an upcoming milestone of the existing terminal, which is set to receive its 100th LNG tanker. This was an unthinkable scenario just a few years ago as despite the LNG policy being enacted in 2006 there had been no practical move to develop the LNG ecosystem.

This changed with the launch of the 100% self-financed Engro Elengy Terminal in 2015. Following successful operation of over two-and-half years, Pakistan's first and the only LNG import infrastructure has been a virtual natural gas lifeline for the country. With capacity to inject 600 mmscfd Re-gasified Liquefied Natural Gas (RLNG) in the system, Engro terminal emerges as the biggest gas source in Pakistan. The terminal has already handled 6.1 Million Tons of LNG since commissioning through 100 shipments, thereby bridging national natural gas deficit by 20-25 percent in the process.

The efficient operation of the terminal is key to accelerating national energy independence and economic revival. The terminal is providing round-the-clock supply of natural gas at a utilization rate of 100 percent for the Floating Storage and Regasification Unit (FSRU). This achievement makes it the only FSRU in the world that is operating at such high re-gas rates. With supply of RLNG, Pakistan is saving about USD 1.7 Billion Dollars each year due to fuel arbitrage savings between Diesel and LNG alone. Additionally, Engro is one of just fifteen companies in the world, which is operating such an advanced terminal Storage and regasification technology that enables such efficiencies.

The guaranteeing of gas has had profound economic impact nationally. Over 2,200MW power generation capacity has been brought online or switched from more expensive liquid fuels. RLNG also energized close to a dozen projects, generating billions of dollar economic activity in the country. More than 750 CNG stations started operating in Punjab for the first time with RLNG supplies, the first steps to an estimated $4.5 Billion industry. Revival of fertilizer industry is also made possible with substantial increase in production. This contributed significant savings to national exchequer and had direct contribution to GDP. The running of fertilizer plant at full capacity provides relief to farmers in terms of cheap and easily available urea fertilizer. It also brightens prospects of export of urea fertilizer in order to earn precious foreign exchange. Historically unavailability of gas to fertilizer plants has resulted in outflow of valuable foreign exchange as imports increase to meet demand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

1223 Mw Balloki power plant have completed the first fire test of a 9HA gas turbine in just 66 days after the unit’s delivery to the project site.The first 9HA gas turbine at Balloki is now delivering up to 380 megawatts of energy.












_


----------



## ghazi52

*Arif Habib to set up power plant with Chinese funding*

KARACHI: Pakistan is set to attract more Chinese investment for setting up another Thar coal-fired power plant as the country seeks to aggressively utilise indigenous energy resources to reduce its reliance on imported fuels.

“Arif Habib Corporation Limited is going to set up a 330-megawatt (MW) Thar coal-fired power plant,” Arif Habib, Chairman of the diversified business house, said during a visit to the Karachi Press Club on Tuesday.

The project would be located in the Thar block-II and attract Chinese financing, he said.

The Chinese government is investing billions of dollars in Pakistan’s ports, roads, railway infrastructure and power projects. The investment includes over $60 billion earmarked for the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) apart from the significant amount reserved for non-CPEC projects.

Habib said his company would soon submit an application with the National Electric Power Regulatory Authority (Nepra) for setting a power tariff.

“In the next six months, the process of arranging finances (equity and debt) will be initiated,” he informed reporters, adding “the financing will take around a year.” The plant will start production in 2020-21.

Recently, the power sector regulator revised downwards the tariffs for Thar coal-based power projects, setting them in the range of Rs7.58-7.79 per kilowatt-hour (kWh). These are up to 18.5% lower than the previous tariff range of Rs8.33-9.56 per kWh, which expired in January 2017.

The government had so far approved four Thar coal-fired power projects with total capacity of 2,640MW, a Nepra document revealed.

First of these is the 330MW Engro PowerGen Thar, which is scheduled to kick-start production by June 2019. Engro will add one more unit of the same capacity later.

ThalNova Power Thar and Thar Energy Limited will also launch single units of 330MW each. Apart from these, the Thar Coal Block-I Power Generation Co is set to launch two units of 660MW each.

Lucky and Siddiqsons are also constructing power projects based on Thar coal, but at a distance from the coalmines. Thar coal-mining and power projects are financed by the Chinese government and private investors.


----------



## ghazi52

*Yearly Progress 2014~2017 - 
*


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*K-Electric board gives go-ahead for $1b power plant*

https://tribune.com.pk/story/1478591...b-power-plant/


KARACHI: K-Electric’s board of directors has given the go-ahead for setting up a 900-megawatt gas-fired power plant worth $1 billion.

The board, however, says the power regulator’s pending decision on end-consumers tariff is critical for the future of the project, according to a bourse filing on Thursday.

“The board noted with concern that favourable result of the company’s review petition on the Multi Year Tariff (MYT) determination 2017, pending with the National Electric Power Regulatory Authority (Nepra), is critical for financing and development of this mega project,” said K-Electric Director Finance and Company Secretary Muhammad Rizwan Dalia.

Earlier this year, Nepra announced a fixed (cost-based) tariff for K-Electric consumers for a period of seven years. The tariff was Rs3.50 per unit lower than the previous tariff.

Believing that the new tariff did not support investment in projects other than those covered in the tariff, the company submitted a review petition and urged Nepra to award a flexible (performance-based) tariff to enable it to generate additional investment from the consumers to initiate need-based projects.

An official closely monitoring the developments said “Nepra may announce the revised tariff in a week or 10 days.”

A K-Electric official, however, said the regulator may take much more time to announce the decision.

The decision would also enable China’s Shanghai Electric Power whether to go ahead with its initial plan of acquiring a majority stake (66.4% at a cost of $1.77 billion) in K-Electric.

The K-Electric official added “this 900MW project is not covered in the latest multi-year tariff against which they have submitted a review petition.”

A press statement of the company added that the project at Bin Qasim Power Station-III comprised two units of 450MW each.

“The first unit is targeted to start production by the summer of 2018 whereas the second unit is expected to be commissioned by the end of 2019. Once completed, BQPS-III will represent one of the largest private sector investments of its kind in the country’s power sector,” it added.


----------



## ghazi52

Suki Kinari HPP, is an under construction, run-of-the-river hydropower project located on the Kunhar river in the Kaghan valley of Mansehra District Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, which has an installed generation capacity of *870 MW*. The project is one of the largest private-sector power development project, and is being constructed as part of the China–Pakistan Economic Corridor's "Early Harvest" projects.


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan Port Qasim Coal Power Plant | 1320 MW *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*87pc work completed on 1410MW Tarbela 4th extension project*

http://nation.com.pk/business/19-Aug...ension-project

ISLAMABAD - Around 87 per cent work has been completed on the Tarbela 4th Extension Power Project so far and its Unit 17 will start power generation in February 2018.

Project Director Tarbela 4th Extension Project Shoail Khan told APP here Friday said that unit-16 would start supplying 470 MW in April followed by unit-15 by May 30.

He said dry test of the project is likely to be conducted in December while wet test in January next year.

He said on completion, the 4th project would add 1410 MW cheap hydel electricity to the national grid system.

The Project Director said work on Spiral Case and Pet Liner of the Unit 17 had already been completed.

In response to a question, he said two transformers had been installed in the power house while third transformer was being installed.

Shoail said work was also being actively carried on transmission line to disperse electricity from Tarbela Hydel Power Station to the National Grid after completion of Tarbela 4th Extension Hydropower Project.

Three units of 470 MW each would be installed at the power house which would enhance the total electricity generation to 4888 MW from the existing 3478 MW, he said.

The project would cost $ 920 million and additional 1410 MW cheaper hydel electricity would be generated.

The World Bank had provided $ 840 million for the project while Water and Power Development Authority arranged the remaining $ 80 million.

Dilating upon the benefits of the project, he said that the project having three units of 470MW each would produce cheap hydropower at a time when electricity needs would be at peak in hot and humid weather.

Annual benefits of the project have been estimated at around Rs 30.7 billion. The project will pay back its cost in just three years.


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction site of Koto Hydropower, located at Koto Timergara, Dir Lower. Total capacity of the project is 40.8MW.




























_


----------



## ghazi52

Bhikki power plant. 20th - August - 2017

Shukria

































































__


----------



## ghazi52

Two 660MW Coal-fired Power Plants at Port Qasim Karachi have energization planned in October 2017.


----------



## ghazi52

Tarbela-5th Extension Hydro Power Project (1410 MW) 
IBRD Credit of US$ 390 Million and AIIB US$ 300 million: The objective of the Project is to facilitate a sustainable expansion of Pakistan’s electricity generation capacity by installation of three additional power generating units having installed capacity of 470 MW each (total 1410MW) on existing Tunnel-5 without affecting the capacity for irrigation release. The total installed capacity of Tarbela Dam after completion of 5th Extension will rise to 6298 MW.

The total cost of the project is US$ 823.5 million. The World Bank (WB) will finance US$ 390.0 million and Asian Infrastructure Investment Bank (AIIB) will contribute US$ 300.0 million and the remaining US$ 133.5 million will be funded by funded by WAPDA (US$ 124.5 million) and National Transmission and Dispatch Company (NTDC) (US$ 9.0 million) for additional Transmission line from Tarbela to evacuate additional power.

The project would help in further development of Pakistan’s hydropower potential along the Indus River Cascade which is a cornerstone of the World Bank Strategy and Government’s energy policy to reduce load-shedding, reduce cost of electricity production, and improve financial sustainability of the power sector.

Tarbela-5th Extension Hydro Power Project would continue to support a number of community schemes initiated by WAPDA for communities of the area under Tarbela-4 Extension


----------



## ghazi52

Current production capacity of 796 MW and another 2698 MW is in the pipeline with a further 50 MW still in the proposal stage.

*IN PRODUCTION*

Jhimpir Wind Power Plant 56
Jhimpir Wind Energy Project 50
Three Gorges First Wind Farm Pakistan Ltd-I 50
Foundation Wind Energy–I & II Pvt Ltd 100
Sapphire Wind Power Pvt Ltd 53
Yunus Energy Ltd 50
Metro Wind Power Co Ltd 50
Tenaga Generai Ltd 50
Gul Ahmed Wind Power Ltd 50
Master Wind Energy Ltd 53
FFC Energy Ltd 50
Zorlu Enerji Pakistan 56
Tapal Wind Energy Ltd 30
HydroChina Dawood Power Ltd 50
Sachal Engineering Works Pvt Ltd 50

*IN PIPELINE*

United Energy Ltd 100
Thatta Power Plant 50
Harappa Solar Pvt Ltd 18
AJ Power Pvt Ltd 12
Hawa Energy Ltd 50
Jhampir Wind Power Ltd 50
Access Electric Pvt Ltd 22
BukhshSolar Pvt Ltd 10
Safe Solar Power Pvt Ltd 10
Blue Star Hydel Pvt Ltd 1
Tricon Boston Corporation 150
Three Gorges Second Wind Farm Pakistan Ltd-II 50
Three Gorges Second Wind Farm Pakistan Ltd-III 50
Hartford Alternate Energy 50
Western Energy Pvt Ltd 50
Zephyr Power Ltd 50
Shaheen Foundation 50
Norinco International Thatta Power Pvt. Ltd. 50
Trans Atlantic Energy Pvt Ltd 50
Act 2 Wind Ltd 50
Artistic Wind Power Pvt Ltd 50
Harvey Wind Power Project 50
Zulikha Energy Ltd 50
Gul Ahmed Electric Ltd 50
Metro Wind Power Ltd 60
Din Energy Ltd 50
Din Energy Ltd 50
Burj Wind Energy Pvt Ltd 14
Iran-Pak Wind Power Pvt Ltd 50
Titan Energy Pakistan (Pvt) Ltd 50
Dawood Power Pvt Ltd 50
Bhambore Wind Project 50
MBM Engineering Company 1
Gharo Wind Power Plant 50
Finerji (Pvt) Ltd 50
Trident Energy (Pvt) Ltd 50
Wind Eagle (Pvt) Ltd 50
Quaid-e-Azam Wind Park 1,000

*IN PROPOSAL*

AM Pak Energy 50


----------



## ghazi52

PM Abbasi inaugurated the country’s second Liquefied Natural Gas (LNG) terminal at Port Qasim in Karachi .
The PM noted that the new terminal had been constructed in just 330 days.
Its third LNG terminal at Port Qasim will become operational in 2018, taking the total installed capacity close to 2,000 million cubic feet per day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

11.8 MW Karora Hydro Power project in Shangla is under construction and is expected to be completed by November 2017 !
A project by KPK govt.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

1230 MW Haveli Bahadur Shah RLNG based power plant under construction near Jhang will be operational by January 2018.

A project of Punjab and Federal Government .























969 MW Neelum Jhelum Hydropower Project under construction in Azad Kashmir.
Will start producing energy in February-March 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Dawood Lawrencepur Limited has increased the amount of guarantee from 10 million to USD 15 million, given to the Intercreditor Agent, Citibank, against repayment of loans by a subsidiary company, Tenaga Generasi to the lenders.



According to the stock filing, the Board of Directors of Dawood Lawrencepur Limited has approved increase of continuing Standby Letter of Credit (SBLC) by US $ 5 million reaching up to US $ 15 million, on behalf of subsidiary company, Tenaga Generasi Limited (TGL), in favor of lenders of TGL through their Intercreditor Agent, Citibank International Limited, in terms of the Sponsors Support Agreement.

The purpose of SBLC is to secure the repayments of the loan by TGL to its lenders. The SBLC is issued by Standard Chartered Bank (Pakistan) Limited.


About Tenaga Generasi

Tenaga Generasi, a subsidiary of Dawood Lawrencepur Limited (DLL), is a Malaysian company and was incorporated in Pakistan in 2004 for the purpose of setting up a 50MW Wind Power Plant. In January 2008, the company decided to exit Pakistan. TGL was acquired by Dawood Lawrencepur Limited(DLL) since then. It is now a subsidiary of Dawood Lawrencepur Limited (DLL) with a 75 percent stake.

Following the purchase, Alternate Energy Development Board (AEDB) in April 2008 increased the land allocation to 4881 acres. This land is sufficient for setting up a 100MW wind farm. The current development plan envisages the setting up of a 50MW wind farm in the first phase, which would then be increased to 100MW.

The first power project has been completed its commissioning in the area of Mipur Sakro, District Thatta, Sindh.


----------



## ghazi52

*11.8 MW Karora Hydro Power project in Shangla. KPK is under construction more pictures....
*


































_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Neelum Jehlum Fourth and last rotor placed in pit. Now All of the four rotors are in placed.

Photo Credits: Chatter Kalas & Neelum Jehlum Hydroelectric Power Project Site C1.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Neelum Jhelum transmission line to be completed this month*

ISLAMABAD - Prime Minister Shahid Khaqan Abbasi was informed on Wednesday that 500 KV Neelum Jhelum transmission line would be completed by the end of September 2017.

Cabinet Committee on Energy (CCoE), which was chaired by PM Abbasi, reviewed power situation in the country. The Water & Power secretary gave a detailed briefing on current demand and supply situation in the power sector. He also presented projected figures for the power sector up to year 2023. The meeting was informed that transmission line of the same capacities in Port Qasim and Thar Matiari would be completed by October 2017 and June 2018, respectively. It was informed that 220KV Jhampir-TM Road transmission line has been energised. Gharo Jhampir line of 220KV, 132 KV Patrind Mansehra and 500 KV Baloki transmission lines would be completed in the year 2018, the meeting was informed.

The prime minister reviewed various outstanding issues regarding upcoming power plants and gave instructions for expeditious completion of ongoing power generation and transmission system in the country. While reviewing the current distribution system, the prime minister advised the ministry to work out a comprehensive plan, in coordination with stakeholders, for reducing technical and commercial losses and making power distribution a viable sector.

The prime minister observed that as a result of concerted efforts by the present government, power situation has improved significantly thus saving the people from the inconvenience of unscheduled and forced load shedding.


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*Federal Government approves five hydropower projects to overcome electricity shortage in #GilgitBaltistan*.


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*German financial institution KfW emphasised to support the development of #water and hydroelectric #power resources in #Pakistan.*


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*1223 MW Balloki Power Plant near completion near Pattoki . inauguration on Dec 2017














































*

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*900 mw RNLG based power station to be built at Bin Qasim*






https://t.co/xZSNjy83fn


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*#1230 MW #Haveli Bahadur Shah LNG based power plant u/c.. The 1st unit 760MW is already operational.. #Jhang #Punjab #Pakistan*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*1320 MW #CPEC project #portqasim coal plant; first 660MW unit synchronization and generating electricity in national grid on 10 November #Karachi. #Pakistan Another completion of project under CPEC*


----------



## ziaulislam

ghazi52 said:


>


Do praise at place where its deserved

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

6 MW Biomass Power Plant under construction somewhere in Punjab.


----------



## HannibalBarca

ghazi52 said:


> 6 MW Biomass Power Plant under construction somewhere in Punjab.



Do you have numbers for those 3:

How many MW are available right now in Pakistan?
How many MW are under constrution right now?
How many MW Pakistan need in total to sustain the whole country with no cut?


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan has an installed electricity generation capacity of 25,100 MW in 2017. The average demand is 22,000 MW.

Available right now in Pakistan ...20,000 MW 

Under construction right now ....... 10,500 MW



HannibalBarca said:


> Do you have numbers for those 3:
> 
> How many MW are available right now in Pakistan?
> How many MW are under constrution right now?
> How many MW Pakistan need in total to sustain the whole country with no cut?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

ghazi52 said:


> 6 MW Biomass Power Plant under construction somewhere in Punjab.


*Welcome Back Ghazi52*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Danish saleem

ziaulislam said:


> Do praise at place where its deserved



As a Nation we never learn, that there is always two sides of every thing, Positive or Negative! we will never ever found any leader in history who have only one side. 

From last 70 Years, Our institutions only made Politicians, accountable, started from Fatima Jinnah to Nawaz only Politicians! no Civil or Military Establishment any of them, bought to Court.


----------



## ghazi52

2x660 MW Port Qasim power plant can meet the electricity demand of 4 million households in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ziaulislam

Danish saleem said:


> As a Nation we never learn, that there is always two sides of every thing, Positive or Negative! we will never ever found any leader in history who have only one side.
> 
> From last 70 Years, Our institutions only made Politicians, accountable, started from Fatima Jinnah to Nawaz only Politicians! no Civil or Military Establishment any of them, bought to Court.


i dont believe in civil establishment, they are under the politicans
it sjob of politicans to bring military to the court and they should try, if they loose their spot they willbe in moral high ground but if politicians take gifts of BMWs from qataris prince and call it fair than where is the moral ground


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Some of the power plant projects look tremendous and credit is due to people who participated in making these projects a reality

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*November 13, 2017:* The good news on long-awaited Tarbela 4th Extension Hydropower Project is that it will be commissioned in February 2018 with its first unit going into operation, while the second unit of the project will come on line by end April 2018 and the third unit by end May 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Hubco Signs Agreement for 330MW Coal Power Plant in Thar.

The largest Independent Power Producer (IPP), Hub Power Company Limited, has signed the Implementation Agreement for its 1x 330 MW mine-mouth coal-based power plant at Thar with Private Power and Infrastructure Board (PPIB). The agreement was signed by Mr. Shah Jahan Mirza, Managing Director PPIB and Ms. Fatima Maryam CFO, Thar Energy Limited – Hubco.

The Company has established *Thar Energy Limited (TEL)*, as its wholly-owned subsidiary to set up one of the first indigenous coal power plants at Thar Coal Block II. The USD 505 Million project, which is also listed in CPEC, is expected to be commissioned by the end of 2020.

The EPC Contract for the Project has been signed with China Machinery and Engineering Corporation (CMEC) which has started preliminary activities on site in order to expedite COD. The Power Purchase Agreement (PPA), Coal Supply Agreement (CSA) and the Water Use Agreement for the Project have been signed. The Implementation Agreement and the Supplemental Implementation Agreement has been signed.

The Company has engaged China Development Bank (CDB) as the lead arranger for the foreign financing from China and Habib Bank as the lead arranger for the local financing.


----------



## ghazi52

The SOM was held a day before the 7th meeting of the Joint Cooperation Committee (JCC) – the highest decision-making body of CPEC.

Both the countries also reviewed the energy sector cooperation that makes 72% of the CPEC portfolio.



Power Secretary Younus Naseem Khokar said China did not raise any major issue and the progress on the ongoing energy projects was very smooth.

He said Pakistan was in the process of adding more energy projects in order to make the full use of the 17,045 megawatts electricity generation capacity that both the countries wanted to attain under the CPEC framework.

He said prioritised energy projects would come to around 12,340MW.


----------



## ghazi52

*Bhikki Power Plant .... 1180 MW *




















__

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Renewable Resources* providing its services as Owner’s Engineer for the Construction of 100 MW Zorlu Solar Power Project in Bahawalpur.

The project is aimed to complete on fast pace by mid of 2018

RE is working as technical advisory to Project sponsor Zorlu Solar Pakistan where as Zorlu Industrial is working as EPC contractor.

A total of 859,920 PV panel will be installed with 115W and 117W each. These modules of Series 4 with dimensions of 1200mm x 600mm.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Certainly a Revolutionary infrastructure projects , so many and simultaneously

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*NEPRA grants licenses to 5 IPPs, including 3 wind power projects*

KARACHI: National Electric Power Regulatory Authority (NEPRA) has granted power generation licenses to five independent power producers (IPPs); which will add *195 megawatts of electricity to the national grid.*

The IPPs that were granted licenses are: NORINCO International Thatta Power (Pvt) Limited (NITPPL), Master Green Energy Limited (MGEL), Lakeside Energy (Private) Limited (LEPL), Ghotki Power (Private) Limited (GPPL), and Mehar Hydropower (Private) Limited (MHPPL).The three of the five IPPs are wind power-based and located in Sindh while one is bagasse-based and one hydel power-based.

Two wind power based projects are at Jhimpir and Gharo, in the province of Sindh. The estimated potential for these two projects is more than 50,000MW. At the moment, around 15 projects with a cumulative installed capacity of around 790MW have been installed and commissioned; whereas another 23 projects including NITPPL with cumulative capacity of around 1250MW are in various stages of implementation.

Chinese based NORINCO International Cooperation Limited, holding 90 percent shares in NITPPL, has established its business network all over the world. Government of Sindh has allocated 2500 acres of land in Jhimpir, for setting up a 100MW wind power plant; to be developed in two phases, 50.00MW in each phase. NEPRA had already granted a license in the name of NITPPL for the phase-I, now NEPRA has granted power generation license to the company for the period of 27 years to execute the phase-II of the project.

NEPRA has granted another power generation license to MGEL for its 50MW wind farm located at Deh Son Walhar, Jamshoro. The main sponsor of the project is Master Group (MG), considered pioneers of bedding industry and manufacturing mattresses in the country. Similarly, the power regulator granted power generation license to LEPL for its 50 generation facility located at Deh Kohistan in Thatta. The sponsors of the project include Naveena Exports Limited and Al Karam Textile Mills (Pvt) limited each holding 50% shares in the project.

Another power generation license was granted to GPPL by NEPRA for its 45MW bagasse-based generation facility located at Goth Islamabad, Ghotki. The GHTKIPPL is a 100% owned subsidiary of JDW Sugar Mills Limited (JDWSML), specifically set up for developing a 45MW bagasse-based power generation facility.

NEPRA granted power generation license to MHPPL for its 10.49 MW hydel-based powr generation facility located in Kasur, Punjab. The ATPL is the main sponsor of the project and has been involved in the development of the hydel power plants including 720 MW Karot, 545 MW Kaigah and 81 MW Malakand-Ill.

https://dailytimes.com.pk/150039/nep...ower-projects/


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan becomes free of load shedding at the strike of midnight ;ast night! As an eye witness to the struggle, adding over 8,500 MW to the national grid was a Herculean ask. Put your political differences aside and look forward to the bright future of this country!


----------



## ghazi52

*PUNJAB . Balloki Power Plant ..... 1223 MW*

Cooling Tower





Switch Yard Area





Control House Building





Night View of Switch Yard Area







*Outfall Structure*





*
Control Room of CCR Building
*



*
Working on internal roads of plant
*





*Concrete pouring for administration building
*












*
Working on Plant Drainage Trench
*




*Cooling Tower*



_


----------



## ghazi52

*Siemens to Supply Equipment for Punjab Power Plant in Jhang*







Siemens, a global powerhouse in electronics and electrical engineering, will supply a complete power island solution for construction of a liquefied natural gas (LNG) power plant in Jhang, about 250 km south-west of Lahore.

The agreement for the purpose was signed between the Punjab Thermal Power Limited (PTPL), a provincial government owned company responsible for development and maintenance of power plants, and the China Machinery Engineering Corporation (CMEC), the engineering, procurement, and construction contractor for the project.

The power island solution for the Punjab Power Plant to be built in Jhang will comprise two SGT5-8000H gas turbines, an SST-5000 steam turbine, two heat recovery steam generators, and control systems. The cost of the equipment has been valued at around EUR 200 million.

Under the agreement, the German company will also be responsible for engineering, project management and associated site services.

The Punjab Power Plant will be the first in the country to use Siemens’ high-efficiency H-Class gas turbines. SGT-8000H is the company’s largest and most advanced gas turbine in commercial operation. Among its various features are low operating and lifecycle costs.

The company has sold more than 80 H-Class gas turbines worldwide, 47 of which are in commercial operation. The fleet of Siemens H-class gas turbines has achieved about 500,000 fired hours.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

_

*Siemens to equip 140 MW of solar parks in Pakistan, Brazil*

German industrial major Siemens (ETR:SIE) said today it has won an order for the turnkey electrical equipment and installation of two solar power plants in Brazil and Pakistan totalling 140 MW.

Turkish company Zorlu Enerji Holding has contracted Siemens and its partner Wind & Sun Technologies SL (WSTECH) to provide transformers and medium voltage switchgear (RMUs) along with 5-MW solar inverters for the* 100-MW photovoltaic (PV) project in Bahawalpur, Pakistan.* Siemens will install the components and hook the solar farm to the local power grid.

A similar deal was signed with Quebec Engenharia, which is developing a 38-MW solar project in northeastern Brazil. Siemens is supplying seven 4.36-MW inverter stations for this project.

Both plants are seen to go online in *early 2018*. The facility in Pakistan is expected to be expanded to 300 MW in the future.


----------



## ghazi52

*969 MW Neelum Jhelum Hydropower Project in AJK, has been 96% completed.*

The first unit of the project is scheduled to go into operation by end February 2018 followed by the second.


----------



## ghazi52

RLNG fired Bhikki Power Plant will start running on its installed capacity (1156 MW net and 1180 MW gross) by the end of this month.

Sheikhupura

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*PM Abbasi inaugurated 147 MW of Patrind Hydropower in AJK*

This project has been completed at a cost of Rs 35 Billion, constructed on River Kunhar edging Azad Jammu and Kashmir (AJK) by Star Hydro Power Limited Company of Korea.
The electricity obtained by this project will be incorporated to National Grid Station through the grid station of Muzaffarabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

30 MW CFPP - DG Cement. Dera Ghazi Khan Punjab.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*World Bank grants $ 825 mln loan to improve power transmission system*









ISLAMABAD: The World Bank approved a package of $825 million to improve the national power transmission system and help the government overcome financial management inefficiencies.

“The $425 million National Transmission Modernization Project-I (NTMP-I) will modernise the national transmission system to enable new power generation to reach consumers by upgrading, expanding and rehabilitating selected 500kV (kilovolt) and 220kV substations and transmission lines,” the Bank’s statement said.

NTMP-I will improve supply reliability and lower losses in the transmission network. The project will also modernise the information and communication technology infrastructure and strengthen financial and accounting systems of the National Transmission and Dispatch Company using information technology. The project aims at improving operational efficiency and business decision-making processes, leading to higher productivity and upgraded staff skills.

International Bank for Reconstruction and Development, part of the World Bank Group that lends to credit-worthy low and middle income countries financed NTMP. It is a fixed-spread loan with a maturity of 21 years, including a grace period of six years.

“With a substantial volume of new generation now coming online, the strengthening of the transmission and distribution systems is critical,” the statement quoted Illango Patchamuthu, country director for Pakistan at World Bank as saying. “The improved power supply will help meet the unserved demand from consumers and reduce the number and duration of power outages.”

Government officials said approximately 10,000 megawatts of electricity would be added to the system during the next year.

Another $400 million public financial management reform program by the World Bank will address challenges in public financial management through the enactment of a robust public finance management law, which will lead to decentralisation of payment and empower the frontline service delivery managers.

The International Development Association, the World Bank’s fund for the poor, financed the PFM reform program with a maturity of 25 years, including a grace period of five years.

The program will also focus on strong cash management, timely and comprehensive reporting, improved federal-provincial coordination, timely release of funds, streamlined payroll and pension systems, efficient and transparent procurement, and user-friendly reports for citizen engagement.


----------



## ghazi52

*KARACHI:* Prime Minister Shahid Khaqan Abbasi Friday performed the groundbreaking for *upgradation of Rs 15 billion White Oil Pipeline* that would provide uninterrupted petrol and diesel supply upcountry in a cost-effective and efficient manner.

The mega infrastructure project owned by Pak Arab Pipeline Company Limited (PAPCO) would pump diesel and petrol to central Pakistan, which has a demand for almost 60 per cent of the total petroleum consumption in the country. The transportation capacity of the 26 inches diameter pipeline system is 8 million tonnes per year, which can be enhanced up to 12 million tonnes per year. The project would provide additional strategic product storage of about 221,000 tonnes.

The joint venture company, Pak-Arab Pipeline Company Ltd. (PAPCO) was created for implementation of the 786 km White Oil Pipeline Project (WOPP) from Port Qasim near Karachi and terminates at Mahmood Kot near Muzaffargarh. It has three pumping stations and terminal stations at Port Qasim, Shikarpur and Mahmood Kot.

PARCO has a 51 per cent majority share in PAPCO while Shell, PSO and TOTAL PARCO Marketing Limited have 26 per cent, 12 per cent and 11 per cent shares in equity respectively.

The project would help transport oil at a fast rate, up the country, by cutting out on delays caused by road closures, accidents and minimal environmental impact. The White Oil Pipeline would also reduce movement of thousands of trucks operating out of Kemari to Mehmoodkot and back. The cost of transportation from Karachi to Mahmood kot would be cut by half and bring in efficiency, safety, reliability and improvement in the logistics system besides reduction in degradation of road infrastructure.


----------



## ghazi52

*Alongside coal mining project, 2X330 mw power generation plants are coming up very fast at Thar, which will be commissioned in 2019 to supply electricity. After completion of Sahiwal and Port Qasim plants now Thar and HUBCO plants progressing fast. *




















__


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## deathfromabove

*GE's flagship turbines are having a host of problems in Pakistan — and they could be a troubling sign for the Guinness World Record-breaking product around the world*




Drazen Jorgic and Henning Gloystein, Reuters

Dec. 27, 2017, 8:50 AM
8,297

FACEBOOK
LINKEDIN
TWITTER
EMAIL
DisclaimerGet real-time GE charts here »


*General Electric's flagship gas turbines in Pakistan are producing power at levels well below their capacity.*
*A JPMorgan analyst warned the Pakistan problems could re-emerge in other plants around the world, where GE has already "sold" 30 units.*
*GE dismissed criticism, saying the turbines were merely experiencing setup challenges.*
*But the problem could be another setback in a year of plunging stock and "horrible" third-quarter results for the company.*

ISLAMABAD/SINGAPORE (Reuters) - General Electric's flagship gas turbines ran into problems in Pakistan earlier this year, leading to delays and lengthy outages at three newly built power stations, according to several senior Pakistani officials and power executives.

GE has said they were teething problems. But the questions over one of its most important products suggest another setback for the company in a year in which its shares have plunged and third-quarter results were called "horrible" by new Chief Executive John Flannery. GE is now undergoing major restructuring.

There is no evidence that GE's 9HA-Class turbines have fundamental design flaws.

But so far the Pakistani plants, which began running this year, are producing power at levels well below their capacity and the problem was acute in the crucial summer months, when temperatures in the country frequently exceed 40 degrees Celsius (104°F).

Data from Pakistan's Central Power Purchasing Agency, seen by Reuters, showed the Bhikki, Haveli and Balloki plants jointly generated only a half of their current maximum capacity in August.

A month later all three plants showed improved output but remained well below capacity. Reuters was unable to review more recent data.

"It had terrible consequences because we lost a lot of power which would have come to the grid during the peak summer," Yousaf Naseem Khokhar, the top civil servant in the Energy Ministry's power division, told Reuters.

It is now up to General Electric to rise to the challenge and to take care of these issues ... before next summer starts.
"It is now up to General Electric to rise to the challenge and to take care of these issues ... before next summer starts," he said.

In a statement sent to Reuters, GE said "every commercial HA site today is demonstrating exceptional performance levels for both output and efficiency".

On the issues in Pakistan, GE said: "We've encountered and communicated openly about launch challenges and readily resolved issues during this time. It's important to note that challenges are common with power plants of this size and complexity during the commissioning and early operations phase."

GE also said in a separate statement that the three plants are expected to deliver enough power to supply the equivalent of 7.3 million Pakistani homes over their 30-plus-year life cycle, and that will make a "meaningful difference in the everyday lives of the people of Pakistan."

The 9HA-class gas turbines, the GE power division's newest and most prestigious product, entered the Guinness World Records last year for efficiency, based on the amount of electricity generated from natural gas at the power plant in Bouchain, France, where it was first put into commercial operation in June last year.

Both the 9HA and the 7HA turbines — the A stands for air-cooled — are in tough competition with similar products made by Germany's Siemens, Japan's Mitsubishi Hitachi Power Systems — a joint venture between Mitsubishi Heavy Industries and Hitachi — and Italy's state-controlled Ansaldo Energia.

Flannery said in a GE investor presentation in November that "resolving initial launch issues" with HA class gas turbines would be a future priority.

*A tough year for GE*



REUTERS



GE's shares have fallen more than 40% this year, and the 125-year-old company announced this month it was cutting 12,000 jobs in its power division, about a fifth of the workforce, to cut costs.

Operating profit of the power division, once the strongest part of GE's operations, fell 51% in the third quarter against the year-ago period. Flannery said the division, which brought in 28% of GE's revenue last year, was "challenged" but could be turned around in one or two years.

Pakistan, desperate for additional electricity to avoid crippling blackouts, teamed up with GE to build the power stations at Bhikki, Haveli and Balloki, all in the most populous province Punjab, at breakneck speed.

GE won the contracts to supply Pakistan with six turbines for the three power plants in 2015, based on the lowest priced deal per megawatt of capacity.

The first problem was the deliveries were delayed by up to three months and missed some of the summer months this year, several Pakistani officials said. They said they were told the delays happened because a part of the turbine needed further testing.

The plan was to fire up the turbines in simple cycle mode — delivering around 800 MW per power plant — in the spring of 2017 and then to upgrade to 1,200 MW combined cycle output after the summer.

The delays infuriated Islamabad, because getting additional power during the summer was a crucial factor ahead of 2018 parliamentary elections.

One of the two turbines at the Bhikki power plant was delayed by about a month. At the Balloki and Haveli plants, the turbines were delayed by about three months, two senior Pakistani officials aware of the situation said. Then, in early May, a combustion seal leak was detected at one of the turbines at the Bhikki plant.

To fix this, and to apply the same remedy to the five other turbines, GE airlifted all the units to France for repairs.

Pakistan's Prime Minister Shahid Khaqan Abbasi, who was then the petroleum minister, told Reuters in July that GE spared no expense to fix the problems.

"They found the problem, they took out the part, they went back to the vendor, they re-machined them, they came back – all on dedicated transport flights," Abbasi said.

*Turbines offline for 40+ days*



Pakistani Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif listens as experts explain a process of the Haveli Bahadur Shah LNG power plant during the inauguration in Jhang, Pakistan July 7, 2017.REUTERS/Drazen Jorgic



But that meant one Bhikki turbine was offline for about 40 days and the other for about 50 days. The other two plants had not begun operations at the time, but came online in July and August.

In a third setback, one of the turbines at the Haveli plant was badly damaged during a power outage three weeks after it was inaugurated in July, the Pakistani officials said.

At such times, batteries and a generator act as back-ups to ensure a pump continues to push lube oil into the turbine.

"Both didn't work," said one of the Pakistani officials, adding the diesel generator had no fuel. The turbine crashed, with damage estimated at $33 million, and although it was refitted with a new rotor by GE, it is still to resume operations.

The power station is being built by China's SEPCOIII Electric Power Construction Corporation. SEPCOIII did not return queries for comment.

"GE and SEPCOIII are working together to determine the cause behind the loss of functionality of the planned backup power system," GE said in a statement.

A senior Pakistani official in Islamabad said the delays and outages had cast GE in a bad light.

Frankly speaking, they have lost a lot of credibility here in the government because of these plants.
"Frankly speaking, they have lost a lot of credibility here in the government because of these plants," the official said.

In September, Pakistan awarded its most recent power contract to Siemens, after bidding by several companies, including GE.

Stephen Tusa, an analyst at JPMorgan in New York, wrote in a recent note that although GE has assured investors that the Pakistan problems have been resolved, they could re-emerge in other plants around the world.

"The risk is that if these issues are not remedied, GE has already 'sold' another around 30 units (around 10 plus of which are in operation), some of which are at higher output ratings," he wrote.

"Remedies would have to be applied up the curve, something we view as a challenge, especially as senior management tries to cut costs aggressively. Stay tuned."

*Forced outages elsewhere*



Electrical power pylons of high-tension electricity power lines are seen next to the EDF power plant in Bouchain, near Valenciennes, France, April 20, 2016.REUTERS/Pascal Rossignol



Not everyone is complaining, even when performance isn't perfect.

In France, the Bouchain plant suffered 26 forced outages in the 15 months ending November, according to data published by operator Electricite de France (EDF).

Despite these unplanned outages, GE and operator EDF, with whom GE has a long-standing alliance, say they are satisfied.

"The cause of these events varies, and in certain cases a single event has been interpreted as multiple events. It would not be accurate to link this number to HA technology as fewer than 10 of these events were related to the gas turbine," GE and EDF said in a joint statement.

In a another joint statement, the two said "the Bouchain facility is an example of our HA technology at its very best".

They added: "During the commissioning and early operations phase, we encountered minor issues that are very typical of what you'd expect with a project of this size, but we worked together to quickly resolve them."
http://www.businessinsider.com/r-in...ised-over-ges-flagship-power-turbines-2017-12


----------



## Clutch

deathfromabove said:


> *GE's flagship turbines are having a host of problems in Pakistan — and they could be a troubling sign for the Guinness World Record-breaking product around the world*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drazen Jorgic and Henning Gloystein, Reuters
> 
> Dec. 27, 2017, 8:50 AM
> 8,297
> 
> FACEBOOK
> LINKEDIN
> TWITTER
> EMAIL
> DisclaimerGet real-time GE charts here »
> 
> *General Electric's flagship gas turbines in Pakistan are producing power at levels well below their capacity.*
> *A JPMorgan analyst warned the Pakistan problems could re-emerge in other plants around the world, where GE has already "sold" 30 units.*
> *GE dismissed criticism, saying the turbines were merely experiencing setup challenges.*
> *But the problem could be another setback in a year of plunging stock and "horrible" third-quarter results for the company.*
> 
> ISLAMABAD/SINGAPORE (Reuters) - General Electric's flagship gas turbines ran into problems in Pakistan earlier this year, leading to delays and lengthy outages at three newly built power stations, according to several senior Pakistani officials and power executives.
> 
> GE has said they were teething problems. But the questions over one of its most important products suggest another setback for the company in a year in which its shares have plunged and third-quarter results were called "horrible" by new Chief Executive John Flannery. GE is now undergoing major restructuring.
> 
> There is no evidence that GE's 9HA-Class turbines have fundamental design flaws.
> 
> But so far the Pakistani plants, which began running this year, are producing power at levels well below their capacity and the problem was acute in the crucial summer months, when temperatures in the country frequently exceed 40 degrees Celsius (104°F).
> 
> Data from Pakistan's Central Power Purchasing Agency, seen by Reuters, showed the Bhikki, Haveli and Balloki plants jointly generated only a half of their current maximum capacity in August.
> 
> A month later all three plants showed improved output but remained well below capacity. Reuters was unable to review more recent data.
> 
> "It had terrible consequences because we lost a lot of power which would have come to the grid during the peak summer," Yousaf Naseem Khokhar, the top civil servant in the Energy Ministry's power division, told Reuters.
> 
> It is now up to General Electric to rise to the challenge and to take care of these issues ... before next summer starts.
> "It is now up to General Electric to rise to the challenge and to take care of these issues ... before next summer starts," he said.
> 
> In a statement sent to Reuters, GE said "every commercial HA site today is demonstrating exceptional performance levels for both output and efficiency".
> 
> On the issues in Pakistan, GE said: "We've encountered and communicated openly about launch challenges and readily resolved issues during this time. It's important to note that challenges are common with power plants of this size and complexity during the commissioning and early operations phase."
> 
> GE also said in a separate statement that the three plants are expected to deliver enough power to supply the equivalent of 7.3 million Pakistani homes over their 30-plus-year life cycle, and that will make a "meaningful difference in the everyday lives of the people of Pakistan."
> 
> The 9HA-class gas turbines, the GE power division's newest and most prestigious product, entered the Guinness World Records last year for efficiency, based on the amount of electricity generated from natural gas at the power plant in Bouchain, France, where it was first put into commercial operation in June last year.
> 
> Both the 9HA and the 7HA turbines — the A stands for air-cooled — are in tough competition with similar products made by Germany's Siemens, Japan's Mitsubishi Hitachi Power Systems — a joint venture between Mitsubishi Heavy Industries and Hitachi — and Italy's state-controlled Ansaldo Energia.
> 
> Flannery said in a GE investor presentation in November that "resolving initial launch issues" with HA class gas turbines would be a future priority.
> 
> *A tough year for GE*
> 
> 
> 
> REUTERS
> 
> 
> 
> GE's shares have fallen more than 40% this year, and the 125-year-old company announced this month it was cutting 12,000 jobs in its power division, about a fifth of the workforce, to cut costs.
> 
> Operating profit of the power division, once the strongest part of GE's operations, fell 51% in the third quarter against the year-ago period. Flannery said the division, which brought in 28% of GE's revenue last year, was "challenged" but could be turned around in one or two years.
> 
> Pakistan, desperate for additional electricity to avoid crippling blackouts, teamed up with GE to build the power stations at Bhikki, Haveli and Balloki, all in the most populous province Punjab, at breakneck speed.
> 
> GE won the contracts to supply Pakistan with six turbines for the three power plants in 2015, based on the lowest priced deal per megawatt of capacity.
> 
> The first problem was the deliveries were delayed by up to three months and missed some of the summer months this year, several Pakistani officials said. They said they were told the delays happened because a part of the turbine needed further testing.
> 
> The plan was to fire up the turbines in simple cycle mode — delivering around 800 MW per power plant — in the spring of 2017 and then to upgrade to 1,200 MW combined cycle output after the summer.
> 
> The delays infuriated Islamabad, because getting additional power during the summer was a crucial factor ahead of 2018 parliamentary elections.
> 
> One of the two turbines at the Bhikki power plant was delayed by about a month. At the Balloki and Haveli plants, the turbines were delayed by about three months, two senior Pakistani officials aware of the situation said. Then, in early May, a combustion seal leak was detected at one of the turbines at the Bhikki plant.
> 
> To fix this, and to apply the same remedy to the five other turbines, GE airlifted all the units to France for repairs.
> 
> Pakistan's Prime Minister Shahid Khaqan Abbasi, who was then the petroleum minister, told Reuters in July that GE spared no expense to fix the problems.
> 
> "They found the problem, they took out the part, they went back to the vendor, they re-machined them, they came back – all on dedicated transport flights," Abbasi said.
> 
> *Turbines offline for 40+ days*
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistani Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif listens as experts explain a process of the Haveli Bahadur Shah LNG power plant during the inauguration in Jhang, Pakistan July 7, 2017.REUTERS/Drazen Jorgic
> 
> 
> 
> But that meant one Bhikki turbine was offline for about 40 days and the other for about 50 days. The other two plants had not begun operations at the time, but came online in July and August.
> 
> In a third setback, one of the turbines at the Haveli plant was badly damaged during a power outage three weeks after it was inaugurated in July, the Pakistani officials said.
> 
> At such times, batteries and a generator act as back-ups to ensure a pump continues to push lube oil into the turbine.
> 
> "Both didn't work," said one of the Pakistani officials, adding the diesel generator had no fuel. The turbine crashed, with damage estimated at $33 million, and although it was refitted with a new rotor by GE, it is still to resume operations.
> 
> The power station is being built by China's SEPCOIII Electric Power Construction Corporation. SEPCOIII did not return queries for comment.
> 
> "GE and SEPCOIII are working together to determine the cause behind the loss of functionality of the planned backup power system," GE said in a statement.
> 
> A senior Pakistani official in Islamabad said the delays and outages had cast GE in a bad light.
> 
> Frankly speaking, they have lost a lot of credibility here in the government because of these plants.
> "Frankly speaking, they have lost a lot of credibility here in the government because of these plants," the official said.
> 
> In September, Pakistan awarded its most recent power contract to Siemens, after bidding by several companies, including GE.
> 
> Stephen Tusa, an analyst at JPMorgan in New York, wrote in a recent note that although GE has assured investors that the Pakistan problems have been resolved, they could re-emerge in other plants around the world.
> 
> "The risk is that if these issues are not remedied, GE has already 'sold' another around 30 units (around 10 plus of which are in operation), some of which are at higher output ratings," he wrote.
> 
> "Remedies would have to be applied up the curve, something we view as a challenge, especially as senior management tries to cut costs aggressively. Stay tuned."
> 
> *Forced outages elsewhere*
> 
> 
> 
> Electrical power pylons of high-tension electricity power lines are seen next to the EDF power plant in Bouchain, near Valenciennes, France, April 20, 2016.REUTERS/Pascal Rossignol
> 
> 
> 
> Not everyone is complaining, even when performance isn't perfect.
> 
> In France, the Bouchain plant suffered 26 forced outages in the 15 months ending November, according to data published by operator Electricite de France (EDF).
> 
> Despite these unplanned outages, GE and operator EDF, with whom GE has a long-standing alliance, say they are satisfied.
> 
> "The cause of these events varies, and in certain cases a single event has been interpreted as multiple events. It would not be accurate to link this number to HA technology as fewer than 10 of these events were related to the gas turbine," GE and EDF said in a joint statement.
> 
> In a another joint statement, the two said "the Bouchain facility is an example of our HA technology at its very best".
> 
> They added: "During the commissioning and early operations phase, we encountered minor issues that are very typical of what you'd expect with a project of this size, but we worked together to quickly resolve them."
> http://www.businessinsider.com/r-in...ised-over-ges-flagship-power-turbines-2017-12




American quality isnt what it used to be... should have gone with europan, japanese, or even chinese turbines!


----------



## ghazi52

*Neelum-Jhelum enters final stage*






LAHORE: 
The 969-megawatt (MW) Neelum-Jhelum Hydropower Project – a hydel power generating scheme of strategic importance – is in its final stage of completion, a press release issued by the Water and Power Development Authority (Wapda) said on Friday.

It further listed completion of dam and start of water filling in the reservoir, completion of water way system comprising 51.5-kilometre long tunnels, installation of turbines, generators, transformers and other electro-mechanical equipment in the powerhouse, and dry testing of electro-mechanical equipment, as the infrastructural operational ‘milestones’ achieved.

The first unit of the project is scheduled to go into operation by end February 2018 followed by the second unit in mid-March and third and fourth units in April 2018. On its completion, the project will contribute about five billion units of electricity to the national grid annually. Annual revenue of the project is estimated to be Rs50 billion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Karot Hydropower Project- 720 MW *on JHELUM RIVER 
*
*






*Diversion tunnel lining in progress*




*
Work site*


----------



## ghazi52

*Balloki Power Plant .... 1223 MW*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Chinese firm to set up PV plant in Pakistan*

BEIJING - A Chinese power engineering company has signed an engineering, procurement and construction services contract for a 100 megawatt photovoltaic power project with a Pakistan-based energy company. According to Chinese media, the project signed between Power China Guizhou Engineering Corporation and Enertech last week marked the first photovoltaic power facility in Quetta. It is the first phase of a 7 MW photovoltaic power project in Balochistan.


----------



## ghazi52

ISLAMABAD: Chinese Embassy has nominated Chinese Deputy Head of Mission Lijian Zhao as the focal person for ongoing power projects under the China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

In pursuance of the Power Division commitment to facilitate and resolution of issues pertaining to the ongoing projects under the CPEC in order to ensure their timely completion, the Minister for Power Division Sardar Awais Ahmed Khan Leghari met the investors of these projects here Friday.

Secretary Power Division Yousuf Naseem Khokhar and Lijian Zhao were also present on the occasion, said a press release.

All the investors took active participation in the meeting and informed it regarding their projects achievements and expressed satisfaction over the Power Division's role in extending all out facilitation to them in all phases of their development activities.

They acknowledged the Power Sector performance as a success story under the CPEC.

The meeting was informed that *Pakistan’s indigenous coal at Thar* has attracted a handsome investment and the SCMC was working hard to achieve the targeted mining results within the time.

It was disclosed that 63% work on mining and mine mouth plant by Engro is complete and the project of 660MW Thar coal fired plant is expected to achieve its Commercial Operation Date (COD) in June 2019, well ahead of its schedule by almost four months.

Other companies including the Oracle Power, Shanghai Electric, Thalnova Power and HUBCO Thar Power Project are also working fast and will achieve their CODs well in time.

The meeting was also briefed by the representatives of *1320 MW Port Qasim Coal Power Plant and 1320 MW Sahiwal Coal Power Plant* regarding their operations and the future development activities.

Representatives from Hub Power Coal Power Project, Gwadar Coal Power Project, Sukki Kinari Hydro Power Project, Karot Hydo Power Project and Kohala Hydro Power Projects besides the China State Grid sponsored Matriee-Lahore HVDC Transmission Line project, briefed the meeting regarding the progress and the time-line achieved so far in execution of these projects.

Representatives from alternative *energy projects (Wing Solar )* including the Hdro China Dawood Power, Sachal Energy, UEP, Three Gorges, Western Energy, Chacho Wind, Applo Solar and Crest Energy, Best Green also briefed the meeting regarding their projects.

Responding to the investors on the issue of delay and extension of LOS and LOI, the Minister for Power Division, being also the Chairman of the BOD of PPIB, directed the PPIB to hold its next meeting on January 11. He further directed the PPIB to thoroughly work out the details of these request and put before the BOD for its merit consideration and decision.

The Minister assured the investors that the Power Division is also in close negotiation with FBR on the issue of exemption of tax and related matter and positive results are expected soon.

The Minister directed the Power Division to hold meeting with Provincial Governments of Balochistan and KPK for early provision of land for Gwadar Coal Power Project and Sukki Kinari Hdro Power Project, respectively.

The Minister for Power Division also tasked the CPPA and Power Division to approach the Power Regulator for sorting out the tariff related issues, being faced by few of the projects.

The Chinese Deputy Head of Mission on the occasion appreciated the efforts of the Power Division for meeting with all investors under the CPEC energy projects and not only listening to their issues but also issuance of directions for its early resolution. He said China is further looking to extend support to Pakistan in energy and investors in China have been keenly following the success in the power sector.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Neelum-Jhelum power project: Water filling in waterway tunnels begins*

LAHORE: The strategically important 969-megawatt Neelum-Jhelum hydroelectric power project achieved yet another landmark on its way towards completion as water filling (pressurisation) in its waterway comprising 51.5km-long tunnels commenced on Friday.

Being a critical activity, the water filling is being carried out in a phased manner. In the first phase, water is being filled at the tail end.

Speaking on the occasion, Neelum-Jhelum Chief Executive Officer Muhammad Zareen said the project was fast heading towards completion and most of the work – critical in nature – had been completed successfully.

Construction of the weir (dam), waterway system, installation of electrical and mechanical equipment including turbines, generators and transformers in the power house and switchyard, and dry testing of these equipment had already been completed, Zareen said.

*While water filling in the reservoir is under way, overall progress on the project stands at about 97%.*


----------



## ghazi52

Prime Minister Shahid Khaqan Abbasi inaugurated RLNG gas pumping station with 42 inch 1400 km pipeline at Rahimabad near Sadiqabad yesterday.

With the commissioning of the gas infrastructure, volume of the gas available for use has been doubled from 1200 mmcfd to 2400 mmcfd.

The project is part of gas infrastructure development across the country. It is a joint venture of Sui Northern Gas Pipelines Ltd. (SNGPL) and Sui Southern Gas Company Ltd. (SSGC). It also includes construction of 1044 km pipeline by SNGPL and 425 km pipeline by SSGC.


----------



## alikazmi007

What are the current projections on energy shortfall?


----------



## ghazi52

Tarbela *4th extension project 1st unit to start generation on Feb 25*

As many as 91.88 percent work has been completed on the Tarbela 4th extension power project so far and its first unit (470 MW) will start generation on February 25. Talking to APP, Tarbela project director Shoail Khan said, “Over all physical work on the project has reached at 91.88 percent so far.” Dry testing would be conducted on January 25 while wet testing would start on January 26, he said. He said that the 2nd unit (470 MW) would start generation by April 25, followed by third unit (470 MW) on May 30, he said. He said that the project would cost $ 920 million and additional 1410 MW cheaper hydel electricity would be generated. Sohail Khan said that the World Bank had provided $840 million for the project while Water and Power Development Authority arranged the remaining $80 million. He said that three units of 470 MW each were being installed at the power house which would enhance the total electricity generation to 4888 MW from the existing 3478 MW.

Dilating upon the benefits of the project, he said that the project having three units of 470MW each would produce 3,840 GWh of cheap hydropower at a time when electricity needs would be at peak in hot and humid weather.

Annual benefits of the project have been estimated at around Rs 30.7 billion. The project will pay back its cost in just three years.

1410 MW Tarbela IV Extension Under Construction

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Bhikki Power Plant | 1180 MW*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1410 MW Tarbela 4th Extension HydroPower Project Under Construction.
It will be commissioned in February 2018 with its first unit going into operation,while the second unit of the project will come on line by end April 2018 and the third unit by end May 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Karot Hydropower Project |JHELUM RIVER | 720 MW*

Located in Karot - 55 KM from Islamabad - is the First Hydro Power Project under #CPEC. This 720 MW project will be completed in Five years (2016 - 2021) with cost of $ 1.6 Billion.


----------



## ghazi52

Prime Minister, Shahid Khaqan Abbassi inaugurates Golen Gol hydropower project in Chitral. Golen Gol hydropower project will result in a new era of progress and prosperity in Chitral besides stabilizing the national economy by providing low cost electricity to the National Grid.

First unit with the generation capacity of 36 megawatt is three times more than the present requirements of Chitral. This quantum of electricity will also cater for the surge in electricity demand in future.


----------



## ghazi52

*97pc work on Neelum Jhelum project completed*

ISLAMABAD - As many as overall 97.5 per cent work has already been completed on the strategically important 969 MW Neelum Jhelum Hydropower Project and its wet testing will be carried out in March.

This was stated by Neelum-Jhelum Hydropower Project Chief Executive Officer Brig (R) Muhammad Zareen while taking to APP. He said 100 per cent concrete work of the project had already been completed besides 98 per cent dry test of the equipments.

The CEO said that National Transmission and Despatch Company (NTDC) would hand over 500 kV transmission line on February 11-12 after which feed back of switch- yard would be assessed.

Muhammad Zareen said that water filling (pressurization) of its water way system comprising 51.5-kilometer long tunnels has also been commenced in January. He said the project was fast heading towards completion and most of the works - critical in nature - had been successfully completed .

Construction of the weir (dam) of the project , water way system, installation of electrical and mechanical equipments including turbines, generators and transformers in the power house and the switch-yard and dry-testing of these equipments had already been completed , he said.


----------



## ghazi52

2,450 MW Regasified Liquefied Natural Gas (RLNG) based power plants to be completed by Feb 2018. 
1223 MW Balloki Combined Cycle Power Plant is also expected to be completed by February 2018 at a cost of Rs 83 billion.
Regasified Liquefied Natural Gas (RLNG) based 1330 MW *Haveli Bahadur Shah Power plant* would be completed at a cost of Rs 86 billion with tariff of Rs 6.42 per KWH.

These power plants are being made by Punjab Government and Federal Government of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*PEDO seeks licence for Karora hydro power project*


ISLAMABAD (APP): Pakhtunkhwa Energy Development Organization (PEDO) has submitted an application to National Electric Power Regulator Authority (Nepra) for power generation license for its proposed 11.80 MW Karora Hydro Power Project. Sources told APP on Friday that PEDO planned to set up a 11.80 MW Run of river hydropower plant at Khan Khwar River Shangla District. The total installed capacity of the plant is 11.80 MW and has two units each of 5.9 MW. The total cost of the project is estimated at Rs3,632.278 million and the length of tunnel will be 2,976 meters with 2.65 meters diameter. The expected commercial operation date of the project is November 30, 2019. PEDO is a public sector organization set up under SHYDO Act 1993 entrusted by the government of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa to develop hydropower projects in the province. PEDO intends to supply the generated electric power from its said project to the national grid. 
The power regulator admitted the PEDO application and invited all shakeholders, interested/affected persons and the general public to submit their comments in favor or against the grant of generation licence to PEDO.


----------



## ghazi52

* Karot Hydropower Project | 720 MW*
Update 11/2/2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Electrical & Mechanical Equipment Installed at Tarbela 4th Extension hydro power project by German Firm Voith Hydro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

99 MW UEP Jhimpir Wind Farm. Some latest pictures of the Admin Building, Substation, Wind Turbines and Temporary Site Facilities.














49.5 MW Hydrochina Dawood Power started operations in April 2017. This project will provide electricity to 100,000 households.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui

ghazi52 said:


> 99 MW UEP Jhimpir Wind Farm. Some latest pictures of the Admin Building, Substation, Wind Turbines and Temporary Site Facilities.




Winds of change...not only at Jhimpir Sindh, around Keenjhar lake but many areas around Keti Bandar and Sindh river delta are going through these renewable wind power generation projects. 

Good to see this change and more emphasis towards renewable and sustainable energy.


----------



## ghazi52

Tail-race pond is full and ready for commissioning. Tarbela 4th hydropower .
















Great moment. 470 MW machine virgin mechanical run carried out successfully. GM (P)T, CE/PD, T-4 deserve big applause...
Tarbela 4th Extension hydropower project..





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

Sahiwal Coal Power project generating 1320 MW 




























..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

KP Government has produced over 90 MW electricity in different parts of KP since 2013, projects with a capacity of over 2500 MW are initiated, and further 2700 MW projects are under review; images of under construction 10.2 MW Jabori Hydropower project in* Mansehra‬ KPK*


----------



## ghazi52

China Electric Power Equipment and Technology Co. is working on MATIARI-LAHORE ±*660kV HVDC Transmission project. *
The capacity is 4000 MW. Length of transmission line is 878km. Construction period is approximately* 27 months*.


----------



## ghazi52

The CDWP recommended the Evacuation of Power from Suki Kinari, Kohala and Mahl hydropower projects at a total cost of Rs 73.6 billion to Ecnec. The main objective of the project is construction of a* 500kV transmission network* to provide interconnection facilities for evacuation of power.


----------



## ghazi52

Steam Turbine at 1230 MW *Haveli Bahadur Shah Power Plant* has been successfully synchronised with the National Grid.


----------



## ghazi52

*Bhikki 1180 MW RLNG Combined Cycle Power Plant Ready For Inauguration*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Neelum–Jhelum Hydropower Plant ... 969 MW*

Subsequent (stage 2) reservoir filling from El. 990~1002. 1st Tunnel filling to follow soon InshaAllah.














*Balloki Power Plant | 1223 MW*






*HUBCO Coal Power Plant | 1320 MW*

*Updates 11/2/2018.*


----------



## ghazi52

*Nepra issues licence for Matiari-Lahore line*







Transmission lines are crucial to carry the additional power from the projects under implementation to the final consumer. Unlike these lines, the Matiari line will be the first high voltage direct current line in the country.

ISLAMABAD: The National Electric Power Regulatory Authority (Nepra) on Wednesday granted a 25-year special purpose transmission licence to Pak Matiari-Lahore Transmission Company Ltd (PMLTCPL) — a company owned by three Chinese firms — for the construction of 878-kilometre line.

The special purpose vehicle (SPV) company PMLTCPL will be owned by two Hong Kong-based companies: Zhong Cheng Xin International Ltd holding a stake of 69.98 per cent and Zhong Zhuo Ye International Ltd 30pc.

Both the companies are wholly owned by State Grid International Engineering Ltd, a 100pc subsidiary of China Electric Power Equipment and Technical Company (CET) which in turn is 100pc owned by State Grid Cooperation of China (SGCC).

The SPV will be required to achieve commercial operation date (COD) of the transmission line by March 1, 2021 and will be empowered under the licence to run it for 25 years. The project is expected to be completed at a cost of $2.1 billion. The government is extending a series of tax concessions to the project.

Nepra said it issued the licence after consultations with all the relevant stakeholders to ensure that more than 4,000 megawatts of electricity to be produced in south of the country could be transported to the north, mostly the Punjab-based load centres and was satisfied with the credentials of the contractors.

The CET has carried out major transmission line projects in Ethiopia, China, Pakistan and Myanmar etc and had very rich experience as engineering, procurement and construction (EPC) contractor in construction of similar projects.

Regarding the financial health of the company, Nepra said the SPV had been incorporated in September 2015 and did not have any substantial assets as there was no significant activity of the project. It said the CET which will be working as EPC contractor had a total assets of $1.97bn. Also based on financial health of the sponsors, various Chinese banks (HSBC, UOB and CMBCL) had expressed their interest to finance the debt of the project.

Moreover, the regulator said the project was a priority project of China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) and hence the project sponsors including SGCC and CET had strong financial health and possess the required resources to carry out the project.

The proposed 660kV High Voltage Direct Current (HVDC) transmission facilities will be connecting Matiari converter station (about 38km northeast to Hyderabad) and Lahore converter station (about 40km southwest of Lahore).

The proposed project will be passing through Sindh and Punjab and the necessary Environmental Social Impact Assessment (ESIA) had been carried out and cleared by the respective environmental protection agencies.

The project will be built on build, own, operate and transfer (BOOT) basis and will be handed over to NTDC after 25 years.

The construction of the project will be the responsibility of PMLTCPL including the operation and maintenance (O&M) of the converter stations at Matiari and Lahore, while NTDC will be responsible for the O&M of the transmission line part of the project for which it will incorporate a separate legal entity.

The regulator said both the PMLTCPL and NTDC had confirmed that maximum efforts were being made to select the shortest possible route duly considering the future transmission plans, social and environment aspect and to reduce the construction cost, land cost and associated maintenance and security costs.

Regarding the timely completion of 4,000MW of electric power projects so that the full capacity of the HVDC could be utilised, both NTDC and PMLTCPL committed to have proper coordination with various developers of the generation projects to ensure its optimal capacity utilisation.

The licence requires that the option of transfer of technology and future HVDC projects had been duly agreed and covered in the already initialled service and implementation agreements.

Regarding the provision of bi-directional transmission arrangement based on future requirements, the SPV gave an undertaking that 80pc of the contracted capacity will be available for reverse transmission after COD.

The licence required that shareholdings of CET in the project company will not be diluted during lock-in period ie up to six years from the COD of the project. Nepra had already allowed last year a 74-paisa per unit levilised tariff for the project.


----------



## Maxpane

After watching this i believe that we are no more in mess


----------



## ghazi52

*G-B: Hydel project’s feasibility conducted*

SKARDU: The Water and Power Development Authority (Wapda) has completed the feasibility report of the *34.5-megawatt Harpo-Skardu Hydropower Project*. Iltaf Qadir, the project director, updated reporters on the progress achieved. The project will be completed at an estimated cost of over Rs 9.5 billion in three years, he said, adding that the German Department KFOW and AFD of France will donate 80% while 20% would be sourced from the Public Sector Development Programme. “The project will help in overcoming energy shortage in Baltistan division,” he said. Qadir said the mega project will also help in promoting infant industrial units.


----------



## ghazi52

The Senate was informed on Wednesday that energy projects with* a total capacity of 17,045 megawatts will be taken up* under China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

This was stated by the Minister for Planning, Development and Reforms Ahsan Iqbal while responding to a question during Questions Hour in the Upper House.

He said that projects with a capacity of 1,110 megawatts based on research and scientific analysis are on the advanced staged.

The minister said that Chinese experts are undertaking studies to fund hydel projects on River Indus like Diamer-Bhasha, Bunji, and other projects. He said that in principal China has agreed to fund hydel projects on River Indus.

To a question, Ahsan Iqbal said that a project with a capacity of 300 megawatts has been approved in Gwadar and work on this will be started as soon as Balochistan Government provides land for this purpose.

Minister for Energy Awais Khan Leghari dispelled the impression that China is tilting towards India regarding China-Pakistan Economic Corridor.

Giving Ministerial response to a matter of public importance, he said that CPEC is a part of China’s Belt and Road Initiative and a bilateral project between Pakistan and China and no third country can be made part of it.


----------



## ghazi52

Cooling water Intake pipeline. 

HubCo 1320 MW Coal Power Plant

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*SECMC, Reon to install Pakistan’s largest private sector solar power plant at Thar*

KARACHI - With an aim to limit carbon emissions and thereby help protect the environment, Sindh Engro Coal Mining Company (SECMC) and Reon Energy Ltd have entered an agreement to install 5MWs solar power plant at Thar Coal Block II.This will be the largest solar energy project for captive utilisation to date, in Pakistan . The plant will provide considerable savings in energy-costs, along with an expected reduction of 3,150 metric tonnes in the annual carbon-emissions. SECMC will have the option to extend the contract during or after project completion, wherein Reon will operate it for the period of 15 years and then hand over the operations to SECMC , said an official release issued here.A signing ceremony was held at the premises of SECMC in Thar Coal Block II. The agreement was signed by CEO of Reon Mujtaba Haider Khan and Chief Operating Officer (COO) of SECMC , Syed Abul Fazl Rizvi. The ceremony was witnessed by CEO of SECMC Shamsuddin Shaikh and Director Site Operations Syed Murtaza Azhar Rizvi.Speaking on the occasion, Abul Fazl Rizvi said, “The 5MWs solar energy system will contribute benefits equivalent to planting of about 220,000 trees and will be the largest private solar PPA in the country.” “This is also the first-ever initiative by a mining company in Pakistan to install solar power plant for it mining operations,” he added.CEO of Reon Energy, Mujtaba Haider Khan stated: “Pakistan enjoys a geo-strategic advantage for producing abundant amounts of solar energy. Advancement in solar technology has not only improved solar’s efficiency but has also led to a massive reduction in costs. This is a landmark project that’ll significantly reduce the operating cost and carbon footprint.”


----------



## ghazi52

*Tarbela 4th extension project starts power production*

LAHORE: The Water and Power Development Authority (Wapda) achieved another landmark for energy security as the Tarbela 4th extension project started electricity generation on Monday.

The first generating unit has started providing electricity to the national grid. Wapda Chairman Muzammil Hussain visited the site to mark the development.

Highlighting significance of the project in economic and social development of the country, Hussain announced that the prime minister would formally inaugurate the Tarbela 4th extension project in the second week of March.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*660 MW Engro Thar Coal Power Plant Under Construction at Thar to be completed till 2019*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Wapda achieved yet another landmark towards energy security of the country,as Tarbela 4th Extension Hydropower Project started electricity generation today*
The first generating unit(470 MW), put into operation has started providing electricity to the National Grid The second unit is scheduled to be commissioned by the end of April, while the third unit is scheduled to start electricity generation by the end of May, this year.


----------



## Maxpane




----------



## ghazi52

Neelum Jhelum Hydroelectric Power Company – a subsidiary of WAPDA Chairman Lt Gen Muzammil Hussain (Retd) was the chief guest of the ceremony attended by the project authorities and representative of the consultants and the contractors.


----------



## Maxpane

Another great news for our pakistan .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan's 969 Megawatts Neelum Jhelum Hydropower Project in Azad Kashmir is fast heading towards Completion with Chinese Cooperation. Water Filling Starts in Head Race Tunnel. The Project is expected to be Inaugurated by April 2018.





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ziaulislam

we need more hydro plants, that should be the focus now, the future is electricity cheap and reliable
we should shift to electrcity when it comes to railways in medium term and even promote electric cars

we need to utilizle the 100,000MW hydro capcity

electrifying railways like every other country has done apart from USA will dramatically decrease the cost associated with diesel engines...
electrifying cars is important to face challenges of future smog in cities like karachi and lahore

besides it will be cheaper, its thought to be 1/3rd of cost of fossil driven cars

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

List of Power Projects Completed or near completion from 2013-18.
Please note either the first units of some power plants are inaugurated while many are fully completed

1180 MW Bhikki Power Plant 
1230 MW Balloki Power Plant 
1223 Haveli Bahadur Shah Power Plant 
680 MW Chashma Nuclear power Plant
425 MW Nandipur Power Plant 
1320 MW Sahiwal Coal Power Plant 
1320 MW Port Qasim Coal Power Plant 
118 MW Fauji Foundation Coal Power Plant 
300 MW Quaid e Azam solar power plant 
1410 MW Tarbela 4th Extension project 470 MW Inaugurated 
150 MW Patrind Hydropower Project 
106 MW Golen Gol Hydropower Project 
969 MW Neelum Jehlum Hydropower Project near completion 
103 MW Duber Khwer Project operational since 2013 
14.5 MW Nalter 5 Hydropower Project Nalter GilgitBaltistan 
750 MW of different Wind power plants in Sindh including plants like Sapphire, Yunus, Metro, Foundation, Three Gorges, Jhimpir etc

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan's largest fertilizer producer, Fauji Fertilizer Company Limited (FFC) and Pakistan’s largest IPP the Hub Power Company Limited (HUBCO) have entered into a strategic alliance to set up a 330 MW Coal based Power Plant in Thar*


The Shareholders Agreement (SHA) was signed amongst HUBCO, FFC and China Machinery Engineering Corporation (CMEC), a state owned enterprise from China in an event held in Islamabad. The power plant, being a CPEC Project, will be built under a special purpose company, Thar Energy Limited (TEL), and will be based on indigenous coal to be mined from the coal fields of Thar Block-II in which HUBCO has an 8% equity stake.

Commenting on the Shareholding pattern of Thar Energy Limited, Lt Gen Shafqaat Ahmed, HI (M) (Retd), CE&MD FFC informed that FFC will hold 30% shareholding whereas China Machinery Engineering Corporation will hold 10% and remaining 60% will be held by HUBCO.

He assured that this project will help address the power shortfall in the country utilizing local coal, which is also a major goal of the current Government besides adding value to the Company's long term investments in the best interest of its shareholders.

Mr. Khalid Mansoor, CEO HUBCO said Thar Mine would be a game changer for Pakistan as it would indigenize the energy source for the Country. The Project being setup by TEL would be amongst the first of the series of Power Plants based on Thar Coal and would bring about substantial savings in foreign exchange of the Country.

CE&MD FFC and CEO HUBCO added they believe that this strategic partnership will open up new avenues of business growth, whereas the excellent financial position, credibility and best business practices of the two corporates will provide synergy and confidence for all the stakeholders.

Mr. Saleemullah Memon, CEO Thar Energy Limited on the occasion said that with strong and professional sponsors backing the Project would be completed within the allocated cost and time. FFC and HUBCO both are well reputed and internationally recognized corporate entities with extremely high business and financial credibility.

Financial close of the Project is expected in June 2018, whereas the ground work on the site has already commenced and the project is expected to begin commercial production by Dec 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Thar Engro Coal *Power Project (Thar-ll)* is a coal-fired power plant under construction. The first phase of the project will yield 660 megawatts of electricity.The first phase is expected to be completed by early 2019.


----------



## Maxpane

Hope pakistan prosperous well


----------



## ghazi52

*HUBCO Coal Power Plant ... 1320 MW*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*The 1,230 MW Haveli Bahadur Shah RLNG Power Plant has successfully completed its critical reliability test run.*

New turbines pass critical test at RLNG plant

ISLAMABAD: One of the new RLNG power plants the government is relying on has successfully completed its critical reliability test run, according to a press release. The plant is located in Haveli Bahadur Shah of Jhang district.

The project is expected to add up to 1,230 megawatts (MW) to the national grid — enough to meet the needs of 2.5 million households.

SEPCOIII, a wholly-owned subsidiary of Power Construction Corporation of China, is the engineering, procurement and construction contractor for the project.


----------



## Imran Khan

its really great time man we have so many power plants upcoming this year . its again the surplus year . now we need to invest in transmission lines


----------



## ghazi52

*$260m accord inked with ADB to improve power transmission network*








ISLAMABAD - Pakistan and Asian Development Bank (ADB) on Tuesday signed loan/project agreement worth $260 million for the Second Power Transmission Enhancement Investment Programme (tranche-II).

Syed Ghazanfar Abbas Jilani, secretary of Economic Affairs Division (EAD), signed the loan agreement with Xiaohong Yang, country director of ADB. The ceremony was also attended by Werner E Liepach, the visiting director general for Central & West Asian Department (CWRD), ADB.

Under the Second Power Transmission Enhancement Investment Programme (multitranche financing facility), ADB will provide $810 million, in total, over the period of 10-years. It shall support the evacuation of new generation, including that from renewable, improvement of system reliability and power supply quality through reinforcement and improved monitoring and control. It shall also help improve the financial management, regulatory relations, planning, project management, and procurement capacities of the transmission system owner and operator, the National Transmission and Despatch Company Limited (NTDC), and the sector’s newly established commercial operator, the Central Power Purchasing Agency (Guarantee) Limited (CPPA-G). These investments will increase institutional efficiency, cost recovery, competition, transparency, and good governance within the power sector.


----------



## ghazi52

South Korea Ambassador to Pakistan visits Muzaffarabad, Azad Kashmir to inspect the recently completed 147 Megawatts Patrind Hydro Power Plant built by a Republic of Korea Company.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Ghazi Barotha *Project*
*













*

1410 MW Tarbela 4th Extension HydroPower Project.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Govt, Chinese firm to sign contract on 20th*

*LAHORE: *The federal government is likely to sign a contract agreement with a Chinese company by April 20 for laying the $2 billion Matiari-Lahore high-voltage direct current (HVDC) transmission line.

China Electric Power Equipment and Technology Company Limited (CET) — a company owned by the State Grid Corporation of China — had started civil work on small scale at its own risk after the government issued a formal letter of interest (LOI) to it in February 2017. However, the contract agreement could not be signed due to various issues between the government and the company.

*“We are very close to signing the contract agreement which will allow the company to formally launch civil works on laying the line along with construction of two convertor stations within a period of 27 months. The government wants this HVDC line ready in March, 2021 for the evacuation and transport more than 4,000 megawatts of electricity from the coal based plants in Thar, Port Qasim and Hub,” a senior official of the Power Division told Dawn on Saturday.*

*The 878km long transmission line is part of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) and is the country’s first project based on direct current (DC). Another similar 660kV HVDC line from Port Qasim to Faisalabad is also included in the list of the projects to be launched under CPEC.*

“We were expecting signing of the contract agreement, which is ready on our part, on April 6 or 7 of this month. However, the Chinese wanted to have some more discussion with the Power Division on the date of starting construction work.”


----------



## ghazi52

*Neelum-Jhelum project starts power supply to national grid*







LAHORE: Neelum-Jhelum Hydropower Project on Monday started providing electricity to the National Grid on trial basis.

The first unit is contributing 60MW electricity to the system and will generate electricity to its full capacity to the tune of 242MW within next two days. Neelum-Jhelum Hydropower Project, located in Azad Jammu & Kashmir, is scheduled to be inaugurated on 13th April. The project has four units with cumulative generation capacity of 969MW.

The first unit has started electricity generation followed by the second, third and fourth units at one month interval respectively. Neelum-Jhelum Hydropower Project is an engineering marvel with 90 percent of the project being underground in the high mountain areas. The project consists of three main components i.e. a dam, water-way system comprising 52km long tunnels and an underground power house. The project will provide about five billion low-cost hydel electricity to the National Grid every year.

Annual benefits of the project have been estimated at Rs55 billion. For optimal utilisation of water and hydropower resources in the country, Wapda has been implementing a two-pronged strategy for the purpose. Under the strategy, not only the under-construction projects are being completed in the shortest possible time but new projects are also being initiated in both water and hydropower sectors.

Wapda is trying its best to award contracts for Mohmand Dam and Diamer Basha Dam within a year to supplement significantly towards existing water storage and hydropower generation capacities in the country.


----------



## ghazi52

SIALKOT - Chinese engineers have completed an eight megawatts Head Marala Power Project near Sialkot here. Provincial Minister for Local Bodies Punjab Mansha-Ullah Butt told the media here Sunday that the provincial government spent $35.38 million on this project under the supervision of Asian Development Bank (ADB). He said that Head Marala Power Plant would supply at least eight megawatts of electricity to the National Grid.


----------



## ghazi52

*TARBELA 5TH EXTENSION HYDROPOWER PROJECT*

* Location: * Tarbela Dam (on Indus River), District: Swabi / Haripur, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.


*  Salient Features:

Dam Type.......* Earth and Rock Fill Dam (Tarbela Dam)
* Reservoir.......* Tarbela Reservoir
* Gross Storage Capacity...... *11.620 MAF (Original), 7.271 MAF (Reduced)
* Live Storage Capacity.........* 9.679 MAF (Original), 6.328 MAF (Reduced)
* Power Generation..............* 1410 MW (Three units of 470 MW each)
* Execution by.........* WAPDA
* 
Donor Agency* World Bank and Asian Infrastructure Investment Bank

* Financial Status* Local (Rs. Million) .....FEC (Rs. Million)...... Total (Rs. Million)
* 
Original PC-I Cost* ........46,373.60 ..........35,988.00.............. 82,361.60


----------



## only information

who they are planning this
there is zero water in head Marla 
first stop Indian dams on Pakistani water
shame on sleep of govt
tow canals from head Marla are dry from last several months and no one want to speak even a single word


----------



## ghazi52

*Prime Minister of Pakistan and Azad Kashmir Inaugurated 969 MW Neelum Jhelum Hydroelectric Project.(13-04-2018)*


----------



## ghazi52

*Target solar, wind and hydro for future power generation: report*








Villagers relax on a farm outside Sheikhupura next to their panels. Solar power is becoming increasingly common in rural areas of Pakistan that are not served by the national grid.—

ISLAMABAD: The International Renewable Energy Agency (IRENA) sees plenty of scope for renewable energy in Pakistan while increasing energy security and improving energy access, but the country has no clear renewable energy target.

The political ambition to spur growth of renewable energy needs to be translated into a language understandable to investors, the Abu Dhabi based agency said, calling for a clear target to be set. The call comes in a comprehensive analysis of Pakistan’s energy sector, identifying key actions to accelerate renewable energy development.

According to the ‘Renewables Readiness Assessment’, a clear target needs to be set with specific obligations such as renewable portfolio standards, which tend to be more effective because they ensure measurability and are mandated by law.

This will assure investors that they are less vulnerable to changes in the political climate. For Pakistan, such targets imply the introduction of an act duly approved by the parliament, and this would require either a consolidated target or the assignment of renewable portfolio standards to distribution utilities, IRENA assessment says.

While hydropower has traditionally been the largest source of renewable energy in Pakistan — making up almost a third of electricity generation with 7.1 gigawatts of installed grid-connected capacity — IRENA’s assessment finds that the country has up to 60GW of economic and technical hydropower potential.

The assessment also identifies 50GW of theoretical wind potential in Sindh and Balochistan provinces and estimates that 25 million tonnes of biomass feed stocks from industrial and agricultural residue can be made available for use every year.

Pakistan’s demand for energy is increasing, said IRENA Director-General, Adnan Amin. “To meet this demand Pakistan has a tremendous opportunity to cost-effectively tap its abundant solar, wind and hydropower resource potential. Doing so would support national prosperity and job creation, while enhancing security of supply, improving access and moving Pakistan towards greater energy independence,” he said.

Minister for Power, Awais Ahmed Khan Leghari said in the report that the installed capacity of alternative and renewable energy sources in the power sector has already risen from 0.2 per cent in 2013 to 5.2pc of total installed capacity in 2018. Ongoing policy reforms, regulatory transformations, infrastructure development and investment incentives aim to ensure clean, cheap and continuous supply that includes a steadily growing share of renewable energy.


----------



## ghazi52

*Bhikki Power Plant Running* at Complex Load of Gross 1175 MW. The Plant will start commercial operation very soon.The Plant will provide electricity to more than ten millions People of Pakistan very soon.


----------



## ghazi52

The Executive Committee of the National Economic Council *(Ecnec)* on Tuesday approved Rs 474 billion for the construction of *Diamer-Bhasha Dam* to help the country tackle two major issues—water shortage and power generation.

The Ecnec meeting, chaired by Prime Minister Shahid Khaqan Abbasi, approved the much-awaited funding for the project. The delay was due to reluctance from international financial institutions and China. The project is expected to complete in five years.

As per proposed plan, the dam will have a 6.4 million acre foot (MAF) live storage capacity and installed *power capacity of 4,500 MW*. After completion, the project will increase national water storage capacity of Pakistan from 38 days to 45 days and will enhance life span on downstream reservoirs including Tarbela Dam.

Regarding funding, the government will provide fund from the budget and Wapda will arrange commercial financing. A sizable amount will be allocated in the upcoming budget for the construction of the dam.

Past governments in 17 years had performed the ground-breaking ceremony of the project but civil work was not initiated due to lack of funding.


----------



## ghazi52

*Formal Inauguration of 969 MW Neelum Jhelum HEP. April 13, 2018 when Unit # 4 was put online.*

The most strategic and state-of-the-art Neelum-Jhelum hydropower project, located in AJK, has started generating 242 MW electricity. However, it will be fully functional by June-July this year to inject 969 MW electricity in the national grid.

The project with capacity of 969MW electricity will generate 5,150 gegawatt per hour at the levelised tariff of Rs. 13.50 per unit for 30 years. The annual benefits of the project have been estimated at Rs55 billion. Prime Minister Shahid Khaqan Abbasi has performed the inauguration ceremony of the project.

The Neelum-Jhelum Hydropower Project is a world class hydropower facility executed in the deep mountains where geology is neither predictable nor readable.

Never in Pakistan before, has such a complex project, which is one of a kind and is being branded as the new wonder of Pakistan, as only 10 percent of the whole project is on the surface, while 90 percent is underground with water-way system of 32 km tunnels (overall being ~52 km). Besides, transformer hall and powerhouse are also underground. The India's Kishenganga Dam of 330MW has been constructed on the same Neelum river. Since the water destined for Pakistan has been diverted to the Kishenganga project by India, therefore 10 percent less water will flow into the Neelum river. (ICA)

The project witnessed many upheavals on its way to completion and 86 percent of the project got completed without any financial closure. The cost of the project has been revised five times. Its initial cost was Rs80 billion but ended up at Rs500.343 billion. The Executive Committee of National Economic Council approved the project in 2002 at the cost of Rs84.502 billion for the initial design being prepared in 1997 while construction of project started on 30 January 2008. The cost of the project scaled up to Rs277.502 billion, which the ECNEC approved in 2012, and then once again its cost surged to Rs404.331 billion in 2015. And after that it again hiked to Rs500.343 billion.

The initial cost of Rs84 billion increased in the wake of the 2005 earthquake causing design modifications keeping in view the fault line passing through the Dam site thus considerably changing the scope of the project.

Furthermore, due to the rising value of dollar the cost escalated to over Rs277 billion. And then the cost of the project was revised upwards by 86 percent to Rs404 billion mainly because of the inclusion of duties, taxes which further pushed the cost to Rs500.343 billion because of the inclusion of IDC (interests during construction) till completion of the project and the cost of the consultant.


----------



## ghazi52

1320 MW Port Qasim Coal-fired Power Project Karachi, has entered into Commercial Operation Date (“COD”) from 25th April 2018, which is 67 days ahead of the schedule. 
The project will perform successfully during its operation period to deliver sustainable, reliable, clean and affordable energy of about 9000 Gwh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

1320 and nellam jehlam 900MW i think days of load shedding are over?


----------



## ghazi52

*China Power Hub Generation Company (CPHGC), signed Coal Supply Agreement (CSA) with Mercuria Energy Trading S.A.*

CPHGC is a JV project company setup by The Hub Power Company (HUBCO) and China Power International Holding (CPIH). With an estimated cost of approx. $ 2B, the project is one of the largest coal based power projects being constructed under CPEC. 
CPEC is much beyond the trade route for Pakistan. Apart from building crucial infrastructure for the long-term needs of Pakistan, CPEC project would assist bridging the energy gap which is the major impediment to the steady economic growth of Pakistan.

Project will contribute 9B kWh of cheaper electricity annually into the National Grid, and will support 4M Pakistani household in yearly power consumption.

The project would consume an estimated 3.8M tons of coal per annum. A Dedicated Jetty Terminal would also be constructed to import coal directly to the plant from the sea.
The successful signing of the CSA also laid the foundation for coal supply after the start of the commercial operations of the CPHGC power plant project

Mercuria Energy Trading S.A is one of the world's five largest independent energy traders and asset operators and is based in Geneva, Switzerland, with 34 additional offices worldwide


----------



## ghazi52

Some facts about Nuclear Power in Pakistan.

*Operating Plants : 5*

*Reactor* *Province* *Type* *MWe net* *Construction start* *Commercial operation* *Planned close

Karachi 1..............* Sindh PHWR 125...... 1966 December 1972 2019
*Chashma 1............* Punjab PWR 300...... 1993 June 2000 2040
*Chashma 2............* Punjab PWR 300..... 2005 May 2011 2051
*Chashma 3............* Punjab PWE 315...... May 2011 December 2016 2056
*Chashma 4............* Punjab PWE 315...... May 2012 December 2017 2057
*
Total (5)* 1340 operating

Karachi is also known as KANUPP, Chashma as CHASNUPP.

*Units under-construction:*

K-2 1100 MW (Planned Grid connection Aug 2021)
K-3 1100 MW (Planned connection Aug 2022)

*Units Planned:*

C-5 1100 MW (under study, Inauguration expected in 2018)
M-1 1100 MW
M-2 1100 MW

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sur

Imran Khan said:


> 1320 and nellam jehlam 900MW* i think days of load shedding are over*?


imran sahab I think load shedding is because of furnace-oil based IPPs. When governments feed them more money they run generators and load shedding goes away.

When not enough money thrown to IPPs they stop generators and load shedding comes back.


I quote from Business Recorder:
"The IPPs which operate on furnace oil are: (i) Hubco+Hubco Norowal; (ii) AES (Pakgen; (iii) AES Lalpir; (iv) KEK; (v) AGL; (vi) Atlas Power; (vi) Nishat Power; (vii) Nishat Chunian; and (ix) Liberty Power."

also Business Recorder says:
"*6052MW* of electricity comes from furnace oil"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*1223 MW RLNG Balloki Power Plant near completion at Pattoki Kasur District Pakistan*


----------



## ghazi52

*Haveli Bahadur Shah power plant has successfully started combined cycle commercial operations to add up to 1,230MW of reliable power to the national grid.*







*Haveli Bahadur Shah: LNG-based power plant starts running at highest efficiency*

ISLAMABAD: Minister for Power Division Awais Ahmed Khan Leghari has announced that the 1,230-megawatt re-gasified liquefied natural gas (LNG)-based power project at Haveli Bahadur Shah has started electricity production, which has the world’s highest efficiency rate of 62.5%.

“It is a great achievement made possible by efforts of the Power Division, Private Power and Infrastructure Board (PPIB) and other key players,” Leghari said while chairing the 116th meeting of the PPIB on Wednesday.

He emphasised that the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) had greatly helped Pakistan in securing self-reliance in power production while its full-scale implementation would deliver fruitful results across the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dark-Destroyer

what is Pakistan's current electricity production now


----------



## ghazi52

*1320 MW Port Qasim Coal-fired Power Project Karachi, *acting as a leading energy project under China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC”), has entered into Commercial Operation Date (“COD”) from 25th April 2018, which is 67 days ahead of the schedule. 
The project will perform successfully during its operation period to deliver sustainable, reliable, clean and affordable energy of about 9000 Gwh.


----------



## ghazi52

ISLAMABAD - The first unit of the Neelum-Jhelum Hydropower Project Muzaffarabad on Friday started providing electricity to the national grid.

A spokesperson for the WAPDA said that following the completion of its reliability test and adjustments, the unit will contribute 242.25 megawatts of electricity to the system for one-month after which its commercial operation will commence. In another significant development, the unit-II of the project has also undergone mechanical run tests starting from May 16, the spokesperson said. The second unit was expected to be synchronized with the national grid during coming week on a trial basis.

The unit-IV of the project, which was put into operation in April, injected more than 1.3 million units of electricity during the test run. However, during the tests of the unit, the “run outs” exceeded the specifications. Consultants of the project have suggested that for operation for its designated life, its “labyrinth” and “lower sleeve” should be replaced with new ones, for which the contractor has placed an order from the manufacturer, namely Harbin China. The fourth unit is scheduled to go into operation in next three to four months.

The Neelum-Jhelum Hydropower Project, a component of the hydro-development plan, is being implemented by WAPDA on a priority basis to tap indigenous hydropower potential aimed at improving the ratio of hydel electricity in the system. 

The state-of-the-art hydro project has been constructed on River Neelum in Muzaffarabad in Azad Jammu and Kashmir. A 60-meter high and 160-meter long composite dam has been constructed at Nauseri to divert water to an underground powerhouse for power generation near Chattar Kalas through a waterway system that consists of 52-kilometer-long tunnels.

The national grid will receive about 5 billion units of electricity from the hydropower project on an average every year. The annual benefit of the project stands at Rs55 billion.


----------



## ghazi52

*1180 MW Bhikki Power Plant.*
Sheikhupura.


----------



## ghazi52

*Punjab Power Plant will add combined cycle production of 1263MW to the national grid by 2019.*








*The efficiency of 1263 MW Punjab Power Plant is 61.16%.*


----------



## ghazi52

*Mangla Refurbishment Project *

*Location:* Mangla, Azad Jammu & Kashmir

*Cost:* Rs 52.224 Billion

*Current Capacity:* 1000 MW

*Enhancement:* 310 MW

*Estimated Date Of Completion:* 

_"First two units will be refurbished by December 2018, the next two by December 2019 and the other two by December 2020. Refurbishment of all the 10 generating units will be completed by the year 2024, he remarked."_


----------



## ghazi52

Engro energy limited thar coal fired power plant May 2018 progress. 





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

1223 MW CCPP Balloki power plant, Kasur has successfully completed Combined Cycle Reliability Run Test (RRT). 






























Next 1223 MW LNG Power Plant Balloki ready for operation.Engineers Celebrating the successful 168 hours Reliability Test

*Project of Punjab Government*


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*WAPDA chief calls for giving Kalabagh dam’s control to Sindh*

ISLAMABAD: While voicing concern over the country’s low water storage capacity that has sparked a crisis, the Water and Power Development Authority (Wapda) chairman has proposed that operational control of the controversial Kalabagh dam should be handed over to Sindh in order to address reservations about its share in water consumption.

Briefing the Senate Standing Committee on Water Resources, chaired by Senator Shamim Afridi, Wapda chief Muzamil Hussain said Pakistan had a water storage capacity for only 30 days of consumption whereas India had reserves for 170 days.


----------



## ghazi52

*Punjab Power Plant - Jhang ..1263 MW
*
1263 MW Punjab Power Plant Under Construction 

• Siemens H-class Gas Turbine .. 1 Generator.


----------



## ghazi52

*ADB to help K-P produce over 5,000MW*


ISLAMABAD: The Asian Development Bank (ADB) is set to assist Pakistan in generating 5,204 megawatts of electricity by setting up hundreds of micro-hydroelectric power plants in off-grid areas of Khyber-Pakthunkhwa (K-P) and 2,330MW solar capacity in Punjab by 2026 under its “Access to Clean Energy Investment Programme”.

“By 2026, the project would have supported the construction of micro-hydroelectric power plants totaling 5,204MW and the installation of solar facilities in schools (of which 30% will be girls’ schools) and primary health care facilities (including 500 used by women), totalling 42MW in K-P and 2,330MW in Punjab,” said a report launched by the ADB.


----------



## ziaulislam

ghazi52 said:


> *ADB to help K-P produce over 5,000MW*
> 
> 
> ISLAMABAD: The Asian Development Bank (ADB) is set to assist Pakistan in generating 5,204 megawatts of electricity by setting up hundreds of micro-hydroelectric power plants in off-grid areas of Khyber-Pakthunkhwa (K-P) and 2,330MW solar capacity in Punjab by 2026 under its “Access to Clean Energy Investment Programme”.
> 
> “By 2026, the project would have supported the construction of micro-hydroelectric power plants totaling 5,204MW and the installation of solar facilities in schools (of which 30% will be girls’ schools) and primary health care facilities (including 500 used by women), totalling 42MW in K-P and 2,330MW in Punjab,” said a report launched by the ADB.


Micro small hydro is an excellent solution to our problem but time of implementation is large
Wil take 3-4 years to prepare PC 1..PEDO has already done that now another 5 years to build them


----------



## ghazi52

*Tarbela Dam T-4 Unit *... Hydro Project ...

A best video of the Tarbela Dam (Tunnel-4 UNIT 17) is now Running for tests.





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 19/6/2018.*
Thar coal













































................
*3rd unit of Golan Gol hydro project to start production from August 2018:
*
The third unit of Golan Gol Hydel Power Project in district Chitral will start production by August this year. 

In an exclusive interview with Radio Pakistan Peshawar correspondent, Project Director Golan Gol Hydro Power Project Muhammad Javed Afridi said the project will be completed at a cost of about thirty billion rupees. 

The first two units of the project have already been completed. 

With the completion of the third unit, the power project will produce one hundred and eight megawatt electricity.


----------



## ghazi52

*Govt signs financial close for 660MW Lucky Power*

ISLAMABAD: The government on Monday declared the financial closing of the 660MW Lucky Electric Power Project on Thar coal with targeted commercial operations by end of March 2021.

The documents of the financial closing were formally signed by Private Power & Infrastructure Board (PPIB) Managing Director Shah Jahan Mirza and Lucky Electric Coal Power Chief Executive Officer I. H. Haqqi. The signing ceremony was also witnessed by caretaker Minister for Energy, Barrister Syed Ali Zafar.

The project will be located at Port Qasim near Karachi, and based on local coal from Thar. The project is estimated to cost $1.081billion and will be equipped with super critical technology. Seawater will be utilised for cooling the plant.

Lucky Power Project is being financed through debt-to-equity ratio of 75:25. The consortium of lenders include Habib Bank, United Bank, National Bank, Bank Alfalah, Askari Bank, Soneri Bank, The Bank of Punjab, Meezan Bank, Faysal Bank and Dubai Islamic Bank.

Upon financial closing, PPIB will also issue sovereign guarantee on behalf of the government in favour of the project company to secure the payment obligations of the power purchaser.

The Sindh Engro Coal Mining Company which is the lease holder for execution of mining operations for coal extraction in the Thar coalfield, Block II will supply coal to the project while the electric power generated from it will be sold to Central Power Purchasing Agency-Guarantee under a 30-year power purchase agreement.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

The Projects
As per the WAPDA chairman, following projects have been completed so far in the recent months.

Phase-I of Kachhi Canal,
Golen Gol,
Tarbela 4th extension, and
Neelum-Jhelum.
These projects would irrigate 72,000 acres of barren land in Dera Bugti, Balochistan adding 2,487 MW to the national grid.

Following projects are ready-for-construction schemes,

1,410MW Tarbela 5th extension,
2,160MW stage-II of Dasu project,
7,100MW Bunji project, and
Stage-II of multi-purpose Kurram Tangi dam.
Stage-1 of Kurram Tangi dam will be completed by 2020 while Dasu hydroelectric power project, with a 2,160 MW capacity, will start adding electricity by 2023.


----------



## ghazi52

*Jhimpir project starts producing wind energy*

KARACHI: The 50-megawatt Jhimpir wind power project has started commercial operations in a landmark achievement as Pakistan gradually moves to ramp up renewable energy generation in keeping with the world trend and to bridge the domestic shortfall.

This is the first project of Burj Capital, a Dubai-based investment company, in its 500MW renewable asset platform in Pakistan, according to a statement issued on Wednesday. The power project in Jhimpir, which got wind turbines from General Electric Renewable Energy, is in the Gharo-Keti Bandar wind corridor in southeast Pakistan that is a high-quality wind resource capable of generating over 50,000MW of clean and affordable electricity.

The wind corridor coupled with solar power can be further developed into a resource of national importance in order to reduce the country’s reliance on expensive imported fuels and provide people with clean and cheap electricity.


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan's first waste based energy project gets generation license*






ISLAMABAD: In line with its efforts to promote renewable and indigenous resources for power generation, the National Electric Power Regulatory Authority (NEPRA) has granted generation license to Lahore Xingzhong Renewable Energy Company (Private) Limited, for setting up a 40.0 MW waste to energy based power plant at Lakhodair, district Lahore.

The project will deploy state of the art incineration type generation facility and the most suitable waste to energy technology, said a press release issued here Monday.

It is relevant to highlight that the project will reduce 2000 tons/day of the city’s municipal solid waste to generate electricity and is seem as silver bullet to address the municipality’s waste and energy needs of the country.

In this regard, NEPRA has already announced a Competitive Upfront Tariff of US Cents 10.007/kWh for waste to energy projects based on 25 years operational period, with overall capacity cap of 250 MW wherein the share of each province and Federal Territory have been kept at 50 MW each.

Successful implementation of the project will pave way for other such initiatives to solve pressing waste disposal problems and challenges of limited space for landfills and gas emissions resulting cleaner cities and healthy life.


----------



## ghazi52

*969 MW Neelum Jhelum Hydroelectric Project Headworks at a glance.All bays in working position.and Presently 3 out of 4 units are operational.*






*Output of 1223 MW RLNG Balloki Power Plant - HRL Group*


----------



## ghazi52

*Solar mini-grids set up in two districts of K-P*









ISLAMABAD: To solve the power crisis, a German development bank along with a poverty alleviation fund have set up modern solar-powered mini power grids in two districts of the province.

The KfW Development Bank and the Pakistan Poverty Alleviation Fund (PPAF) set up the power projects in Swabi and Karak districts of Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P).

PPAF has been working on hydropower and renewable energy (HRE) projects in K-P with financial support from the German government through the German Development Bank (KfW).

The mini-grid solar systems, implemented in small villages of Swabi and Karak, can produce 196 kilowatts (kW) and 185kW respectively.

Together, they help provide electricity from indigenous and clean sources to about 434 households.

The project follows a similar project in Lakki Marwat where 24 solar mini-grid systems, with a total capacity of 119kW, were installed in off-grid villages.

While inaugurating the solar mini-grid project in Sarobi Ida Khel Village in the Palosa Sar union council of Karak, KfW Frankfurt Peace and Governance Programme Division Head Michael Gruber appreciated the efforts of PPAF and implementing partners in setting up the renewable energy projects in difficult and inaccessible terrains.

“These community-managed solar lighting systems will not only meet basic lighting requirements but will also be available for village-level businesses and local enterprises. They will increase the household income, adding value to local products and transforming lives of marginalised communities,” Gruber said.

“As these projects are located in difficult terrains, we have to make sure that a high quality of equipment and civil structures is used efficiently and in sustainable ways to ensure the long life of these projects,” KfW Germany Peace Governance Project Principal Project Manager Maja Bott said.

She further urged the beneficiary communities to “take ownership of operating and maintaining the solar systems.”

PPAF General Manager Nafees Ahmad Khan thanked KfW and the local communities for their support in completing the projects.

“PPAF is delighted to work on this project with KfW and to play an active part in helping improve lives of people living in the areas which will ultimately improve the socio-economic situation of the people and the overall development of the area,” Nafees said.

PPAF and KfW’s HRE project is spread over two phases. The first phase of the project, which began in 2013 and is expected to be completed later this year, will see as many as 68 solar mini-grid installed, generating a combined 500 kW in remote and off-grid locations of Karak, Swabi and Lakki Marwat districts. Additional micro hydropower plants, with a total capacity of 803 kW, are expected to be implemented in Chitral, Upper Dir and Buner districts.

Phase two of the project is expected to be completed in three years.

Once complete, the project would have been implemented in six districts of the province covering eight union councils in remote areas including in Swabi, Karak, Lakki Marwat, Buner, Upper Dir and Chitral.

KfW Technical Expert Thilo Heighberger, KfW Pakistan Governance and peace Coordinator Shaukat Ali, senior officials from PPAF and implementing partners including National Rural Support Programme (NRSP) and Community Motivation and Development Organisation (CMDO) attended the inauguration ceremony.


----------



## ghazi52

*Germany to help Pakistan increase renewable energy share*

ISLAMABAD: Pakistan and Germany have signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) for establishing a renewable energy platform which is expected to solidify Islamabad’s efforts aimed at capitalising on the available potential for clean and green energy.

Federal Minister for Energy Syed Ali Zafar, German Ambassador Martin Kobler and Power Division Secretary Rizwan Memon were present on the occasion.

Highlighting its importance, the energy minister said, “this Renewable Energy Forum will serve as a hub for renewable energy and energy-efficient business networking, customer outreach and business development in Pakistan and Germany.”
.................................................


*Global consultant backed ETPL’s bid for LNG terminal*

ISLAMABAD: Inter State Gas Systems (ISGS) has insisted that the financial bid submitted by Elengy Terminal Pakistan Limited (ETPL) had been endorsed by an international consultant and was found to be in compliance with the Request for Proposal (RFP) for building the first liquefied natural gas (LNG) terminal in the country.

In response to a petition filed in the Supreme Court, ISGS – a company set up by the government to handle gas import projects – said QED Consulting had also apprised that there was no condition attached to the ETPL’s price proposal.

The consultant explained that in order to provide with an independent analysis of ETPL’s price proposal, it had undertaken comparisons.


----------



## ghazi52

The third unit of Golen Gol Hydropower Project in district Chitral will start functioning from next month.
Project Director Golen Gol Hydropower Project, Muhammad Javed Afridi said the project will be completed at a cost of about thirty billion rupees.


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan all set to produce electricity from Thar coal*






*Pakistan is all set to produce electricity from Thar coal later this year, decades after it discovered one of the largest reserves in the world.*

Geo TV on Thursday reported that the transmission line has been completed to supply electricity to national grid.

The channel reported that RO (Reverse Osmosis) plants and other machines are still being run on electricity provided by the Water and Power Development Authority (WAPDA). But, It said from December electricity generation would begin from coal in Thar .

Quoting chairman of the Sindh Engro Coal Mining Company, the TV reported that coal mining is underway at the depth of 160 meters in Thar.

660 megawatt electricity is expected to be generated from December.

The coal deposits—16th-largest coal reserves in the world, were discovered in 1991 by Geological Survey of Pakistan (GSP) and the United States Agency for International Development.

The Thar coalfield is located in Thar Desert, Tharparkar District of Sindh


----------



## ghazi52

*Karot hydropower station likely to be completed by 2021*







https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/app
Work on the 720 Megawatt Karot Hydropower Station has been going on smoothly and it is likely that the project would be completed by the end of 2021.

The project, which is a part of China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), is to be completed at a cost of US$1420 million. According to official sources, the land acquisition award had already been done and the financials of the project were achieved on February 2, 2017.

The 25 per cent civil work of the project has been completed as construction of access road/bridge, concrete batching plant, diversion tunnel and spillway is in process. The project is located at River Jhelum in Azad Jammu and Kashmir and Punjab.

It is the fourth among the five cascade hydropower projects being developed along the Jhelum River. Sources added that its structure layout includes rock-fill dam, spillway, powerhouse, diversion tunnels, head race power tunnels and tail race tunnel.

The project was being developed on Build-Own-Operate-Transfer basis with five years construction period and 30 years concession period. Karot Hydropower Project, executed by Karot Power Company (Pvt.) Limited, has been listed as one of the prioritized projects under the CPEC.

The project’s main sponsor, China Three Gorges (CTG) South Asia Investment Limited, is an investment arm of CTG Corporation in South Asia, the sources added. The construction of the project has also provided employment to more than 2,000 people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Kurram Tangi Dam --- 83 MW 
*
Concrete on gallery flooring was done yesterday, it was a huge concrete activity of about 634 cubic meters, finished in 26 hours.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Gulpur *Hydropower Plant (GHPP) .. 102 MW * is an under construction, run-of-the-river hydroelectric generation project located on Poonch *River, *a major tributary of Jhelum River near Gulpur in Kotli District of AK.


----------



## ghazi52

Neelum-Jhelum Hydropower Project attains full generation capacity of 969MW.

The strategically crucial *Neelum-Jhelum Hydropower Project* achieved a historic landmark, as the project attained its maximum generation capacity of 969 megawatts (MW) on Tuesday. All units of the project are generating power to their maximum capacity.

Water and Power Development Authority (Wapda) Chairman Lieutenant General Muzammil Hussain (retired) congratulated the project’s management, engineers and other employees on the achievement.

The hydropower project has four generating units, each of them with a generation capacity of 242.25 MW. The first unit was commissioned in April this year, followed by the remaining three units coming into operation, each after one month’s interval.

The fourth and last unit was synchronised with the national grid on Monday and attained its maximum generation capacity on August 14, 2018.

Neelum Jhelum Project’s power contribution doubles

Neelum-Jhelum is a state-of-the-art hydropower project, with 90% of it being underground and beneath the high mountainous areas.

The project, constructed on river Neelum in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, has a dam at Nauseri, an underground waterway system, consisting of 52-kilometre (KM) long tunnels and an underground powerhouse at Chattar Kalas with four power generating units.

The project will provide about 5 billion units of electricity to the national grid every year, with annual estimated benefits of Rs55 billion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Powerhouse Generator Level where all 04 Units have dome lights on - all units generating electricity.
*
Neelum-Jhelum Hydropower Project attains full generation capacity of 969MW.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

106 MW Golen Gol Hydropower Plant Chitral Transmission Line under Construction.Tower Erection by NETRACON in Lower Dir.


----------



## ghazi52

The pressure vessel installed at second Pakistani *Hualong One Nuclear Power Plant.
*
.Karachi 2 and 3 are the first export of China's Hualong One pressurised water reactor design, with construction of unit 2 beginning in 2015 and unit 3 in 2016. The units are scheduled for commercial operation in 2021 and 2022,


----------



## ghazi52

*Karot Hydropower Project | 720 MW *
Updates 7/9/2018.

Water direction changed. Now flowing through diversion tunnels.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*1320 MW Port Qasim Power plant and K- electric plant operational in full operation capacity*


----------



## ghazi52

*Karora Hydropower Project (11.8 MW)*

The project is under construction and has been conceived as a run of river scheme on Khan Khwar in Shangla District of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.








*Jabori Hydropower Project (10.2 MW)*

The project is under construction and is located on Saran River, a tributary of Indus River near Jabori Village, District Mansehra, KP.


----------



## ghazi52

Karora Hydropower Project (11.8 MW)

The project is under construction and has been conceived as a run of river scheme on Khan Khwar in Shangla District of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.


----------



## ghazi52

Jabori Hydropower Project (10.2 MW)

The project is under construction and is located on Saran River, a tributary of Indus River near Jabori Village, District Mansehra, KP.


----------



## ghazi52

Daral Khwar Hydropower station (36.6 MW) is successfully connected to Nation Grid on 15 September 2018.

The project is located in the District Swat on the right tributary of the Swat River. The project area is accessible by road at a distance of 185 km from Peshawar.

The installed capacity of the project is 36.6 MW. The annual clean energy production is 154 GWh.

The project will generate 1.2 billion revenue for the Provincial Government.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Finally Energize 132 KV 179 KM Long Transmission line from 106 MW Golen Gol Power Plant to Timargara Lower Dir KPK 
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*The Karot Hydropower Station 720 MW,* the first hydropower project of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor successfully closed the river on Sept 22, marking the beginning of the comprehensive construction phase

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

* Neelum–Jhelum Hydropower Plant | 969 MW*

*Powerhouse Generator Level where all 04 Units have dome lights on - all units generating electricity.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

River closure ceremony of *Karot Hydropower Project | 720 MW *held at site .


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

Wind Energy Projects of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## muhammadhafeezmalik

ghazi52 said:


> River closure ceremony of *Karot Hydropower Project | 720 MW *held at site .



Good to see a milestone achieved.


----------



## ghazi52

*Suki Kinari Hydropower Plant | 870 MW .. KHYBER PAKHTUNKHWA

*






Suki Kinari (SK), a run-of-the-river largest private sector hydropower project located on Kunhar River in the Kaghan Valley of District Mansehra, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, will add 870 MW to the national grid by December 2022.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Suki Kinari Hydropower to add 870 MW, provide 3000 jobs*


ISLAMABAD: Suki Kinari Hydropower Project (SKHPP), being executed under China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), will become operational in 2022 and ensure jobs for 3000 local residents under recruitment plan in 2019 and 2020.

Suki Kinari (SK), a run-of-the-river largest private sector hydropower project located on Kunhar River in the Kaghan Valley of District Mansehra, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, will add 870 MW to the national grid by December 2022.

Talking to media persons, Counsellor Embassy of China Li Yuanling said Suki Kinari Hydropower Project (SKHPP) had been included in the CPEC projects for being in an advance stage of development.

He said it will eventually help to end Pakistan's energy shortages. "Total cost of the project is $1.92 billion and would be completed within 72 months" he added.

He said this is the only hydropower project in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa on the CPEC list and the Project is listed as the high priority 'Early Harvest Project (EHP)' within CPEC projects.

He said this project is being supported and closely monitored by the governments of Pakistan and China due to its importance.

He said Chinese investments in Pakistani infrastructure and power projects will surely lead to a "virtuous cycle", thus making the country more attractive for foreign investment in a variety of sectors.

He said Chinese company 'China Gezgouba Group Corporation' initiated work on Suki Kinari Hydropower Project in December 2016 with an estimated cost of US $1.9 billion. The project would be completed on 31 December 2022 in 6 years.

The project is being built on a "Build-Own-Operate & Transfer" basis in accordance with Government of Pakistan's Policy for Power Generation Projects 2002, he added.

He said that total operational life of the project is 100 years and the company will hand over the Suki Kinari hydropower project to the Government of Pakistan after 30 years.

He said during this period, the company will be responsible for its maintenance and other expenditures. He said National Electric Power Regulatory Authority (NEPRA) will determine the tariff of the project.

He also said that work on oil-based 12 megawatt project is in full swing to provide electricity to site area of the project.

He said around 1,600 Pakistani people work in SKHPP including over 900 skilled people and over 700 laborers.

He said the company is hiring the services of labour from district Mansehra only.

Highlighting the criteria of appointment, he said noticeboard had been displayed at the main gate of site office of the project to hire the services of local people. He said another 3,000 jobs for the locals will be generated under recruitment plan in 2019 and 2020.

He said the majority of local people have no experience to work in hydropower project or other engineering projects, and those need to be trained by Chinese foreman or skilled man such as surveyor, operator for heavy equipment, carpenter, electrician, welder, plumber etc.

The potential for energy generation from Kunhar River was first identified around 1960. In 1959, Charles T Main US consultants were engaged by WAPDA to study this potential. In January 1960, they issued a report entitled "Kunhar River Project-Kaghan Valley." Further studies were conducted in 1984 and 1995 to optimize the power potential of Kunhar River. These studies identified a series of potential sites along the river from where the energy could be produced by cascading the water energy through run-of-the-river hydro projects.

Studies suggested potential sites for these projects at Batakundi, Naran, Suki Kinari, Balakot and Patrind. Run-of-the-river project envisages that the water is drawn from the river, taken to the turbines in a powerhouse, located down stream through tunnel and after running the turbines and producing energy, the water is again diverted back to the river.

This water is now again available to be used to produce energy through yet another similar set up downstream. This is called cascading. Unfortunately no worthwhile efforts were made in the past on these hydro projects for producing electricity at affordable rates.

It is being carried out now. In addition to this project, two projects have been announced by KPK at Batakundi (96 MW) and Naran (188MW) both upstream of this project. Another project Patrind (147 MW) is already underway downstream.

So in all there would be four (4) projects on this river with total capacity of 1300 MW.


----------



## ghazi52

ISLAMABAD: *The 1,320 megawatts coal-fired power plant* of the China Power Hub Generation Company (CPHGC), which is under construction in Hub, Balochistan, has achieved a major milestone by interconnecting with Pakistan’s national grid, subsequently achieving energization of its 500 kV gas-insulated switchgear (GIS) from the Jamshoro side of transmission lines.

With this achievement, CPHGC has officially entered into the hot commissioning phase of the complex that would lead to synchronization of its first unit with the national grid in December.

The process of power back-feeding was completed after a series of key steps such as line connection, site acceptance tests, high-pressure test of GIS, injection test and inter tripping test, all under the supervision of relevant regulatory authorities. The whole operation was completed safely and all the parameters of the relevant grid equipment were found within normal limits.

After energizing the 500kV system, CPHGC has achieved the energization of the start-up transformer as well as the 10kV auxiliary power system and is preparing for the system commissioning of unit 1.


The milestone was achieved with the collaboration of CPHGC’s production and technology departments and the National Transmission and Dispatch Company (NTDC).

Speaking on the occasion, CPHGC CEO Zhao Yonggang thanked the NTDC officials and sought further support. “The achievement of this major milestone also indicates that we are on track on meeting the deadline of August 2019 for the COD”.

Zhao Yonggang said that CPHGC is a prime example of the bonds of friendship that exist between Pakistan and China. “Here the Chinese and the Pakistanis are working together to help alleviate the problem of electricity shortage that will go a long way in helping to strengthen the Pakistani economy,” he concluded.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Netherdrake

ghazi52 said:


> ISLAMABAD: *The 1,320 megawatts coal-fired power plant* of the China Power Hub Generation Company (CPHGC), which is under construction in Hub, Balochistan, has achieved a major milestone by interconnecting with Pakistan’s national grid, subsequently achieving energization of its 500 kV gas-insulated switchgear (GIS) from the Jamshoro side of transmission lines.
> 
> With this achievement, CPHGC has officially entered into the hot commissioning phase of the complex that would lead to synchronization of its first unit with the national grid in December.
> 
> The process of power back-feeding was completed after a series of key steps such as line connection, site acceptance tests, high-pressure test of GIS, injection test and inter tripping test, all under the supervision of relevant regulatory authorities. The whole operation was completed safely and all the parameters of the relevant grid equipment were found within normal limits.
> 
> After energizing the 500kV system, CPHGC has achieved the energization of the start-up transformer as well as the 10kV auxiliary power system and is preparing for the system commissioning of unit 1.
> 
> 
> The milestone was achieved with the collaboration of CPHGC’s production and technology departments and the National Transmission and Dispatch Company (NTDC).
> 
> Speaking on the occasion, CPHGC CEO Zhao Yonggang thanked the NTDC officials and sought further support. “The achievement of this major milestone also indicates that we are on track on meeting the deadline of August 2019 for the COD”.
> 
> Zhao Yonggang said that CPHGC is a prime example of the bonds of friendship that exist between Pakistan and China. “Here the Chinese and the Pakistanis are working together to help alleviate the problem of electricity shortage that will go a long way in helping to strengthen the Pakistani economy,” he concluded.


Bhai yeh btao bijli ka masla kab tak hal hoga? 
I think it maybe until 2021 jab national transmission grid par kaam shuru hoga.


----------



## Imran Khan

Netherdrake said:


> Bhai yeh btao bijli ka masla kab tak hal hoga?
> I think it maybe until 2021 jab national transmission grid par kaam shuru hoga.


apki DP dekh ker mujhy lagta hai apk koi thanda nhi ker sakta siway maut ke


----------



## ghazi52

*Govt turns down Saudi offer to acquire two power plants*








ISLAMABAD: Pakistan has turned down Saudi Arabia’s offer to acquire two LNG-fired power plants only under a sovereign deal, as laws do not allow selling assets without following a rigorous competitive process.

“Saudi Arabia also demanded Pakistan to provide free land, complete security and utility facilities for setting up an oil refinery of over 100,000 barrel per day capacity at Gwadar,” the sources told The Express Tribune on Monday.

But a final decision on whether to set up the refinery will be taken by Saudi Arabia after visiting the site today (Tuesday).

As compared to the Pakistani side, the Saudi delegation was fully prepared for a hard bargain, according to officials who attended the negotiations.

During the first day of talks, Saudi Arabia showed interest in acquisition of 2,446 megawatts Haveli Bahadur Shah and Baloki power plants, which are located in Punjab and owned by the federal government, according to sources in the Ministry of Energy.

The Gulf country wanted to clinch a deal under a government-to-government arrangement, they added.

“Our legal framework did not allow selling existing assets without following the competitive bidding process, well-defined under the Privatisation Ordinance,” the officials said.

“The government will only take the legal path and that is competitive bidding in case of the already completed projects,” said a senior government functionary on condition of anonymity.

Both the power plants had been set up during the last tenure of the PML-N at an investment of Rs191 billion.

However, they said a government-to-government deal with Saudi Arabia was possible in case of Greenfield projects.

A Saudi delegation led by Ahmed Hamed Al-Ghamdi, Adviser to the Saudi Minister for Energy, is in the town on a five-day visit to Pakistan to find out new investment opportunities.

The delegation held technical-level talks on Monday to review the possibility for investment in Reko Diq gold and copper mines, setting up an oil refinery in Gwadar and investing in the power sector.

The officials said the Saudi delegation wanted to clinch an early deal and buying the power plants through competitive process would consume at least six months.

The Power Division secretary explained the mechanism for selling the assets to the Saudi authorities.

The Saudi authorities were of the view that the General Electric technology that used to set up power plants may soon become obsolete as the GE was shifting its investment towards renewable energy projects.

“In order to satisfy the Saudi delegation, the government has sought a legal opinion from the Ministry of Law whether the existing plants can be sold under a government-to-government deal,” the sources said.

“However, there is still a possibility to sign a memorandum of understanding on cooperation in the energy field but its wording is expected to be vague,” the sources said.

But the federal government has to take the federal cabinet’s nod before signing the MoU with Saudi Arabia.

The sources added that discussions also took place on the issue of getting oil on deferred payments. But no major headway was made during the first day, as Pakistani authorities lacked specific information. More deliberations on getting oil on deferred payments would take place in next two days.

“Saudi Arabia has sought details about Pakistan’s total oil requirements and existing agreements on crude oil imports with other countries,” the sources said.

An official handout issued by the Board of Investment (BOI) on the visit stated that Abdul Razak Dawood, Adviser to the Prime Minister on Commerce, informed the visiting delegation about the liberal invest regime of the country and available opportunities for the kingdom.

The Saudi delegation comprised of high-level officials of various government departments as well as representatives of Saudi Aramco, Maaden and ACWA power.

“The adviser told the delegation on the huge potential of investment, lying unrealised in areas of power generation, transmission and distribution,” stated the BOI.

He informed the delegation in detail on the projected increase in the power consumption keeping in view the economic growth, especially after operationalisation of CPEC.

The representative of ACWA in the Saudi delegation offered their institutional capacity, especially in the power generation areas, and offered to engage with Pakistan in long term projects aimed at ensuring the economic and sustained power supplies, according to the BOI.

He added that they were interested in the areas of renewable energy and establishing water desalination plants.

Head of the Saudi delegation showed his intentions to finalise the framework for flow of investment to Pakistan from Saudi Arabia in mega projects, according to the BOI.


----------



## ghazi52

*KP govt to build 672 mini power projects*

PESHAWAR: The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government is in the final stage of launching the second phase of its Access to Clean Energy Programme to build another 672 small hydropower projects on canals, rivers and tributaries and also solarise schools and Basic Health Units (BHUs) across the province.

The provincial government is getting foreign and local loans of Rs20.76 billion for its Access to Energy project to build mini-hydro projects (MHP) on canals, rivers, tributaries and streams and also solarise schools and BHUs.

The provincial government under its Access to Clean Energy Programme has finalised arrangements to build 1,000 mini-hydro projects on canals, rivers and tributaries across the province for which it would receive a loan of $293.6 million from the Asian Development Bank and French Development Agency (AFD).

The ADF (Agence Francaise de Development) and Asian Development Bank (ADB) are lending $485 million (Rs16.14 billion) while Rs4.46 billion have been taken from the Hydel Development Fund (HDF). The province has to pay back the loan in 20 years after five years of grace period. The local loan component comes to Rs4.620 billion.

The programme also envisages the solarisation of 8,000 schools and basic health units (BHUs). The project would include solarisation of 30 percent girls’ schools and 187 health facilities.

The loan was finalised and approved during the previous provincial coalition government in KP led by the Pakistan Tehreek-i- Insaf (PTI).

According to the project document, MHPs component mainly envisages construction of 672 projects on streams and canals with project area being widespread all over the province. The MHPs would have a capacity range of 20 kilowatts (KW) to 1500 KW. The ADB is providing $237 million for the component.

About 160 MHPs having the capacity of 15.72 megawatt would be built on canals at the cost of Rs3.30 billion in Peshawar, Charsadda, Swabi, Haripur, Kohat, Bannu, Laki Marwat, Dera Ismail Khan, Malakand or any other district having the potential sites or canals.

Similarly, 512 MHPs of 35.415 megawatts capacity would be constructed at the cost of Rs8.495 billion in Chitral, Dir, Swat, Shangla, Buner, Kohistan, Abbottabad, Battagram, Mansehra and Torghar districts.

The Project Management Unit (PMU) for the programme has been set up and is being manned by 61 staff, including technical and non-technical support staff.

The PMU is responsible for all the 672 MHP sites as well as the ongoing 356 MHP projects hence a total of around 1000 would finally be managed by the PMU.

The authorities are also taking necessary measures to facilitate transfer of the operation of the 255 MHPs projects completed under the programme to the local communities.

The document said as the asset transfer was not possible under Private Public Partnership (PPP) Act, therefore, in the light of decision of recently held review meeting, a draft proforma of transfer deed has been developed to hand over these 255 to the local communities in northern districts of the province for operation and maintenance.

Moreover, a summary has been moved for approval to amend the Power and Energy Development Organisation (Pedo) Act to pave the way for handing and taking over of the projects having capacity of less than 2 megawatts.


----------



## ghazi52

*Thar coal project set to start running ahead of schedule*

ISLAMABAD / KARACHI: Pakistan’s first Thar coal-based power plant has been 90% completed almost five months ahead of schedule.

The 660-megawatt Lignite Coal Power Plant is expected to start functioning and supply power to the national grid by December 2018.

Engro Powergen Thar Limited (EPTL) and Sindh Engro Coal Mining Company (SECMC) are making the largest private investment under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) – the only investment which is 95% made by the Pakistanis.
EPTL connected the power plant with the national grid to receive back-feed power supply for the plant on August 1, 2018. “The next part will be achieved by December 2018, when first electron from Thar coal will be added to the national grid. The COD (commercial operation date) is expected to be achieved by May/June 2019,” said Engro Energy Limited Director Mining and Operation Syed Murtaza Azhar Rizvi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

First vessel of coal of Hub power plant arrived at Pakistan International Bulk Terminal (PIBT). It sailed from South Africa’s Richard Port in early September 2018. After nearly half month’s sailing, it successfully berthed at PIBT port.


----------



## ghazi52

The Ghazi Barotha hydropower 1,450MW project, 
Ghazi Barotha Canal during construction (1999-2002).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Thar coal-based power plant *

Updates 7/10/2018.


----------



## ghazi52

Port Qasim power plant:


----------



## ghazi52

ISLAMABAD - The first unit of Thar coal power plant is likely to contribute 330 MW of electricity to the national grid by December 2018, six months ahead of given schedule as so far 92 percent work on coal mining while 93 percent work of power plant has been completed.

Work on coal mining in Thar block II, and power plant near the site of coal mining started in 2016 and was earlier scheduled to be completed by June 2019, but due fast pace of the work, the project is being completed well ahead of given time.

“The 270-kilometre long transmission line from Thar block II to Matiari has already been completed at a cost of $270 million, while work on both coal mining as well as power plant is in progress simultaneously and is in final stage,” Chief Operating Officer of Sindh Engro Coal Mining Company (SECMC) Abul Fazl Rizvi told APP.

Rizvi said the mining work had achieved depth of 154 metres at Thar block II where coal had emerged on the surface.

With respect to quality of the coal, he said it was of very good quality as was expected and as we would go deeper the quality would get better. In the first phase of Thar Coal project , 3.8 million ton of coal would be extracted from which two power plants of 330 MW each would be operated while the power capacity from Thar block II would be gradually increased and by 2024, Thar coal block II would be producing around 5200 MW electricity.

Rizvi said the second unit of the Thar coal fired power plant would also start functioning by March 2019. He informed that in January 2019, work on two more power plants would be started in Thar block II with total installed capacity of 660 MW.

He said initially the cost per unit of electricity produced from these power plants would be Rs 10.8 cents while its cost would be reduced gradually and by 2030 the per unit cost would be around Rs 4.6 cents.

Tharparkar is spread over an area of 19,000 square kilometer where around 9000 square kilometer coal was present whereas the area on which government had allowed to extract coal is an area of 1300 square kilometer and this area has been divided into 13 blocks with 100 square kilometer area of each block.


----------



## ghazi52

*Hubco to acquire over one-third stake in ThalNova Power*


Power plant is being set up at a cost of $498.3m; expected to start production by June 2021. PHOTO: FILE

KARACHI: Hub Power Company (Hubco), the oldest independent power producer in Pakistan, has expressed its intention to acquire over one-third of stake in half-a-billion-dollar ThalNova Power Thar project.

“Hubco intends to commence due diligence of ThalNova Power (Private) Limited to acquire not less than 37% of the total ThalNova shareholding,” Hubco Company Secretary Shaharyar Nashat said in a notification to the Pakistan Stock Exchange (PSX) on Wednesday.

The transaction is subject to corporate and regulatory approvals. Hubco’s share price increased 2.87% or Rs2.31 and stood at Rs82.67 with trading in 945,500 shares at the PSX. The share price of Thal Limited, which is one of the shareholders in the ThalNova power project, hit the upper price limit of 5% and surged Rs18.40 to Rs368.59 with 33,900 shares changing hands.

“Subject to completion of this transaction, Thal Power (Private) Limited shall possess 26% shareholding in ThalNova,” Thal Limited Company Secretary Umair Riaz Siddiqi said in a separate notification to the PSX.

“Thal Limited, through its wholly owned subsidiary Thal Power (Private) Limited, intends to dilute its shareholding in ThalNova Power Thar (Private) Limited in favour of Hubco subject to completion of due diligence,” he added.

Besides, Novatex Limited’s shareholding in the ThalNova joint venture would also be restricted to 26% after the stake purchase by Hubco, a source said. China Machinery and Engineering Corporation (CMEC), which is involved in engineering, procurement and construction of the project, and Descon Engineering Limited would continue to hold 10% and 1% stakes respectively in the joint venture.

ThalNova Power Thar Private Limited is a China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) power project based on Thar lignite coal and is located at the power park site in Tharparkar district, Sindh.

The plant is being set up at a cost of $498.3 million, which includes 25% equity and 75% debt. It is expected to start commercial production by June 2021. The joint-venture partners are determined to arrange financing by first quarter of the next calendar year. “The joint venture has set the deadline of March 2019 for financial close of the project,” the source added.

As per the generation licence granted by the National Electric Power Regulatory Authority, ThalNova will supply electricity to the national grid for a period of 30 years.

The company would sell power at Rs3.67 per kilowatt-hour in the first 10 years of its operations. The tariff would come down to Rs1.91 per kilowatt-hour for the next 20 years.

The tariff comprises 38% return on investment and 48% debt servicing cost.

The project debt would be paid off completely in the first 10 years of operations.


----------



## ghazi52

Thar coal..


----------



## ghazi52

*Chinese leadership committed to further invest in Pakistan's energy sector*







ISLAMABAD: Pakistan has great potential to grow and its energy market will witness major expansion in the coming years.

China would continue to complement Pakistan’s efforts in reforming and expanding its energy sector”, this was underscored by Lian Weiliang, Vice Chairman of National Development and Reform Commission (NDRC) in a meeting with Federal Minister for Energy, Omar Ayub Khan, Friday.

During the meeting Lian, a Minister-level official of The People’s Republic of China, recognizing the imperatives of further reinforcing ties between two iron brothers, maintained that both countries could regularly review the progress of various energy projects and jointly formulate strategies and plans to oversee their speedy and timely execution.

He particularly stressed that Chinese leadership at the highest level remained committed to further invest in Pakistan’s energy sector for its consolidation and self-sufficiency.

Minister Ayub thanked Lian for inviting Pakistan’s delegation to attend the Belt and Road Energy Ministerial Conference, held in Suzhou, and hoped that the Conference under China’s visionary leadership would play a critical role in rebuilding and diversifying regional energy landscape.

The Federal Minister for Energy also took the opportunity to brief his interlocutor about the energy priorities of the PTI government. He underlined that, just ,the up-gradation of Pakistan’s distribution system required an investment worth over $50 billion, while the up gradation of transmission system would require an even larger size of investment.

He added that Pakistan’s GDP is more than three hundred billion dollars and demand for more electricity consumption was rapidly growing opening up more opportunities for foreign direct investment in the country.

Minister Ayub also extended Lian Weiliang the invitation to visit Pakistan.

Lian thanked the Minister for extending the invitation and hoped that under his leadership Pakistan-China energy ties would further deepen and solidify.


----------



## ghazi52

*83.5 MW KurramTangiDam under construction in North Waziristan, KP*
Under sluices gates portion of Kaitu Weir KTDP, Stage - I....


----------



## ghazi52

View of 969 MW Neelum Jhelum Hydroelectric Project recently completed in AJK..


----------



## ghazi52

*Kurram Tangi Dam | 83 MW .......... KP.*
Updates 27/10/2018.

Kaitu Weir KTDP Stage-I.


----------



## ghazi52

102 MW Gulpur Hydropower Plant (GHPP) is an under construction, run-of-the-river hydroelectric generation project located on Poonch River a major tributary of Jhelum River near Gulpur in Kotli District of Azad Kashmir Pakistan.


----------



## ghazi52

*NEPRA grants license for 11.80MW hydel power plant in KP.*

The proposed project is being set up on Khan Khwar river (one of the right tributaries of the Indus River) at Karora village near Besham, district Shangla, in the province of KPK and will have an installed capacity of 11.80MW.

ISLAMABAD: The National Electric Power Regulatory Authority (NEPRA) has granted the power generation licence to Pakhtunkhwa Energy Development Organization (PEDO) for its 11.80MW Karora Hydel Power Plant located on Khan Khwar river at Karora village near Besham, District Shangla, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP).

The proposed project is being set up on Khan Khwar river (one of the right tributaries of the Indus River) at Karora village near Besham, district Shangla, in the province of KPK and will have an installed capacity of 11.80MW consisting of two horizontal-axis Francis turbines (5.90MW each).

The said generation facility will have a very high head of up to 152 meters with a maximum design discharge of 9.75 m3/s. The project will result in a mean annual energy of 71.39 GWh at plant factor of 69.06 per cent. The total cost of the project will be around Rs 3263.278 million with a debt to equity ratio of 75 per cent and 25 per cent of the project cost.


----------



## ghazi52

*Defunct Lakhra power plant to be rehabilitated with private investment*

The Lakhra Coal Development Company was established through a joint venture of Pakistan Mineral Development Company, Government of Sindh and Wapda. Its main objective was to supply coal to the Lakhra power station. 

The indigenous coal-powered Lakhra Power Plant, which has remained out of operation since July 20, 2017’s fire incident, will be rehabilitated under a public-private partnership model.

Senate Sub-Committee on Power Convener Senator Nauman Wazir Khattak floated this proposal and received an affirmative response from the stakeholders at a meeting at Lakhra Power Generation Company Limited (LPGCL) in Jamshoro district on Friday.

“If we ask the [federal] government to provide some billions [of rupees] for this project, which is though a very important project, we will have to delay the overhaul and wait at least until the next budget,” he said while talking to the media after the meeting.
He pointed out slashing of Rs 150 billion from the Public Sector Development Program (PSDP) in the supplementary finance bill to contend that the government is unlikely to earmark funds for the plant.


The senator emphasised that a private company, preferably based in Pakistan, should be allowed to invest in the holistic overhaul of this 150 megawatts plant and given its operational control under a profit sharing formula for up to 10 years. According to him, this investment model is different from privatisation and even the build, operate and transfer (BOT) model.

“We call it balancing, modernisation, operate and transfer – (BMOT) model. After completion of the contract period, the plant will be returned to the government.” He said 186 state-owned enterprises are causing a financial loss of Rs1,300 billion every year, adding that the model’s success at Lakhra will be replicated in other state-owned enterprises as well.

“The government will give, for example, around Rs1 per unit profit to the partnering company,” he explained. Khattak estimated that the generation cost at Lakhra should ideally be priced around Rs6 per unit.

According to LPGCL’s estimate, a sum of $ 33.51 million or around Rs 4.9 billion will be required for the rehabilitation of the plant, which has incurred losses of about Rs 12 billion since its commissioning in 1996. The companies interested in taking up the operational control of the plant are yet to come up with their estimates.

Khattak, who belongs to the ruling Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf, expressed the hope that the committee is likely to complete the process of selecting a private partner under the Public Procurement Regulatory Authority (PPRA) rules in a month. The rehabilitation will take another six to seven months before the plant starts contributing electricity to the national grid, he added.

“The good news is that the plant can be completely revived,” he said, adding that the plant will provide employment to 1,000 to 1,200 people at the plant and between 7,000 and 8,000 people at the Lakhra coal mines. Currently, 351 staff works at the redundant plant while at the peak of its operation when all the three 50 MW units worked the staff’s strength was 1,170.

According to him, Chinese, German and Japanese companies have also shown interest in the plant but he reiterated that a local company will be preferred. The representatives of two local companies also attended the meeting and briefly discussed their proposals.

“The company with which we sign the agreement for the overhaul and operation will be given preference in expansion of the plant’s existing power generation capacity,” the senator said, adding that installation of the additional units of 330 MW to 660 MW is under consideration.

Long before a fire engulfed the plant, lack of routine maintenance, inspection and overhaul for almost the last two decades contributed to its rapid decay resulting in reduction in the generation capacity. In July, 2017, the 150 MW plant was only producing up to 35 MW. The employees hold Genco Holding Company Limited and its predecessor, Water and Power Development Authority (Wapda), responsible for ignoring the plant.

In 2006, former president General (retd) Pervez Musharraf’s regime handed over LPGCL to the Associated Power Generation Company on a 20-year lease. The employees fought a legal battle for seven years and eventually secured the Supreme Court’s order against the lease in 2013.

The senator noted that the Wapda officials who gave wrong samples of Lakhra’s coal to China’s Dongfang Electric Corporation, which built the plant, are also responsible for the problems. “The Chinese who designed the plant were given good quality coal samples. After construction, the plant was operated with average quality coal which damaged its components,” he observed.

WAPDA Electric Hydro Workers Union Central President Abdul Latif Nizamani informed the meeting that 10 workers of the plant contracted cancer due to exposure to poor quality coal.

At the meeting, Lakhra Coal Development Company (LCDC) and its contractor agreed with the committee that they will install a coal washing system. They also agreed to reduce the parameters of ash to 20% or less, sulfur to between 5% and 7% and moisture to 30% or less. The plant will require 3,000 tonnes of coal per day. The senate committee emphasised that the coal suppliers should reduce the price to Rs3,000 to Rs3,200 per ton to help make the cost of power generation feasible. Until 2017, LPGCL was purchasing the same coal at Rs4,062.


----------



## ghazi52

Chief Minister Punjab - Usman Buzdar inaugurated the newly constructed Head Marala Hydropower Project near Sialkot today.

The project, costing four billion rupees, has total capacity of producing 7.64 MW electricity with four turbines of 1.9 megawatts capacity each.






__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*GE clinches $60mln coal power plant deal*

ISLAMABAD: US-based digital industrial firm General Electric clinched a $60 million of deal to provide advanced boiler technology and post-purchase services to a 330-megawatt coal-fired power project in Thar district.

GE announced the agreement on Wednesday under which it will provide its advanced circulating fluidised bed boiler and its steam turbine generator technology to Thar Energy Limited (TEL) power plant, which is owned by Thar Energy Limited. Lignite coal contains up to 50 percent moisture and low ash content, making it significantly challenging to burn reliably.

Thar Energy is a consortium of Hub Power Company Limited (Hubco), Fauji Fertilizer Limited and China Machinery and Engineering Corporation.

The power plant will use local lignite coal from the Thar Block II mine and supply power to the national grid under a 30-year power purchase agreement. The 330 MW TEL power plant is expected to commence commercial operations in March 2021.

TEL is a part of the larger 1,320 megawatts (four 330 MW power plants) integrated-mining and power plant plan under the China Pakistan Economic Corridor program. Under the agreement, GE will provide critical services to support maintenance outages, including the supply of spare parts, on-site inspections and advisory services for improved operations of both the boiler and steam turbine generator at the TEL power plant for 12 years.

GE’s boiler technology has a successful track record of burning similarly challenging fuels in Europe and North America. Pakistan has about 180 billion tons of lignite reserves and GE’s technology can help the country use the indigenous resource instead of importing more expensive fuels to increase energy independence and save foreign exchange reserves.

GE and Hub Power Services Limited – a wholly owned subsidiary of Hubco – also signed a broader operations and maintenance (O&M) collaboration agreement under which the two companies intend to explore opportunities to jointly provide O&M services to coal-fired power plants in Pakistan and the Middle East and North Africa region.

Khalid Mansoor, chief executive officer of Hubco said GE technology has demonstrated its long-term efficiency and reliability using similar fuels internationally.


----------



## ghazi52

*250 MWs electricity can be produced from Karachi’s garbage : CM Sindh*

KARACHI: The Sind Chief Minister Syed Murad Ali Shah said that with using solid waste in Karachi, we can establish five power plants of 50 megawatts and a cumulative 250 megawatts of electricity can be produced from them (Karachi’s garbage).

While presiding over a high level meeting on project of producing electricity from garbage and waste held in Karachi on Monday, the Chief Minister said that 17,000 tons of garbage is lifted from Karachi daily and 50 megawatts power plant can be installed by giving 3,000 tons of garbage to the plant.

Syed Murad Ali Shah directed the Local Government Minister Saeed Ghani that Solid Waste Management should devise a policy for giving garbage to the power plant.

The Chief Minister said that there is a proposal of installing such power plant at Chakra Goth in Karachi which is landfill site. He said that we have to resolve the Karachi’s water problem and energy problem of the province.


----------



## ghazi52

*Thar coal-based plant to start supplying power in January*


THARPARKAR: After succeeding in the first-ever Thar coal-based power project of the country and making it a potential destination for power sector investors, Sindh Engro Coal Mining Company (SECMC) is persuading more investors to go there and emphasised that the next projects should be awarded after competitive bidding to get rationalised prices.

“All the projects which are not installed up till now should go through competitive process, everything should go through competition. All the renewable projects should go through competition and thermal projects too. The best possible rates should be determined,” Shamsuddin Shaikh, CEO of SECMC, said while talking to a Islamabad-based group of journalists in Tharparkar.

“I know the future belongs to renewable and not fossil fuel. Today the price of renewable (wind, solar) is around four cent/unit,” he said, adding, “This (coal) is very important for us, because power plants run 24 hours a day, while the wind and solar cannot.”

Under the umbrella of the China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), the first-ever Thar-based lignite coal power plant of 660 megawatts will start adding power to the National grid in January 2019, as less than seven percent work on powerhouse and its coal mine remains, he said. “Prime Minister Imran Khan is going to come here when we start the project (adding power to grid) in January 2019,” he said.

Thar is now open and it has good quality of access roads being built by the Sindh government. “We came here first and worked on the block and succeeded. Now anybody can come here. Hence, we are calling upon the government that for the next projects coming here, their prices should be rationalised and we would also rationalise our prices,” the CEO said.

He said that in Pakistan, the earlier imported coal-based power plants were ‘ill conceived’; they should have all been based in Thar. “These installed plants are in Karachi, Port Qasim, Hub and Sahiwal. The Sahiwal coal power project is a ‘national suicide’ and it should have been built in Thar,” he said. Shamsuddin said Sahiwal is a green area, and setting up a plant there was not a good idea.

Regarding Nepra’s tariff determination for projects, he said, “I don’t think, Nepra determines the right price, it hasn’t the ability to give the right price, so it has given projects at escalated prices.”

He also advised that investors should also reduce their rate of return to make the projects more viable. “Nepra, CPPAG and all these people should sit together and go through the competitive bidding. Open it (Thar) for all,” he said.

He further said that all this coal would go waste unless we go for its other uses. He said that apart from electricity generation, we can make plastic, gas, fertilisers and other things out of it. “Since Pakistan’s natural gas is fast depleting, while we are producing fertilisers from gas, so it would be a challenge for us and our agriculture sector. We cannot solely rely upon its import, while LNG is too expensive. If something odd happens at international level (sanctions, etc), then how would we import urea?” he said.

“This is the right time to think about coal into gas and gas into fertilisers, as in next eight years, our natural gas would get almost depleted,” he said. To a question regarding carbon dioxide emission from coal plants, he said they still remained under the number they were supposed to maintain under the Paris accord on environment. He said Pakistan has very low carbon footprint, as it has much little coal consumption. “90 kilometres from here, at the other side of the border (in India), there are hundreds of power plants in Gujarat, Rajasthan and Maharashtra. We don’t produce carbon dioxide, but we are on the receiving end from there,” he said. He proposed that all coal projects in Pakistan should use at least 20 percent Thar coal by blending it with imported coal, which will save foreign exchange and indigenous resources would be utilised.

Shamsuddin said Pakistan has 180 billion tons of coal reserves, of which Thar holds 175 billion tons, which is 50 billion ton of oil equivalent (TOC) that is more than Saudi Arabia and Iran oil reserves. He said Thar is important for Pakistan, but electricity from here at high cost is of no use. “We are very conscious about it. Pakistan’s power sector is bankrupt, as today we are sitting on more than a trillion rupees circular debt. The reason is that our generation cost is very high, there are line losses and power theft too. The government should work on controlling it and bringing down the cost,” he said.

Regarding its 660 MW lignite coal power plant, he said that its power project is 94 percent completed while its coal mine project has achieved 92 percent and both are five months ahead of their schedule and will add the first electron from Thar to the national grid by January, 2019. Engro Power Thar Limited (EPTL) and SECMC are the largest private investment under CPEC, and the only investments which are 95 percent owned by Pakistanis.

On August 1, 2018, EPTL successfully connected its power plant with the national grid to receive back-feed power supply for plant start-up. The next part of this dream will be achieved by December 2018 or January 2019, when the first electron from Thar coal will be added to the national grid.

Talking about the progress on mine project, he said that there is 92 percent progress on mine with the capacity of 3.8 million tons per annum. The progress on mine project is four months ahead of schedule and the project cost is 20 percent less than the approved cost. “Currently, we have removed approximately 154 meters of soil and we would be able to extract coal from 160 meters,” he said. He said that coal from Thar is cheaper, indigenous and abundant resource now after the success of first ever large scale open pit coalmine in Pakistan. “We have set an example for the world that Pakistan is an attractive market for investment in coal mining and coal-based power production,” he said.

Shamsuddin said the Sindh government owns 54 percent of the project, but unmatched political support has been received from all political parties and governments for the Thar coal project. He added that SECMC was created with the vision to develop a technically and commercially viable coal mining project in Thar Block-II to bring energy security to Pakistan. He said the total reserves of block II are sufficient to support 5,000MW energy for 50 years, enough to pull the country out of the energy crisis.

Shamsuddin informed that out of current 4,400 workers working at the SECMC site, 75 percent workers are natives of Thar. Engro is operating 24 schools, constructing a 250-bed hospital and several water projects for the natives of Thar.


----------



## ghazi52

*NEPRA grants license for 11.80MW hydel power plant in KP
*
The proposed project is being set up on Khan Khwar river (one of the right tributaries of the Indus River) at Karora village near Besham, district Shangla, in the province of KPK and will have an installed capacity of 11.80 MW.

ISLAMABAD: The National Electric Power Regulatory Authority (NEPRA) has granted the power generation licence to Pakhtunkhwa Energy Development Organization (PEDO) for its 11.80 MW Karora Hydel Power Plant located on Khan Khwar river at Karora village near Besham, District Shangla, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP).

The proposed project is being set up on Khan Khwar river (one of the right tributaries of the Indus River) at Karora village near Besham, district Shangla, in the province of KPK and will have an installed capacity of 11.80 MW consisting of two horizontal-axis Francis turbines (5.90 MW each).

The said generation facility will have a very high head of up to 152 meters with a maximum design discharge of 9.75 m3/s. The project will result in a mean annual energy of 71.39 GWh at plant factor of 69.06 per cent. The total cost of the project will be around Rs 3263.278 million with a debt to equity ratio of 75 per cent and 25 per cent of the project cost.

Earlier, PEDO carried out a detailed feasibility study of the project.

The Authority duly considered the GIS for the dispersal of electric power from the proposed generation facility/Hydel Power Plant. According to the said study, the dispersal of electric power will be made at 132 kV voltage level. The dispersal/interconnection arrangement will be consisting of a 132 kV Double Circuit (D/C) transmission line (measuring about ten (10) kilometer on twin bundled ACSR Rail conductor) for making an in-out of one circuit of 132 kV D/C transmission line from Ranolia Hydel Power Plant to Khan Khwar Hydel Power Plant.

It is pertinent to mention here that the National Transmission and Despatch Company Limited (NTDC) has already approved the said dispersal/interconnection arrangement of the generation facility/Hydel Power Plant.

NEPRA’s decision also stated that the Authority is satisfied that the proposed generation facility/Hydel Power Plant of PEDO will be utilising water which is a renewable energy (RE) source. However, the Authority has observed that the power plant may cause some environmental concerns including soil pollution, water pollution, and noise pollution.

The Authority has observed that PEDO carried out the required IEE Study and submitted the same for the consideration and approval of the Environmental Protection Agency, Govt. of KPK (EPAGoKPK). In this regard, the Authority is satisfied that EPAGoKPK has issued a NOC for the construction of the project, said NEPRA.

The province of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KPK) is blessed with huge potential for hydropower projects. In order to harness the same, the provincial government has set up the Pakhtunkhwa Energy Development Organization (PEDO). And, PEDO has identified around 6000 MW hydropower potential at various sites all over the province. The identified/selected sites are at different stages of implementation. In this regard, PEDO has planned setting up 11.80 MW hydel based generation facility in district Shangla.

PEDO applied for the grant on December 29, 2017. The registrar of NEPRA examined the application and the Authority considered the matter and found the form and content of the application in substantial compliance with Regulation-3 of the Licensing Regulations. Accordingly, the Authority admitted the application on January 24, 2018, for consideration of the grant of generation licence.

Similarly, the Authority approved an advertisement to invite comments of the general public, interested and affected persons in the matter as stipulated in Regulation-8 of the Licensing Regulations. Accordingly, the advertisement was published in one (01) Urdu and one (01) English newspapers on February 02, 2018 respectively.

In addition to the above, the Authority approved a list of stakeholders for seeking their comments for its assistance in the matter in terms of Regulation-9(2) of the Licensing Regulations. Accordingly, letters were sent to different stakeholders as per approved list on February 02, 2018, soliciting their comments for the assistance of the Authority.

In response to the above, the Authority received comments from three (03) stakeholders. These included Indus River System Authority (IRSA), Alternative Energy Development Board (AEDB) and Ministry of Planning, Development & Reform (MoPD&R).

IRSA in its comments desired that PEDO may be directed to provide a copy of PC-I along with feasibility study and approach it for No Objection Certificate (NOC) for the project.

AEDB supported the grant of generation licence to PEDO for its proposed 11.80 MW hydel project; and the ministry of planning, development and reform (MPD&R) stated that the proposed hydel project is in line with the vision 2025, according to which it proposed to enhance the share of indigenous resources.

The ministry supported the grant of the generation licence to PEDO but stressed on timely completion of the project to avoid the escalation of cost.

In view of the above, the Authority decided to proceed further in the matter as stipulated in the NEPRA Licensing (Generation) Rules, 2000 (the “Generation Rules”) and the Licensing Regulations.

The existing energy mix of the country is heavily skewed towards thermal power plants, mainly operating on imported fossil fuel. In this regard, the Authority is of the opinion that use of imported fossil fuel for power generation is not only an environmental concern but also creates pressure on the precious foreign exchange reserves of the country. Therefore, the Authority considers that in order to achieve sustainable development, it is imperative that all indigenous resources especially RE including hydel, wind, solar and other RE resources are given priority for power generation and their development is encouraged


----------



## ghazi52

Recently operational 969 MW Neelum–Jhelum Hydropower Plant


----------



## ghazi52

Aerial view of operational 969 MW Neelum–Jhelum Hydropower Plant.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

The Council of Common Interests (CCI) on Monday approved a proposal to include 1,230 MW Haveli Bahadur Shah and 1,223 MW Balloki power projects in the active list of the privatisation programme for early implementation.

The CCI meeting, held in Islamabad with Prime Minister Imran Khan in the chair, emphasised upon the need for greater focus towards renewable energy in existing energy mix, Radio Pakistan reported.

In October, the Cabinet Committee on Privatisation (CCoP) had approved sell-off of the newly established 1,233-megawatt RLNG-based Balloki Power Plant and 1,230MW Haveli Bahadur Power Plant.

Last week, the Privatisation Commission had asked the National Power Parks Company (NPPC) to submit a working paper on its feasibility.

The Balloki and Haveli Bahadur plants would either be privatised as a bundle package or as separate entities, and the working paper to be prepared by the NPPC will identify timelines, justifications and issues ancillary to it for consideration of the Privatisation Commission board and the cabinet committee on privatisation.

The participants of the meeting decided to further improve the ease of doing business in the country in order to attract investments and to promote industries so that it could truly benefit from the export potential.

The meeting also discussed the issue of rapid population growth of the country which currently stands at 207.8 million with a growth rate of 2.4% per annum.

It was decided to constitute national and provincial task forces, to be headed by the prime minister at the federal level and by the respective chief ministers at the provincial levels.


----------



## ghazi52

Now Tarbela 4th fully functional producing 1410MW 





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The existing energy mix of the country is heavily skewed towards thermal power plants, mainly operating on imported fossil fuel. In this regard, the Authority is of the opinion that use of imported fossil fuel for power generation is not only an environmental concern but also creates pressure on the precious foreign exchange reserves of the country. Therefore, the Authority considers that in order to achieve sustainable development, it is imperative that all indigenous resources especially RE including hydel, wind, solar and other RE resources are given priority for power generation and their development is encouraged


----------



## ghazi52

*Govt to install AMI ABC cable to stop power theft: minister*








ISLAMABAD: Minister for Energy (Power Division) Omar Ayub Khan said on Saturday that advanced metering infrastructure (AMI) system and ABC cable will be installed in near future to control power theft.

Talking to PTV News, he said this system will not only to stop energy theft but also ensure real-time meter reading.

He said Power Division had chalked out a plan to control electricity theft and increasing capacity of generation and transmission of electricity.

"Working is underway on a mechanism to deal with power theft.

The Power Division is engaging with the provinces on creation of special task forces with the support of provincial governments, local authorities and law enforcement agencies for crackdown against electricity theft," he added.

The minister said ABC cable, which had a capacity to stop any kind of electricity theft, would be installed initially in the premises of IESCO, PESCO and LESCO and the cost for that project had been estimated at $900 million.

The Asian Development Bank would finance the project.

The steps, he said, would not only reduce power theft but also lead to decline in the circular debt.

Transmission and distribution capacity of electricity would be increased by Metering Tree and introduction of ABC cable, he said, adding that deficit in power sector could be overcome.


----------



## ghazi52

ISLAMABAD: Construction work on *Mohmand and Diamer Bhasha dams* would commence respectively from February and May 2019, the Water and Power Development Authority (Wapda) Chairman Lt Gen (retd) Muzammil Hussain told the Senate Committee on Water Resources on Wednesday.

Briefing the Senate panel, he said Balochistan government did not have the network to distribute 74,000-acre feet water of Kichhi Kanal.

“The province has the network to distribute only 10,000-acre feet water while 62,000-acre feet water could not be distributed, owing to the absence of distribution system,” he said.

He said Wapda has completed various overdue projects in the last two years including Tarbela-IV, Golan Gol, Neelum-Jhelum despite severe issues of scarcity of funds. Massive liabilities of Wapda could not be cleared in five years period despite not starting the new projects during the period.

“Wapda has asked Balochistan government to assign it the task to construct *Naulong Dam*,” he added.

He said during an earlier year of the country, Wapda had completed 12 projects in 12 years as funds were available in abundance. Brushing aside the allegations of neglecting Balochistan, he said out of 81 Public Sector Development Programmes (PSDP) projects, 36 are situated in Balochistan.

Out of the 36 projects of Balochistan, 32 projects were approved in the PSDP. Rs22 billion have so far been spent on constructing water reservoirs [in the province] and Rs47.3 billion would be spent during the current year, he said.

The official told the Senate body that the cost of K-4 project of Karachi had jumped up from Rs 14 billion to Rs 74 billion. The project would not complete in the next 20 years if funds are not available, he added.

Senator Hasil Bazinjo of the National Party urged that the PM-Chief Justice fund for construction of Mohmand and Diamer-Bhasha dams should be diverted to complete 100 dams in Balochistan.

Senator Usman Kakar said over 12 million acre water was getting wasted in Balochistan and Rs 500 billion were needed to build reservoirs in the province. The water reservoir projects should be included in the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), he added.


Senator Dr Jehanzeb Jamaldini of the Balochistan National Party directed the Ministry of Water Resources to give feasibility of constructing only one dam in the province. The meeting was told by officials that during the last financial year, Rs35 million had been spent for constructing Khazana Dam.

This year Rs4 billion has been allocated out of which 8 million have so far been released. The committee was informed that work on Naulong Dam has been over-delayed.

The Asian Development Bank had agreed to provide funds with the condition to construct distribution network first. However, the provincial government has not yet constructed the distribution system.

Wapda chairman said the process to prepare PC-I for construction of Bara dam was initiated in 2002, adding that 6MW electricity will be produced from the dam.

Tenders were issued in December 2009 and April 2010, but no bid was received. The cost has increased manifold in PC-II of the project which has been deposited in Ministry of Water Resources, they said.

The chairman of the committee approved constituting a committee for changing the venue of Khazana dam. The committee recommended completing one or two dams in Balochistan on a priority basis.


----------



## ghazi52

*CPHGC Plant Connected to the National Grid*

The 1320 MW coal-fired power plant of the China Power Hub Generation Company (Pvt.) Ltd, being constructed in Hub, Balochistan, achieved a major milestone last month when it interconnected with Pakistan’s National Grid, subsequently achieving back energization of its 500KV GIS from Jamshoro side of the transmission lines.






__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Govt starts homework for privatisation of two RLNG-fired power plants*

ISLAMABAD: The Privatization Commission (PC) board has asked National Power Parks Management Company Limited (NPPMCL) to come up with a detailed working paper on proposed privatisation of two regasified liquid natural gas- RLNG-based power plants, a statement said on Tuesday.

The 1233 MW #Balloki and 1230 MW HaveliBahadurShah power plants have already been cleared by Cabinet Committee on Privatization (CCoP) for their 100pc privatisation in the next two years.

The meeting, which was presided over by Muhammad Mian Soomro, Chairman Privatization Commission, directed the management of NPPMCL to work on the feasibility paper for the privatisation of the power plants as either a bundle package or separate entities along with timelines, justifications, and any issues ancillary to it for the consideration of the board and CCoP.

A senior official said before initiating the privatisation process of these plants, their case would be taken to the Council of Common Interests (CCI).

“After that the privatization of these entities would be done under the strategic sale,” the official added

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*60,000 acres reserved for renewable energy projects*







Karachi: The Sindh Government has reserved 60,000 acres of land for renewable energy projects as it seeks to harness the massive energy potential of the province, a news source quoted Sindh Energy Minister Imtiaz Ahmed Shaikh. He was speaking at the 17th World Wind Energy Conference.

Shaikh said the government would develop its own grid company under public-private partnership that would be dedicated to evacuate clean electricity being generated in the country's only wind corridor in Thatta-Jhimpir area.

He also announced plans to set up a World Bank-funded USD 100 million solar power project to facilitate the residents of off-grid areas. He hoped that Islamabad would approve the proposed wind energy projects.

On energy projects, the minister said that 23 wind energy projects had started functioning in Gharo-Jhimpir corridor of the province while another 30 to 40 such projects were under different stages of completion.

He said the government was committed to promote utilisation of clean generation resources in the province, adding that utmost efforts were being made to produce clean, renewable energy.


----------



## ghazi52

Sahiwal coal power project have fully operational. 1320 MW plant...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Engineers visit 4320 MW Dasu Hydro Power Plant dam site Kohistan

Main Civil Works Contracts awarded to M/s CGGC, China. Contract Agreement with M/s CGGC, China signed on March 08, 2017. Contractor has commenced their services and mobilized at Site w.e.f June 23, 2017. Construction activities on Access Roads to Diversion Tunnel Inlet (CR1 & CR2) and on Adit are in progress.






Work started today on Audit No. 2 to make access for diversion tunnels under Dasu Hydropower Project by main dam contractor company (CGGC). 
December 10, 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

KARACHI: National Electric Power Regulatory Authority (NEPRA) has granted power generation licenses to five independent power producers (IPPs); which will add 195 megawatts of electricity to the national grid.

The IPPs that were granted licenses are: NORINCO International Thatta Power (Pvt) Limited (NITPPL), Master Green Energy Limited (MGEL), Lakeside Energy (Private) Limited (LEPL), Ghotki Power (Private) Limited (GPPL), and Mehar Hydropower (Private) Limited (MHPPL).The three of the five IPPs are wind power-based and located in Sindh while one is bagasse-based and one hydel power-based.

Two wind power based projects are at Jhimpir and Gharo, in the province of Sindh. The estimated potential for these two projects is more than 50,000MW. At the moment, around 15 projects with a cumulative installed capacity of around 790MW have been installed and commissioned; whereas another 23 projects including NITPPL with cumulative capacity of around 1250 MW are in various stages of implementation.

Chinese based NORINCO International Cooperation Limited, holding 90 percent shares in NITPPL, has established its business network all over the world. Government of Sindh has allocated 2500 acres of land in Jhimpir, for setting up a 100MW wind power plant; to be developed in two phases, 50.00MW in each phase. NEPRA had already granted a license in the name of NITPPL for the phase-I, now NEPRA has granted power generation license to the company for the period of 27 years to execute the phase-II of the project.

NEPRA has granted another power generation license to MGEL for its 50MW wind farm located at Deh Son Walhar, Jamshoro. The main sponsor of the project is Master Group (MG), considered pioneers of bedding industry and manufacturing mattresses in the country. Similarly, the power regulator granted power generation license to LEPL for its 50 generation facility located at Deh Kohistan in Thatta. The sponsors of the project include Naveena Exports Limited and Al Karam Textile Mills (Pvt) limited each holding 50% shares in the project.

Another power generation license was granted to GPPL by NEPRA for its 45MW bagasse-based generation facility located at Goth Islamabad, Ghotki. The GHTKIPPL is a 100% owned subsidiary of JDW Sugar Mills Limited (JDWSML), specifically set up for developing a 45 MW bagasse-based power generation facility.

NEPRA granted power generation license to MHPPL for its 10.49MW hydel-based powr generation facility located in Kasur, Punjab. The ATPL is the main sponsor of the project and has been involved in the development of the hydel power plants including 720 MW Karot, 545MW Kaigah and 81 MW Malakand-Ill.


----------



## ghazi52

*Govt, Asian Development Bank sign deals worth $284m to improve power transmission network*






The agreement was signed at a ceremony in Islamabad by the ADB Country Director for Pakistan, Xiaohong Yang and Secretary Economic Affairs Division Noor Ahmed. — Photo courtesy of ADB press release

The government on Thursday signed loan and grant agreements worth $284 million with the Asian Development Bank (ADB) in order to "improve Pakistan's power transmission network", stated a press release issued by ADB.

The agreement was signed at a ceremony in Islamabad by ADB Country Director for Pakistan, Xiaohong Yang, and Secretary Economic Affairs Division Noor Ahmed.

"The project will help provide a more stable and secure electricity supply, so people and businesses can continue their productivity and contribution to the economy," Yang said, adding: "ADB was working with the government as well as private sector to further develop Pakistan’s power supply chain, including expanding the power transmission network".

This agreement is the third tranche of a multi-tranche financing facility (MFF) under the ADB-supported Second Power Transmission Investment Program.

"The MFF aims to develop a stronger, smarter, greener, and more climate resilient power transmission system in Pakistan," the press release stated.

The tranche comprises a $280 million loan from ADB's ordinary capital resources as well as a $4 million grant from the High-Level Technology Fund (HLTF) to help the National Transmission and Dispatch Company Limited (NTDC) meet the country’s electricity demand of 1,150 megawatts "efficiently and reliably".

In an attempt to achieve this, it will deploy high-level technologies and climate-resilient transmission systems through load centers in Punjab.

The investment in the power transmission network — the first investment of its kind by ADB in the country — will pilot large-scale, grid-connected battery energy storage system, which will help NTDC "comply with national standards and best practices in power distribution".

It will also enhance the NTDC’s capacity to dispatch intermittent renewable energy.

This investment will also facilitate the development of ancillary services market which is an important component of the future competitive power market.

"The capacity building component of Tranche 3 will support the government in preparing an energy storage system roadmap to leverage the country’s rich indigenous renewable energy potential for longer term energy security," said Yang.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Hub power plant


----------



## ghazi52

*PM Khan asks authorities to finalise renewable energy policy by January*
December 26, 2018







Imran Khan calls for timely and accurate estimations about demand and supply in the energy sector. —PID

Prime Minister Imran Khan on Wednesday directed the concerned authorities to finalise the policy on renewable energy within a month’s time, _Radio Pakistan_ reported.

Chairing a meeting of the Cabinet Committee on Energy in Islamabad, the prime minister underscored the need for improved coordination between the relevant departments and called for addressing governance issues in the energy sector.

Imran Khan emphasised upon the need for timely and accurate estimations about demand and supply in the energy sector so as to avoid any interruption in the power supply.

The prime minister was briefed about the current demand and supply situation in the power sector, the projections of petroleum and power division for the next six months, the existing energy mix, and the availability and utilisation of indigenous resources.

It was also briefed about gas management plans of Sui Northern Gas Pipelines Limited and Sui Southern Gas Company for the winter season.

The meeting was briefed that efforts are being made to curtail the duration of gas loadshedding to other sectors such as CNG and captive power plants of general industries.

The meeting decided to immediately notify a ban on any further import of furnace oil.

The prime minister directed that a detailed plan, in consultation with refineries, regarding the upgradation of existing facilities and export of surplus furnace oil should be worked out on priority basis.


----------



## ghazi52

660 MW Engro Coal Fired Power Plant Block II Under Construction at *Tharparkar, Sindh* 
First unit of the plant to start power generation in January 2019 while the whole project to be completed till March 2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Power Ministry to Hire 10,000 People to Prevent Power Theft*

Minister for Power, Omer Ayub Khan, announced on Friday that the ministry is planning to hire more people in the power distribution companies through a transparent procedure to fill in the shortage of meter readers and technical personnel in order to prevent electricity theft.

The minister said that there will be as many as 10,000 hirings in this regard. He made this announcement in the question hour in the National Assembly.

Ayub further revealed that they will hire the new staff through advertisements in a transparent manner to improve the efficiency of the power distribution companies.

He apprised the House that the Power Division had clearly directed all the power distribution companies to ensure accurate billing and abstain from overcharging the public.

In case of overcharged electricity bill, the consumer can write to the relevant offices for their grievances’ redressal, said the minister.

He told the parliamentarians that vacancies of meter readers and technical staff remained unfilled for years. Due to the shortage of staff, incidents like overbilling and fictitious meter readings occurred, Ayub added.

The minister said that they will improve the financial condition of the power sector through technology, administrative measures, and better availability of human resources.

According to him, around 250 officials in the power companies have been terminated while 8000 first information reports (FIRs) have been filed. Moreover, they have sent 1250 officials to jail in lieu of FIRs on charges of power theft and other crimes


----------



## ghazi52

*102 MW Gulpur Hydro Power Project, Kotli, Azad Jammu & Kashmir*

Total capacity reservoir: 21,893,000 m3 (17,749 acre·ft)

Gulpur Hydropower Project is the third independent hydropower project in Pakistan. Korean company has also been awarded other contracts to build hydropower plants in the country on BOOT basis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Successful unit 1 synchronization of HUBCO coal power plant 1320 MW 





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

*660MW CPHGC power plant connected to national grid*


KARACHI: The China Power Hub Generation Company (CPHGC) has successfully synchronised one of its two 660MW coal-fired power plants with the national grid, the company announced on Monday.

The synchronisation of the first unit was achieved ahead of schedule and was realised within the agreed technical parameters, said the company release. After the commencement of commercial operations at CPHGC, the project will add 9 billion kWh of electricity of the national grid every year meeting electricity needs of 4 million households in the country.

The project will run on imported coal and will operate with super-critical technology at a total installed capacity of 1,320MW. The company also announced that it plans to complete the second 660 MW unit within the stipulated time and synchronisation would be completed by Aug 2019.

While announcing the completion of project, CPHGC Chief Executive Zhao Yonggang appreciated the team work and efforts by Pakistani and Chinese employees to complete the project before time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Thrilling view of Tarbela Dam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/






Amazing drone video of night view of 2x660MW power plant by China Power Hub Generation Company.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*WAPDA completes three major hydel projects in 2018*

ISLAMABAD: The Water and Power Development Authority (WAPDA) steadfastly moved ahead during the year 2018 to regain its past glory, as it successfully completed and commissioned three long-delayed mega hydropower projects with cumulative generation capacity of 2,487 megawatts (MW).

With commissioning of the 108MW Golen Gol, the 1,410MW Tarbela 4th Extension and the 969MW Neelum-Jhelum hydropower projects in 2018, the installed generation capacity of Wapda hydroelectric power surged to 9,389 MW from 6,902MW, registering an increase of 36 per cent in one year.

Prior to this, Wapda could manage to take its hydel generation to 6,902MW in 59 years since its inception in 1958.
Wapda contributed 25.63 billion units of hydel power to the national grid during 2018 despite the fact that water flows in 2018 remained historically low. The contribution of hydel electricity to the system greatly helped the country in meeting electricity needs and lowering the tariff for the consumers.

It is worth mentioning that hydropower is the cheapest and the most environment-friendly source of electricity. According to the data of Pakistan Electric Power Company (Pepco) regarding per unit cost of electricity generated from various sources during fiscal year 2017-18, it is Rs2.22 for Wapda hydel, which is far less than per unit cost of electricity generated from all other sources.

Tarbela 4th Extension: WAPDA completes load rejection test of all units

In comparison to hydel electricity, the cost is Rs8.91 per unit for gas, Rs16.16 for residual furnace oil (RFO), Rs16.45 for high speed diesel (HSD), Rs10.89 for coal, Rs8.78 for nuclear, Rs16.35 for wind, Rs8.60 for bagasse, Rs16.83 for solar, Rs11.30 for re-gasified natural gas (RLNG) and Rs10.67 per unit for electricity imported from Iran.

Apart from its achievements in the hydropower sector, Wapda also succeeded in achieving major targets to construct mega water reservoirs in the country. Resultantly, construction of Mohmand dam is scheduled to commence soon.

It will be the first mega dam project to be undertaken in the five decades after construction of Tarbela Dam in the 1970s. In addition, construction work on Diamer Bhasha Dam project is also likely to start in mid-2019.

The Mohmand and Diamer Bhasha dams will store 9.3MAF of water and generate 5,300MW of low-cost hydel power.


----------



## ghazi52

1320 MW Sahiwal *Coal Power Plant* has most advanced environment protection technology such as electrostatic precipitators, flue gas desulfurization, low NOx burners, optimized furnace combustion organization, wind-proof & dust control net & wastewater treatment plant for the reduction of Pollution.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan plans hydro projects on Jhelum River with Chinese help*

Pakistan has offered China to carry a research on the Jhelum river cascade, which was proposed last month during the 8th Joint Cooperation Committee (JCC) in Beijing. Curbing Pakistan’s water crisis and power shortage have been a focus area under the China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

The JCC documents reveal that both countries will discuss 700 MW Azad Pattan and 640 MW Mahl hydropower projects at the next Expert Panel meeting, and the meeting will also go through other power projects proposed by provinces. Under CPEC, Karot hydropower project and the Neelum-Jhelum hydro power project are already located on the Jhelum River.


----------



## ghazi52

*Minister for GIS mapping of 11Kv feeders*

ISLAMABAD - Federal Minister for Power, Omar Ayub Khan has directed the electricity distribution companies (DISCOs) to immediately undertake GIS mapping of all the 11Kv feeders and replace the 100000 electromagnetic electricity meters with digital meters by end of February 2019 to reduce line losses.

The minister passed these directions while presiding over a meeting on the overall performance of the Ex-WAPDA Distribution Companies (Discos) here Monday. The meeting was attended by the Chief Executive Officers (CEO) of all DISCOs. The meeting also discussed the plan for the upcoming summer.


----------



## ghazi52

*Ministry seeks tax exemption on income of power plants*

ISLAMABAD: The ministry of energy has sought tax exemption for National Power Parks Management Company Private Limited (NPPMCL) for income generated from Balloki and Haveli Bahadur Shah power plants. In this regard, the ministry of energy has prepared a summary and sent it to the law division, the finance ministry, and the Federal Board of Revenue (FBR) for feedback.

According to the documents, the summary seeks tax exemption on the income of NPPMCL. The summary will be forwarded to federal cabinet’s Economic Coordination Committee (ECC) after incorporating the feedback and advice provide by the law division, FBR and the finance ministry.


----------



## ghazi52

*Danish companies to bid for renewable energy projects*
January 25, 2019





Pakistan government is working on opening the power sector to turn it into a multi-buyer and multi-seller market, which will offer huge investment opportunities in all related areas. 

ISLAMABAD: Danish investors have made a firm commitment to participating in the bidding process for renewable energy projects in Pakistan, which the government is planning to conduct in the third or fourth quarter of the current year after approval of the renewable energy policy.

The assurance came in a meeting between a delegation of Danish renewable energy investors, led by Denmark Ambassador to Pakistan Rolf Michael Hay Pereira Holmobe, and Minister for Power Omar Ayub Khan at the latter’s office on Thursday. Prime Minister’s Task Force on Energy Chairman Nadeem Babar also participated in the meeting.

The Danish ambassador expressed satisfaction over Pakistan government’s plans, saying investors of Denmark were closely and keenly following the growing power sector of Pakistan. “Danish companies will participate in the bidding for renewable energy projects since Danish technologies are amongst the top most in the world in such areas,” the envoy said.

The minister for power, while welcoming the interest of Danish investors in renewable energy, told the delegation that Pakistan’s upcoming renewable energy policy was aimed at implementing affordable energy projects on a massive scale to increase its share in the overall energy mix by 20% till 2025 and 30% till 2030 from the existing 4%.

He said the Power Division was also working on a proposal for consideration of the cabinet in a bid to pave the way for the clearance of renewable energy projects that were stalled due to a previous government’s decision. It would help “gain confidence of investors in the sector”.

He pointed out that Pakistan government was also working on opening the power sector to turn it into a multi-buyer and multi-seller market, which would offer huge investment opportunities in all related areas.

PM Task Force Chairman Babar highlighted that the task force was in the process of finalising the country’s energy demand scenario for the longer duration of 25 years, with a full-fledged energy plan for transparent transactions at all levels.

He apprised the Danish delegation that the government’s policy in that regard would be based on three principles – energy availability, affordability and security.

The power minister emphasised that only utilisation of domestic resources like hydel, solar, wind and Thar coal could ensure affordability of electricity since other sources largely depended on fluctuations in international markets.


----------



## ghazi52

Port Qasim Power Plant inducts 46 new Pakistani university graduates.

The 2x660 MW coal powered Port Qasim Power Plant,


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*CPPCL to review tariff for 300MW Gwadar coal plant*






KARACHI: CIHC Pak Power Company Limited (CPPCL), developer of 300MW coal-fired power plant in Gwadar, has rejected the engineering, procurement, construction (EPC) stage tariff of Rs6.69/kWh determined by the regulator and urged for review to reconsider the tariff, a document said.

CPPCL had proposed a 30-year levelised tariff of Rs8.91/kWh for the power plant being setup at a cost of $542.36 million.

In a review petition, CPPCL contended that National Electric Power Regulatory Authority (Nepra), unilaterally reduced Return on Equity (RoE) from 17 percent to 14 percent justifying that the overall country risk came down and the need for power projects has reduced over time.

CPPCL noted that country risk was depicted by macroeconomic, indicators such as foreign exchange reserves, current account balance, and reserves adequacy, GDP growth etc, all of which were trending negatively since 2014.

Highlighting the fundamentals of Pakistan’s economy, CPPCL noted mere addition of power to the grid does not itself bring down the overall country risk, as total debt and liabilities have increased from Rs17.4 trillion in 2014 to Rs28.4 trillion in 2018; current account deficit has increased from $3.13 billion in 2014 to $18.13 billion in 2018; and foreign exchange reserves have reduced from $13.5 billion in 2015 to $9.89 billion in 2018.

It added credit rating at the start of 2015 by Fitch and Moody's was B and B3 respectively, which was considered a highly speculative country to invest in. The credit rating provided by Fitch and Moody's recently is B- and B3 respectively, which still falls under highly speculative category for investment.

The review petition also noted that the project was situated in a high risk zone, and the CSR requirements imposed on the company further justified the need for a higher return.

“In light of the above, we feel that the authority may kindly reconsider its decision on the matter and approve the return sought by the company of 17 percent,” it said.

CPPCL further contended that Nepra had used EPC cost signed by Jamshoro coal-fired power project as the benchmark for evaluating EPC cost of their project. “A 150MW unit project cannot be compared to a 660MW unit project as there is a significant escalation in terms of per MW costs for the former over latter,” it said.

CPPCL submitted the authority completely ignored the fact that the EPC cost was arrived at through a transparent and competitive bidding process. “Jamshoro plant should not be used as a benchmark and the number arrived at through a transparent bidding process as per Nepra guidelines should be used to arrive at the EPC cost of the project.”

Nepra disapproved black start generator cost of $10.8 million on the premise. “NEPRA should note that unlike other projects, CPPCL’s project requires black start generator facility as the local grid is isolated, unreliable and erratic. In case of a shut-down, plant will be restarted through self-generated power, failing which it will be at risk of penalties,” the review application noted.

While accepting the need for a desalination plant, Nepra has disallowed the rental, installation and dismantling of the desalination plant, which needs to be reconsidered, it added. CPPCL noted that the authority had disallowed several incremental costs on the premise, which also needs to be reconsidered.

According to the review application, the authority did not clarify whether non-adjustable sales would be included in the project cost or it be would allowed as a pass-through item to be recovered from Central Power Purchasing Company (CPPA).

Sponsors of the 300MW coal-fired plant in Gwadar have requested a clarification in this regard. CPPCL has also sought adjustment on account of overhaul and maintenance (O&M) costs.


----------



## ghazi52

*Karot Hydropower devoted to green development and People's well-being of Pakistan*
By: Aamir Iqbal; Li Yunxuan; Song Manlin

Pakistan is not alone in achieving its ambitions. It has potential for energy but threatened by an acute energy crisis for the past decade, other Asian nations are competing to harness the power of the Himalayan Rivers, on which more than billion people depend directly for sustenance.

Along the banks of the Jhelum River, surrounded by quite hilly range near the city of #Rawalpindi at the border of Punjab & AJK, stands a 720 MW Karot Hydropower Project, turning into Pakistan’s rice bowl would be the first success of CPEC (China Pakistan Economic Corridor) in the region of achieving first mile stone of China Silk Road Fund with an investment of 1.74 billion. It is contemporary Chinese plan to link some of the biggest rivers, modern transportation networks and numerous energy projects in the region, at an estimated cost of nearly 64 billion as of 2017.

Karot Hydropower Project is located on the Jhelum River which is the 4th among the 5 Cascade HPPs to be developed along Jhelum River. Installed capacity of the Project is 720 MW (4×180MW) with average annual electricity output 3206 GWh and annual utilization hours 4452h of clean, reliable and affordable electricity. As a single power generation task hydropower complex, the project’s structure layout includes rock fill dam, spillway, powerhouse, diversion tunnels and head race tunnels.

The project is being developed in the Private sector under the Power Policy 2002 on a Build-Own-Operate Transfer (BOOT) basis with an expected concession period of approximately 35 years, which includes the construction period of 5 years and the operation period of 30 years and after that it will be handed over to Pakistani Government with the cost of PKR One (1) Rupee.

2018 is a crucial year for the civil construction stage of Karot Hydropower Project. In order to close the river, first main structure of Karot project, diversion tunnel was completed with good quality in August, 2018. The total length of the three diversion tunnels is 1341.8m, Chinese Contractor completed 1070 thousand cubic meters excavation at inlet and outlet slops, moreover, diversion tunnel excavation completed 377 thousand cubic meters. China Speed indicated once again at Karot project. The diversion tunnel overflowed on 6th of September, 2018, which laid a solid foundation for the implement closure in advance. Karot Project has successfully completed river closure in September 22, 2018, the project has entered into a critical stage of dam and powerhouse construction, which is another important milestone.

720 MW Karot Hydropower Project is sponsored by Chine Three Gorges South Asia Investment Ltd. The Export Import Bank of China, China Development Bank, Silk Road Fund and International Funding Corporation are main lenders of this project. The Financing work of Karot Project is also achieved significant achievement. Karot Project has won the Asia Pacific Hydropower Project Best Financing awarded of 2017 by IJ Global in 2018.

Karot Project is not only paying the attention to the construction, but also to help promote the living conditions. In 2018, the Kannada Primary School and the Hollar Village Basic Health Center have been successfully completed and handed over to the local government. These two items will promote the education standard and medical situation immensely. Other items mentioned as above are also progressing in an orderly manner. Approximately at the same time, 3000 Employment opportunities for local people have been created per year during the construction period. During the five-year construction period, the Karot Hydropower Project will pay a total of US$23 million (about Rs. 2.4 billion) in taxes to the Federal Government of Pakistan. In the 30 years of operation, the Pakistani government of Punjab and the AJK region will receive an annual income of Rs 674 million. These projects held out the prospect of increasing energy and employment in a part of the world where 68% people are deprived with basic needs. Moreover, after the completion of Karot Hydropower Project, it can produce 3.206 billion kWh of clean energy per year, reducing the local voltage conspicuously. It is also expected to reduce carbon dioxide emissions by 3.5 million tons per year, in order to improve the proportion of clean energy and make a positive contribution for optimize the energy structure in Pakistan.

Chinese official and private sectors have been playing crucial role in the recent years, strengthening Pakistan’s economy. The Chinese government’s sectors had been forthcoming in helping the country through grant, loans and investment giving boost to Pakistan’s economy, mainly under the CPEC. With a strong footprint CTG envisages clean energy plans in near future. Solar & Wind energy projects are in development mode and In Phase 1 Wind Farm (49.5 MW) has been completed in BOT mode near Karachi, in South Pakistani region. They have acquired rights to develop Phase 2 Wind Farm (99 MW) and Phase 3.


----------



## ghazi52

969 MW Neelum Jhelum Hydroelectric Power Project.
Latest View of Damsite from the eye of Drone Cam.


----------



## Chishty4

An aerial view of CPHGC 1,320MW Coal-fired Power Plant, #Hub,#Balochistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

KP: Newly-installed 179-km long 132 KV Transmission Line from 106 MW Golen Gol Power Plant to Timargara, Lower Dir.


----------



## ghazi52

*Private sector eager to utilise idle capacity at LNG terminals*

Private-sector players have approached the government, seeking allocation of idle capacity of liquefied natural gas (LNG) terminals for gas import at competitive rates in a bid to feed power plants and industrial units without involvement of state-run enterprises.

LNG consumers have already paid an additional $45 million in 2018 due to unutilised capacity of LNG terminals and are also expected to bear an extra cost of $40 million in the ongoing year.

The regulator of LNG terminals – Pakistan LNG Terminals Limited (PLTL) – has also recommended to the government to allow the private sector utilise the idle capacity of LNG terminals for a smooth supply of imported gas.


----------



## Chishty4

CPHGC 1320 MW coal power plant.
China Power Hub Generation Company Private Limited 

#CPEC #CPIH #Hub #Balochistan #China #Pakistan


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi: Aimed at facilitating Bin Qasim Industrial Park’s anticipated additional power requirement in view of the ongoing phase II development of the project, K-Electric and National Industrial Parks Development & Management Company (NIP) have signed a Memorandum of Understanding today.

The MoU was signed by Moonis Alvi, CEO K-Electric, and Rizwan Bhatti, CEO NIP, in the presence of Abdul Razzak Dawood, Adviser to Prime Minister and other prominent businessmen at PIDC house today.

Through the MoU, KE will develop a 64-megawatt grid and 132kV transmission line, extendable as per future needs, at an initial tentative cost of Rs 1.8 billion.

At the same time, NIP will seek approval from the federal government for funding support under Special Economic Zones Act 2012.

The MoU comes at a crucial time when various large-scale industrial concerns in the project are planning to enter production phase in the coming months.

On this occasion, Moonis Alvi, CEO, KE said, “We are committed to powering industrial growth and facilitate industrial customers; signing of this MoU today is yet another testament of our efforts to accelerate socioeconomic development of Pakistan industrial hub Karachi. Industries are and will always remain our top priority and all possible measures would be taken to continue to facilitate industrial consumers – helping them unlock their full potential.”


----------



## ghazi52

Hub


----------



## ghazi52

83.4 MW Kurram Tangi Dam Some pics of KTDP STAGE 1..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*PESCO replacing old cables with insulated ones*

Peshawar Electric Supply Company (Pesco) will complete replacing of old electricity cables with aerial bundled cables (ABC) in and around Peshawar.

Pesco and the National Transmission and Dispatch Company (NTDC) have started the replacement of all obsolete electric supply cables with ABC and will complete the processes in and around Peshawar soon.

This was informed in a high level meeting regarding problems and issues in electricity supply in different areas of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa co-presided over by the Chief Minister Mahmood Khan with Federal Minister Umar Ayub Khan in Islamabad Friday evening.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*New renewable energy policy to help reduce carbon footprints*

Pakistan’s new renewable energy policy will help reduce carbon footprints drastically by increasing its share to 30% from the existing 4% by year 2030, said Federal Minister for Power Omar Ayub Khan.

In meeting with European Union Ambassador Jean-Francois Cautain on Wednesday, he said the government plans to increase the share of renewable energy to 30% till year 2030. He added that the share of hydel component in the energy mix is also near 30%, which means that by year 2030 more than 60% of the country’s electricity will be from clean and green resources.

Khan informed the ambassador that Pakistan seeks to slash its carbon footprints with these measures. The government is planning a seminar on energy conservation in April, in which it aims to promote clean and green energy. While on the other side, it will focus on energy conservation to help further reduce carbon emissions.


----------



## ghazi52

As per the State of Industry Report 2017, published by the National Electric Power Regulatory Authority (Nepra), coal is currently contributing 3% to the energy mix for power generation in Pakistan and is expected to rise to 18% by the year 2021, once all coal-based power plants come online.


----------



## ghazi52

*Thar coal project starts electricity production*


The Thar Coal project has started electricity generation of approximately 330 megawatt.
On the occasion, Minister of Energy for Sindh, Imtiaz Sheikh confirming the electricity generation from Thar Coal project congratulated Pakistan People’s Party leadership
He also stated that Thar coal project will help eradicate the energy crisis from country






The Thar Coal project has started electricity generation of approximately 330 megawatt. The power supply to national grid station has also commenced from the power plant.

The project's workers celebrated the power generation to national grid station.


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/





The first 330 MW power plant based on Thar coal synced with National Grid.


----------



## ghazi52

*China has successfully inserted a 120-meter straw, more commonly known as steel pipe, into the Himalayas to control silt deposit, enabling increase of power generation capacity in Tarbela dam.*

The silt at the bottom of the hydropower station was an impediment that needed to be removed before expansion the dam that was announced in 2013. To combat the issue, Chinese engineers decided made use of airlift for silt removal by inserting a 120 meters’ long pipe, the largest in the world, into the bottom of the hydropower station. The due process took four months to remove about 14,000 cubic meters of sludge.

In 2013, Pakistan had decided to expand the Tarbela Hydropower Station under Chinese assistance as per the initiates of BRI. Tarbela hydropower station is located in the fault zone of the Himalayas, which greatly increases the difficulty of the extension project due to a large inflow of sediments. However, the newly-inserted steel pipe helps to airlift the sediments, increasing approximately 1.41 million kilowatts of electricity subsequently.

The Tarbela 4th extension hydropower station is currently the largest power supply base in Pakistan, with an average annual power generation of 11.5 billion kWh, quoted Chinese media on Monday in local paper.

It also quoted that despite Chinese Three Gorges Dam being the largest hydropower station in the world and the largest hydropower construction project ever undertaken in China, its annual power generation is about 100 billion kWh, amounting to 20% of the national hydropower generation. However, Chinese engineers did not face such an issue with these dams relating to removal of soil or sediment at large.

Regarding the matter, Pakistan Minister for Water Resources Makhdoom Khusro Bakhtiar told Senate earlier that the total sediments deposited in Tarbela reservoir from 1974 to 2017 amount to 4.731 Million Acre Feet (MAF).


----------



## ghazi52

*WAPDA formally awards Mohmand Dam contract to Descon, CGGC*

Upon completion, the project will store about 1.2m acre-feet of water, generate 800MW of low-cost hydel electricity and help mitigating floods in KP

Following the World Water Day which was celebrated last week, Pakistan Water and Power Development Authority (WAPDA) has taken a giant leap forward for development of precious water resources in the country by awarding the delayed-for-decade contract for civil and electro-mechanical works of Mohmand Dam Project to a joint venture (JV), comprising the China Gezhouba Group of Companies (CGGC) of China as the lead firm and Descon of Pakistan as its partner.

The final contract is worth Rs 183.523 billion, saving Rs18 billion from the approved PC-I.

The contract agreement signing ceremony was held on Tuesday at the WAPDA House, wherein the representatives of WAPDA and CGGC-DESCON JV signed the contract agreement on behalf of their organizations.

WAPDA Chairman Lt Gen (r) Muzammil Hussain, senior officers, project authorities and high ups of CGGC and Descon were also present on the occasion.

It is worth mentioning that WAPDA has been able to successfully realign Mohmand Dam Hydropower Project after a prolonged delay, removing the legal, financial and technical snags.

Addressing the contract signing ceremony, WAPDA Chairman said that Mohmand Dam Hydropower Project will phenomenally contribute towards water, food and energy security of Pakistan.

He said that WAPDA is committed to completing the project as early as possible to cope with the ever-increasing needs of water and electricity in the country. He expressed hope that Mohmand Dam would go a long way in stabilizing the national economy besides alleviating poverty and ushering in an era of development in the project area.

Mohmand Dam Hydropower Project is historic and unique in nature being constructed on River Swat in tribal district Mohmand of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa. The project is scheduled to be completed in five years and eight months. On completion, the project would store about 1.2 million acre-feet (MAF) of water, generate 800 megawatts (MW) of low-cost hydel electricity and help mitigating floods in Peshawar, Charsadda and Naushera.

Besides supplementing 160,000 acres of existing land, about 16,700 acres of new land would also be irrigated because of Mohmand Dam. In addition, 300 million gallon water per day will also be provided to Peshawar for drinking purpose. Annual benefits of the project have been estimated at Rs51.6 billion


----------



## ghazi52

720 MW Karot Hydropower Project Under Construction. Pictures of Main Dam, Power House, Water Diversion Inlet.

The Karot Hydropower Station in Pakistan is the first investment project of the Silk Road Fund, is part of the much larger CPEC China–Pakistan Economic Corridor and is expected to be completed in 2020. Commission Date April 2021.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Neelum Jhelum Hydropower Project achieved yet another landmark, as electricity generation from the project crossed 1000 megawatt (MW) mark today.

According to a statement of WAPDA, Neelum Jhelum Hydropower Project generated up to 1040 MW beyond its installed generation capacity of 969 MW, which reflected the efficiency standards of the power plant.

Meanwhile, WAPDA Chairman Muzammil Hussain has congratulated the Neelum Jhelum Hydropower Project authorities, the engineers on this professional high mark of efficiency.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*LAHORE: *Major technical constraints in the 220/500 kV system have almost been removed, enabling the National Transmission and Despatch Company (NTDC) to ensure a trouble-free power transmission to the 120 kV network of the electricity distribution companies (Discos).

Among all provinces, Punjab will be the major beneficiary since the 220/500 kV grids and transmission system here continued to be overloaded in summer causing power breakdowns, forced shutdowns, load-shedding and management and brownouts.

“I am very hopeful that this summer will be much comfortable than the last years since we have removed several system constraints that were causing disruption in the power transmission, supply and distribution in the service areas of Lahore, Islamabad, Multan and Faisalabad based Discos,” NTDC Managing Director Zafar Abbas told Dawn on Wednesday.

“Lahore may have additional supply of over 600 MW this summer, as laying of a new 220 kV line from New Lahore (Bhai Pheru) to Wapda Town (Lahore) is about to complete within next week or so,” he said.

In the ongoing extensive assignments, the NTDC engineers have completed augmentation work at 500kV grid station (Rawat, Islamabad) with addition of a 750 MVA transformer that energised finally about two weeks before. The addition of this transformer will result in smooth power supply during summers in Rawalpindi, Islamabad and Chakwal.

Similarly, augmentation work for addition of 250 MVA transformers at 220kV Toba Tek Singh, 220 kV Lude*wala, 220kV Samundari and 220 kV Vehari Grid Stations was also completed. The addition of transformers on these grid stations will result in stable power supply, improved voltage profile for consumers of Faisalabad Electric Supply Company and Multan Electric Power Supply Company.

The 500kV Gatti grid (Faisalabad)—a very important grid station of the country’s transmission system— was facing overloading problems due to non-upgradation of work. After the installation of a transformer of 600 MVA capacity, load on this grid station will be reduced considerably.

The NTDC MD said 220kV Quetta grid was also being upgraded with addition of a 250 MVA transformer.

“The switchyard of Piran Ghaib (Multan) grid has also been refurbished. Similarly the RLNG power plant (Tareemu, Jhang) will also be connected with the national grid soon,” Abbas added.

Published in Dawn, April 18th, 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*720 MW Karot Hydropower Project Under Construction. Pictures of Main Dam, Power House, Water Diversion Inlet.*

The Karot Hydropower Station in Pakistan is the first investment project of the Silk Road Fund, is part of the much larger CPEC China–Pakistan Economic Corridor and is expected to be completed in 2020. Commission Date April 2021.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*More than 70 percent work completed on the 870 MW Suki Kinari Hydropower Project *

The 870 MW Suki Kinari hydropower project, one of the key energy projects of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), has achieved 70 percent completion. The project is expected to produce 3,081 GWh million units per year. The project is key as far as the promotion of renewable energy is concerned, and is being operated by the China Gezhouba Group Corporation, on a Build-Operate-Transfer basis.

It is the largest hydro independent power producer in Pakistan, expected to generate 3,081 GWh million units per year,


----------



## ghazi52

*The much-awaited groundbreaking of Mohmand Dam will be performed by Prime Minister Imran Khan on May 2 in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa .*

This was announced by Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf Central Head of Public Relations Azhar Laghari on his Twitter. Laghari wrote that the premier will inaugurate the groundbreaking ceremony of Mohmand Dam Hydropower Project on the morning of May 2.

Last year, former Chief Justice of Pakistan Saqib Nisar took the initiative of collecting donations to overcome the country’s water scarcity. He was then joined by the prime minister and the fund was called the Supreme Court of Pakistan and the Prime Minister of Pakistan Diamer-Bhasha and Mohmand Dams Fund.

According to the SBP data, the fund has so far raised Rs. 10,402,081,797. The project is being constructed on Swat River in Mohmand district of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and is scheduled to be completed in five years and eight months.

On its completion, the dam will store about 1.2 million acres feet (MAF) of water and generate 800MW of hydel electricity.


----------



## Fledgingwings

This summer will tell where exactly we are with all this power.


----------



## ghazi52

Dawn, April 30th, 2019








*KARACHI: K-Electric has planned to set up a 700MW power project with the assistance of a Chinese engineering firm, calling it a milestone project in the economic cooperation bet*ween China and Pakistan.*

The project, it said, would directly benefit the country’s economic hub and “meet the growing power demand of Karachi and its adjoining areas”.

In a statement issued here on Monday, K-Electric announced that it had recently signed an agreement with China Machinery Engineering Corporation (CMEC) to establish a state-of-the-art 700MW IPP-based power project at Port Qasim. The project was formally announced at the Pakistan Trade and Investment Forum held alongside the second Belt and Road Forum in Beijing, the statement said.


It said the project agreement and contracts were signed by K-Electric chief executive officer Moonis Alvi and CMEC chairman Zhang Chun in the presence of Adviser to the Prime Minister on Commerce and Industry Abdul Razak Dawood.

“I am sure that this is just one of a series of joint endeavours in the future that will translate into a win-win for shared prosperity in the region and beyond,” the statement quoted Mr Dawood as saying. “Stable electricity supply infrastructure is critical for the country’s sustainable progress, trade and industries and I urge all stakeholders to work together for its early completion to maximise the benefits to Karachi and Pakistan.”

The statement said the project was being developed under an IPP mode structure, with K-Electric as the single off-taker. KE holds equity share in this IPP, whereas CMEC is both an equity partner and EPC (engineering, procurement and construction) contractor. The power project already has an approved tariff from the National Electric Power Regulatory Authority, whereas the land for the project has been acquired in the Port Qasim area.

Sharing his thoughts after signing the agreement, the CMEC chairman described Pakistan as a land of opportunities with tremendous economic potential. “We are delighted to be a part of this landmark occasion today and are confident about the role of this power plant in addressing Karachi’s power needs and look forward to increased economic cooperation between China and Pakistan in future as well,” Mr Zhang said.

The K-Electric CEO said the current project was one more in a series of investments by KE to further strengthen the city’s power infrastructure and brought the power utility yet another step closer to the company’s long-term commitment to enabling Karachi to fulfil its economic potential.

*“KE has invested more than $2.1 billion in infrastructure upgrades across the energy value chain over the last nine years and plans to invest $3bn over the next few years. We are committed to increasing power generation and upgrading Karachi’s transmission and distribution network,” Mr Alvi said.*

The statement said the construction of the plant was expected to commence in the first quarter of the next fiscal year. Once the project came online, it would not only help meet the growing power demand of Karachi and its adjoining areas but also allow KE to diversify its fuel mix, it added.


----------



## ghazi52

*PM Imran performs groundbreaking of Mohmand Dam*








PESHAWAR: Prime Minister Imran Khan on Thursday performed ground-breaking ceremony of Mohmand Dam.

Speaking on the occasion , the prime minister thanked the people for contributing in the dam fund.

He said China has built thousands of dams of which 5,000 were larger than Tarbela and Mangla dams in Pakistan. 

The prime minister said underground level of water in Pakistan has gown down to alarming levels and the dams were the only way to meet the demand.

He said the Chinese experts laced with modern technology would also assist the Pakistani engineers to complete the project.

The prime minister said he realizes the problems facing the tribal areas more than any other prime minister who have come to power.

He said the government would convince all the federating units to provide funds for the development of tribal areas from their share of NFC Award.

Highlighting the importance of development of tribal areas, he said war has destroyed shops and animals of local people depriving them of means of earning. 

He was of the view that apathy towards unemployed youth can lead to disastrous consequences for the entire country.

*Mohmand Dam*

The water reservoir would be constructed on Swat River and it will be completed at a cost of over one hundred and eighty-three billion rupees by 2024.

The dam has the capacity of storing one point two million acre feet water.

It is expected to generate eight hundred megawatt electricity besides bringing about seventeen thousand acres barren land under cultivation.

Mohmand Dam is expected to solve the problem of water scarcity in Mohmand district besides saving Peshawar, Charsadda and Nowshera districts from floods.


----------



## ghazi52

Mohmand Dam

The dam will help resolve the issue of water shortage in Mohmand district as well as prevent future flooding in the districts of Peshawar, Charsadda, and Nowshera.


----------



## ghazi52

*China to complete Pakistan Karot hydropower project in 2021*






May 08, 2019

Construction of the Karot hydropower project in Pakistan will be completed in two years and start power generation by April 2021, China Daily reported on Wednesday, citing the developer China Three Gorges Corp.

The project, with a total investment of $1.74 billion, will solve the power supply bottleneck in Pakistan and provide sustainable and stable energy support.

When completed, the 720-megawatt project that commenced construction in 2015 will annually produce some 3.2 billion kilowatt-hours of clean power, equivalent to 10 per cent of Pakistan's total energy output from hydropower stations in 2017, said the report.

Being the first investment project of the Silk Road Fund, the hydropower project will pay $23 million in taxes to the Pakistani government and provide more than 2,200 jobs for locals during the peak construction period, the paper reported.

While Pakistan has limited capital to develop its rich hydropower resources, the cooperation of Pakistan and China, a world leader in hydroelectricity generation, will benefit both sides, Zhang Boting, a senior analyst at the China Society for Hydropower Engineering, was quoted as saying.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*CASA project*

The CDWP also recommended the project of ‘500-KV HVDC Transmission System between Tajikistan and Pakistan for CASA-1000’ worth Rs45 billion to the Ecnec. The project envisions transmission of electricity from Tajikistan to Pakistan through Afghanistan.

The original cost of the project, approved in 2015, was Rs31.9 billion that has been increased by 44%. The cost of converter station is firmed up through the bidding process, but the other cost is still based on estimates.

The contract of 1,300-megawatt (MW) converter station was signed in September last year. The government has decided to allocate Rs9.7 billion for this project in the next fiscal year 2019-20 budget.

*Hydropower project*

The CDWP also cleared the ‘Balakot Hydropower Project’ worth Rs 85.9 billion, which was presented by the Energy and Power Department of Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa. The project envisions construction of 310-MW Balakot hydropower project on Kunhar river, a major tributary of Jhelum River.

The Balakot hydropower project is located at an active earthquake zone and the project has been designed on earthquake resistance parameters.


----------



## ghazi52

*NTDC upgrades Port Qasim transmission line*
May 14, 2019






Initially, there was a plan to replace insulators with RTV coated ones at the line’s 8-9 km stretch. 

LAHORE: National Transmission and Despatch Company (NTDC) has completed work on the insulators of 53 km-long 500 kV double circuit Port Qasim transmission line with the room temperature vulcanising (RTV) ones enabling the system to feed the power distribution system without any glitches.

“Initially, there was a plan to replace insulators with RTV coated ones at the line’s 8-9km stretch, a portion considered critical due to situation near the sea and the plant. However, it was later planned to replace all insulators with RTV coated ones for better performance,” a senior NTDC official told Dawn on Monday.

The line, which originates from Port Qasim Plant and ends at Hub, connecting Jamshoro-Guddu transmission lines, faced tripping and interrupting power transmission to distribution system since long mainly due to deposition of pollutants emerging from the sea salt impact and fuel emission from the adjacent K-Electric’s oil-fired power plant.

“Insulators play an important role in transmission lines as whenever there was pollution, the insulation level decreased.

“It happens when some stick material falls on the insulators as a result of a mixture of emissions and air moisture. Therefore, the final resolution to avert tripping of the lines in such areas is to replace the normal insulators with RTV ones,” he explained.

The coating, he said, prevents the material from sticking to insulator surface. It is a preferred solution worldwide and reduces chances of tripping. Moreover, it also reduces continuous labour of washing the lines.

“Besides this, various works on removing various system constraints at 220/132kV Nowshera Grid Station, augmentation of the transformer at 220kV Quetta, 220kV twin bundled NKLP-Wapda town line and augmentation of transformers at 500 kV Shikarpur and 220kV Sarfraz Nagar grids have also been completed,” he claimed.


----------



## ghazi52

Khyber Pakhtunkhwa to add 71MW to national grid soon

May 15, 2019





FILE PHOTO

Seventy-one megawatt electricity being produced in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa from different power projects will be added to the national grid soon. 

A memorandum of understanding to this effect was signed between Pakhtunkhwa Energy Development Organization and Power Division in Peshawar. 

Chief Minister Mehmood Khan who was also present on the occasion said this will generate revenue two billion rupees for the province annually. 

He said work on several other hydel power stations is in progress in the province. These stations will produce one hundred and forty five MW electricity.


----------



## ghazi52

*Gulpur Hydropower Project | 102 MW ... AJK*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syed1.

Need to keep the momentum going. PTI should aim for 12-15000 MWs as well. As it is Pakistan's per capita energy consumption is minuscule compared to other countries even those with similar level of development.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Khyber Pakhtunkhwa to add 71MW to national grid soon*

Seventy-one megawatt electricity being produced in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa from different power projects will be added to the national grid soon.

A memorandum of understanding to this effect was signed between Pakhtunkhwa Energy Development Organization and Power Division in Peshawar.

Chief Minister Mahmood Khan who was also present on the occasion said this will generate revenue two billion rupees for the province annually.

He said work on several other hydel power stations is in progress in the province. These stations will produce one hundred and forty five MW electricity


----------



## ghazi52

2nd unit of 660 MW coal power plant in Hub Balochistan, a major power project under CPEC, was commissioned. According to China Power Hub Generation Company, it successfully synchronized 2nd unit with national grid.


----------



## ghazi52

*NEPRA Approves Increase of 55 Paisa Per Unit in Power Tariff*

The National Electric Power Regulatory Authority (NEPRA) has approved an increase of Rs. 0.55 per unit in power tariff, on account of the fuel cost adjustment for April 2019.

The decision was made in a public hearing of a petition put forth by the Central Power Purchasing Agency (CPPA) on behalf of the distribution companies (DISCOs).

The decision will have an impact of around Rs. 5.2 billion on consumers. However, the tariff adjustment will not be applicable to lifeline consumers, who use up to 50 units a month, and to K-Electric consumers.

CPPA’s petition asks for an increase of Rs. 0.5696 per unit in the electricity tariff because of the hike in fuel prices. It maintained that a reference tariff of Rs. 5.2359 per unit was charged to the consumers in April while the actual tariff was much higher, i.e., Rs. 5.8055 per unit. Therefore, it should be allowed to increase the tariff by Rs.0.5696 per unit.

The petition pointed out that the total energy generation in April was recorded at 9,717.38 gigawatt-hours (GWh) at a cost of Rs. 53.63 billion, which is Rs. 5.5190 per unit. The net electricity delivered to the distribution companies was 9,511.79 GWh at the price of Rs. 55.22 billion while the transmission losses accounted for Rs. 0.1080 per unit.

Electricity Production Stats
Data provided to NEPRA shows that the share of hydroelectric power generation stood at 22.94 percent at 2,229.41 GWh in April. During the month, 4.95 percent or 481.05GWh electricity was generated from furnace oil, at a cost of Rs. 12.34 per unit.

No electricity was generated from high-speed diesel in the said month while the power generated from re-gasified liquefied natural gas (RLNG) was recorded as 2,995.81 GWh, i.e., 30.83 percent of the total generation. The calculated cost of RLNG-based electricity was Rs. 9.4 per unit.

The local gas-based plants contributed 1,789 GWh or 18.42 percent to the power generation at a cost of Rs. 6.06 per unit. Coal-based energy production was 1,005.04 GWh or 10.34 percent in April while the cost was Rs. 6.78 per unit. Nuclear power plants’ share was recorded as 745.20 GWh or 7.67 percent in April while the cost stood at Rs. 1.013 per unit.

Bagasse-based electricity contributed 66.43 GWh to the overall electricity generation at a price of Rs. 6.11 per unit. Energy imported from Iran in the said month was 42.43 GWh or 0.44 percent of the total, at a cost of Rs. 11.5709 per unit.

Energy production from wind contributed to 267.44 GWh and its share was 2.75 percent while the share of solar energy in the generation mix was 66.50 GWh or 0.68 percent at no cost


----------



## ghazi52

Hub Power Plant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*KP Govt expedites work on Sharmai hydro power project ..Dir: 
150 MW*
June 16, 2019







Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government has expedited work on the construction of Sharmai hydro power project in Upper Dir district.

A spokesman of Pakhtunkhwa Energy Development organization told our Peshawar correspondent, that the project will be completed at a cost of forty-five billion rupees by 2023.

The project also includes construction of seven-kilometer-long tunnel to divert water of Panjkora River for power generation.

The spokesman said on completion, it will generate one hundred and fifty megawatt electricity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Progress Pictures of 1263 MW Punjab Power Plant, Jhang Under Construction. This is the 4th RLNG Power Plant started by Government of Punjab in last tenure along with Balloki, Bhikki & Haveli Bahadur Shah Power Plants..


----------



## ghazi52

List of completed projects under CPEC
1.50MW Dawood Wind Farm
2.100MW Jhimpir Wind Farm
3.50MW Sachal Wind Farm
4.2x50MW Wind Farm Phase II of Pakistan
5.300MW Quaid-e-Azam Solar Park in Bahawalpur 
6.2x660MW Port Qasim Coal Power Plant
7. 2x660MW Sahiwal Coal Power Plant

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## vi-va

Syed1. said:


> Need to keep the momentum going. PTI should aim for 12-15000 MWs as well. As it is Pakistan's per capita energy consumption is minuscule compared to other countries even those with similar level of development.


Agree.
Total energy consumption per capita (Watt) 2013




Pakistan 632.2



India 806.9



Indonesia 1132



China 2964.1



Saudi Arabia 8472.2
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_energy_consumption_per_capita

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

KARACHI (PR) Reon Energy Limited has announced the commissioning of its latest 12.5 MW captive solar power project at Fauji Cement Company Limited (FCCL) in Jhang Bahtar, Punjab. The proposed move is a key step in commercializing a unit in order to achieve a lower cost of electricity.

Mujtaba Haider Khan, CEO, Reon Energy Limited, said “The 12.5 MWp solar plant shall offset higher energy prices for power from grid and other sources. Cement sector is going through a tough patch, lower prices and demand compression; this initiative should help preserve margins in a tough environment.

I commend the Fauji Cement team for taking a leap towards energy independence; we’re privileged to have played our role.”

The solar plant was said to create 500 jobs during the project duration.


----------



## ghazi52

*Hanzal hydel power project to be launched soon: Jafarullah Khan*

July 27, 2019







Deputy Speaker Gilgit-Baltistan Assembly Jafarullah Khan has said development projects costing billions of rupees are being implemented in his constituency in Gilgit.

Talking to media in Gilgit today, he said 20 MW Hanzal hydel power project would be launched soon, which will help end load-shedding in the district.

He said construction work on 16 MW Naltar and 6 MW Kargah hydel power project is also in progress while contract of 3 MW Nomal project would be awarded shortly.


----------



## ghazi52

Some nice clicks of the amazing Sahiwal coal power plant under CPEC. It was completed and put into operation with high standard and in record 22 months period. The plant started its commercial operation 200 days ahead of the given schedule.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1320 MW CPHGC coal power plant's second unit connected to the national grid

China Power #Hub Generation Company’s (CPHGC) 1320 MW coal fired power project under the China-#Pakistan Economic Corridor (#CPEC) is now functioning smoothly as the second unit of the mega project is connected to the national grid.

The project is a joint venture between China Power International Holding (CPIH) and #Hubco Pakistan. The project is worth $2 billion, and will provide nine billion kilowatt-hours of electricity every year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Lucky Electric Power Company*

Lucky Electric Power Company is a wholly owned subsidiary of LCL Holdings Limited which is fully owned by Lucky Cement Limited. The Company is in the process of setting up *a 660 MW coal fired power plant *with super critical technology located in Deh Ghangiaro, Bin Qasim, Karachi.





















,


----------



## ghazi52

*China ships equipment for $1.7bln energy project*








BEIJING: A Chinese company has shipped power equipment to Pakistan for the country’s first $1.7 billion worth of transmission project under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) framework.

Fushun Electric Porcelain Manufacturing Company shipped 30 tons of direct current (DC) 660 kilovolts of Zinc Oxide Lightning Cooler to Pakistan for its grid project from Shen Fu new area.

Wang Youxue, member of the Party Work Committee of the Shen Fu New District of China’s Liaoning province and deputy director of the Management Committee told China Daily News that the Fushun Electric Porcelain Manufacturing Company participated in the project as it was one of the key cooperation projects of the belt and road Initiative.

Youxue said the DC transmission project is also the first landing project for Pakistan to open foreign investment in the field of power transmission and transformation. The total investment of the project is $1.658 billion and it will be officially put into operation in 2021.

Based on the technical advantages of its own ultra high voltage products for many years, Shen Fu New District Fushun Electric Porcelain Manufacturing Company successfully won the bid for the alternating current and DC pillar insulators and metal zinc oxide surge arresters of the project, with a total contract value of more than 57 million yuan. Shen Fu New District has been paying attention to and supporting the transformation and upgrading of traditional enterprises in the new district.

Youxue said Fushun Electric Porcelain Manufacturing Company is actively responding to the belt and road initiative and went abroad. “Shen Fu New District will serve the enterprise and help the rapid development of the enterprise.”

The enterprising spirit of struggle marked a significant progress in the belt and road national grid project of Fushun Electric Porcelain Manufacturing Company.

The Matiari-Lahore high-voltage direct current transmission line project has already secured financing. This is the country’s first private sector transmission project under CPEC and will transmit more than 4,000 megawatts of coal-based electricity from projects in Sindh to the Punjab’s main grid.

Besides the transmission project, the Private Power Infrastructure Board is currently facilitating implementation of power projects having cumulative capacity of 10,934 megawatts under CPEC, which include various hydel and coal-fired projects.

CPEC envisaged capital investment of $60 billion to generate economic activities. Most of the committed investment is targeted at improving generation capacity and transmission capability in the energy sector of Pakistan. Apart from focusing on energy, infrastructure and Gwadar projects, nine special economic zones are being established under CPEC portfolio to revive industrialisation process by foreign and Chinese’s businesses and technology transfers and transformation.


----------



## ghazi52

Biggest power plants under #China’s Belt and Road Initiative (BRI)

Eight of the ten biggest power projects under China’s ambitious Belt and Road Initiative (BRI) as of 2019 are in Pakistan, within the #China Pakistan Economic Corridor (#CPEC). The combined capacity of the ten biggest BRI power projects is 20.97GW, out of which Pakistan’s share is 9.57GW (45%). Power-technology lists the biggest power projects under the BRI, based on capacity.

The top ten biggest power plants under the Belt and Road Initiative: Ranking the BRI power projects

10. Suki Kinari Hydropower Project, Pakistan

9. Quaid-e-Azam Solar Park, Pakistan

8. Kohala Hydel Project, Pakistan

7. Thar Mine Mouth Oracle Power Plant, Pakistan

6. SSRL Thar SEC Mine Mouth Power Plant, Pakistan

5. CPHGC Power Plant, Pakistan

4. Sahiwal Coal-fired Power Plant, Pakistan

3. Port Qasim Power Project, Pakistan

2. Hassyan Clean Coal Project, UAE

1. Kayan River Cascade Hydropower Project, Indonesia


----------



## ghazi52

The CDWP approved two projects related to the energy sector. It endorsed a 500-kilovolt electricity sub-station project worth Rs7.2 billion.



The objective of the project is the conversion of a 500kv switching station at Moro to meet the growing power requirement of Sukkur Electric Power Company (Sepco) including a 132kv grid station at Kandiaro and Naushehro Feroze in the jurisdiction of Sepco.


----------



## ghazi52

*KARACHI: K-Electric has announced via notification to Pakistan Stock Exchange (PSX) that the Board of Directors of the company has approved award of EPC contract(s) to Siemens-Harbin consortium to establish 900 MW Combined Cycle Power Plant at Bin Qasim.*

The estimated contract value would be around $425 million. The project will be executed on fast track and additional power will be available in summer 2021. Moreover, the plant would run through re-gasified liquefied natural gas (RLNG).

This project will positively contribute to bridge electricity demand-supply deficit in KE service area, the notification read.


----------



## ghazi52

102 MW GHPP. GULPUR HYDRO POWER PROJECT. Kotli, AzadKashmir. Unit 2 is complete and starts commissioning. Unit 1 is 80% complete. Water pounding is done successfully.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*In Pakistan, shift away from furnace oil saves consumers Rs65b*

October 9, 2019
https://tribune.com.pk/story/2075174/2-pakistan-shift-away-furnace-oil-saves-consumers-rs65b/




PHOTO: REUTERS

KARACHI: The shift to imported gas (re-gasified liquefied natural gas or RLNG) and coal-fired power plants from furnace oil saved end-consumers nearly Rs65 billion in the fiscal year ended June 30, 2018.

“A benefit of around Rs65 billion was passed on to end-consumers on account of fuel price adjustment,” said the National Electric Power Regulatory Authority (Nepra) in its Annual Report 2017-18 issued recently.

The benefit was enjoyed by the end-consumers except for those having consumption of up to 300 units per month and agricultural consumers.

The relief was given partly on account of power purchase price (PPP), including the impact of transmission and distribution (T&D) losses, and partly on account of fuel cost adjustment (FCA) and prior year adjustment (PYA) pertaining to financial year 2016-17.

The government has added over 5,000 megawatts of installed capacity based on RLNG and coal to the system and phased out around 4,000MW of capacity based on furnace oil over the past couple of years till June 30, 2018.

Most of the new plants on imported fuels came under the multibillion-dollar China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) initiated under the previous government of Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz (PML-N).

The cost of power production with RLNG as fuel remained slightly lower or equivalent to production from furnace oil. The cost of coal-fired power generation, however, was much lower than furnace oil and local gas-fired electricity production.

The addition of RLNG and coal-based power supply has helped phase out furnace oil-fired production as the installed capacity of transmission and distribution system remained stagnant prior to the addition of new supplies.

Pakistan had an installed power generation capacity of 32,519MW on June 30, 2018. Of that, 64% (20,800MW) of the total capacity was based on furnace oil, 27% (8,683MW) on hydel resources, 4% (1,345MW) on nuclear, 3% (985MW) on wind, slightly over 1% (400MW) on solar and slightly less than 1% (306MW) on bagasse.

Nepra reported that power companies received 3,036 complaints and 95% of them were addressed during the year ended June 30, 2018.

The regulatory authority has time and again raised questions over the number of complaints reported by the power firms. It believes the number has been higher than the one reported.


----------



## ghazi52

*ISLAMABAD: China will help Pakistan turn Thar coal into diesel and to this effect, the Pakistan authorities managed to contact Chinese Shenhua Ningxia Coal Industry Group, which is known for turning coal into liquid.*

*The Shenhua Ningxia Coal Industry Group, a subsidiary of China’s biggest coal producer, the Shenhua Group, has already successfully installed the project to convert coal into oil in the northwestern Chinese region of Ningxia, the biggest plant of its kind in the world.*

*The coal-to-liquid (CTL) project, which has an annual production capacity of 4 million tons of oil, was built by the Shenhua Ningxia Coal Industry Group, a subsidiary of China’s biggest coal producer, the Shenhua Group.*

*“We have held preliminary meeting with the management of the said company and more talks will also be held for reaching a win-win agreement and this very important development took place when Prime Minister Imran Khan visited China on October 8 and being a member in his delegation managed to have meeting with top management of the said Chinese company Shenua-Ningxia, which has the expertise to turn coal into liquid (synthetic diesel). And if the said company comes and installs the Coal-to-Liquid (CoT) plant in Thar and starts turning the coal into diesel, it will prove not less than a game changer as there are huge coal deposits in Thar,” Adviser to Prime Minister on Petroleum Nadeem Babar who was part of entourage of Prime Minister during the recent visit of China, told The News.*

*It is the same Chinese Shenua Group, Mr Babar said that had earlier quit the Thar power project because the government of former prime minister Shaukat Aziz during Musharraf regime had backed out of already decided tariff rates of 5.67 cent per unit with the group and demanded a rate of 5.39 cent per unit. Shenua Group was interested in setting up two power plants of 350MW each in Thar coalfield.*

“This Chinese company has developed the expertise to turn the coal into synthetic diesel and if it is happened in Pakistan, the country will have sustainable diesel supply in the country at affordable prices, which will play pivotal role in stimulating the economic activities in the country,” he said.

According to oil and gas sector sources, Pakistan’s monthly diesel requirement stands at average 600,000 tones according to which annual need stands at 7.2 million tons and the project to make Thar coal liquid (diesel) will also help reduce the import bill of diesel.

Thar coalfield in Sindh province is bestowed with 185 billion tons of lignite coal, which can fuel power generation of over 100,000 megawatts for more than two centuries. Pakistan needs to increase share of coal in country’s energy mix to at least 19 percent by 2030 and 50 percent by 2050. And if the diesel production from Thar coal has started then sky is the limit. In 1992, Geological Survey of Pakistan (GSP) discovered coal deposits worth 175-185 billion tons of lignite in Thar.

However, the total reserves of block II alone are sufficient to support 5000MW of energy for 50 years; enough to pull the country out of the energy crisis. At present, system is getting 602 MW electricity from Thar coal based power plants.


----------



## ghazi52

*PM inaugurates power plant part of CPEC*

October 21, 2019
https://tribune.com.pk/story/2084128/1-pm-imran-arrives-karachi-day-long-visit/
Prime Minister Imran Khan, who was in Karachi on a day-long visit on Monday, inaugurated the China Hub Power Generation Plant in Hub, Balochistan, a project under the multi-billion dollar China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

Addressing the inauguration ceremony, the premier said the power plant was the first joint venture between Islamabad and Beijing under CPEC, and expressed his desire to work on such projects in the future.

“The government will facilitate joint collaboration between Pakistani and Chinese businesses in various sectors,” he said, adding Balochistan was full of rich mineral deposits and fisheries — resources which can help boost the country’s foreign exchange.

PM Imran said his government was moving towards the second phase of CPEC, and it had established the CPEC Authority to facilitate the projects.

He said Chinese leadership, during his recent trip to Beijing, had reiterated fast-tracking CPEC projects, adding that his government was committed to increase ease of doing business in the country to attract foreign investment.

Chinese ambassador Yao Jing, federal ministers and other senior officials were also present on the occasion.


----------



## ghazi52

*12,000 MW of Power (electricity) will be added to the National Grid of Pakistan till 2024*

*902 MW would be added to the system by December*

1. 102 MW Gulpur Hydropower project
2. 2 units of 1263 MW Punjab Power Plant RLNG base project near Trimmu Barrage Jhang.

*463 MW would be added to the system during 2020*

1. Commissioning of third unit of 1263 MW Punjab Power Plant RLNG base project near Trimmu Barrage Jhanng

*2040 MW would be added to the system during 2021*

1. 330 MW each #Thar Coal Based Power plants,
2. 660 MW coal power project at Port Qasim ,Karachi
3. 720 MW Karot Hydropower Project

*2160 MW would be added to the system during 2022*

1. 330 MW Thar Coal,
2. First unit of 1320 MW Thar coal power project,
3. 870 MW Suki Kinari hydropower project Naran
4. 300 MW coal plant at Gwadar.

*Moreover, 1,980 MW and 2,124 MW and 2200 MW would be added to the system during 2023 and 2024 respectively. The projects were included*

1. 700 MW Azad Pttan Hydropower
2. 1,124 MW Kohala Hydropower
3. 300 MWAshkot Hydropower
4. 640 MW Mahl Hydropower
5. 450 MW Athmuqam Hydropower
6. 82 MW Turtonas Uzghor hydropower projects.
7. 2200 Nuclear Power Plants Karachi


----------



## ghazi52

#Pakistan Army to Generate Electricity for its Establishments

Pakistan Army is all set to generate electricity for its garrisons and establishments across the country to cut their expenditure on power which is estimated to be around Rs 15 billion for 240 MW.

According to the reports, the Pakistan Army is planning on harnessing renewable energy through solar parks. With an aim to establish 1-5MW solar parks in each garrison, the pilot project will generate 40MW energy and no public money will be used on solar parks for 25 years


----------



## ghazi52

View of 150 MW Patrind Hydropwer Project (Operational) near Muzaffarabad Azad Kashmir


----------



## Bilal.

ghazi52 said:


> *12,000 MW of Power (electricity) will be added to the National Grid of Pakistan till 2024*
> 
> *902 MW would be added to the system by December*
> 
> 1. 102 MW Gulpur Hydropower project
> 2. 2 units of 1263 MW Punjab Power Plant RLNG base project near Trimmu Barrage Jhang.
> 
> *463 MW would be added to the system during 2020*
> 
> 1. Commissioning of third unit of 1263 MW Punjab Power Plant RLNG base project near Trimmu Barrage Jhanng
> 
> *2040 MW would be added to the system during 2021*
> 
> 1. 330 MW each #Thar Coal Based Power plants,
> 2. 660 MW coal power project at Port Qasim ,Karachi
> 3. 720 MW Karot Hydropower Project
> 
> *2160 MW would be added to the system during 2022*
> 
> 1. 330 MW Thar Coal,
> 2. First unit of 1320 MW Thar coal power project,
> 3. 870 MW Suki Kinari hydropower project Naran
> 4. 300 MW coal plant at Gwadar.
> 
> *Moreover, 1,980 MW and 2,124 MW and 2200 MW would be added to the system during 2023 and 2024 respectively. The projects were included*
> 
> 1. 700 MW Azad Pttan Hydropower
> 2. 1,124 MW Kohala Hydropower
> 3. 300 MWAshkot Hydropower
> 4. 640 MW Mahl Hydropower
> 5. 450 MW Athmuqam Hydropower
> 6. 82 MW Turtonas Uzghor hydropower projects.
> 7. 2200 Nuclear Power Plants Karachi



What about Dasu, Mohmand, Tarbela Ext 5 and Kurram Tangi? These projects are equal to a combined 6500~7000 MW...


----------



## AsifIjaz

Why dont we promote hybrid renewables.. Like a mixture of wind and sun...
Our coastal line including the current wind power plants around jhampir are gud for this.
The current global per watt cost os very low and the power plants can easily produce a gud few hundred watts from the allocated land. This carrot can be used to decrease the wind tariffs which are ridiculously high and as oer contract will remain so for around a decade


----------



## Dil Pakistan

ghazi52 said:


> *ISLAMABAD: China will help Pakistan turn Thar coal into diesel (into Mullah Diesel) and to this effect, the Pakistan authorities managed to contact Chinese Shenhua Ningxia Coal Industry Group, which is known for turning coal into liquid.*
> 
> *The Shenhua Ningxia Coal Industry Group, a subsidiary of China’s biggest coal producer, the Shenhua Group, has already successfully installed the project to convert coal into oil in the northwestern Chinese region of Ningxia, the biggest plant of its kind in the world.*
> 
> *The coal-to-liquid (CTL) project, which has an annual production capacity of 4 million tons of oil, was built by the Shenhua Ningxia Coal Industry Group, a subsidiary of China’s biggest coal producer, the Shenhua Group.*
> 
> *“We have held preliminary meeting with the management of the said company and more talks will also be held for reaching a win-win agreement and this very important development took place when Prime Minister Imran Khan visited China on October 8 and being a member in his delegation managed to have meeting with top management of the said Chinese company Shenua-Ningxia, which has the expertise to turn coal into liquid (synthetic diesel). And if the said company comes and installs the Coal-to-Liquid (CoT) plant in Thar and starts turning the coal into diesel, it will prove not less than a game changer as there are huge coal deposits in Thar,” Adviser to Prime Minister on Petroleum Nadeem Babar who was part of entourage of Prime Minister during the recent visit of China, told The News.*
> 
> *It is the same Chinese Shenua Group, Mr Babar said that had earlier quit the Thar power project because the government of former prime minister Shaukat Aziz during Musharraf regime had backed out of already decided tariff rates of 5.67 cent per unit with the group and demanded a rate of 5.39 cent per unit. Shenua Group was interested in setting up two power plants of 350MW each in Thar coalfield.*
> 
> “This Chinese company has developed the expertise to turn the coal into synthetic diesel and if it is happened in Pakistan, the country will have sustainable diesel supply in the country at affordable prices, which will play pivotal role in stimulating the economic activities in the country,” he said.
> 
> According to oil and gas sector sources, Pakistan’s monthly diesel requirement stands at average 600,000 tones according to which annual need stands at 7.2 million tons and the project to make Thar coal liquid (diesel) will also help reduce the import bill of diesel.
> 
> Thar coalfield in Sindh province is bestowed with 185 billion tons of lignite coal, which can fuel power generation of over 100,000 megawatts for more than two centuries. Pakistan needs to increase share of coal in country’s energy mix to at least 19 percent by 2030 and 50 percent by 2050. And if the diesel production from Thar coal has started then sky is the limit. In 1992, Geological Survey of Pakistan (GSP) discovered coal deposits worth 175-185 billion tons of lignite in Thar.
> 
> However, the total reserves of block II alone are sufficient to support 5000MW of energy for 50 years; enough to pull the country out of the energy crisis. At present, system is getting 602 MW electricity from Thar coal based power plants.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

* Azad Pattan hydropower project approved by JWG*

The China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) Joint Working Group (JWG) has approved 700MW Azad Pattan hydropower project for inclusion in the CPEC list.

This will assist to reach early financial close, start construction next year and also arrange the project's financing in RMB – Chinese currency. The project will also be able to avail other facilities available to CPEC projects which will expedite the project and bring down the tariff, it was reported.

Azad Pattan hydropower project is a 700MW run-of-the-river pondage scheme on the River #Jhelum, in the #AJ& #K, with capability of 4 hours daily peaking. The project will be located near the Azad Pattan Bridge, upstream of 720MW Karot hydropower project and downstream of 640 MW Mahal hydropower project and will be a part of the River Jhelum hydel cascade.

The project will deliver approximately 3.3 billion units of clean and renewable energy into the national grid after its completion in 2026. Being developed under the 2002 Power Policy, the project will be transferred free of cost to the government after the term. The tariff approved by NEPRA at US ¢ 7.1/ kWh is the lowest hydel tariff in Pakistan to date. The tariff will fall to around US ¢ 4/kWh after the debt payment period (12 years), and to around US ¢ 1/ kWh after the concession term ( 30 years) throughout its long life remaining useful life of over 70 years; off course all subject to indexation as allowed under the power policies.

The River Jhelum cascade is developing the potential of the flowing river water with (upstream to downstream) 1,124MW Kohala, 640 MW Mahl, 700 MW Azad Pattan and 720 MW Karot – a total of 3,184 MW and generating some 15 billion kWh annually; approximately 10% of Pakistan's total electricity generation.

The river cascade development enables the maximum and most efficient use of the river water. In addition to energy generation, the cascade will store water and reduce the silt going into the Mangla Reservoir thus increasing life of Mangla Dam water storage.


----------



## ghazi52

*K-Electric to build 900 MW LNG-based power station*

November 12, 2019







Karachi’s power needs are growing faster than the rest of the country and K-Electric is anticipating a bigger shortfall next year, which may necessitate load management. PHOTO: FILE

ISLAMABAD: K-Electric has planned to start construction of 900-megawatt re-gasified liquefied natural gas (RLNG)-based Bin Qasim Power Station-III next month in an effort to provide cheap electricity to the consumers of Karachi.

“The company will invest $650 million in building the Bin Qasim Power Station-III and work will commence in December. It is expected to start producing electricity by the summer of 2021,” K-Electric Chief Executive Officer Moonis Alvi said while talking to The Express Tribune.

He said the project had received all required approvals and was part of K-Electric’s planned initiatives, which would lead to investment of around $3 billion across the power value chain over the next few years.

K-Electric has awarded contract for the 900MW project to Siemens AG and Harbin Electric International.

Alvi recalled that the last addition to K-Electric’s generation capacity was made in 2012, when the 560MW Bin Qasim Power Station-II was launched.

He emphasised that the Bin Qasim Power Station-III represented one of the largest private-sector investments in the country’s power sector and was in line with the power utility’s vision of improving its generation efficiency.

“The project is part of K-Electric’s business plan formulated after a detailed study to review all possible solutions for increase in the generation capacity including long-term offtake of additional power from the national grid with the objective of bridging the supply-demand gap and decommissioning of its old furnace oil-based Bin Qasim Power Station-I,” Alvi said.

He ruled out the notion that the project would be a drain on the national exchequer as it would run on imported fuel. “We are replacing older and inefficient furnace oil-based units with new low-cost and efficient generation units; this is a highly efficient combined-cycle plant with around 60% efficiency against 30% efficiency for older plants,” he said.

“The 900MW RLNG plant will result in lower import costs for the government, affordable power for the consumers and a much smaller carbon footprint.”

Alvi pointed out that natural gas was a dwindling resource in Pakistan and the shift to RLNG was a practical compromise in every way. K-Electric was getting on an average around 105-110 million cubic feet of natural gas per day (mmcfd) against allocation of 276 mmcfd, he said, adding that the country was already experiencing a situation where households were facing low gas pressure.

“We must consume RLNG in older, less-efficient plants and we must not lose out on gaining the maximum advantage from shifting away from furnace oil,” he stressed, adding that the new power station would now be built with just 5% advance payment following re-negotiation of terms and the first unit of 450MW would be commissioned in only 19 months instead of 24 months.

Alvi pointed out that at present National Transmission and Despatch Company (NTDC) was supplying 650MW to Karachi. K-Electric had sought additional power from the national grid last year but NTDC refused to provide, citing overloading and system stability concerns, he said.

NTDC, however, allowed an additional 150MW from wind power plants in Gharo for two years, which K-Electric was already receiving, he revealed. However, wind power plants depend on the average wind pressure, which fluctuates substantially, rendering supply less reliable.

Additionally, he said, K-Electric requested for the import of 500MW from the national grid through the under-construction nuclear power plants Kanupp-II and III and if that was made available, K-Electric would be able to replace the remaining inefficient power plants.

Saying that the existing supply of 650MW was without a valid contract which K-Electric and NTDC/Central Power Purchasing Agency (CPPA) still had to sign, Alvi stressed that K-Electric was ready to invest in interconnections when and if an agreement was put in place for the supply of additional power.

Regarding electricity demand in Karachi, Alvi said Karachi’s power needs were growing faster than the rest of the country and K-Electric was anticipating a bigger shortfall next year, which may necessitate load management, part of which was already seen this year.

Based on the projected peak demand outlook for FY23 in K-Electric’s service area, even with the commissioning of the 900MW RLNG project and the proposed 700MW coal-fired power plant, there may be a shortfall of around 1,400MW and the company was working with all stakeholders to bridge the gap, he added.

Looking at Karachi’s urgent needs, a comprehensive study was undertaken and in August 2017, the K-Electric board approved the construction of the 900MW power plant at the Bin Qasim Power Complex.

Alvi pointed out that when the National Electric Power Regulatory Authority (Nepra) determined K-Electric’s multi-year tariff (MYT), which was notified by the government in May 2019, the proposed 900MW plant was also part of the tariff and investment plan, which substantiated the fact that the project met all regulatory, operational and financial requirements.

Furthermore, when Nepra made some changes to its determination, even though the project was already approved, “we went through the approval process once again”.


_Published in The Express Tribune, November 12th, 2019._


----------



## ghazi52

Impounding of water in progress. *102 MW Gulpur Hydropower Project* Kotli , Azad Kashmir enters final stages. Construction began in January 2014. Reservoir Capacity 17,749 Acres Ft

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Deals for 11 Wind power projects signed which have capacity of 560 MW*

These projects will provide more than 1.8 billion units of clean energy annually

The Alternative Energy Development Board (AEDB) has signed implementation agreements for 11 wind power projects keeping in view the government’s vision of an increase in the share of renewable energy to at least 30% by the year 2030.

“Cumulative capacity of the 11 wind power projects is 560 MW and these projects will provide more than 1.8 billion units of clean energy annually,” said a statement issued on Tuesday.

An investment of around $700 million will be brought to Pakistan as soon as these independent power projects achieve financial close in the coming weeks. The projects are envisaged to come online by 2021.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Progress Pictures of 1263MW Power Plant, Jhang* Under Construction.*

This is the 4th RLNG Power Plant started by Government of Punjab along with Balloki, Bhikki & Haveli Bahadur Shah Power Plants which are already completed and Operational. Cumulative Capacity of these 4 power plants will be 4896 MW

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*New Jamshoro power plant reaches $303mln financial close*









ISLAMABAD: The financial close amounting $303 million has been achieved for Jamshoro Power Project (Lot-II) after two days of extensive consultations during a joint coordination conference of development partners arranged by Economic Affairs Division, a statement said on Friday.

Being the development partners, Islamic Development Bank will contribute $100 million, Saudi Fund for Development $91 million, Kuwait Fund for International Development $40 million, while OPEC Fund for International Development will chip in $72 million for the project that involves construction of Lot-II of 2x600 MW (net) Jamshoro Coal Power Plant.

The statement said, during the conference, the government also signed the first financing agreement worth $100 million with Islamic Development Bank in a ceremony with Muhammad Hammed Azhar, Minister for Economic Affairs, in attendance.

The loan agreement was signed by Noor Ahmed, Secretary Economic Affairs Division, while Musa Sillah, Director (MENA & Europe) was the signatory from Islamic Development Bank.

Construction of Lot-I of the plant is already underway, whereas Lot-II, which is a new 600 MW (net) super critical power plant, would be built down the line.

The statement added that the project would help decrease the power shortfall currently existing in the country and it was an essential part of the government strategy to fill existing supply gap, while at the same time increase the ratio of cheap coal-based power in the overall mix of electricity supply.

Upon completion, the project would add on an annual basis 4,488 GWh to the national grid to support and sustain economic growth of the country.

It may be recalled that in the month of September 2019, an agreement was also signed with IsDB for support to the Polio Eradication Program worth $100 million, including $10 million grant under Lives & Livelihood Fund of the Bank.

Last year, Jamshoro Power Company and Siemens-HEI had signed an agreement to develop Pakistan’s first supercritical coal-fired power plant in Jamshoro.

Following the signing of engineering, procurement and construction (EPC) contract for the first unit having a capacity of 660MW, the contract price for Lot-I was figured at $562 million. The Lot-I, the construction of which is still going on, is being funded by Asian Development Bank.

On the other hand, then the EPC contract price of Lot-II (unit 2 of 660MW and expansion of balance of plant) was estimated at $313 million.

According to officials, the project would use 80 percent imported sub-bituminous coal and 20 percent local Thar lignite, leading to the generation of economical energy to meet the future electricity needs of the country.

It must be noted that work on 13 energy projects having capacity to generate 8,995 MW electricity under China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), throughout the country is in full swing.


----------



## ghazi52

The Naveena Group has announced that it has achieved Financial close with the Government of Pakistan for its 50 MW Wind Power Project in Jhimpir, Thatta .

The project cost of USD 63.9 million will provide the cheapest electricity to the consumers at a price of just US cents 4.7154/kwh (Rs. 7.32) from a platform of clean and green energy. The project is scheduled to come online by the end of 2021


----------



## ghazi52

Rs52.5bn contract for Dasu power project signed with Chinese firm

Pakistan *Water and Power Development Authority* (Wapda) on Monday signed a contract worth Rs52.5 billion with the joint venture of GE Hydro China and Power China Zhongnan Engineering Corporation for starting electro-mechanical works on first stage of the Dasu hydroelectric power project.

Dasu hydropower project’s general manager and project director Anwar ul Haque and GEHC deputy general manager Aijun Xu — the authorised representative of the joint venture — signed the contract on behalf of their respective sides at a ceremony

The electrical & mechanical (E&M) contract includes design, supply and installation of six francis turbines, generators, main transformers, generator and station service switchgear along with related equipment. This will lead to final completion of major works of the project.

Wapda chairman, in his welcome remarks, said, “Today is an important day for the Dasu hydroelectric power project. The project is of vital importance that will add a major quantum of hydel electricity to the national grid in order to minimise reliance on expensive thermal generation and bring down power tariff


----------



## ghazi52

*Naveena Group to Establish a 50MW Wind Power Project*

The Naveena Group has announced that it has achieved Financial close with the Government of Pakistan for its 50 MW Wind Power Project in #Jhimpir, #Thatta #Sindh.

The project cost of USD 63.9 million will provide the cheapest electricity to the consumers at a price of just US cents 4.7154/kwh (Rs. 7.32) from a platform of clean and green energy. The project is scheduled to come online by the end of 2021


----------



## ghazi52

Latest Pictures of 150 MW Patrind Hydropower Project. Located in Muzaffarabad..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*PM steps in to save power firm from default*

December 16, 2019







On the intervention of the Prime Minister Office, the power division has resolved a dispute over the signing of a formal power purchase agreement (PPA) to save Neelum-Jhelum Hydropower Company (NJHPC) from default. — Photo courtesy Imran Khan Instagram/File


ISLAMABAD: On the intervention by the Prime Minister Office, the power division has resolved a dispute over the signing of a formal power purchase agreement (PPA) to save Neelum-Jhelum Hydropower Company (NJHPC) from default.

The Rs510 billion power project attained 969MW generation capacity in August last year and has since been providing electricity to the national grid without any payment. The non-signing of the PPA between the Central Power Purchasing Agency (CPPA) and NJHPC had resulted in a circular debt build-up of about Rs75bn.

In recent meetings with various top functionaries, NJHPC chief executive officer Brig Mohammad Zareen had warned that non-payment of dues would have serious political, financial and reputation risks to the government. This was because the delayed payments would require the government to increase consumer tariff to clear its backlog of over Rs75bn and avoid exposing the guarantees of the government and Water and Power Development Authority (Wapda) to default.

A senior official told _Dawn_ that the PM Office had intervened and asked the power division to resolve the matter at the earliest. Power division secretary Irfan Ali heard viewpoints of the CPPA and NJHPC. This was followed by a meeting of the CPPA board of directors, which approved the signing of the PPA between the two entities.

Neelum-Jhelum company and CPPA agree to sign accord this week

The official said the two sides had now agreed to sign the PPA this week subject to its vetting by legal experts. The NJHPC had earlier reported that Wapda, the government and the company would go into default if its energy payments did not begin within a month as the power sector was using its unaccounted units for showing reduction in line losses.

“If revenue from the CPPA does not commence by December 2019, NJHPC/Wapda/GoP shall go into default due to back-to-back guarantee, apart from NJHPC not meeting the routine maintenance expense,” the NJHPC CEO reported on Nov 27.

He also reported that the Chinese contractor had left the project when it attained 99.6 per cent completion and some minor works were outstanding after shelling by the Indian army on the dam’s site on July 30 and Oct 19-20 and 24 this year and was not willing to return. The NJHPC approached the foreign ministry, prompting it to take up the matter with Beijing and hopefully the contractor would soon resume the job as required under the warranties, he added.

According to the CEO, the company’s annual debt service liability amounted to Rs50bn and it was getting letters from the economic affairs division every month for servicing debt to external lenders. “I will not have the funds to even pay for the salaries after December,” he said, adding that Rs100bn raised from local banks was currently being utilised for debt servicing, payment of salaries and other expenses.

Brig Zareen said the National Electric Power Regulatory Authority (Nepra) had given the NJHPC an interim tariff at a rate of Rs5.9180 per kWh for one year that was notified on March 8, but the company had not so far been paid a single penny by the CPPA against more than six billion units (kWh) it had supplied to the national grid.

The NJHPC recently testified before a parliamentary committee that the CPPA was not signing the PPA that had been lying with it since July this year. Resultantly, it said, the NJHPC had not been paid for energy delivered to date. Nepra had also revised interim tariff to Rs9.1184 per unit at NJHPC’s request in August, but it was not being notified. The final tariff application is currently under process.

The NJHPC had supplied over 6bn units electricity to the power sector that had remained unaccounted for so far.

The NJHPC had told the Senate Standing Committee on Planning that the CPPA was hampering the signing of PPA and invoicing mechanism by taking a stand that the company’s tariff be clubbed with that of Wapda despite the fact that the NJHPC was an independent company registered with the Securities and Exchange Commission of Pakistan and the power regulator had approved its separate tariff.

According to Brig Zareen, clubbing the NJHPC tariff with that of Wapda was not only impractical but also involved serious legal and taxation ramifications as unlike Wapda, the company had some tax exemptions and there were legal issues relating to export of electricity from Azad Jammu and Kashmir. Separately, Wapda already had payables of over Rs200bn with the CPPA.

Because of these issues, payments of Rs1.10 per unit to AJK as water use charge were not being made, affecting their budget estimates. About Rs60bn as Neelum-Jhelum surcharge being charged to consumers has so far been collected and is being utilised by the company, but another Rs60bn on account of energy sold to the CPPA has remained unpaid.

The 969MW project had an approved cost of Rs506bn, but was completed at a cost of Rs420bn.


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction 102 MW Gulpur Hydropower Project at Kotli, Azad Kashmir.

Reservoir Capacity (17,749 acre⋅ft)
Annual Power Generation 465 GWH
Catchment Area 3,625 km2 (1,400 sq mi)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Summary of Privatization of 1223 MW Balloki Power Plant (RLNG) & 1230 MW Haveli Bahadur Shah Power Plant (RLNG) has been presented in CCI Council of Common Interest yesterday. The EOI Expression of Interest date has also been extended to January 17, 2020.

On Privatization of these two Power plants Pakistan will raise $1.5 Billion non-tax revenue.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*South Korean power company to invest over $1bn in Pakistan power sector*


Khyber Pakhtunkhwa govt and the Korean company have partnered to invest in 496 MW power project in Kohistan.

The KPK govt will be a 26 percent shareholder in project.

The Korea Hydro and Nuclear Power, a subsidiary of Korea Electric Power Corporation (KEPCO), will invest over a billion dollars in the power sector of Pakistan's Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

The development comes during a meeting between the president of Korea Hydro and Nuclear Power and Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Finance Minister Taimur Jhagra and Provincial Minister of KPK for Law, Sultan Khan.

As per detail, the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government and the Korean company have partnered to invest in 496 MW power project in Kohistan. The KP Government will be a 26 percent shareholder in project.

Apart from hydropower station, the company expressed desire to invest in wind and solar power generation in the province. Meanwhile, the provincial ministers informed the company delegation about Khyber Pakhtunkhwa's investment friendly policies and assured Koreans of full cooperation during their visit.

brecorder.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Highest-ever production: Hydel power stations generate 34.7b units in 2019*

December 28, 2019
https://tribune.com.pk/story/212617...del-power-stations-generate-34-7b-units-2019/








LAHORE: The year 2019 turned out to be a historic one for the development of water and hydroelectric power resources in Pakistan.

A record high hydel electricity was generated and supplied to the national grid during the year, besides start of construction work on Mohmand Dam in May after five decades, said Water and Power Development Authority (Wapda) in a statement on Friday.

The hydel power stations owned and operated by Wapda provided 34.678 billion units of electricity – the highest-ever contribution of clean energy – to the system in 2019. It was higher by 6.321 billion units compared to last year when 28.357 billion units were supplied.

The optimal operation of three hydroelectric power projects, completed last year in a phased manner, proved to be a good omen for hydel generation in the country. These projects alone generated 9.372 billion units cumulatively in 2019.


This includes 4.741 billion units from the Tarbela 4th Extension project, 4.519 billion units from the Neelum-Jhelum hydroelectric power project and 0.111 billion units from the Golen Gol hydroelectric power project.

The rest of the hydel electricity was contributed by other power stations with Tarbela power stations contributing 10.831 billion units, Ghazi-Barotha 6.594 billion units, Mangla 4.005 billion units and others 3.986 billion units.

“Hydroelectric power is the cheapest and most environment-friendly source of electricity. The contribution of Wapda’s hydel electricity to the system greatly helped the country in meeting electricity needs and stabilising the electricity tariff for consumers during the year,” Wapda said.

In addition to the record high hydel electricity generation in 2019, targets for the construction of mega dams were also achieved to stave off a looming water crisis in the country.


----------



## ghazi52

*102 MW Gulpur Hydropower Project, Azad Kashmir.*

Synchronization Achievement Ceremony of 51 MW Unit-2 of Gulpur Hydro power Project. Today Load test was commenced of 5 MW.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*NEPRA admits PAEC licence application*

The National Electric Power Regulatory Authority (NEPRA) has admitted the application of Pakistan Atomic Energy Commission (PAEC) for consideration to grant a generation license for its 1,145MW Karachi Nuclear Power Plant – 2 (KANUPP-2).

The electricity generation unit that would use enriched uranium as fuel is expected to achieve commercial operations by November 2020. According to PAEC website, the 60-year levelised generation cost is estimated to be Rs9.59/kWh

There are no emissions of carbon dioxide, nitrogen oxides and sulphur dioxide during the production of electricity at nuclear energy facilities. Nuclear energy is a very clean-air source of energy that produces electricity 24 hours a day.

The ground-breaking of KANUPP-2 and KANUPP-3 was performed in 2013. KANUPP-3 is expected to come online by the end of 2021. Soon after that the 100MW Chasma-5 will be completed, as the country plans to generate 8,800MW of nuclear energy by 2030.


----------



## ghazi52

HUBCO, only power producer in Pakistan with four projects listed in the China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) including CPHGC, Sindh Engro Coal Mining Company (SECMC) and the upcoming Thar Energy Limited (TEL) and ThalNova Power Thar (Pvt.) Ltd. (TNPTL) at Thar Block II. The power generation capacity of the Company will enhance to over 3580MW after completion of the aforementioned power projects.


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan has saved around $5 billion over the last five years from Liquefied natural gas (LNG) imports after it substituted the expensive oil imports reported a local media outlet.

The report claims that LNG alone contributes 22% in the country’s energy mix, while its share in Pakistan’s energy imports stands at 24%.

Its price is linked to international crude oil but energy generation through LPG is actually considered much more economical than oil. It also played a significant role in meeting local demands.

Since 2015, over 19 million tons of LNG have been imported, while two LNG re-gasification terminals exist in Pakistan. These terminals have pumped approximately 393.6 billion cubic feet/day (BCFD) of gas into the national gas distribution network in 2019, a 14 percent increase compared with 345.6 BCFD in 2018, the sources said.

In 2019, Pakistan imported 7.57 million tons of LNG through 123 LNG cargo ships versus 108 cargos in 2008.

According to the Oil and Gas Regulatory Authority (OGRA), during 2017/18, the gas supply-demand gap was 1.45 BCFD, but during this fiscal, it could increase to 3.7 BCFD. Imported gas bridged the gap with the supply of 2.5 BCFD.

The report stated that without this alternate source, the gap was forecasted to reach 4.6 BCFD by 2022/23 and then to 6.7 BCFD by 2027/28.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*LAHORE: SolDrive, an up and coming startup providing sustainable energy solutions to households and corporations, last month signed a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) with Moawin Facility to provide installation and after-sales support of the product.*

SolDrive is an initiative of Dr Nauman Ahmad Zaffar, an associate professor and director of energy and power systems cluster at Lahore University of Management Sciences (LUMS). The solution developed is a smart WiFi-enabled device that can connect to a conventional air-conditioning unit through a minimally invasive/plug and play procedure to make it more energy efficient than the newer and more expensive inverter technology air conditioners (AC) available in the market.

In short, consumers can now make their conventional air conditioners energy efficient that will consume electricity like an inverter air conditioner, without bearing the high cost of switching to an inverter A/C. Corporate entities can reap the benefits of significant reduction in electricity costs and peak capacity requirements of backup generator/solar powers solutions.

The startup, which is funded by HEC Technology Development Fund and USAID, aims to provide a sustainable energy solution with a positive environmental impact.



SolDrive will be launched in the market in Q1 of 2020, at the onset of summer season when the demand of air conditioners increases. The startup is targeting to sell 2,000 units in the first season at a cost of roughly Rs25,000 per unit.

*At this price, SolDrive claims that a consumer will be able to recover his investment in 10-months in savings, with 8-hour operations of the air conditioner in a day.*

“Instead of buying a new air conditioner for Rs70-80,000, you can now purchase this device and save a lot. It has an advantage for consumers for sure. For companies, it has a benefit that since the ACs at offices are turned on at lower temperatures individually, it increases the costs for companies. All these devices that would be installed, they would sync and with one control, you can fix how much electricity they would use,” Amanullah Qazi, CEO of Moawin Facilities Management, told Profit.

Moawin Facilities Management is an integrated building maintenance solution provider for both commercial and residential clientele. Under the agreement with SolDrive, Moawin will be responsible for the installation of the device and a preliminary health check of the HVAC unit and the subsequent service/repair to make the unit perform at its optimal efficiency.

Dr Nauman Ahmad Zaffar told Profit that the initial work on the product started in 2014, it went through lab and beta testing in 2018, and in the summer of 2019, limited commercial rollout was done for the product as an early adopters programme.

“The main purpose of this was to test SolDrive in different types of scenarios and organisations and with different types of air conditioners to gauge the technical and commercial viability of the product,” he said.

“Our intention is to support energy startups like these. We are contributing not just to make this economical for consumers, this also has an environmental impact. That has its environmental impact. We are encouraging efficient use of resources and it works better than an inverter AC,” Amanullah Qazi said.


----------



## ghazi52

*12 firms pre-qualify to bid for power plants*

January 29, 2020
https://tribune.com.pk/story/2146092/2-12-firms-pre-qualify-bid-power-plants/




Government wants to sell NPPMCL in the hope of fetching a minimum of Rs300 billion. PHOTO: FILE

ISLAMABAD: The Privatisation Commission board on Tuesday pre-qualified 12 firms to bid for multi-billion dollar power plants and approved to hire financial advisers to sell stakes of Pakistan’s two blue-chip firms aimed at raising around Rs400 billion to meet the budget deficit reduction target.

The board also approved to sell 27 government-owned unproductive properties through an open auction and set the minimum reserve price at Rs6.7 billion for all these assets. Only one property is assessed at the value of over Rs5 billion by the financial advisers while the value of the rest of the 26 properties is Rs1.7 billion.

Prime Minister Imran Khan wants to sell these properties in order to pay off public debt, which is increasing at a rate of nearly Rs14 billion a day.

Headed by the privatisation minister, the PC Board pre-qualified all 12 parties that had submitted statements of qualifications for the acquisition of two LNG-fired power plants.

Investors from Japan, Thailand, the United Kingdom, Malaysia and Pakistan have submitted documents. A few renowned global parties have also shown interest in acquiring the power plants.

The National Power Parks Management Company Limited (NPPMCL) owns the two power plants located at Balloki and Haveli Bahadur Shah, which have a combined generation capacity of 2,453 megawatts. The government wants to sell NPPMCL in the hopes of fetching a minimum of Rs300 billion or $1.5 billion in non-tax revenue.

The board has prequalified all the 12 parties and now these companies will start due diligence process, Privatisation Secretary Rizwan Malik told The Express Tribune.

The board approved to hire a consortium of financial advisers to sell up to 7% stakes of the Oil and Gas Development Company (OGDC) and 10% shares of Pakistan Petroleum Limited (PPL), informed the privatisation secretary.

The money raised through privatisation of power plants and capital market transactions will be used to reduce the budget deficit that is expected to remain far above the official target due to massive shortfall in tax collection.


----------



## ghazi52

Karot Hydropower is environment friendly, Chinese workers continued to work amid New Year celebrations in China
Strict safety and environmental protection measures are being ensured during the construction of the 720-Megawatt Karot Hydropower project being completed under China Pakistan Economic Corridor #CPEC framework.

Safety signs in Chinese, English and Urdu can be seen everywhere on the project site, and workers are equipped with hard hats, reflective vests, work shoes and other equipment, Dai Pengliang, a Chinese worker who chose to stay on the project during the Chinese New Year in order to strictly ensure construction safety told Xinhua.

He said that the Karot Hydropower project attached a great importance to construction safety, and had done a lot of work in the formulation of safety regulations, the management and control of safety risks, and the investigation of hidden dangers.

With about 70 percent of the overall construction completed, the Karot Hydropower Plant, a priority implementation project and a subsidiary of China Three Gorges South Asia Investment Co. Ltd located some 70 km east of Capital Islamabad, is expected to be put into commercial operation by the end of 2021.

“Chinese workers have taken the lead in complying with safety regulations, and the exchange of professional skills between Chinese and Pakistani builders has also promoted the construction of Pakistan’s hydropower talent team,” said Dai Pengliang who joined the project in 2015.

According to Li Zhili, deputy general manager of Karot Electric Power Co., Ltd., the project with a total investment of US$ 1.74 billion was expected to be put into commercial operation by the end of December 2021. Up to 3.2 billion kWh of clean power will meet the power needs of 5 million people and optimize Pakistan’s energy mix.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Thar coal-power project secures financing, Project of 330MW is expected to be completed by March 2021*

In a major move, a 330MW TharCoal-based power project achieved financial close and its completion would add to Pakistan’s energy production and lead to foreign exchange savings for the country.

Private Power and Infrastructure Board (PPIB) Managing Director Shah Jahan Mirza and Thar Energy Limited Chief Executive Officer Saleemullah Memon signed the financial close documents for the 330MW mine-mouth lignite coal-power project at Thar block-II.

Welcoming the development, Power Minister Omar Ayub Khan emphasised that the addition of 330MW would further energise the national grid and contribute to the sustainability and reliability in the power sector.

“In the quest for harnessing the domestic and renewable energy potential, every single megawatt is crucial for redefining Pakistan’s energy landscape and securing its future, which will eventually end Pakistan’s dependence on imported fuels,” he added


----------



## ghazi52

*LAHORE: The Water and Power Development Authority (Wapda) will contribute Rs271 billion as equity for three mega hydropower projects, it has emerged. This followed after the authority completed three previous much-delayed hydro power projects under a fast-track policy and *generated nearly Rs80bn in revenue.*

“For the last few years, we introduced a multi-pronged strategy to arrange funds for the completion of various important projects. So far, we have implemented this strategy well on Neelum-Jhelum, Tarbela 4th extension and Golen Gol hydropower projects. These projects helped us earn Rs80bn, increasing our own financial resources and contribution (equity) for three mega projects — Diamer-Bhasha, Dasu and Mohmand dams,” said Wapda Chairman retired Lt Gen Muzammil Hussain.

“When any work is finished in time, it saves money, energy and time. But if it is delayed, several issues come up, including cost escalation,” he told Dawn.

According to a recent report, from Wapda’s Rs271bn equity, Rs176bn will go to Diamer-Bhasha dam (DBD), Rs66bn to Dasu project and Rs29bn will go to Mohmand hydropower project. The authority will recover its equity through tariff which hinges on timely payments by the Central Power Purchase Agency-General within a period of nine years for DBD, five years for Dasu and six years for Mohmand.


Under the financial plan devised for these projects, Rs1300bn has been estimated for the overall DBD which includes Rs234bn provided by the federal government under the Public Sec*tor Development Programme (PSDP), Rs176bn through Wapda’s equity, Rs100bn through local commercial financing and Rs475bn from foreign commercial financing.

Similarly, Rs443bn has been allocated in total for Dasu hydropower project of which Rs66bn will come from Wapda’s equity, Rs80bn from IDA-1/2 credit, Rs37bn from Credit Suisse loan, Rs31bn from export credit agencies, Rs45bn from World Bank, Rs144bn from local financing or Sukuk Bond and Rs3bn from local financing or loan.

For the Rs309bn estimated overall for the Mohmand dam project, Rs114bn will come from PSDP, Rs29bn from Wapda’s equity, Rs33bn from local commercial financing and Rs83bn from foreign currency financing.

For the 4,500MW DBD project with live storage of 6.4 million-acre feet, the bid evaluation process for main civil works of DBD (dam part) is currently under way.

For the 2,160MW Dasu project (stage-1) — a run-of-the-river project with a total installed capacity of 4,320MW — civil work is under way.

And work on the 800MW Mohmand hydropower project — a multipurpose dam with live storage of 0.67 million-acre feet — has also been initiated.

“Wapda is embarking on a disciplined, targeted approach to improve working capital and is taking tactical steps to improve liquidity by accessing the capital markets early enough to obtain favourable terms. Given the need to raise approximately $2.5bn over the next three to four years, we intend to explore the option of a Green Eurobond of benchmark $500 million size for which the authority has concluded two rounds of NDR in the Far East, Dubai and London. A total of 57 institutions were accessed, including leading international institutional investors, private banks and hedge funds,” reads the report.

“Wapda being the largest and bona fide supplier of hydel power has embarked upon a grand plan to develop mega hydropower projects and plans to fast-track them. It will help us to enhance the share of hydropower in the overall generation mix to keep the consumer-end *tariff within affordable *limits, besides creating a buffer for water security of the country,” said the Wapda chairman.

Published in Dawn, February 3rd, 2020


----------



## ghazi52

*ENERGY Projects under China Pakistan Economic Corridor CPEC *

9 projects completed so far-producing 5320 MW electricity with investment of US $7.9 Bn providing jobs to 5000 Pakistanis.8 more projects under construction for 4470 MW electricity investing another US $ 9.55 Bn providing jobs to 15227 Pakistanis


Details of Power Plants Completed under CPEC

1. 1320 MW #Sahiwal Coal Power Plant #Punjab
2. 1320 MW #PortQasim Coal Power Plant #Karachi #Sindh
3. 1320 MW #Hub Coal Power Plant Hub #Balochistan
4. 660 MW #Thar Coal Power Plant #Tharparkar Sindh
5. 400 MW Quaid-e-Azam Solar Power Plant #Bahawalpur Punjab
6. 49.5 MW Hydro #China Dawood Wind Power Plant #Gharo #Thatta Sindh
7. 99 MW UEP Wind Farm #Jhimpir Thatta Sindh
8. 49.5 MW Sachal Wind Farm Jhimpir Thatta Sindh
9. 100 MW Three Gorges 2nd & 3rd Wind Power Project


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Pakistansdefender

ghazi52 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/


Feel so good. They must also show it on TV to up the morale of the stupid self pitying nation. That if together they can built marvels like these.

Kpk would be a water secure province with mohmand and sukhi kinari along with dasu and some part of karot also lie in kpk but the major chunk in kahsmir.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*ISLAMABAD: *Amid delays in K-Electric takeover by the Shanghai Electric Limited (SEL) of China, the government has decided in principle to facilitate the Karachi-based power utility to increase its own generation capacity by 1,600MW and enhance supply from the national grid to 1,400MW on an urgent basis.

For this to deliver, the government would immediately allow the KE to start construction of a 700MW coal-based project, provide about 150 million cubic feet of imported liquefied natural gas (LNG) for another 900MW project and enhance power off-take from the national grid to 1,400MW through diversion of upcoming nuclear power projects in Karachi.

The power division has moved a case to the Cabinet Committee on Energy (CCoE) for allowing the issuance of tariff notification for Datang Coal Power Limited (2x350MW) at Port Qasim. The CCoE has also been requested to exempt the plant from a 2016 ban on imported fuel-based projects until the local coal from Thar becomes available.

The KE will ensure that in case of unavailability of coal from Thar Block II (Phase-III), it may for the purposes of commissioning and operations enter into one or more commercially reasonable coal supply agreements and generate electricity using any local or imported coal.

The CCoE’s approval has also been sought for supply of 500MW to the KE from K2-K3 nuclear power projects. The power division has also advocated allocation and firm supply of 150mmcfd re-gasified LNG through federal government companies (Pakistan LNG Limited and Pakistan LNG Terminal Limited) involved in imports with effect from January 2021 to December 2025 at gas rates notified by the Oil and Gas Regulatory Authority (Ogra).

This comes at a time a team of the KE’s top management would be holding talks with the Privatisation Commission on Monday to push for resolution of matters relating to transfer of the KE’s majority shareholding to the SEL pending for more than two years now. The KE has been facing a peak shortfall of 600-1000MW in summers.


----------



## ghazi52

720 MW Karot Hydropower Project Under Construction on Jehlum River. The completion date of this project is December 2021.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Jagran river is a tributary of Neelum River, which confluences with it at Kundal Shahi in AJ&K. 

A number of hydropower schemes have been identified on Jagran River out of which JHPP-1 (30.4 MW) is operational and JHPP-2 (48 MW) is under construction by FWO-HMC-CNTIC-BITC JV. The project is being financed by Power Development Organization AJ&K. 

FWO is undertaking civil works of the project which includes Weir structure, De-sander, 5Km tunnels, Surge Tank, Vertical Shafts and a Power house. Presently work is in full swing on all components of the project simultaneously & 1.85 km tunnel works have been completed.

On 22nd March 2020 an important landmark activity has been achieved by diverting Jagran River into 190 m long diversion channel which was created by cutting into rock and boulders. The construction activities for Weir stage-1 will now be started.


----------



## ghazi52

Dam site of *Suki Kinari Hydropower Project*..


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Vertical Pressure Shaft Excavation - Suki Kinari Hydropower Project*


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Earth works are in progress at Mohmand Dam Hydropower project.*

Mohmand Dam Hydropower Project is historic and unique in nature being constructed after the delay of over five decades. The project is scheduled to be completed in five years and eight months. It will store about 1.2 million acre feet (MAF) of water, generate 800 megawatt (MW) of low-cost hydel electricity and help mitigate floods in Peshawar, Charsadda and Naushera.

Besides supplementing 160,000 acres of existing land, about 16,700 acres of new land will also be irrigated because of Mohmand Dam. In addition, 300 million gallons water per day will also be provided to Peshawar for drinking purpose. Annual benefits of the project have been estimated at Rs 51.6 billion.


----------



## ghazi52

The Suki kinari Hydropower Project is located on the Kunhar River in the beautiful valley of Kaghan, KP.

As a key project in the list of the first batch of priority projects of the "China-Pakistan Economic Corridor", China Energy Construction Gezhouba Group's overseas greenfield investment "first order", the project shoulders the major mission of Gezhouba Group's transformation and upgrading and structural adjustment.

The SK Hydropower Station is equipped with four Pelton turbine generators with a single unit capacity of 221 MW, with a total installed capacity of 884 MW, a maximum net head of 922.72 meters, and an average annual power generation of 3.212 billion kWh for many years.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Dasu Dam Under-construction


----------



## ghazi52

Matiari to Lahore ±660kV HVDC Transmission Line Project

*Feasibility study completed*
*Tariff determined by NEPRA*
*TSA/IA initialed in December 2016*
*Land acquisition for converter stations at Lahore and Matiari completed*
*Agreement signed between PPIB and State Grid of China on May 2018*
*Financial Closed (FC) achieved on 27th February 2019*
*Expected COD in March 2021*

*Pakistan’s first HVDC project: Matiari-Lahore*









An agreement is signed between Pakistan’s water and power ministry and State Grid of China for the development of a High Voltage transmission link from south to North of Pakistan. A memorandum of understanding (MoU) was also signed between National Transmission and Despatch Company Limited (NTDC) and China Electrical Power Equipment and Technology Company earlier this year for design and construction of high voltage direct current (HVDC) link.

It will be country’s first ever Direct Current (DC) transmission project. This 866-km long transmission link will serve the purpose of dispatching bulk power (approx. 4000 MW at 660 kV DC), generated from coal power plants, from southern region to densely populated central region of Punjab where generation-demand imbalance has been a long-standing issue. HVDC link will also provide breathing room to NTDC’s existing overburdened transmission system. This will not only improve the voltage profile of the system but also reduce transmission losses. Although this is NTDC’s internal HVDC link, but it can open possibilities for cross-border HVDC links which not only can narrow down generation-demand gap but also enhance stability of the transmission system.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260926730123923458


----------



## ghazi52

ISLAMABAD: The government on Wednesday signed a Rs442 billion contract with a joint venture of China Power and Frontier Works Organisation (FWO) for the construction of the *Diamer-Bhasha dam.*

The Chinese state-run firm holds 70 per cent and the FWO, a commercial arm of the Armed Forces of Pakistan, 30pc share in the consortium. The contract covers construction of a diversion system, main dam, access bridge and the* 21MW Tangir hydropower project.*

The eight million acre feet (MAF) reservoir with 272-metre height will be the tallest roller compact concrete (RCC) dam in the world. It will have a spillway, 14 gates and five outlets for flushing out silt. The diversion system involves two tunnels and a diversion canal — all three having one kilometre length each. The bridge — a box girder structure — under the contract will be constructed downstream of the dam structure while the 21MW power plant will be built to meet energy requirements of the project during construction.

Prime Minister Imran Khan was briefed on the progress of the project a couple of days ago. The construction work on dam will begin in a couple of weeks.

Wapda chairman says *Diamer-Bhasha* project will be completed in 2028

Diamer-Bhasha dam project chief executive officer Amir Bashir Chaudhry and authorised representative of China Power Yang Jiandu signed the agreement on behalf of the Water and Power Development Authority (Wapda) and the joint venture, respectively. Water Resources Minister Faisal Vawda, Chinese Ambassador Yao Jing, Water Resources Secretary Mohammad Ashraf, Wapda chairman retired Lt Gen Muzammil Hussain, Pakistan Army engineer-in-chief Lt Gen Moazzam Ejaz and FWO director general Maj Gen Kamal Azfar attended the signing ceremony.

The Wapda chairman expressed the hope that the Diamer-Bhasha dam would be completed as per the timelines to cope with the increasing water and electricity requirements of the country. The dam project with a total financial outlay of about Rs1,406.5bn would be completed in 2028, he said.

The total financial outlay includes land acquisition and resettlement, confidence building measures for social uplift of the local people, construction of dam and power houses.

Gen Hussain said the project would have a gross storage capacity of 8.1 MAF and power generation capacity of 4,500MW, with an annual generation of 18.1bn units. However, the electromechanical and power generation project would be taken up separately at a later stage.

Wapda has already awarded a Rs27.182bn contract for dam’s consultancy services to Diamer-Bhasha Consultants Group (DBCG). The consultancy agreement includes construction design, construction supervision and contract administration of the dam project.

The DBCG joint venture comprises 12 top-ranked national and foreign consulting firms — Nespak (Pakistan), Associate Consulting Engineers (Pakistan), Mott MacDonald Pakistan, Poyry (Switzerland), Montgomery Watson and Harza (MWH) International-Stantec (USA), Dolsar Engineering (Turkey), Mott McDonald International (England), China Water Resources Beifang Investigation, Design and Research Company (China), Mirza Associates Engineering Services (Pakistan), Al-Kasib Group of Engineering Services (Pakistan), Development Management Consultant (Pakistan) and MWH Pakistan, with Nespak as the lead firm. These firms have a vast experience of providing consultancy services for mega water projects the world over.

The Council of Common Interests (CCI) had approved the project for construction in 2010, but it suffered delays because of international lending agencies which remained associated with the project but later backtracked because of opposition from India. The government has already spent about Rs170bn on the project since then on land acquisition and other expenses. In view of the lenders’ resistance, it was decided about four years ago to divide the multi-purpose project into two major components — Rs650bn worth of dam project to be constructed with the public sector funds and Rs750bn worth of power project most probably to be developed in independent power producer (IPP) mode at a later stage.

The core project development (dam structure) alone is estimated to cost almost Rs270bn. The project offers a very attractive internal economic return of 15.7pc even at a 12pc discount rate, according to project documents.

The project is designed to serve as the main storage dam of the country, besides Mangla and Tarbela dams, and its storage would be helpful for alleviating flood losses. The dam will have a 6.4 MAF usable water storage capacity.

The project is estimated to help alleviate acute irrigation shortage in the Indus basin irrigation system caused by progressive siltation of the existing reservoirs, besides substantially contributing to reduce intensity, quantum and duration of floods and reduce magnitude and frequency of floods in the River Indus downstream.

The project will also have trickledown effects on all sectors of the economy by accelerating development and creating job opportunities, besides improving availability of water and clean energy. The completion of the dam would increase the country’s storage capacity from 30 to 48 days and make power generation facilities an attractive future investment by the private sector to add 4,500MW of additional electricity to the national grid.

_Published in Dawn, May 14th, 2020_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## truthfollower

summer is here whats the update on power production and load shedding?


----------



## ghazi52

The *Suki kinari Hydropower Project* is located on the Kunhar River in the beautiful valley of Kaghan, KP.

As a key project in the list of the first batch of priority projects of the "China-Pakistan* Economic Corridor*", China Energy Construction Gezhouba Group's overseas greenfield investment "first order", the project shoulders the major mission of Gezhouba Group's transformation and upgrading and structural adjustment.

The SK Hydropower Station is equipped with four Pelton turbine generators with a single unit capacity of 221 MW, with a total installed capacity of 884 MW, a maximum net head of 922.72 meters, and an average annual power generation of 3.212 billion kWh for many years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

truthfollower said:


> summer is here whats the update on power production and load shedding?


Load shedding will be done in those areas which have

Electricity Theft Issue 
Line losses are greater 
The recovery of bills are less 

Other then that there will be no load-shedding

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Joint Venture Agreement Signing Ceremony between Power China Company and Frontier Works Organization for construction of Diamer-Bhasha Dam was held at HQ FWO on 21 May 2020.
Five members delegation, headed by Project Director Mr. Jiang Ruijun attended the ceremony.
The project includes construction of diversion system, main dam, access bridge and 21 MW-Tangir Hydropower Project.


----------



## ghazi52

Excavation of Traffic Tunnel has been commenced at 884MW Suki_Kinari Hydropower Project.
N15 would be submerged in the reservoir of the project.

It is a road leading to a famous summer tourist destination i.e. Naran Valley which also serves as a gateway to the tourism spots


----------



## ghazi52

The News
The Water and Power Development Authority (Wapda) has awarded the contract of the construction of the Diamer-Bhasha dam to a joint venture between Power China and Frontier Works Organisation (FWO), WAPDA Chairman Lt Gen (retired) Muzammil Hussain said on Wednesday.

The move comes in the wake of a meeting presided over by Prime Minister Imran Khan two days prior about water security and construction of the mega dams.

Hussain said that the contract for the construction of the main dam was worth Rs442bn and includes the construction of the main dam, a diversion system, access bridge, and a 21MW hydropower plant in Tangir.

Diamer-Basha dam Chief Executive Officer Amir Bashir Chaudhry and authorised representative Yang Jiandu signed the agreement on behalf of WAPDA and the joint venture, respectively.

Speaking on the occasion, WAPDA Chairman Lt Gen Muzammil Hussain (Retd) said that the dam will go a long way for the economic development and social uplift of the country.

He said that WAPDA is committed to completing the mega project in accordance with the stipulated time frame to cope with the increasing water and electricity requirements of the country.

The WAPDA CEO said that the Diamer-Bhasha project's value was estimated at around Rs1,406.5bn and will complete in 2028.

Hussain said that the dam will be able to store 8.1 million acre-feet (MAF) of water and will be able to produce 4,500MW of electricity.

The dam will be able to provide the national grid 18 billion units of electricity annually.

Hussain said that earlier a consultancy service contract had also been awarded to the Diamer Basha Consultants Group (DBCG) worth Rs27.18 bn.

The consultancy agreement includes construction design, construction supervision and contract administration of the Diamer-Basha dam project.

The Joint Venture DBCG comprises of 12 top-ranked national and foreign consulting firms namely NESPAK (Pakistan), Associate Consulting Engineers(Pakistan), Mott MacDonald Pakistan (Pakistan), Poyry (Switzerland), Montgomery Watson and Harza(MWH) International - Stantec (USA), Dolsar Engineering (Turkey), Mott McDonald International (England), China Water Resources Beifang Investigation, Design and Research Company (China), Mirza Associates Engineering Services (Pakistan), Al-Kasib Group of Engineering Services (Pakistan), Development Management Consultant (Pakistan) and MWH Pakistan (Pakistan) with NESPAK as the lead firm.

These firms have a vast experience of providing consultancy services for mega water projects the world over.

"The Diamer-Bhasha dam is a vital project for the water, food and energy supply in the country," said Faisal Vawda, the minister for water resources.

"Our government launched the construction of major dams like Mohmand and Diamer-Bhasha within one year," he said.


----------



## ghazi52

Despite the impact of COVID-19 pandemic, Dasu Hydropower Project undertaken by China Gezhouba Group Corporation has achieved construction progress in diversion tunnel.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Genghis khan1

They need to open up these projects for private investors who can chip in with $1000 to $100,000 Investments. Build an online investment portal (linked to bank) where individuals can invest. See their investments and projected return on investments once project is complete. There are lot of people with extra change or saving sitting inside bank doing nothing.

Instead the of asking for charity, make them part of the project. Dams are pretty secure investments.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

A major milestone towards successful implementation of 1124 MW Kohala Hydropower Project in Azad Jammu & Kashmir (AJK) under the CPEC Framework.

A Tripartite Agreement has been finalized and initialed between the #China Three Gorges Company, the Government of AJ&K and the PPIB (Government of #Pakistan). This will be the largest ever investment of US$ 2.4 billion in any of the IPPs in Pakistan and AJ&K. The project will provide more than 5 billion unit per year clean and cheap electricity for the consumers in Pakistan and AJ&K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*12,464MW electricity to be added to national grid through IPPs’ projects.*

As many as 12,464 megawatts of electricity would be added to the national grid through 25 projects of Independent Power Producers (IPPs), which are in various stages of development.

Sources told APP that these projects were being facilitated by the Private Power Infrastructure Board (PPIB) and would be operationalised gradually between 2020 to 2028.

Giving the breakup, they said a 1,263MW RLNG project, being set up near Trimmu Barrage in Jhang, would be ready by 2020.

Similarly, five projects having an accumulative capacity of 2,047MW would be made operational in 2021. These include two 330MW Thar coal power plants, 660MW Thar coal power plant, 7.08MW Riali-II hydropower project and 720 Karot hydropower project.

Moreover, four projects with a total capacity of 2,160MW would be ready by 2022 and these would include 330MW Thar coal power plant, 1,320MW Thar coal power plant, 870MW Suki Kinari hydropower project and 300MW imported coal power plant.

Likewise, sources said 1,980MW would be added to the system through IPPs in 2023, 2,124MW in 2024, 1,172MW in 2026 and 1,710MW in 2028. The projects include 700MW Azad Pattan hydropower project, 1,124MW Kohala hydropower project, 300MW Ashkot hydropower project, 640MW Mahl hydropower project, 450MW Athmuqam hydropower project, 82MW Turtonas-Uzghor hydropower project, 163MW Grange Power Limited etc.

It is pertinent to mention that PPIB was created in 1994 as a “one-window facilitator” on behalf of the government to promote private investments in power sector. In 2012, PPIB was made a statutory organization through the Private Power and Infrastructure Board Act 2012 (Act VI of 2012).
*
Source: Pakistan Today*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syed1.

ghazi52 said:


> *12,464MW electricity to be added to national grid through IPPs’ projects.*
> 
> As many as 12,464 megawatts of electricity would be added to the national grid through 25 projects of Independent Power Producers (IPPs), which are in various stages of development.
> 
> Sources told APP that these projects were being facilitated by the Private Power Infrastructure Board (PPIB) and would be operationalised gradually between 2020 to 2028.
> 
> Giving the breakup, they said a 1,263MW RLNG project, being set up near Trimmu Barrage in Jhang, would be ready by 2020.
> 
> Similarly, five projects having an accumulative capacity of 2,047MW would be made operational in 2021. These include two 330MW Thar coal power plants, 660MW Thar coal power plant, 7.08MW Riali-II hydropower project and 720 Karot hydropower project.
> 
> Moreover, four projects with a total capacity of 2,160MW would be ready by 2022 and these would include 330MW Thar coal power plant, 1,320MW Thar coal power plant, 870MW Suki Kinari hydropower project and 300MW imported coal power plant.
> 
> Likewise, sources said 1,980MW would be added to the system through IPPs in 2023, 2,124MW in 2024, 1,172MW in 2026 and 1,710MW in 2028. The projects include 700MW Azad Pattan hydropower project, 1,124MW Kohala hydropower project, 300MW Ashkot hydropower project, 640MW Mahl hydropower project, 450MW Athmuqam hydropower project, 82MW Turtonas-Uzghor hydropower project, 163MW Grange Power Limited etc.
> 
> It is pertinent to mention that PPIB was created in 1994 as a “one-window facilitator” on behalf of the government to promote private investments in power sector. In 2012, PPIB was made a statutory organization through the Private Power and Infrastructure Board Act 2012 (Act VI of 2012).
> *
> Source: Pakistan Today*


That's a lot of excess power.... Already during summer months we have about 8-10GW more than what our system can supply. Just adding power plants without upgrading the transmission capacity is like using a 50hp pump to push water through a half inch line. Sure some will go through but you are wasting all that excess power you have available.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Affanakad0t.

Syed1. said:


> That's a lot of excess power.... Already during summer months we have about 8-10GW more than what our system can supply. Just adding power plants without upgrading the transmission capacity is like using a 50hp pump to push water through a half inch line. Sure some will go through but you are wasting all that excess power you have available.


Totally agree. We lose so much of our energy because of these old transmission lines

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flight of falcon

Syed1. said:


> That's a lot of excess power.... Already during summer months we have about 8-10GW more than what our system can supply. Just adding power plants without upgrading the transmission capacity is like using a 50hp pump to push water through a half inch line. Sure some will go through but you are wasting all that excess power you have available.




Also we need to urgently modify the contracts which I believe is within our right to modify old and current IPP. Many have terms agreed upon by bribing during Bhutto khao and tubbar wadao time..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Private Power and Infrastructure Board (PPIB) inviting Expression of Interest EOI for hiring services of Engineer Consulting firms to support PPIB in developing Mechanism for Tariff based bidding of #Hydropower Project and review of Feasibility Studies of Hydropower Project under Agence Française de Développement ("AFD") Grant to the Islamic Republic of Pakistan for promoting the development of #renewable_energy plants. The #last_date of submission is 30th June, 2020 (1500hrs)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistansdefender

ghazi52 said:


> Private Power and Infrastructure Board (PPIB) inviting Expression of Interest EOI for hiring services of Engineer Consulting firms to support PPIB in developing Mechanism for Tariff based bidding of #Hydropower Project and review of Feasibility Studies of Hydropower Project under Agence Française de Développement ("AFD") Grant to the Islamic Republic of Pakistan for promoting the development of #renewable_energy plants. The #last_date of submission is 30th June, 2020 (1500hrs)


Can you explain how it can help?


----------



## Syed1.

Pakistansdefender said:


> Can you explain how it can help?


The consultant firm will bring to the table a broad range of specialized expertise to allow the PPIB to make more informed decision. The bureaucrats at PPIB might be good at drafting a nicely worded summary or pushing a file from here to there but for actual technical details they need an expert or team of experts to provide consultation. 


Just like when you go to a doctor's office there are other staff there who will take your details or pull up your file..the nurse might take your temp and perform initial assessment but until and unless a trained doctor takes a look at you no diagnosis is made and even then the doctor might refer you to a specialist who is even more expert at the field to make a better diagnosis.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction 1263 MW Punjab Thermal Power Plant (RLNG Power Plant) in Jhang near completion.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*640 MW Mahl_Hydropower*

Project is located 5 km Upstream of the confluence of Mahl River with the Jhelum River on the boundary between the state of Azad Jammu & Kashmir (AJK) and the province of #Punjab with some portion of dam in the Province of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa .

Implementation of Mahl project will bring energy security, save foreign exchange in billions of US dollars over the life of the project, create thousands of jobs, stabilize socio economic life style of the people of Pakistan and the State of AJK and provide the much needed energy on a sustainable basis for rapid growth of Pakistan. Mahl and other projects being undertaken by CSAIL will also cement the close and brotherly relations between Government of PRC and GOP.

Recently Private Power Infrastructure Board (PPIB) accorded the extension in the validity of Letters of Interest (LOIs) for the Project.

© HydropowerPK Cheap Energy

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Flight of falcon

Bro you do an amazing job on infrastructure projects info. Thanks bro

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Warsak Dam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan, Germany sign Rs700 mn agreement on renewable energy*


Germany will provide technical assistance, worth Rs 700 million, to Pakistan in the field of renewable energy and energy efficiency.
An agreement was signed between Secretary Economic Affairs Noor Ahmed and Ambassador of Germany to Pakistan Bernhard according to which Germany will provide technical assistance to Pakistan under the Pakistan-Germany Development Programme, worth 4 million euros or Rs700 million.

The technical assistance will be provided under the project titled, “Promotion of Renewable Energy and Energy Efficiency Concepts in Cities and Industries,” which is one of the priority areas of the Government of Pakistan.
Both, secretary economic affairs and ambassador of Germany to Pakistan stressed on strengthening bilateral relations in the future


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction 884 MW Suki_Kinari_Hydropower Project
After Successful completion of Underground Powerhouse excavation, the concreting works of Unit No.4 has been started.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Budget 2020-21: Rs 177.512 billion to be set aside for Dams, hydropower projects*

Federal government has planned to earmark Rs177.512 billion for dams and hydropower projects in the budget for next fiscal year as it aims to prioritize spending on water conservation projects in the country.

According to budget recommendations, Rs 164 billion would be utilized for the projects from national exchequer while Rs13.50 billion would be arranged from foreign funding resources.

It was recommended to set aside Rs 80 billion for construction of Dasu Hydro-power project at Indus River.

The World Bank had also approved a loan for construction of the Dasu Hydropower project in 2017 and the project was delay after obstacles were created in acquiring land for the project.

The government has also recommended to earmark Rs 21 billion for construction of Diamer Bhasha Dam while Rs 14.7 billion were planned to be set aside for Neelum-Jhelum Hydropower project during the next fiscal year.

It is pertinent to mention here that the Water and Power Development Authority (#Wapda) has already awarded the contract for civil and electro-mechanical works at Diamer-Bhasha Dam after directives from the Prime Minister Imran Khan.

Moreover, it was also suggested to earmark Rs 5 billion for upgradation of power generation at Mangla Dam while Rs 8.90 billion funds would also be set aside for two expansion programmes at Tarbela Dam.

Rs 7 billion would also be earmarked for Mohmand multi-purpose dam while Rs2 billion would be set aside for Kachhi Canal project in Balochistan for the next fiscal year.


----------



## ghazi52

*84MW Gorkin_Matiltan Hydropower Project.*

The scheme is located in the Gorkin Matiltan region of Kalam Valley in the district of #Swat on the left tributary of the Suvastu River in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

Pakhtun khwa Energy Development Organization PEDO is the project’s developer and it is scheduled to be completed by 2021 at a cost of about US$294 million, according to local reports.

©️ Cheap Energy (HydropowerPK)


----------



## ghazi52

*Nepra wants hydel power reclassified as renewable*

June 18, 2020






Nepra says hydropower is an attractive renewable energy option due to its low production costs, low greenhouse gas emissions and grid flexibility. — Kohi Mari/File






ISLAMABAD: The National Electric Power Regulatory Authority (Nepra) on Tuesday directed the power sector entities to immediately include hydroelectric power in the definition and policy of the Alternate and Renewable Energy (ARE) sources.

The decision comes at a time when the Cabinet Committee on Energy (CCoE), led by Planning Minister Asad Umar directed the Power Division to resolve immediately all outstanding issues with the Sindh government on Alternate & Renewable Energy Policy (AREP).

The AREP, 2019 was approved, in principle, by the Council of Common Interests (CCI) in December last year subject to settlement of all concerns of the Sindh government. The policy has since been on hold.

Both moves, informed sources said, followed some informal meetings of PM Imran Khan with key stakeholders and confidants from the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa where it was reported that the AREP had been stalled at the last stage and that somehow the power sector authorities had ignored hydropower resources in the integrated energy generation plan 2020-2027 and the AREP 2019.

In an order issued to the Private Power & Infrastructure Board, National Transmission & Despatch Company and Alternate Energy Development Board, Nepra expressed concern that “hydropower is not being considered under the scope and definition of renewable energy which is contrary to the definition and standards used worldwide”.

The regulator noted that hydropower was an attractive renewable energy option due to its low production costs, low greenhouse gas emissions and grid flexibility.

Nepra also directed these entities to “make necessary amendments in all relevant documents and include hydropower projects in the scope of upcoming AREP 2019”.

Separately, the CCoE also reminded the Power Division that changes to committee’s December 2017 and February 2018 decisions had not been actualised as yet even though clear guidelines were issued at a May 4 meeting.

Regarding finalisation and implementation of Renewable Energy Policy, the CCoE had “directed the Power Division [on May 4] to resolve the outstanding matters with the Sindh Government and have the policy notified by the Inter-provincial Coordination Division at the earliest”.

However, the CCoE also recalled that “in the event of failure to resolve the outstanding matters, the Power Division shall move a summary to the CCI by June 15. The Power Division shall submit its proposals for an interim arrangement to the CCoE, in the event that none of the foregoing action can be accomplished by June 15”.

A May 4 statement had noted that the CCoE was apprised about the country’s future energy demand, power availability to various sectors and progress made to rationalise energy prices.

The CCoE was apprised about the introduction of a competitive bidding process for the entry of new producers in the renewable energy sector .

Under the new ARE policy, the federal government claims to be offering $40 billion worth of investment opportunities with a capacity addition (other than hydropower) target of 8,000MW by 2025 and 20,000MW by 2030. This means the government is eying to have 30 per cent renewable energy in the system by 2030.

Coupled with hydropower, the renewables’ share in the country’s electricity generation could go up to 60-65pc by 2030, the Power Division believes.

Sindh government had opposed the policy saying that it was against its interests. Provinces, particularly Sindh, believed that provincial powers enshrined under the 18th Constitutional Amendment had been trespassed by the under the AREP 2019, hence the policy was unacceptable.

_Published in Dawn, June 18th, 2020_


----------



## ghazi52

*1,400MW additional electricity for Karachi approved*



The CCOE was briefed on the power demand and supply situation for Karachi in the next 3-4 years. — APP/File

ISLAMABAD: The Cabinet Committee on Energy (CCOE) on Friday approved 1,400MW of additional power supply from the national grid to Karachi and directed submission of draft Alternative & Renewable Energy Policy (AREP) to the cabinet.

The meeting presided over by Minister for Planning, Development and Special Initiatives Asad Umar discussed the draft AREP and ordered its submission to the cabinet in whatever shape it was.

Informed sources said the Ministry of Energy had reported to the committee that most of concerns of the Sindh government over the draft AREP that had led to its delayed approval for almost six months had been addressed through a series of interactions continued until Thursday.

According to these sources, Mr Umar observed that the policy should not be held up for such minor issues and should be taken to the federal cabinet for clearance at least on part of the centre and any pending matter could be settled at the level of the Council of Common Interests (CCI).

The sources said the committee did not consider it worthwhile at this stage to include hydropower generation in the AREP as desired by the National Electric Power Regulatory Authority (Nepra) as it was also covered in the mainstream power policy.

An official statement said the CCOE had recommended the draft policy for submission to the cabinet. “The policy will subsequently be presented to the Council of Common Interests (CCI) for final approval”, it said.

The AREP policy 2019 envisages protection of the environment by increasing the share of green energy in the overall energy mix, least cost on grid power generation, and also to develop AREP local manufacturing, skilled human resource and technology transfer. It will enable private sector investment and participation in on-grid and off-grid AREPs and innovative supply solutions.

The CCOE was briefed on the power demand and supply situation for Karachi in the next 3-4 years. The committee approved the proposals relating to supply of additional power to KE (K-Electric) from national grid and directed that the technical details may be finalised between the parties by Aug 15, 2020.

Under the understanding reached between KE and the government, Central Power Purchasing Agency/National Transmission & Despatch Company (CPPA/NTDC) to enhance supply to KE from national grid by 1400mw on urgent basis from upcoming nuclear power projects in the city and coal projects at Port Qasim. The CCOE directed that power purchase for additional power supply should be signed by Aug 15.

This would also require additional transmission facilities to be developed through three different locations, including Jhimpir, Karachi West and Port Qasim-Dhabeji. The federal government will also support the issuance of tariff notification for Datang Coal Power Limited (2x350mw) at Port Qasim.

After meetings with all stakeholders, including KE and the National Transmission & Dispatch Company (NTDC) which is the national grid operator, the Power Division has recently given an undertaking that the NTDC would supply additional power of 500mw to KE from K2/K3 project. The NTDC would also increase the total supply from national grid at to 1400mw from FY 2023.

Further, it has also been agreed that the 700mw Datang coal project was critical for KE in managing the demand supply gap despite availability of 1400mw from national grid. KE has confirmed that this plant will operate on local coal once local coal is made commercially available. The KE will also develop transmission line and related infrastructure to its Bin Qasim RLNG plants while the government will ensure diversion of 150mmcfd of RLNG at Ogra-notified rates.

The first unit (450mw) of Bin Qasim Power Station (BQPS)-III RLNG plant is expected to come online in April-May 2021, followed by second unit by September-October 2021. The total fuel requirement for the 900mw RLNG Plant is 150mmcfd, however, fuel supply will be required effective January 2021 for testing to ensure timely COD. Currently, the government has commitments for 800mmcfd RLNG supply and can meet KE’s requirement of 150mmcfd from January 2021 through December 2025.

The CCOE was also briefed on the current status of the 1124 MW Kohala and 700mw Azad Pattan Hydrogen power projects. The committee sought further details regarding the two projects and directed Private Power and Infrastructure Board (PPIB) to submit the same to the CCOE at the earliest.

Published in Dawn, June 20th, 2020


----------



## ghazi52

Diamer-Bhasha Dam is a world class mega-hydro project and participating in this project is a huge challenge, Yang Haiyan, deputy chief engineer of the Chinese company, Bei Fang Investigation, Design and Research Co. Ltd (BIDR) said

The company has last month signed a contract to join the consulting team of the dam. It was designed as 272 meters height which will be the highest roller compacted concrete (RCC) dam in the world.
“The dam will exceed the height of Three Gorges Dam in China (185m), Hoover Dam in USA (221m), even Itaipu Dam in Brazil (225m),” she said in interview.

Besides, the designed crest length of Diamer-Bhasha Dam is 1006.5 m which can rank among the world class dams as well. The dam has a normal capacity of 10 billion cubic meters and a regulated (effective) capacity of 7.89 billion cubic meters, according to China Economic Net

Both its installed gross capacity of 4,500MW and average annual energy output of 1.84 trillion watt-hours also rank among the first class of the world.

In addition to its scale, dam’s technical difficulties can be considered as ‘world class’ as well. In the 1980s, Pakistan’s government has started to invite experts to design and consult on the dam. However, due to its technical difficulties are rare in the world, the project has been mired in decades of preparation.

Facing such a difficult work, Yang has showed confidence. “Since 2003, we have worked for water conservancy construction in Pakistan for 18 years. We have taken part in investigation and design of almost all of the hydropower projects in Pakistan, such as Tarbela Dam, Kohala Dam, Suki Kinari, Gomal Zam Dam, Neelam-Jhelum and so on,”

“China’s ability on water conservancy construction is built on years of practices. With our knowledge and experience, we will do our best to live up to Pakistan’s trust,” Yang said.

The construction of dam will create 16,500 jobs and consume a huge quantity of cement and steel, which will
give boost to the local industry.

The main purpose of the dam is water storage and production of 4,500MW cheap and affordable electricity for meeting the country’s energy requirements


----------



## ghazi52

Tarbela Dam Fourth Extension

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

1960s: Work in Progress - Mangla Dam
Photo by: TOM APPLEBY

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

@AsimSBajwa

Historic day-Tripartite Agreement signing ceremony for Kohala Hydel Power Project being held today.Largest power sector investment of $2.4 Bn in one IPP. With PM’s clear direction to expedite CPEC projects,all stake holders worked hard to bring this day #CPEC #cpecmakingprogress
2:21 AM · Jun 25, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Project* *Thar Mine Mouth Oracle Power Plant ( 1320MW) & surface mine

*
Primary Energy Input Thar Coal
Technology Sub Critical

Installed Capacity (MW) 1320

Location Thar Block-VI
Province Sindh

Estimated Cost (US $ Million) Yet to be determined
Executing Company / Sponsors M/s Oracle Coalfields SEPCO and Yanzhou Coal
Coordinating Ministry Ministry of Energy (Power Division)
Supervising Agency Private Power and Infrastructure Board (PPIB)


Project Progress Update

*Feasibility stage tariff obtained for coal.*
*Shareholding agreement on new equity partners in process.*
*Under issuance of NTP/LOI.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

720 MW Karot Hydropower Project Under Construction


----------



## Dil_Pakistan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277135014505873409

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

*640 MW MAHL HPP*


*Introduction
*
640 MW Mahl Hydropower Project is located 5 km upstream of the confluence of Mahl River with the Jhelum River on the boundary between the state of Azad Jammu & Kashmir (AJK) and the province of Punjab with some portion of dam in the Province of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KPK). 

Implementation of Mahl project will bring energy security, save foreign exchange in billions of US dollars over the life of the project, create thousands of jobs, stabilize socio economic life style of the people of Pakistan and the State of AJK and provide the much needed energy on a sustainable basis for rapid growth of Pakistan. Mahl and other projects being undertaken by CSAIL will also cement the close and brotherly relations between Government of PRC and GOP.
*
Salient Features* 

*General*

• Project Company : Mahl Power Company (Pvt.) Ltd. (MPCL)
• Location : In AJK at about 5 km upstream of confluence of Mahl River with Jehlum River
• River : Jhelum River

*Technical*

• Capacity : 640 MW
• Energy : 2,934 GWh
• Project Type : Run-of-River
• PPA Term : 30 Years from COD
• Gross head : 59m
• Plant Factor : 52.33%
• Dam type : Roller-compacted concrete gravity dam
• Design discharge : 1,305 m3/s
• Annual utilization hours : 4,584
• Number of units : 3 Units of 213.33 MW each (Approx.)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*100 MW SOLAR PV HYBRID PROJECT*

*Introduction*

The 100 MW Solar PV Grid Hybrid Power Project is located in Jhimpir, District Thatta, Province of Sindh, south Pakistan, which is 90km west of Karachi city and 80km north of the coast of Arabian Sea. The project is being developed at the existing site of 3x50 MW Wind Power Projects of Three Gorges First, Second and Third at Jhimpir, Sindh.

*Salient Features 

General
*
• Project Company : To be established
• Location : Jhimpir, District Thatta, Sindh
• Type : Solar Power


*Technical*

• Total installed capacity : 100 MW
• Land required : 500 acres
• Total number of Solar PV modules : 3,92,160 (to be installed)
• Project Term : 20 Years (expected)


*
Key Milestones*

• Issuance of LOI : Jun 21, 2017
• Submission of Feasibility Study to AEDB : Apr 24, 2018 
• Tariff & Generation License by NEPRA : Within 5 months of approval of Feasibility Study


----------



## ghazi52

*K 3 , Karachi Nuclear power Plant*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

40 MW KOTO Hydropower Project Under Construction by Pakhtunkhwa Energy Development Organization PEDO Government of KP
completion Date 2020-21











84-MW Gorkin-Matiltan Hydropower Project, Swat

Project activities in progress.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Govt approves Rs 2,791 mln for power projects under PSDP in FY-2019-20*





https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/app
*APP*
July 01, 2020

The government has released an amount of Rs 2,790.913 million for various power projects under annual Public Sector Development Programme (PSDP) for fiscal year 2019-20.

According to the data of Planning Commission, an amount of Rs 35,156.212 million was allocated for various power sector projects in the fiscal year 2019-20.

A sum of Rs 809 million has been released for provision of electricity to Dhabeji (SEZ) Sindh, Rs 125 million for supply of power to Rashakai Economic Zone KPK, Rs 75 million for supply of power to Hattar Special Economic Zone KPK, Rs 180 million for construction of 132 KV Grid station in Kapoto Areas District Kalat, Rs 366.200 million for interconnection of isolated Makran/Gwadar Network at Basima via Nag G/Station from Panjgoor Grid Station, Rs 550 million for construction of 132 -KV Grid Station at Isplinji District Mastung and Rs 113 million for electrification of village Dera Bughti.

Similarly, an amount of Rs 275.227 million has been released for construction of 132 KV Grid Station at Deep Sea Port Gwadar and Rs 283.810 million for construction of 132 KV Grid Station at Dadar.


----------



## volatile

2.8 Billion Rupees ,WOW priority wise very good move


----------



## ghazi52

Night View - 969 MW Neelum Jhelum hydropower project, operation Since 2018.

Photo Credits: Khawar Jamil Rizvi


----------



## Azure

Grid stations in tribal districts to be upgraded

PESHAWAR: A mega project has been launched to improve power supply system in merged tribal districts and upgrade the region’s 66KV grid stations to 132KV ones, Chief Minister Mahmood Khan was told on Friday.

Officials told the chief minister in a meeting that work was in progress on a number of schemes, including provision of express power lines to district headquarters hospitals of merged tribal areas and solarisation of mosques, schools and healthcare facilities.

They said those projects would address electricity issues and ensure people’s development. The participants reviewed progress on the energy and power department’s projects being executed under the Accelerated Implementation Programme (AIP) of merged tribal areas.

Officials said the upgradation of Razmak and Wana grid stations had already been completed, while work was under way on the upgradation of Kalaya grid station in Orkzai tribal district, Alizai grid station in Kurram tribal district, Sadda grid station in Kurram tribal district and Ghalju grid station in Orakzai tribal district.

They said those 66KV grid stations were being upgraded.

Officials said the utilisation of funds against releases for these projects has been cent percent.

They said another project had been approved for the provision of 25 feeders to North Wazirstan, South Wazirstan, FR Bannu, FR Lakki, FR Tank and FR DI Khan, while work had begun on six of them.

Officials said solarisation of around 300 mosques in merged tribal areas had been completed, while the solarisation of 800 more mosques in the region had been proposed.

They briefed participants about action on the announcements made by the prime minister and chief minister during visit to tribal districts.

The chief minister expressed satisfaction with progress on the energy and power department’s projects and asked the relevant authorities to take necessary measures to complete projects within stipulated time to benefit the people of merged areas.

He said the completion of projects on time was the government’s top most priority and he won’t tolerate delay in the projects’ completion.

_Published in Dawn, July 4th, 2020_


----------



## ghazi52

*Nuclear Power Plants ........*

Big Update:

C-1: 142 days of continuous operation and continue
C-2: 360 days of continuous operation and continue, could even go beyond 400 before next planned refueling.
C-3: 160 days of continuous operation and continue
C-4: 366 days of continuous operation, to be shut down for Refueling on 07th july.


Lots of records. Most employees specially of plant operation have not gotten any leave since Covid-19, but still we have ot been given any benefit other than our salaries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

102MW Gulpur Hydropower Project, Kotli , AJK. Built on River Poonch, a tributary of River Jhelum. It commissioned in March 2020 and is the Third Hydro IPP of Pakistan after New Bong Escape and Patrind HPP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azure

*Rs10bn approved for 220KV grid station in Kohat*
A CORRESPONDENT
KOHAT: Federal state minister Sheharyar Afridi has claimed that the government has approved Rs10 billion for a new 220KV grid station to be built in Kohat by the National Dispatch and Transmission Company to solve the longstanding problems of loadshedding and low voltage in the division.

Talking to journalists at the Commissioner House on Friday, he said a committee led by him and comprising MPs from Kohat, Karak, Hangu and Orakzai would meet federal minister for water and power Umer Ayub on coming Thursday to discuss matters regarding the construction of the grid station.

The grid station would be constructed in Togh Bala area to address the problems of loadshedding in Kohat, Orakzai, Hangu and Karak districts, Mr Afridi said.

He asked the commissioner, Kohat division, Syed Abdul Jabbar Khan to find state land for the grid station and submit a report within one week.

The state minister said that transformer repair workshops had been approved for Hangu, Orakzai,Thall and Karak districts. Earlier, there was only one workshop in the whole of Kohat division, he added.

Sheharyar Afridi said federal minister for water and power Umer Ayub had approved the 220KV grid station and transformer repair workshops during a meeting with him. He said people had to pay Rs20,000 to get the transformers repaired at private workshops as Pesco took days for the purpose.

Similarly, the federal minister said he had asked the relevant officials to prepare PC-1 so funds could be approved for fixing the loose transmission lines.

He said during repair of the transformers in Kohat trolley-transformers of 200KV, 100KV and 50KV would be provided to keep the power running without suspension.

He said as Kohat had 37 feeders which were overloaded four more for Patiala, Gumbat, Express Highway and Kharmato had been sanctioned.

Mr Afridi said there would be no loadshedding where recovery rate was above 70 per cent.

He said the Kohat SDO construction, who previously sat in Peshawar, would now be shifted to Kohat. He said that a committee of officials and MPs would resolve the issue of power theft and the kunda system which badly damaged transformers and transmission lines.

https://www.dawn.com/news/amp/1568443

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan’s plan to add four hydropower projects under China-Pakistan Economic Corridor CPEC at a cost of $7.5 billion in the next six years is expected to reduce its reliance on foreign oil and gas

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Hingol Dam Project*






*Location*
On Hingol River at a distance about 19 km on North of Makran Coastal Highway and about 248 km from North-West of Karachi in Lasbela District of Balochistan.
*

Salient Features*

*Type of Dam*

Earth & Rockfill









*Height of Dam...*
174 ft

*Gross Storage...*
1.206 MAF

*Live Storage...*
0.658 MAF

*CCA ...*
65,000 Acres

*Power Generation*

1.37 MW (5.6 GWh)

*Scope of Work*

Detailed Engineering Design 

*Donor Agency* Govt. of Pakistan

*Commencement Date* -

*Completion Date* -
*Financial Status (Rs. Million)* *Local* *Foreign* *Total
Original PC-II Cost* 272.824 - 272.824



*Status:-*


A feasibility study completed by M/s NESPAK in 1992-93.
Detailed Engineering Design and Tender documents of Hingol Dam Project with Dam Site at Aghor, 1 km u/s of Makran Coastal Highway Bridge completed in 2009.
Hindu Community raised objections due to the submergence of their Holy Places. Hence, the site of the proposed dam was shifted 16 km upstream of Aghor Site.
A meeting was held on 01.09.2016 between WAPDA and Project Consultants wherein it was decided that:
Project Consultants will revise the scope of work and complete the Detailed Engineering Design of the Project as per the Consultancy agreement.
WAPDA will arrange the financing for the Project and clear the pending liabilities of the Consultants after verification of their invoices and approval of PC-II Proforma.
Consultants will take up this additional assignment after the clearance of their pending liabilities.
On directions of MoWR, WAPDA requested Govt. of Balochistan on 28.12.2017 to accord priority to the project.
On the order of Balochistan High Court, Govt. of Balochistan issued NOC/Project Priority in favor of WAPDA to carry out Detailed Engineering Design on 08.05.2019.
Accordingly, MoWR issued Project authorization on 13.05.2019 and directed to submit updated PC-II.
PC-II Proforma for Detailed Engineering Design, Preparation of Tender Documents & PC-I amounting to Rs. 421.372 Million submitted to MoWR on 28.10.2019.
FFC, MoWR cleared the PC-II & submitted for the approval of DDWP on 07.01.2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Mohmand Dam Project - 800MW*

- Under Construction since 2019
- Annual Energy: 2,407 GWh
- Gross Storage: 1.29 Million acre-feet (MAF)
- Completion: May 2025
- Construction cost: $1.9 billion

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

*Middle Palas Valley HydroPower Project*


*






Location:* 
Palas Valley (Chor Nullah) is located on the left bank of the Indus river with influence 8km upstream of Patan Town in Kohistan District, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa. The project has been planned on the left bank of Palas Velly with powerhouse, 25km from Patan Town and 335 km from Islamabad.

*Salient Features

Generation Capacity * 398 MW

*Gross Head* 685 M
*Rated Net Head* 649 M
*Design Discharge* 71 m3/Sec
*Mean Annual Energy* 1,716 GWh
*No. & Type of Turbine * 3, Pelton
*Type Of Dam* CFRD
*Height Of Dam* 81 M
*Head Race Tunnel* 10.6 Km
*Pressure Shaft* 1000 m
*Construction Period* 5 Years
*Estimated Project Cost* 521 Million US$
*Status*


 Pre-feasibility study has been completed in year 2008.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

‪A beautiful view of newly completed Daral Khwar HPP (36 MW) and its colony on main Madian Kalam Road in Swat. ‬

‪It is being operated departmentally with success and has exceeded its Annual Generation Target of 154 Million KwH by 6 million Units until May 2020.‬

Source: Pakhtunkhwa Energy Development Organization

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

- Annual Energy: 3,000 GWh
- Highest Head in Pakistan
- Completion: Dec, 2022
- Construction cost: $1.9 billion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Tarbela Dam Power House with IV Extension completed....................

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Dasu hydropower project (DHP) includes the construction of a 4,320 MW hydropower plant on the Indus River near Dasu town in Kohistan District of KhyberPakhtunkhwa (KP) .

The project is located approximately 74 km downstream of the Diamer Basha Dam, 240 km upstream of the Tarbela Dam, and 345 km from Islamabad.

The run-of-the-river hydropower project is being developed in two stages by Pakistan’s Water and Power Development Authority (WAPDA).

A total of 12 hydropower units rated at 360 MW each will be installed, which includes six in the first phase and six in the second.

Phase one will have an annual output capacity of 12,300 GWh, while phase two completion would increase the same to 21,700 GWh.

Construction Period (PC-I) is 5 years (Stage-I) with Generation of 2,160 MW (12,220 GWh).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Tarbela Dam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Dasu Hydropower Project - 4320MW (2160 MW stage-I)

- Annual Energy: 21,300 GWh
- Gross Storage: 1.14 Million acre-feet (MAF)

- Completion: Early 2025 (stage I)
- Construction cost: $ 4.3 billion (stage I)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Qasim Plant generates more than 5 billion kWh of electricity in 2020

Qasim Coal Power Plant, invested and constructed by Power Construction Corporation of China, has generated more than 5 billion kWh in 2020, setting a record for the annual cumulative power generation since the plant was put into operation.

In 2020, the annual generating capacity of Qasim Plant reached 5 billion kilowatts earlier than usual.The 2018 cumulative power generation reached this node in early October of that year, and in 2019 it was moved forward to August 27th.

Impacted by COVID-19 pandemic, national economy has been stuck. Under the severe context, Qasim Plant generated more than 2.264 billion kWh in the first quarter of 2020, an increase of 455 million kWh over the same period last year.

On May 22, 2020 annual power generation of the power station reached 3.5 billion kWh, and the cumulative power generation since its commissioning exceeded 20 billion kWh. As of June 10, the cumulative annual power generation of Kasim Power Station exceeded 4 billion kWh.

In this month, Qasim Plant also saw a breakthrough in expanding the coal sources. Affected by COVID-19 epidemic, South Africa and Indonesia, the two major coal sources for Qasim project, have been port locked down. The continuous operation of the plant is threatened.

In order to protect domestic own coal resources and diversify coal sources, after a long-term endeavour by Qasim project, a new coal source country was established. On July 11th, the first batch of coal imported from the new coal source country reached Qasim Port.

Qasim Coal Power Plant is reckoned as a key project under CPEC. It has an installed capacity of 1.32 million kW and uses imported coal to generate electricity. Since its commissioning, the power station has played an important role in alleviating the power shortage, improving the energy structure, promoting economic and social development and improving people's livelihood for the nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

720MW Karot_Hydropower_Project is an under construction run-of-river project.

The Karot Hydropower Project is the first investment project of the Silk Road Fund, is part of the much larger CPEC .... China_Pakistan_Economic_Corridor, and is expected to be completed in 2021.
Construction began: January 2016
Construction cost: $1.42 billion
Commission date: Apr 2021
Turbines: 4 x 180 MW Francis-type
Installed capacity : 720 MW
Reservoir Total capacity: 164.5 million
Maximum length: 27 km (17 mi)
Normal elevation: 461 m (1,512 ft)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azure

*NTDC installs 600MVA transformer at Yousafwala grid station *
MD says transformer installation will help improve power supply to MEPCO areas of Sahiwal, Chichawatni, Pakpattan, Arifwala, Kassowal, Vehari and Chishtian

The National Transmission and Despatch Company (NTDC) has successfully commissioned a 600MVA transformer at 500kV Yousafwala Grid Station, Sahiwal.

The transformer on Saturday was energized on full load.

Addressing the inauguration ceremony, NTDC Managing Director Engr Dr Khawaja Riffat Hassan said that the installation work on the 600MVA autotransformer at 500kV Yousafwala grid station has enhanced the capacity of the station to 1,800MVA at 500kV level.

“This will improve power supply to MEPCO areas of Sahiwal, Chichawatni, Pakpattan, Arifwala, Kassowal, Vehari, Chishtian; LESCO areas of Okara, Sarfaraz Nagar, Lahore as well as some areas of FESCO. Resultantly, overloading of the system, as well as forced load shedding, will be reduced.”

The managing director further said that in order to enhance the power system transmission capacity under its constraints management strategy, the NTDC is vigorously pursuing the completion of installation work of autotransformers at 220kV Ghakhar grid station and 500kV Rawat grid station.

“The NTDC will soon install a 160MVA transformer at 220kV Ghakhar grid station (Gujranwala),” he added.

The 220kV Gakkhar Grid Station is located near the industrial hub of Gujranwala and adjoining districts. Due to the ever-rising industrial and commercial activities in the region, the increasing demand for power is causing overloading of currently operational autotransformers.

Moreover, the MD said, a 160MVA autotransformer is also being installed at 500kV Rawat Grid Station, Rawalpindi. “After completion of installation work, the total capacity of the said grid station would be increased to 910MVA. The transformer will not only share the load of other transformers of the same grid station but the areas of IESCO and Rawalpindi District, Islamabad Capital territory, whereas Jhelum and Chakwal District will also have improved voltage profile and will minimize forced load shedding. The transformer is likely to be energized during the ongoing summers.”

The NTDC MD assured that the installation work of transformers would be completed on a fast track basis so that uninterrupted power supply is provided for the comfort of consumers of respective distribution companies of GEPCO and IESCO.

Dilating upon the installation works, the MD said that the company has completed the installation work of transformer at Yousafwala Grid Station on war footings ahead of its deadline despite the problems being faced due to the prevailing Covid-19 situation.

He said that Energy Minister Omar Ayub Khan, Special Adviser to Prime Minister Shahzad Qasim and Power Secretary Omer Rasul have also appreciated the NTDC management for early energization of the project.

https://profit.pakistantoday.com.pk...00mva-transformer-at-yousafwala-grid-station/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Azure

*Punjab Power Development Board has Approves 33 Small Hydroelectric Power Plants*
 

Sikandar Azam Khan said that Punjab had a comprehensive network of canals for irrigation purposes.




The PPDB has identified 33 points for installation of small hydroelectric power plants.

Out of these seven points were present in district Faisalabad.

He also mentioned 1.1-MW hydroelectric power plant which was installed by Sir Ganga Ram in 1925.

He said the PPDB should also review this model to exploit the potential of existing canals.


He said the Punjab government was also contemplating to undertake waste to energy projects in six major cities of the province.

https://www.urdupoint.com/en/pakistan/ppdb-approves-installation-of-33-small-hydroe-969081.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Shanghai Electric has accelerated pace of work despite COVID at *Thar Block-1 both in Mining & 1320 MW power plant.*

*Progress* ................ Mining 20%,................. power Plant 15%.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Balochistan Rs1.64 billion allocated for 67 new projects energy sector,
5000 acres in Sibi,
10,000 acres wind energy park 
Naukundi,2000 acres 
Qila Saifullah Solar Energy Park
1000 acres of land acquired solar energy parks in 
Mastung, Pishin, Khuzdar, Loralai, Panjgur and Lasbela

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan Breaks Its All-Time Electricity Generation Record*

Pakistan has produced a record 23,116 MWs of electricity for the first time ever, Federal Minister for Planning and Development Asad Umar has revealed.

According to details, the electricity production in Pakistan reached this level on Tuesday at 3 pm.

The previous record of the highest capacity of electricity generated in Pakistan was made on 24 July 2018 when the country produced 20,811 MWs electricity.

Earlier this month, Umar disclosed that WAPDA had registered a 20% increase in the hydel electricity capacity during FY 19-20 against the FY 18-19.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Power generation in the country reached a record high of 23,116 Megawatts (MW) on Tuesday.

The peak in electricity generation was 2,300MW higher than the earlier peak achieved prior to (PTI) government.

“Yesterday a new record was created for power generation in the country. Peak generation achieved around 3pm was 23,116 MW. For comparison the highest generation level achieved prior to this government was 20,811 MW on July 24, 2018. The peak yesterday was 2,300 MW higher,” said Asad Umar in a tweet.
Earlier on July 6, the Water and Power Development Authority (WAPDA) produced the highest ever hydel electricity in 2019-20 with an increase of 20 per cent, compared to the previous year.

Massive Hydel capacity increase is taking place with Dasu, Mohmand and Diamir Bhasha Dams being built.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

84MW Gorkin_Matiltan Hydropower Project.

The scheme is located in the Gorkin Matiltan region of Kalam Valley in the district of Swat on the left tributary of the Suvastu River in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.
Pakhtunkhwa Energy Development Organization PEDO is the project’s developer and it is scheduled to be completed by 2021 at a cost of about US$294 million, according to local reports.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*PPDB Approves Installation Of 33 Small Hydroelectric Power Plants: FCCI President*

Mohammad Ali (@ChaudhryMAli88) 

FAISALABAD, (UrduPoint / Pakistan Point News - 8th Jul, 2020 ) :The Punjab Power Development board (PPDB) has approved installation of 33 small hydroelectric power plants at canal heads across the province.

This was disclosed by Muhammad Sikandar Azam Khan, the President Faisalabad Chamber of Commerce & Industry (FCCI), after attending the 58th meeting of the PPDB in which he participated through zoom.

Chairperson Mrs Irum Bukhari, Additional Chief Secretary Energy, chaired the meeting.

Sikandar Azam Khan said that Punjab had a comprehensive network of canals for irrigation purposes.

The PPDB has identified 33 points for installation of small hydroelectric power plants.

Out of these seven points were present in district Faisalabad.

He also mentioned 1.1-MW hydroelectric power plant which was installed by Sir Ganga Ram in 1925.

He said the PPDB should also review this model to exploit the potential of existing canals.

He said the Punjab government was also contemplating to undertake waste to energy projectsin six major cities of the province.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Work continued even during EID ul Azha Holidays. The local workers offered their prayer meanwhile Chinese workers continued their construction works.

Suki Kinari Hydropower_Project- 884MW
- Under Construction since Dec, 2016 under the umbrella of CPEC
- Annual Energy: 3,000 GWh
- Highest Head in Pakistan
- Completion: Dec, 2022
- Construction cost: $1.9 billion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Matiari-Lahore Transmission Line China State Grid....... Negotiation in Process........15% Completion

Matiari-Faisalabad Transmission Line China State Grid... Negotiation in Process.........15% Completion

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*102 MW* Gulpur *hydropower plant starts production*

Gulpur Hydropower Project has achieved certified commercial operation and has started producing cheap electricity for the national grid, said NESPAK Managing Director Dr Tahir Masood in a press communiqué on Wednesday.

NESPAK, in a joint venture with MWH Inc USA, has provided consultancy services as ‘owner’s engineer’ to Mira Power Limited, a subsidiary of KOSEP South Korea, for the 102MW Gulpur Hydropower Project.

“NESPAK has played a very vital role in the successful completion of Gulpur Hydropower Project, as it provided complete technical support to Mira Power Limited in getting approvals from different government agencies as well as supporting the EPC contractor in resolving complex issues that arose during construction,” said a statement issued by the company.

The successful completion of this project has added another feather in NESPAK’s cap, as the company had recently played a major role in the development and completion of 84MW New Bong Escape Hydropower Project

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Construction work of grid station at Choochang under the component of 132 kV transmission line of Dasu HPP -WAPDA Kohistan, is continued and soon it will be completed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

660kV Matiari Lahore HVDC Transmission line Project will evacuate power North-South resolve one major issue

Scope;4000 MW Evacuate Capacity, 
886 KM,
1972 Towers.
Cost: USD 1.658 Billion

Work completed: 85%-

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Tarbela Dam

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Dam Site of *Suki_Kinari*_*Hydropower Project - 884MW*

- Annual Energy: 3,000 GWh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Keyal Khwar Hydropower Project*

*Location*

The Project is located on Keyal Khwar Nallah, a right bank tributary of Indus River in Lower Kohistan District of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa situated at a distance of 310 km from Islamabad on Karakaram Highway

*Salient Features*

*Gross Head*
732 meter






*Installed Capacity*
128 MW

*Annual Energy*
418 GWh

*Consultants*
Keyal Hydropower Consultants (KHC), JV of Lahmeyer Int., NDC and EASE-PAK



*Donor Agencies*
KfW Germany, European Investment Bank (EIB)

*Status:-*


Detailed Engineering Design completed in December 2011.
The Contract for Civil & Hydraulic Steel Works terminated due to non-performance of Civil Works Contractor on 08.12.2017. The Contractor handed over the entire Project to the Employer on 30.01.2018.
WAPDA requested M/s KfW for issuance of “No Objection” to proceed with bidding process of the Civil Works Contract.
KfW issued No Objection on 09.08.2019 for commencing tendering process of Keyal Khwar HPP by adopting Pre-Qualification procedure instead of Post Qualification, subject to the availability of funds as proposed by WAPDA.
As per guidelines of Donor Agency regarding change in bidding criteria, Project Consultants were requested to modify the bidding documents on 27.09.2019.
Islamic Development Bank (IsDB) alongwith Coordination Group Partners carried out Energy Sector Technical Dialogue with WAPDA on November 18, 2019.
3rd revised PC-I has been submitted to Chief Engineering Advisor, Federal Flood Commission, MoWR on 13.02.2020.
Bidding documents for E&M Works are under preparation.
*Physical Progress 9.99%*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

KurramTangi Multipurpose Dam project coming along at a staggering pace due to relentless efforts by FWO work force. Once online in 2022 the Dam will see 18 MW of power generation and 41Kms of irrigation canals capable of irrigating 16400 acres of land under stage 1.

On completion of stage 2, the total combined capacity of the Dam will be an astounding 83 MW bringing much needed prosperity for the populace of newly merged North #Waziristan District of KPK.

Courtesy: FWO

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

The return of the engineers and managers to Pakistan, which had been delayed because of the Covid-19 pandemic, is expected to provide a boost to the Thar Coal Block-1 Project.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Under Construction* Karot Hydropower Project

- 720MW on Jhelum river under CPEC
- Asphalt Core Rock fill dam
- Surface Powerhouse equipped with 4 x 180 MW Francis-type units
- Expected completion date: 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Karot Hydro power Plant

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Path-Finder

Under Construction #Karot_Hydropower_Project - 720MW on Jhelum river under CPEC - Asphalt Core Rock fill dam - Surface Powerhouse equipped with 4 x 180 MW Francis-type units - Expected completion date: 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Neelam Jhelum Hydro Power Plant achieved another important target*

Neelam Jhelum plant has reached the milestone of providing 10 billion units of electricity to the National Grid.
Neelam Jhelum Hydro Power Plant crossed this milestone of providing 10 billion units of electricity to National Grid last night.

Due to this electricity produced from Neelam Jhelum plant, income of Rs 120 billion has been earned.

Neelam Jhelum plant is generating more electricity than annual production set in design due to effective operation.
Neelam Jhelum plant has four production units, total production capacity is 969 MW

August 10, 2020: Engineering masterpiece Neelam Jhelum Hydro power plant has achieved another major target. Since the plant production process started, the national grid has got a total of 10 billion units of electricity It has been supplied. Neelam Jhelum power plant crossed this milestone last night. The electricity produced from the plant has earned an income of Rs 120 billion.

Neelam Jhelum hydro power plant is generating more electricity than the annual production of design due to its effective operation. During the fiscal year 2019-20, the target of electricity production from the plant was 4 billion 66 crore units, but Meanwhile the plant was provided 4 billion 84 crore 30 lakh units of electricity to the national grid which is 18 crore 30 lakh units more than the target.

Neelam Jhelum hydro power plant's total production capacity is 969 MW. It has four production units and each production capacity is 242 decimal 25 MW. Electricity from the first unit of power plant in April 2018 The production was done. The project started staged power production from four units and on August 14, 2018, the power plant generated its full production capacity of 969 MW.

It is remarkable that the plan generated electricity up to 40 MW on April 9, 2019 which reflects the high efficiency of the project's electrical devices, especially the turbine. Nowadays, in the Neelum River. Due to high flu season, required amount of water is available and Neelam Jhelum is producing 969 MW electricity to its full potential.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

A total of 76 Chinese technicians from China Electric Power Equipment and Technology Co. Ltd. (CET) arrived Saturday in Islamabad on the company's second chartered flight for the ongoing Matiari to Lahore ±660kV HVDC Transmission Line Project.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Mohmand Dam -* Blasting being carried out at Spillway Area






__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Suki Kinari 840 MW Power House Work in Kaghan Valley, KPK continuously moving fast.............

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

6 Wind Power Plants to sign the contract on Monday which will reduce the unit price of electricity from 25 pkr/unit to 14 pkr/unit. The payment will be made in PKR instead of USD. Government will save 700 billion from this IPP contract.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wikki019

ghazi52 said:


> 6 Wind Power Plants to sign the contract on Monday which will reduce the unit price of electricity from 25 pkr/unit to 14 pkr/unit. The payment will be made in PKR instead of USD. Government will save 700 billion from this IPP contract.



700 billion from only 6 wind plants?


----------



## peagle

ghazi52 said:


> - Hydroelectric: The dam hetrick on Indus along KKH will generate 13GW cheapest but at highly inefficient (35-40%) rates, it will be more expensive for us to fulfill that gap especially in winters.
> 
> - Nuclear: As nuclear is the only cheaper and highly efficient (90-95%) solution for our problems, I think the government should start investing more in it. They even have headroom for higher generation like KANUPP-2 & 3 can do up to 1.2GW. Currently they are building 2 at Karachi (2x1GW) and 1 at Chashma (1x300MW) with 3x1GW planned in same ratio at same places. Fuel can be sourced through China.
> 
> - Coal - Though this is cheap and plentiful with not much dependence on external sourcing, it is highly toxic. China is reducing its electricity generation through coal, thus it seems they are transferring it to us
> 
> - Gas - This will definitely depend on the Iran-Pakisan Gas pipeline project as sucking out gas supply will only increase the demand-supply gap. That's just like trading one problem with one bigger problem. Our elites can use electricity for everything but middle and lower class people (not the homeless) can only afford a combination of both.
> 
> - Solar+Hydro (Salt based) - These could be considered as an alternative to other expensive sources as its best of both worlds, you get clean energy at relatively cheap rates. As its a relatively new technology, it is still being actively refined thus it may become cheaper than gas in the future.
> 
> - Fossil Fuels - No. We should have a plan to scrap these after CPEC starts to generate surplus power.
> 
> - Wind / Solar - Never. We are not a first world country which has obligations towards the well being of the planet and thus have to sacrifice our budget over generating clean and extremely expensive energy. They are only viable for small grids for villages at best.



Coal is reducing across the world, but it will continue to play a substantial role for decades to come with new coal fired power plants being built around the world.

It is and will continue to be an extremely important part of the energy mix for the foreseeable future. 

It's a shame we've taken this long to start exploiting our coal resources. Better late than never I suppose.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsifIjaz

Wikki019 said:


> 700 billion from only 6 wind plants?


probably over the 25 years long state assurance or guarantee period for the projects

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Mohmand_Dam - 
*
The Slope stability works are in progress for the diversion tunnels outlet. The excavation work for #diversion tunnel#1 is expected to start next week.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Suki Kinari Hydropower Project - 884MW

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

CPHGC successfully completed First year of operations are produced more than 7 billion units electricity. CEO, Mr. Zhao Yonggang congratulated the staff who continued to work diligently even through the height of the pandemic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Hubco

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Jagran_II Hydropower Project -- 48 MW* is run-of-the-river scheme #under_construction on the Jagran Nullah, a tributary of River Neelum. This project will contribute 162.24 GWh energy to National Grid annually. This project falls in the middle of cascade that is in making on Nullah Jagran, i.e. 30.4 MW Jagran – I Hydropower Project falls upstream whereas, 35 MW Jagran – III hydropower project downstream of this project. The Jagran I & II are under public sector whereas, the Jagran – III hydropower project will be a private sector project.
The project is being financed by Power Development Organization AJ&K. FWO is undertaking civil works of the project which includes Weir structure, De-sander, 5Km tunnels, Surge Tank, Vertical Shafts and a Power house. Presently work is in full swing on all components of the project simultaneously & 1.85 km tunnel works have been completed. The expected completion date is Dec, 2021.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Karot Hyderopower Project

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Kohala Hydropower Project --------- CPEC






*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Hubco Power Plant 1320 MW * , Hub.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Head-race Tunnel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*NEPRA chairman visited Koto Hydropower Project Site. *

KHPP is run of river scheme located in lower Dir District 246 kilometer away from Capital city Islamabad. The project is five kilometer upstream of Koto village on Panjkora river and powerhouse is located near KOTO village.

The project will supply 40.8MW of power and generate 205 Gigawatt hours of energy annually which will assist in meeting power demand of the country and also help reduce load shedding.

On completion it will generate revenue of 1970 million rupees annually at full capacity and help overcome power outages in the province.

Photo Credits: KOTO HYDROPOWER PROJECT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

KHYBER PAKHTUNKHWA ... Mohmand Dam Hydropower Project - 800 MW

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Today, AEDB issued Tripartite Letter of Support (TLOS) to 100 MW Solar Project of Zhenfa Pakistan. The signing ceremony was held in the Chief Minister's Secretariat, Lahore and was witnessed by the Honorable Chief Minister Punjab & Federal Minister for Energy. 
The Project is expected to be commissioned by December 2021 and will produce electricity @ US Cents 3.7 per kwh.

Source: AEDB

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Ceremony for Signing of Consultancy Agreement - 300MW Balakot_Hydropower_Project.*

Pakhtunkhwa Energy Development Organization (PEDO) is developing this Project with Asian Development Bank (ADB). 

M/s DOLSAR Engineering Inc. Co. as lead firm with other consulting firms AGES, BAK, Civ tech & Electra win the project consultancy contract.

The project envisaged a 58 m high gravity concrete dam with about 9 km long headrace tunnel with 8m internal diameter and an underground powerhouse and Transformer Hall on the left bank of Kunhar River. The dam axis was, identified 18.6 km upstream of town Balakot, headrace tunnel on the left bank and the powerhouse will be located in near the village of Barkot, 8.0 km upstream of Balakot town.

The project is proposed on #Kunhar River originates from the glaciers above Lulu sir Lake in the #Kaghan Valley of #KPK. The river flows at its bloom during summers due to the fall tributary offshoots and melting snow Glaciers from well-known peaks and lakes.

The major upstream projects on Kunhar River are 884MW Suki Kinari, 188MW Naran HPP and 102 MW Batakundi Hydropower Projects however 147MW Patrind Power Project is the downstream of proposed Balakot project.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Suki Kinari Hydropower Project located on Kunhar River in beautiful valley of Kaghan, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, will generate over 870 MW electricity, and is expected to be completed in 2022.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*WB support sought to build power project on Swat river*

Amin Ahmed
06 Sep 2020







The World Bank is currently evaluating the project which will be located near the Kalam town in Swat district.


ISLAMABAD: The Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa government is seeking World Bank assistance for the development of 88MW run-of-river hydropower project on the Gabral tributary of the Swat river to generate about 339 gigawatt hours of electricity annually.
The World Bank is currently evaluating the project which will be located near the Kalam town in Swat district. The proposed project involves construction of 21-meter high riverbed and 100 meter wide weir with spillways, under sluices, fish ladder, outlet structures and sand trap, according to the project document.

The project will be run-of-river, with a limited reservoir area of fifty acres. The most direct and negative impacts of the project will be on aquatic ecology caused by the construction of a weir and diversion of river flows and land acquisition.

The overall positive impact of the project generating renewable electricity with minimal carbon emission, will be experienced countrywide through the provision of enough energy to power the equivalent of about 116,000 homes per year.

The potential cumulative impact of all existing and planned hydropower projects in the Swat river basin, in the context of the Gabral Kalam hydropower project has been studied and the hydropower development in the basin for the next twenty years include 24 projects with a potential of 2,072MW.
All projects are run-off river except Mohmand (Munda) dam, the most downstream project on the Swat River, which involves storage of 1,600 million cubic meters for power generation and irrigation.

A 4.7km long underground tunnel from the weir site to the powerhouse will be constructed with two units of 37.5MW each and one unit of 13MW, and a switchyard. Under the project, 2.7km long 220kv transmission line will also be laid.

According to the project designed by the Pakhtunkhwa Energy Development Organization, the project influence area comprises of about 11km long valley of the Gabral River and its mountain slopes, from Kanai village to Kalam town, 10km downstream of the weir site, where it joins the Ushu River to form the Swat river. The influence area covers all those areas that will likely to be directly or indirectly affected by the project construction and operational activities.

The Gabral river and its tributaries are characterised by relatively steep gradients and substrate sizes, fast-flowing, and turbulent waters with high flows and more sediments during summer and low flows and sediments during winter.

Two fish species have been recorded from the project area, ‘snow carp’, an indigenous fish species of the Himalayan region, and exotic ‘brown trout’, which was introduced in the 1990s. None of these species are listed in IUCN Red List. Snow carps are short-distance migrants and mainly migrate within the tributaries.

_Published in Dawn, September 6th, 2020_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Azure

Revised Electricity Tariff Agreement With IPPs To Facilitate Masses By Offering Cheap Electricity: FM Qureshi - UrduPoint


Foreign Minister Makhdoom Shah Mahmood Hussain Qureshi said that revised agreements with Independent Power Plants on new tariff of electricity would surely facilitate masses. The agreements are almost in final stages and its fruit would be shifted toward masses soon, stated Foreign Minister...




www.urdupoint.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction Karot Hydropower Project................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Mohmand Dam | Drone Shots | 2020*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Tarbela 4th hydel power station achieves 10 bn units mark, yields Rs 75bn revenue. Simultaneously, it also accrued saving worth Rs100bn to the national exchequer, which would otherwise have been borne to generate same quantum of electricity through thermal resources.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The first concrete pouring of heat recovery steam generator foundation bearing platform of Pakistan Bin Qasim Power Station BQPS III Karachi project was successfully completed.

On August 29th, the first steel structure hoisting of the main building of the BQPS III 900 MW Combined Cycle Power Plant Project in Pakistan undertaken by HE was successfully completed, marking that BQPS III Project officially entered into the installation stage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The 1,100MW *K2 *nuclear reactor at the Karachi Nuclear Power Plant (KANUPP) has successfully concluded its thermal testing and will be ready for commercial operations next year. The thermal tests, also known as hot functional tests (HFTs), have been conducted using China’s domestically produced ‘Hualong One’ technology.

*Karachi Nuclear Power Plant* in Pakistan is the first to use the Hualong One technology outside its native country. China is currently in the process of building two Hualong One reactors with a capacity of 1,100MW each at the Karachi Nuclear Power Complex. A single 137MW reactor has been operating in this complex near the Karachi coast since 1972. 

The construction of two new reactor units, Kanupp-2 and Kanupp-3, began in August 2015 and May 2016 respectively. The reactors have been respectively scheduled to launch commercial operations in 2021 and 2022. These units will account for the country’s total energy generation up to 10%.

In April 2020, the last concrete layer for the outer containment dome of the K2 reactor’s nuclear island was constructed with a height of 73.98m. The nuclear island, which refers to the main structure of a nuclear reactor, has a two-layered containment. The outer layer is built in the form of a tube-like structure and a dome structure.

The dome-shaped containment layer helps in the installation, debugging, and operational processes of the reactor. By August 31, the construction of the nuclear island of the K3 unit at KANUPP had also been completed and the outer containment dome was successfully installed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Sugar robot will accelerate construction of Matiari-Lahore transmission line under CPEC.

China is ready to bring the first Artificial Intelligence (AI) technology for infrastructure projects under CPEC. Use to inspect the Matiari-Lahore power transmission project developed under Intelligent Inspection Robots CPEC Gay. Along with the debugging process, approximately 20 Intelligent Inspection Robots were completed and will be used in the Matiari-Lahore power transmission project.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

720 MW Karot_Hydropower_Project – Another milestone achieved

Highway bridge in the control section of the #spillway has been completed and ready for traffic.

The highway beam of the spillway control section successfully passed the static and dynamic load test, marking that the top of the spillway control section is open to traffic. It will provide large-scale transportation and lay a solid foundation for the safe and on schedule goal for closing the gate and impounding water.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*660kV Matiari Lahore HVDC Transmission line Project will evacuate power North-South resolve one major issue*

Scope;4000MW Evac Capacity, 
886KM,
1972 Towers.
Cost: USD 1.658 Billion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ziaulislam

ghazi52 said:


> *WB support sought to build power project on Swat river*
> 
> Amin Ahmed
> 06 Sep 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The World Bank is currently evaluating the project which will be located near the Kalam town in Swat district.
> 
> 
> ISLAMABAD: The Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa government is seeking World Bank assistance for the development of 88MW run-of-river hydropower project on the Gabral tributary of the Swat river to generate about 339 gigawatt hours of electricity annually.
> The World Bank is currently evaluating the project which will be located near the Kalam town in Swat district. The proposed project involves construction of 21-meter high riverbed and 100 meter wide weir with spillways, under sluices, fish ladder, outlet structures and sand trap, according to the project document.
> 
> The project will be run-of-river, with a limited reservoir area of fifty acres. The most direct and negative impacts of the project will be on aquatic ecology caused by the construction of a weir and diversion of river flows and land acquisition.
> 
> The overall positive impact of the project generating renewable electricity with minimal carbon emission, will be experienced countrywide through the provision of enough energy to power the equivalent of about 116,000 homes per year.
> 
> The potential cumulative impact of all existing and planned hydropower projects in the Swat river basin, in the context of the Gabral Kalam hydropower project has been studied and the hydropower development in the basin for the next twenty years include 24 projects with a potential of 2,072MW.
> All projects are run-off river except Mohmand (Munda) dam, the most downstream project on the Swat River, which involves storage of 1,600 million cubic meters for power generation and irrigation.
> 
> A 4.7km long underground tunnel from the weir site to the powerhouse will be constructed with two units of 37.5MW each and one unit of 13MW, and a switchyard. Under the project, 2.7km long 220kv transmission line will also be laid.
> 
> According to the project designed by the Pakhtunkhwa Energy Development Organization, the project influence area comprises of about 11km long valley of the Gabral River and its mountain slopes, from Kanai village to Kalam town, 10km downstream of the weir site, where it joins the Ushu River to form the Swat river. The influence area covers all those areas that will likely to be directly or indirectly affected by the project construction and operational activities.
> 
> The Gabral river and its tributaries are characterised by relatively steep gradients and substrate sizes, fast-flowing, and turbulent waters with high flows and more sediments during summer and low flows and sediments during winter.
> 
> Two fish species have been recorded from the project area, ‘snow carp’, an indigenous fish species of the Himalayan region, and exotic ‘brown trout’, which was introduced in the 1990s. None of these species are listed in IUCN Red List. Snow carps are short-distance migrants and mainly migrate within the tributaries.
> 
> _Published in Dawn, September 6th, 2020_


good thing about multidonar funded projects are price, they are priced 50-70% less at around 4-6 cents vs 8-9 cents of BOT projects

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

A leading construction company of Pakistan is looking for a following position having experience in Dam construction.

1. Project Manager
Experience: 20 years in construction field
8-10 years of experience in Dam/ Hydro power project.
Qualification: B. E. Civil Engineering from HEC recognized university.

2. Construction Engineer
Experience: 8-10 years, preference should be given to Dam related experience
Qualification: B. E. Civil Engineering from HEC recognized University.

3. Senior Quantity Surveyor
Experience: 12-15 Years in construction field preferably in Dam construction
Qualification: D.A.E (Civil)

4. Quantity Surveyor
Experience: 8-10 Years in construction
Education: D.A.E (Civil)


Please mention the position title in subject line & Share your Updated CV along with cover letter on mohsin.raza@zkb.com.pk not later than 20th September - 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

After 867 days of construction, the spillway road bridge for Karot Hydropower Station was completed and officially open to traffic on last Sunday (Sep 13th).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

84 MW Gorkin Matiltan Hydropower Project is being under construction in Kalam. The construction activities on all the structures of the project are in full swing.
After construction, it will create revenue of more than Rs. 3.2 Billion. 
This project is funded by Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Government and executed by Pakhtunkhwa Energy Development Organization.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Latest Information Of Suki Kinari Hydro Power Project Kaghan Valley*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*32.5MW Attabad hydropower project..*


Chairman WAPDA along with General Manager Hydro planning visited Attabad Lake HPP site and observed the Geological Investigations carried out by Drilling Division WAPDA.

The project is located on the right bank of the Hunza River, towards downstream end of Attabad Lake developed as a result of massive landslide approximately 21km long and 120m deep.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*
World Bank Approves Financing Worth $450 Million for Pakistan’s Move to Green Energy*

World Bank’s Board of Executive Directors approved $450 million in financing to support Pakistan’s transition to renewable energy resources that reduce its reliance on fossil fuel imports and lower costs of electricity production.

The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Hydropower and Renewable Energy Development project will help shift the national energy mix to domestic clean resources by investing in renewable energy generation, including hydropower and solar, in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province.

It will also help strengthen energy sector institutions to better manage a growing portfolio of renewable energy projects across the province


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HaMoTZeMaS

ghazi52 said:


> A leading construction company of Pakistan is looking for a following position having experience in Dam construction.
> 
> 1. Project Manager
> Experience: 20 years in construction field
> 8-10 years of experience in Dam/ Hydro power project.
> Qualification: B. E. Civil Engineering from HEC recognized university.
> 
> 2. Construction Engineer
> Experience: 8-10 years, preference should be given to Dam related experience
> Qualification: B. E. Civil Engineering from HEC recognized University.
> 
> 3. Senior Quantity Surveyor
> Experience: 12-15 Years in construction field preferably in Dam construction
> Qualification: D.A.E (Civil)
> 
> 4. Quantity Surveyor
> Experience: 8-10 Years in construction
> Education: D.A.E (Civil)
> 
> 
> Please mention the position title in subject line & Share your Updated CV along with cover letter on mohsin.raza@zkb.com.pk not later than 20th September - 2020


What are the Salaries package for 8 - 10 years experienced engineers?

As i can expect, i am better out here.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Prime Minister AJ&K Raja Farooq Haider visited Jagran Hydropower Project (JHPP-II) on 25 September 2020. 
During the visit, on site brief of the project and latest progress was given to him by FWO officials.

Prime Minister AJ&K was impressed with quality and speed of ongoing work and appreciated the work done by FWO & other JV partners (CNTIC, BITC & HMC).

*JHPP-II is a 48 MW hydroelectric power project *of Government of AJ&K having total cost Rs 6.7 billion. Work on the project commenced in October 2016 and it will be completed in June 2022 Inshallah.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*The government’s deals with 47 Independent Power Producers (IPPs
*

The government’s deals with 47 Independent Power Producers (IPPs), which are yet to be translated into binding agreements, will have a financial impact of Rs 836 billion based on 5 per cent rupee depreciation per annum in 28 years, well-informed sources in Power Division told Business Recorder. In return the government has to clear overdue receivables of IPPs of about Rs 400 billion in one go, for which no financial instrument is available at the moment. In August 2019, the government constituted a committee to look into the issues faced by the power sector, and to recommend a way forward. 

The committee presented its report in March 2020, highlighting the issues faced in the power sector. In pursuance of recommendations and decision of the Cabinet Committee on Energy (CCoE) of May 20, 2020, another committee was constituted under the chairmanship of Babar Yagoob Fateh Muhammad, Chairman Federal Land Commission to negotiate with IPPs.

The committee had prepared an action plan for holding negotiations with IPPs established before 1994 and under the Power Polices of 1994, 2001 and Renewable Power Policy 2006 (including bagasse plants under the 2018 Co-Generation framework). IPPs under the 2015 policy were not included in the mandate of the committee.

According to sources, the committee after holding a series of meetings, formulated a report, with its salient features and the proposed action plan, presented to the Prime Minister and other forums.

The committee after successive rounds of discussions with IPPs and other stakeholders like Power Division, CPPA-G. NTDC and PPIB signed a Memoranda of Understanding (MoUs).

The sources maintained that the main features of the settlement reflected in the MoUs along with financial impact are as follows:

Hub Power Company (Hubco) which has the remaining life of seven years agreed on removal of USD & US CPI indexation on returns. It’s fixed O&M will be reduced by 11 percent with a financial impact of Rs 62 billion.

Under the 1994 Generation Policy there were seven IPPs, including Kapco, with the remaining life of 6-10 years, while Kapco's life is one year. According to the MoUs, 11% straight reduction in capacity payments & variable O&M and dollar delinking for 50% of remaining CPP was agreed with a financial impact of Rs 92 billion.

Under the Policy 2002 the number of IPPs is 12 with remaining life of 14-21 years. The pacts reveal 12% USD-based return for foreign investors, 17% return @ Rs 148/USD with no further indexation for local investors with a clawback mechanism for fuel and O&M savings and recovery of past excess payments. Its financial impact will be Rs 322 billion excluding the impact of clawback.

Under the RE 2006 (Wind and Solar) policy, the number of IPPs is 19 with remaining life 12-19 years. The pact indicates a reduction to 13% USD based return and insurance cost up to 0.70 of EPC cost. O&M cost to be reduced by 15% to 25% through GoP/Nepra support, a 50% reduction in tariff above agreed benchmark with a financial impact of revision of agreement of Rs 206 billion, excluding O&M impact.

With respect to RE 2006 addendum 2013, bagasse co-generation-number of IPPs-8 with remaining 4-28 years, the MoU envisages a reduction to 12 percent USD-based return for next 5 years and shift to rupee-based 17% return @ Rs 168 USD; 70 per cent clawback mechanism for agreed benchmark Insurance cost has been reduced to 0.7 of the EPC cost. O&M cost has been reduced by 10%. Past excess payments shall be returned. The financial impact of revised agreements has been calculated at Rs 150 billion.

The total impact of all MoUs has been calculated at Rs 866 billion, staggered from 1 to 28 years.
It was revealed that based on MoUs assuming future rupee depreciation of 5%
per annum, the committee projected that the government will be able to save an amount of approximately Rs 836 billion for pre-1994, 2002 and 2006 policy IPPs over the remaining life of these plants.

The following new seven-member committee has been constituted to take further actions on the recommendations and action plan: (i) Minister for Energy; (ii) Babar Yagoob Fateh Muhammad, Chairman, Federal Land Commission of Pakistan- Member; (iii) Special Assistant to the Prime Minister on Power-Member; (iv) Secretary Power Division-Member; (v) Secretary Finance-Member; (vi) Barrister Qasim Wadud- Member; and (vii) CEO, CPPA-G- Member Secretary.

According to sources, a proposal also came under discussion as to whether representation of Nepra may be included in the composition of the proposed committee since matters relating to tariffs will be involved in the process. The Law and Justice Division recommended that inclusion of Nepra in the committee is not advisable as it is an independent regulator.

Copy rights @Business Recorder

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Wapda chief urges more hydel power generation*


Lt Gen (retd) Muzammil tells ICCI more dam being built to improve country’s water storage capacity

September 28, 2020


*ISLAMABAD: *Water and Power Development Authority (Wapda) Chairman Lt Gen (retd) Muzammil Hussain said on Monday that the share of hydroelectric power in the total energy mix would be increased to 50% over the next 30 years to provide affordable energy to the consumers.

Addressing the business community during a visit to the Islamabad Chamber of Commerce and Industry (ICCI), he said that Wapda was working on improving water storage capacity of the country by building more dams.

He said that the share of hydel power in the total power generation would be increased to 50% by 2050. “This will boost business activities and the economy will grow faster,” the Wapda chairman told the business community.

On the occasion, he gave a presentation to the business community on the construction of Diamer Bhasha, Dasu, Mohmand and other dams. He praised the business community for “driving the economy” despite the high cost of electricity.
The Wapda chairman said that the average storage capacity of water in the world was 40% but in Pakistan it was less than 10%. “Wapda is working on improving the water storage capacity by building more dams,” he added.
“The Diamer Bhasha dam has created many new business opportunities, especially for steel, cement, transport and other sectors. Therefore, the business community should take full advantage of these opportunities to promote their businesses.”
Lt Gen (retd) Muzammil opposed the decision to split Wapda, saying that it affected coordination in the decision-making in the power sector and promoted circular debt. However, he added, the government was taking the matter seriously and he expected some good decisions would come.
He said that Wapda persuaded the government to hold negotiations with Independent Power Producers (IPPs), adding that if new agreement with the IPPs was implemented, it would save Rs700-800 billion annually.
Speaking on the occasion, ICCI President Muhammad Ahmad Waheed appreciated the efforts of the Wapda chairman for focusing on building more dams and generating hydel power. “These efforts will reduce the cost of doing business in the country and increase business activities,” he said.
Waheed emphasised that cheap power generation was essential to promote of business and investment. He also commended Wapda for achieving stable ratings from three agencies, describing them “a great achievement of the organisation”.
Founder Group Chairman Mian Akram Farid, in his speech, said that the activities of the manufacturing sector were affected by the high cost of electricity. Therefore, he stressed that more attention should be paid to hydel power to reduce the production costs.
He said that 250 sites had been identified for setting up small power plants in Pakistan but the process of awarding licences was not fair. He also called for improving the performances of the distribution companies (Dsicos) and a review of the fuel adjustment charges system.
On the occasion Senior ICCI Vice President Tahir Abbasi thanked the Wapda chairman for visiting the chamber offices and giving a detailed presentation to the business community.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Kurram Tangi Multipurpose Dam project *coming along at a staggering pace due to relentless efforts by FWO work force. Once online in 2022 the 19 MW power generation and 41 Kms of irrigation canals capable of irrigating 16400 acres of land under stage 1. On completion of stage 2 (currently in planning) the total combined capacity of the Dam will be an astounding 83 Megawatts bringing much needed prosperity for the populace of newly merged North Waziristan District of KPK.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

akhtunkhhwa Energy Development Organization (PEDO) invited applications for the posts of Project_Director (PD) at

300MW - Balakot HPP
and 69MW- Lawi HPP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

ISLAMABAD: 02 Oct 2020 ; The Executive Committee of the National Economic Council (Ecnec) on Thursday approved three power projects of Rs410.66 bn for Punjab and Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.


The Ecnec approved an amount of Rs79.374bn for construction of 157 MW Madian Hydropower project, District Swat, under the World Bank assisted Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Hydropower and Renewable Energy Development Programme. The foreign exchange component of the project is Rs57.339bn.

The ECNEC directed that the sponsors will adhere to the IPP regime followed by the National Electric Power Regulatory Authority (Nepra). All costs will be rationalised as per the regulator’s cost structure. The sponsors will hire financial consultants to negotiate tariff and ensure least cost generation at affordable price/tariff of the hydropower project.

The meeting approved an amount of Rs36.430bn for construction of 88 MW Gabral Kalam hydropower Project. This will include the FEC of Rs8.815bn. The Ecnec directed that the sponsors will adhere to the IPP regime followed by Nepra and all cost will be rationalised as per Nepra cost structure.

The sponsors will hire financial consultants to negotiate tariff and ensure least cost generation at affordable price/ tariff of the hydropower project. The sponsors will share with Central Development Working Party the progress achieved on the milestones given after six months of approval of project from Ecnec.

The Ecnec also approved Evacuation of Power from 2160 MW Dasu HPP stage I Dasu to Islamabad via Mansehra at the total cost of Rs132.249bn with foreign exchange component of Rs112.228bn. The project is expected to complete in five years and is proposed to be financed by the World Bank. 

The main objective of the project is the evacuation of power from 2,160 MW Dasu hydro power project to respective load centers of distribution companies by construction of 765 kV double circuit transmission line from Dasu Hydropower project to Islamabad via Mansehra.

_Published in Dawn, October 2nd, 2020_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Karot hydropower project details*
Karot Hydropower Project is the fourth of five cascade hydropower stations planned on the Jhelum River. It will generate 3,174GWh (net) of energy a year, which will be sold to National Transmission and Despatch Company under a 30-year power purchase agreement. The generated power will be sufficient to power approximately seven million households.

KPCL will operate the plant for a period of 30 years following which the ownership will be transferred to the Pakistan Government.

*Karot HPP location and make-up*

The dam will be located near the villages of Karot in Punjab and Hollar in Azad Jammu and Kashmir (AJK), which is roughly 55km south-east of Islamabad. The dam is expected to be 95.5m-high and 460m across the Jhelum River.

The reservoir is expected to stretch approximately 27km upstream of the dam and feature a capacity 152 million cubic metres at full supply level (FSL) of 461m above sea level. The surface powerhouse consisting of four turbines will be situated approximately 650m downstream of the dam crest, and 300m upstream of the Karot Bridge.

The project will also include four 316m-long headrace tunnels, a spillway, three 447m-long diversion tunnels, and coffer dams upstream and downstream of the main dam.

The plant will be interconnected to the national grid by means of a 5km-long, 500kV transmission line. It will operate for six months a year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Construction Updates from Suki Kinari Hydropower Project - 884MW























*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Azure

*Govt to spend Rs20bn on PESCO to upgrade KP’s power infrastructure

PESHAWAR: *An amount of Rs15 to Rs20 billion would be invested in the Peshawar Electric Supply Company (PESCO) to improve/upgrade Khyber Pakhtunkhwa’s power transmission infrastructure, including establishment of new grid stations and installation of new power transmission lines.

This was informed to a meeting chaired by KP Chief Minister Mahmood Khan on Monday. Federal Energy and Power Minister Umer Ayub, Special Assistants to Prime Minister Arbab Shehzad, Qasim Shehzad and Nadeem Babar, Adviser to KP CM on Energy Himayat Ullah, Special Assistant to CM on Information Kamran Bangash, MNA Arbab Sher Ali and Chief Secretary Dr Kazim Niaz were also present on the occasion.

The meeting was told that a project management unit, having representation of the provincial government, would be set up in the Peshawar Electric Supply Company (PESCO) to ensure timely execution of power transmission projects. 

The PESCO high-ups were directed to devise a comprehensive plan regarding implementation of the projects and submit it to relevant forum for approval within two weeks.It was agreed to provide gas and electricity to the newly completed projects of provincial government including hospitals, schools and industries.

Briefing the meeting about progress so far made on ongoing projects of power transmission in Peshawar, the officials informed that substantial progress had been made on various projects in KP, including 132KV grid stations on Warsak road and Regi Model Town, while work on Wazirbagh grid station, bifurcation of feeders and installation of aerial bundled cables would be completed by the end of the current financial year.

Issues pertaining to illegal connections of gas and electricity also came under discussion and it was decided that both federal and provincial entities would work together to overcome the issue. 

About development projects in the gas sector, it was told that uplift projects worth Rs19 billion had been approved for Khyber Pakhtunkhwa during current financial year. The existing gas supply infrastructure was being upgraded, while an artery from Mardan to Charsadda to Peshawar is being laid.The forum was appraised that in district Karak, an investment of Rs9 billion was being made in different projects while establishment of safety management system had also been approved to provide gas to local population.









Govt to spend Rs20bn on PESCO to upgrade KP’s power infrastructure


PESHAWAR: An amount of Rs15 to Rs20 billion would be invested in the Peshawar Electric Supply Company (PESCO) to improve/upgrade Khyber Pakhtunkhwa's power transmission infrastructure, including estab




profit.pakistantoday.com.pk


----------



## ghazi52

Hydro CHINA International required STAFF REQUIRED for their upcoming renewable projects in Pakistan. The company now needs a number of candidates for their project to complete the project.


----------



## ghazi52

800 MW Mohmand Dam Hydropower Project Under Construction ....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Azure

*Work on mega hydropower projects underway to overcome energy crisis, KP CM says

PESHAWAR: *Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Chief Minister Mahmood Khan, while stressing the need of optimum utilization of hydropower potential of the province, has said that the provincial government is working on a number of mega hydropower projects to overcome energy crisis.
Chairing a performance review meeting of the Energy and Power Department held on Saturday, the CM said that upon completion, these projects would not only help overcome the energy crisis in the province, but would also give impetus to industrial and economic activities and help create new employment opportunities in the province.

Briefing the meeting about the progress made so far on various developmental projects of the department, the committee was informed that 94pc work on Jabori Hydropower Project, Mansehra, had been completed while the remaining work would be completed by the end of this year.
The project, on completion, will generate more than 71GW electricity per annum. Similarly, 88pc work on Karora Hydropower Project, Shangla, had been completed and the remaining work would be completed by January next year, and the project will have a power generating capacity of 72GW electricity per annum.
It was further informed that 85pc work had been completed on 40MW Kotu Hydropower Project, Lower Dir, whereas physical progress on 84MW Matiltan Hydropower Project is 47pc.
The meeting was told that the Executive Committee of National Economic Council had accorded approval to 157MW Madayan and 88MG Gabral Hydropower Projects to be executed under the Khyber Pakhtinkhwa Hydropower and Renewable Energy Programme. Work on 300MW Balakot Hydropower Project will be started next year, the meeting was informed.

Expressing his satisfaction on the overall performance of the department, Mehmood Khan directed the high ups of the department for result oriented steps to ensure timely completion of all the ongoing projects and to ensure progress on the new projects as per the given timelines.
It was told that the newly established Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Transmission and Grid System Company had been formally registered with the Securities and Exchange Commission of Pakistan (SECP). The company has been set up with the aim to have a separate and independent transmission and grid infrastructure of the provincial government for the supply of locally produced electricity to the local industries, Special Economic Zones, and other commercial consumers on incentivized rates.
Regarding the micro hydel power projects it was apprised that in the first phase 307 projects had been completed in 11 districts of the province having a total production capacity of 25000 Kilowatt whereas 672 micro hydel power projects would be started in the second phase.
With regard to the solarization programme of the department, it was informed that 300 mosques had been solarized in the newly merged districts, and work has been started on the solarization of 4,000 more mosques in the province. Tenders have also been issued for the solarization of 8,000 schools and 187 Basic Health Units across the province.









Work on mega hydropower projects underway to overcome energy crisis, KP CM says


PESHAWAR: Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Chief Minister Mahmood Khan, while stressing the need of optimum utilization of hydropower potential of the province, has said that the provincial government is working on




profit.pakistantoday.com.pk


----------



## Thorough Pro

@mods @ghazi52 
Please create a new sub-forum "Infra-structure Development in Pakistan" and create a separate thread for each project




ghazi52 said:


> 800 MW Mohmand Dam Hydropower Project Under Construction ....
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 677926
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 677927
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 677928


----------



## ghazi52

Two Diversion Tunnels named as Diversion Tunnel A (L=1.5 KM) & Diversion Tunnel B (L=1.3 KM), as shown in the pictures, are being constructed at 4320 MW #Dasu Hydropower Project by using Drill & Blast method in 4 lifts (layers) of different heights.

Excavation section of the diversion tunnel is adopted a “D” section. The dimensions of excavation section are 24.6m×27.3m at inlets & outlets while 20.4m×24.2m in main underground Tunnels. To avoid flood during flood season and safe construction, gravity concrete dyke in diversion tunnel inlet and outlet was constructed.

The main underground excavation of the tunnel is divided into four layers. The excavation height of the layer I is 8.2m, the height of the layer II is 5m, and the excavation height of the layer III is 8.0m, the height of the layer IV is 3.0m.

Credits: Engr. Tufail


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Updates Oct, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan & World Bank sign two financing agreements worth 1,150 million dollars for hydropower and renewable energy development projects in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.


----------



## ghazi52

Stringing of 132kV transmission Line is in progress at Pattan site for Dasu hydropower project.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azure

*600 Mln Rupees 132 KV Sarai Saleh Grid Station Tender Notice Issued*


*Wapda Saturday issued a tender notice for the construction of 132 Kilowatts Sarai Saleh Grid station after receiving Rs 600 million released by the Federal Minister for Power Omer Ayub Khan*


HARIPUR, (APP - UrduPoint / Pakistan Point News - 7th Nov, 2020 ) :Wapda Saturday issued a tender notice for the construction of 132 Kilowatts Sarai Saleh Grid station after receiving Rs 600 million released by the Federal Minister for Power Omer Ayub Khan.
Despite political and ministerial engagements federal minister Omer Ayub Khan also paid special attention to the issues of the constituency, focused on developmental projects and timely released the amount for the promised 132 KV Grid Station.
The people of Sarai Saleh were pleased and appreciated the minister for fulfilling his election promise.
During the last six months owing to the comprehensive strategy of Federal Minister Omer Ayub Khan 16 feeders have been completed in district Haripur and he also released 12 billion rupees for 4 grid stations. Huge allocations for electricity provision and improvement would revolutionize the development of district Haripur.

Omer Ayub Khan has started billions of rupees schemes and projects including, roads, hospitals, schools, water supply, sui gas and electricity provision where earlier Haripur electricity feeder was built with the cost of 600 million rupees.
Construction work on 132 KV Khanpur Grid Station is also near to completion, besides these two grid stations Wapda teams have also identified land for Gandaf 132 KV grid station and Hattar 220 KV grid station with the cost of 8.5 billion those would be started in soon.
After completion of Khanpur 132 Kilowatt grid station, the day-to-day issues of load shedding and low voltage in Tehsil Khanpur, Haripur and Sarai Saleh would also be resolved.
Last year Federal Minister also approved 132 KV grid stations for Mansehra districts which has provided a huge relief to not only Haripur but also some areas of the district Haripur.










600 Mln Rupees 132 KV Sarai Saleh Grid Station Tender Notice Issued - UrduPoint


Wapda Saturday issued a tender notice for the construction of 132 Kilowatts Sarai Saleh Grid station after receiving Rs 600 million released by the Federal Minister for Power Omer Ayub Khan




www.urdupoint.com




*NTDC Increases Transmission Length Of Both 500kV, 220 KV In FY-2019-20*

ISLAMABAD, (APP - UrduPoint / Pakistan Point News - 18th Nov, 2020 ) :National Transmission and Despatch Company (NTDC) has increased length of both 500kV and 220 kV transmission lines from 6,417 km to 7,238 km and 11,219 km to 11,281 km respectively during FY 2019-20.
According to official data, one Power Transformer has been added at 500/220 kV level while three transformers at 220/132 kV level in NTDC system during the said period.
The NTDC- the National Grid Company and its transmission network is spread all over the country except the area served by K-Electric.
NTDC is maintaining 16 grid stations of 500 kV with a transformation capacity of 23,400 MVA and 45 grid stations of 220 kV grid stations with transformation capacity of 31,900 MVA in the country.
According to the data, number of planned outages at 500 kV and 220 kV levels witnessed decrease during FY 2019-20 as compared to FY 2018-19.

As many as 547 planned outages recorded on 500 kV transmission lines and 1774 on 220 kV during the said period as compared to 723 outages on 500kV and 2082 on 220 kV lines during 2018-19.
Similarly, number of forced outages on 500 kV and 220 kV also witnessed considerable decrease. As many as 131-360 outages were recorded on 500 kV and 220 kV transmission lines respectively in FY-2019-20 as compared to 203 and 556 during FY-2018-19.
Like bringing reforms on power generation side, the government has also equally focused on the transmission side and enhanced capacity by 5500 MW during the last two years.
Earlier, the system could only transmit 18,000 MW electricity but now owing to up-gradation 25,000 MW could easily be transmitted it. Over 23,000 MW electricity was successfully transmitted during the peak summer.









NTDC Increases Transmission Length Of Both 500kV, 220 KV In FY-2019-20 - UrduPoint


National Transmission and Despatch Company (NTDC) has increased length of both 500kV and 220 kV transmission lines from 6,417 km to 7,238 km and 11,219 km to 11,281 km respectively during FY 2019-20. According to official data, one Power Transformer has been added at 500/220 kV level while three...




www.urdupoint.com




*Gilgit-Baltistan Signs Its First Ever Public-Private Partnership Project*

In a historic move, the Gilgit Baltistan government signed its first public-private partnership (PPP) deal with Industrial Promotion Services Company NPak, a commercial arm of AKDN, to build the first river power project in Gilgit Baltistan (GB), a 2.8 MW project in Hunza.
Talking to the media, the Advisor Finance government of Gilgit Baltistan Waqar Abbas Mondoq said that private sector engagement is pivotal for the development in Gilgit Baltistan. This is the first run of the river project in GB, and if it succeeds, the government will replicate future projects on the same model.

Gilgit-Baltistan has the potential to produce more than 45,000 megawatts of hydroelectricity. Pakistan’s total electricity demand from both residential and industrial is 25,000 MW. If the hydropower potential of GB is realized, it will not only meet all requirements of the country but put Pakistan in a position to export electricity to neighboring countries.

This milestone will unlock the massive opportunities available in this region. Through the private sector-led growth model, the Gilgit Baltistan government will facilitate private sector investments in the region. Due to no legal cover for private sector investments, Gilgit Baltistan so far did not have any large scale investments. PPP will now provide a legal framework and facilitate large-scale investment in the region.
Gilgit Baltistan is currently relying on a 100 percent federal grant. The rollout of PPP will strengthen the revenue base of the GB government as well as reduce its dependency and burden on the federal government budget. The Advisor Finance further added that a significant number of investments will be routed to the region through PPP mode in tourism and other sectors.



https://propakistani.pk/2020/11/18/gilgit-baltistan-signs-its-first-ever-public-private-partnership-project/


----------



## Azure

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1331211250378870784




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=441856460148994


----------



## ghazi52

*The Alternative Energy Development Board (AEDB)* has signed implementation agreements for 11 wind power projects keeping in view the government’s vision of an increase in the share of renewable energy to at least 30% by the year 2030.

“Cumulative capacity of the 11 wind power projects is 560 megawatts and these projects will provide more than 1.8 billion units of clean energy annually,” said a statement issued on Tuesday.


An investment of around $700 million will be brought to Pakistan as soon as these independent power projects achieve financial close in the coming weeks. The projects are envisaged to come online by 2021.

At the signing ceremony, AEDB Chief Executive Officer Dr Rana Abdul Jabbar appreciated the efforts made by the private sector for bringing clean and cheaper electricity to the consumers of Pakistan. He was of the view that the growing share of renewable energy in the overall generation mix would not only bring down the overall basket tariff but would help reduce the import bills.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*700MW Azad pattan hydropower_project nears financial close.*

Pakistan and China have step another step towards achieving the financial close of the 700MW Azad Pattan Hydropower Project, which is part of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), by signing more agreements in this regard on Tuesday.

“The project agreements namely ‘GoAJ&K Implementation Agreement’ and ‘GoAJ&K Water Use Agreement’ were signed by Azad Jammu Kashmir Power Secretary Zafar Mahmood Khan and Azad Pattan Power Private Limited CEO Li Xiaotao,” a statement issued by the Ministry of Energy on Tuesday read. “With an investment of over $1.35 billion, the Azad Pattan project won’t be relying on imported fuel, enabling the country to move towards cheaper and greener power generation.”

AJK Prime Minister Raja Farooq Haider Khan, Federal Power Minister Omer Ayub Khan, Planning Minister Asad Umar, CPEC Authority Chairman Lt Gen (r) Asim Saleem Bajwa, AJK Chief Secretary Dr Shahzad Khan Bangash and Private Power and Infrastructure Board (PPIB) Managing Director Shah Jahan Mirza were also present on the occasion.

As per the statement, today’s development will further pave the way for achievement of financial close of the project.

Earlier, a Letter of Support (LOS) was issued by PPIB to Azad Pattan HPP, which is a Run-off-the River Scheme on River Jhelum located at dual boundary between AJ&K (District Bagh) and Punjab (District Rawalpindi). China Gezhouba Group and Laraib Group Pakistan are the shareholders of the project.

The consortium of lenders consists of China Development Bank, China Construction Bank, Industrial & Commercial Bank of China and Bank of China. Azad Pattan Project is being implemented by PPIB.

Moreover, after completion of construction work, tourism activities around reservoir/lake and water sports, fishing etc. are also associated avenues for earning valuable revenue.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*700MW Azad pattan hydropower project signing. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=195727375465107

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

China Three Gorges' II Phase Wind Power Project (2×49.5MW) located in Thatta District, Sindh, has generated total electricity of 550 GWh since commercial operation in 2018, with a total of 230,000 tons coal saving and equivalent to 550,000 metric tons CO2 emissions reduction.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The wind turbine towers, which mainly plays a supporting role in the wind power generating set and absorbs the vibration of the unit to ensure the stability of the unit operation.

A brief working flow would be included following working procedure:

Plate pretreatment / edge beveling / roll bending / single shell longitudinal seam welding / pipe flange welding / 1+1 fit up tackle welding / circumferential seam welding / multi section growing line / blasting / painting.


----------



## ghazi52

Construction activities at Powerhouse Site - Suki Kinari Hydropower Project (884MW)

-- Completion Date: Dec, 2022

- Construction cost: $1.9 billion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zowais

ghazi52 said:


> China Three Gorges' II Phase Wind Power Project (2×49.5MW) located in Thatta District, Sindh, has generated total electricity of 550 GWh since commercial operation in 2018, with a total of 230,000 tons coal saving and equivalent to 550,000 metric tons CO2 emissions reduction.
> 
> 
> View attachment 693127
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 693128


Aoa. Any idea/ calculation what was the capacity factor achieved?


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=298057014874452

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Next-generation KANUPP-2 1100MW nuclear power plant to be fully operational by April 2021 and KANUPP-3 1100MW nuclear power plant by October 2021.

According to PAEC, the KANUPP-2 reactor was loaded with fuel on 1st December 2020 after approval from the Pakistan Nuclear Regulatory Authority (PNRA). Director General Strategic Plans Division (SPD) Lieutenant General Nadeem Zaki Manj, Chairman PAEC Muhammad Naeem, member power committee of the PAEC, and top officials of China graced the occasion with their presence.

The PAEC spokesperson said, “Its construction began in August 2015 and after an operational examination, it will begin producing power from April 2021.” The KANUPP-2 and KANUPP-3 reactor are both third-generation atomic power plants based on the Hualong One reactor units that are supplied by the Chinese. Both of these reactors will have the capability to produce 1100 MW of electricity with KANUPP-3 joining the grid in October 2021. In comparison, the KANUPP-1 power plant had a maximum capacity of just 137 MW.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ziaulislam

ghazi52 said:


> Next-generation KANUPP-2 1100MW nuclear power plant to be fully operational by April 2021 and KANUPP-3 1100MW nuclear power plant by October 2021.
> 
> According to PAEC, the KANUPP-2 reactor was loaded with fuel on 1st December 2020 after approval from the Pakistan Nuclear Regulatory Authority (PNRA). Director General Strategic Plans Division (SPD) Lieutenant General Nadeem Zaki Manj, Chairman PAEC Muhammad Naeem, member power committee of the PAEC, and top officials of China graced the occasion with their presence.
> 
> The PAEC spokesperson said, “Its construction began in August 2015 and after an operational examination, it will begin producing power from April 2021.” The KANUPP-2 and KANUPP-3 reactor are both third-generation atomic power plants based on the Hualong One reactor units that are supplied by the Chinese. Both of these reactors will have the capability to produce 1100 MW of electricity with KANUPP-3 joining the grid in October 2021. In comparison, the KANUPP-1 power plant had a maximum capacity of just 137 MW.
> 
> 
> View attachment 694048


dasu-munda-tarbela V & KANUPPs will add combined 8000mw of cheap<5 cents power..
very crucial to bring the overall price down..
i hope we can get similar deals on more nuclear plants

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Azure

ziaulislam said:


> dasu-munda-tarbela V & KANUPPs will add combined 8000mw of cheap<5 cents power..
> very crucial to bring the overall price down..
> i hope we can get similar deals on more nuclear plants



In the long run the prices will come down. However, in short term, due to capacity payment issues overall price will not come down.


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction 4320 MW Dasu Hydropower Project.

Dasu Dam Stage 1 Completion: 2025
Power Generation of stage 1: 2160 MW

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*
7100MW Bunji hydropower Project - Gilgit Baltistan, *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Under construction Diamer Basha Dam (4500MW)

Installation of Pontoon Bridge on River Indus upstream of dam for transporting equipments and manpower at right bank.


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan to build Mohmand, Bhasha dams: PM Imran*








https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/web-desk

December 08, 2020


Prime Minister (PM) Imran Khan on Tuesday has said that five decades later after Mangla and Tarbela, Pakistan is going to build two big water dams Mohmand and Bhasha.
The PM said a video of under construction Mohmand Dam on social-networking website Twitter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Warsak Dam Peshawar, Panromic View Of Site From The North East, Circa 1958.








Photographs of Warsak Hydro-Electric Power Plant and Irrigation Tunnel (Flooding, Dams, Hydro Electricity)

Picture Courtesy - Muhammad Khattak

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Suki Knar Power Project - 884 MW


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Hydroelectric Dam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lawi Hydropower Project - 69 MW is under construction on Shishi River, a left bank tributary of Chitral River by utilizing a gross head of 413 m and designed discharge of 20 m³/s to generate approx. 308 GWh annual energy. 

- Expected completion date: 1st September, 2023 (Tentative)
- Management Consultant: ACE - EGC – TEAM JV
- EPC Contractor: SICHUAN – SARWAR - SILIAN - CHONGQING LUYANG JV


----------



## ghazi52

The latest construction activities can be witnessed at Mohmand Dam Project. The expected completion date of the project is in 2025.

The Mohmand dam is being developed approximately 48km north of Peshawar at the intersection of Mohmand and Charsadda district.

The Mohmand Dam hydropower project will include a 213m-high concrete-faced rock-filled dam and two 3,317m-long low-level river diversion outlets with a diameter of 15m. The dam will feature seven radial gates with a width of 15m and height of 21m.

The reservoir will have a storage capacity of 1,594 million cubic metres (Mcm). It is expected to provide irrigation, drinking water facilities, and electricity generation. Peshawar city will receive 13.32Mcm of water upon completion of the project.

Mohmand dam will also irrigate 16,737 acres of cultivable area The left bank will cultivate 9,017 acres and the right bank will cultivate 7,720 acres.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistansdefender

ghazi52 said:


> The latest construction activities can be witnessed at Mohmand Dam Project. The expected completion date of the project is in 2025.
> 
> The Mohmand dam is being developed approximately 48km north of Peshawar at the intersection of Mohmand and Charsadda district.
> 
> The Mohmand Dam hydropower project will include a 213m-high concrete-faced rock-filled dam and two 3,317m-long low-level river diversion outlets with a diameter of 15m. The dam will feature seven radial gates with a width of 15m and height of 21m.
> 
> The reservoir will have a storage capacity of 1,594 million cubic metres (Mcm). It is expected to provide irrigation, drinking water facilities, and electricity generation. Peshawar city will receive 13.32Mcm of water upon completion of the project.
> 
> Mohmand dam will also irrigate 16,737 acres of cultivable area The left bank will cultivate 9,017 acres and the right bank will cultivate 7,720 acres.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 697404
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 697405
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 697406


Never forget we are building it after 60 years .the champions of democracy never thought about it. 
they always thought about corruption or a showy project to win next election. Shame.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*A new milestone achieved*

At the initial phase of the fastest work on* Diamer Bhasha Dam* in collaboration with Power China and FWO was inaugurated at Pontoon Bridge. The special guest of the function was GM Diamer Bhasha Dam Project Mr. Muhammad Yousuf Rao. The Pontoon Bridge is a temporary bridge that is built over the river to carry the necessary equipment across the bank.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The World Bank is all praise for the successful implementation and effective operation of the *1410 MW-Tarbela 4th Extension Hydropower Project*, completed in 2018 in a phased manner.
This has been acknowledged in the World Bank Implementation Support Mission Aide Memoire, recently shared with the Ministry of Water Resources, Ministry of Energy – Power Division and Economic Affairs Division, Government of Pakistan.

A 7-member World Bank Mission was conducted from December 1 to 8, 2020 to review the status of implementation of Tarbela 4th Extension Hydropower Project. The Mission comprised of Energy Specialist and Mission Leader, Senior Procurement Specialist, Advisor, Social Development Specialist, Environment Specialist, Operations Officer and Programme Coordinator.

Highlighting the electricity generation and financial benefits of Tarbela 4th Extension Hydropower Project since commissioning, the World Bank Aide Memoire says “Over 12, 000 Giga Watt-hours (GWh) have been generated since commissioning in 2018. 

The value of the electricity generated for the country is over US$ 1,560 million using a value of US Cents 13/kilo Watt-hour (kWh), which is the cost of generation from Liquified Natural Gas (LNG) plants. The benefit is about twice the capital cost of the Project”.

The World Bank Aide Memoire also appreciates success of Tarbela 4th Extension Hydropower Project saying “The Project has been very successful, starting generation on time, and with a cost about 10 percent less than the budget estimated at the time of approval by the Bank. This is very rare for hydropower projects worldwide.”
*
Tarbela 4th Extension Hydropower Project of 1410 MW* (more than Mangla) has been instrumental in meeting electricity needs of Pakistan, triggering socio-economic development in the country. With completion of Tarbela 4th Extension Hydropower Project, the installed generation capacity of Tarbela has increased from 3478 MW to 4888 MW.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Construction Updates from Suki_Kinari_Hydropower_Project - 884MW

- Under Construction since Dec, 2016 under the umbrella of CPEC. 
- Annual Energy: More than 3,000 GWh
- Highest Head in Pakistan

- Completion Date: Dec, 2022

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*ECC approves $500 million Eurobounds for Diamer Basha, Mohmand dams*

The Frontier Post
December 24, 2020


ISLAMABAD: Economic Coordination Committee (ECC) of the Federal Cabinet has approved the Ministry of Water Resources’ proposal in principle for the issuance of WAPDA’s debut $500 million Eurobonds to arrange finances for Diamer Basha and Mohmand dams.

The press release of Finance Ministry stated that the ECC met with Federal Minister for Finance and Revenue Dr Abdul Hafeez Sheikh in the chair. The meetings chairs directed for working out modalities for the issuance of the bonds in consultation with the Finance Division and the State Bank of Pakistan (SBP).

It should be noted that the attendees of meeting includes, Minister for Privatization Mohammad Mian Soomro, Minister for Energy Omar Ayub, Minister for Industries and Production Hammad Azhar, Adviser to the PM on Commerce Abdul Razak Dawood, Minister for Railways Azam Khan Swati, Special Assistant to the PM (SAPM) on Petroleum Nadeem Babar, SAPM on Power Tabish Gauhar, Minister for Maritime Affairs Ali Haider Zaidi, Minister for Water Resources Faisal Vawda and SBP Governor Reza Baqir.

During the meeting the Ministry of Planning, Development and Special Initiatives gave a detailed presentation on the Karachi Transformation Plan (KTP) to the ECC.
Moreover, the press release gave more details stating that the forum discussed the plan thoroughly and endorsed, in principle, with the direction to secure approval from all relevant quarters before submission to the cabinet. Dr Abdul Hafeez Sheikh directed to follow all codal formalities with reference to various components of the KTP.

Whereas, the Ministry of Maritime Affairs presented amendments in the Master Plan, initially formulated in 2001, regarding establishment of five terminals on BOT (Build-Operate-Transfer) basis. The terminals would fulfil increased demand for container handling capacity, the press release mentioned.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*
2020: EXCEPTIONAL YEAR FOR WATER, HYDEL POWER IN PAKISTAN*

*DIAMER BASHA DAM INITIATED, HIGHEST-EVER HYDEL GENERATION IN 2020
ADDITIONAL GENERATION BENEFITS STANDS AT RS.53.2 BILLION*


December 30, 2020: The 2020 proved to be an exceptional year for water and hydropower sectors in the country, as the Pakistan Water and Power Development Authority (WAPDA) succeeded in achieving the historic milestones in the two sectors during this year. Besides generating highest-ever low-cost hydel electricity,

WAPDA also initiated construction work on the long-delayed mega multi-purpose Diamer Basha Dam Project in 2020.

As per the details, WAPDA hydel generation continued to surge during 2020 too. As many as 22 hydel power stations owned and operated by WAPDA across the country generated 38.3 billion units, which is the highest-ever generation in a year. 

This record generation includes 12.08 billion units from Tarbela, 4.98 billion units from Tarbela 4th Extension, 6.48 billion units from Ghazi Barotha, 5.76 billion units from Mangla, 4.93 billion units from Neelum Jhelum and 4.07 billion units from rest of the hydel power stations.

WAPDA hydel generation in 2020 stands 3.8 billion units more, if compared with that of 2019, benefitting the country with about Rs.53.2 billion, as the national exchequer had to bear the brunt of Rs.53.2 billion if this additional electricity would have been generated through thermal source.

Removing obstacles in the way to implementing the project, WAPDA started in July this year construction of Diamer Basha Dam - a vital project for water, food and energy security of the country with gross water storage of 8.1 million acre feet (MAF), live water storage of 6.4 MAF and power generation of 4500 megawatt (MW). 

Despite Corona Virus Pandemic, construction work continued satisfactorily on Mohmand Dam during 2020. The project was initiated in May 2019. With completion of Mohmand, Diamer Basha, Dasu and several other on-going projects from 2024 to 2029, hydel power generation will enhance from existing 9389 MW to about 20500 MW - more than double - with addition of 11122 MW. Similarly, live water storage capacity in the country will also increase from the existing 15.1 MAF to 23.4 MAF with an addition of 8.3 MAF.


Credits: WAPDA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Another milestone achieved just before the ending of year 2020 at Suki Kinari Hydropower Project (884MW)

The permanent bridge for powerhouse site has been completed and ready for traffic.

It will provide large-scale transportation and lay a solid foundation for the safe and on schedule goal for transportation of heavy electro-mechanical equipment for power house.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

DG FWO visited and inspected the progress and pace of the work of Diamer Basha Dam on 30 December 2020. Base camp and site offices have been established at the site recently. Work on connecting roads to dam site and construction of temporary / permanent bridges is ongoing.

Courtesy: FWO

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

New Day, New year & another New Milestone Marked at 884MW Suki Kinari Hydropower Project.
Out of six pressure shafts, 3rd pressure shaft drilling has been commenced today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Neelum jhelum hydroelectric project which is operational since 2018.
Progress in Feb,2015 & Feb, 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

𝗖𝗼𝗻𝘀𝘁𝗿𝘂𝗰𝘁𝗶𝗼𝗻 𝗼𝗳 𝟰𝟴 𝗠𝗪 𝗝𝗮𝗴𝗿𝗮𝗻 -𝗜𝗜 𝗛𝘆𝗱𝗿𝗼𝗽𝗼𝘄𝗲𝗿 𝗣𝗿𝗼𝗷𝗲𝗰𝘁


FWO is undertaking civil works including weir 5 km long tunnels Surge Tank Vertical Shafts & Power house.
Project is expected to be completed by 2022

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

𝐏𝐫𝐨𝐣𝐞𝐜𝐭 𝐔𝐩𝐝𝐚𝐭𝐞: FWO: 𝐃𝐢𝐚𝐦𝐞𝐫 𝐁𝐚𝐬𝐡𝐚 𝐃𝐚𝐦







__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=966886497051912


----------



## ghazi52

*The first breakthrough of Suki Kinari Hydropower Project Headrace tunnel took place today. *

More than 23 Km long headrace tunnel is being excavated through different access Adits/Tunnels. Both tunnel sections breakthrough with high-accuracy alignment. To celebrate this important milestone, a ceremony was held at construction site and all stakeholders participated.


----------



## ghazi52

*KE gets nod to construct gas pipeline for its RLNG-fired power plant at Bin Qasim*


Salman Siddiqu
January 08, 2021










The Oil and Gas Regulatory Authority (Ogra) has allowed K-Electric to construct and operate a short distance pipeline to receive gas supplies for its forthcoming RLNG-fired 900-megawatt power plant at Bin Qasim from state-owned Pakistan LNG Limited (PLL) this year.

PLL would supply 150 million cubic feet of gas per day (mmcfd) through the dedicated pipeline to the Karachi-based power firm via Sui Southern Gas Company’s (SSGC) infrastructure.

The pipeline would be capable of transporting up to 250 mmcfd of gas. The supplies would be in addition to the ones that are being received by K-Electric from SSGC for a long time. The two companies are fighting a case in court to settle dues worth billions of rupees to be paid by K-Electric to SSGC.

“K-Electric is liable to lay the pipeline, which will handle up to 250 (mmscfd) of RLNG supply,” Ogra said in its decision while awarding the licence to K-Electric to construct and operate the pipeline.

A K-Electric spokesperson said that the company aimed to complete the construction of 2.4km-long pipeline in the vicinity of Bin Qasim by March-April 2021 so that one of the two 450MW RLNG-based power plants could be made operational by the forthcoming summer season.

K-Electric is expected to lay the pipeline at a cost of $4 million, while the two RLNG-based power plants of 450MW each are being set up at a cost of $651 million, according to Ogra. SSGC managing director, while speaking at a public hearing conducted by Ogra before the award of licence to K-Electric, said that the power company was a major defaulter of SSGC.

The total receivable amount as of September 30, 2020 stood at Rs115.91 billion (including Rs82.26 billion in late payment surcharge from July 2012 to July 2020. If K-Electric is allowed to lay and operate the pipeline, then it is likely that the power company would never pay off the outstanding balance to SSGC as it will no longer require SSGC’s supplies, said Ogra.

K-Electric representatives clarified at the hearing that the outstanding gas bill/ arrears mainly pertain to the late payment surcharge and the same is under litigation before the Sindh High Court.

“Heads of agreement with Pakistan LNG Limited for supply of 150 mmcfd of gas to BQPS-III (900MW RLNG-run) has already been signed,” said a K-Electric press statement.

“Subsequent to this, negotiations on the gas sale agreement (GSA) have reached advanced stage and potential hurdles need to be resolved as per past commitments by the Cabinet Committee on Energy (CCOE).”

“CCOE approved 150 mmcfd of RLNG supply to K-Electric while legacy issues (including the pending gas sale agreement) between SSGC and K-Electric were still prevailing…,” according to the Ogra licence order.
K-Electric said the 2.4km pipeline would be laid from Tie-in Point, SSGC Custody Transfer Station located at Bin Qasim, to K-Electric Bin Qasim Power Complex. The RLNG projects would help bridge the power company’s supply-demand gap in Karachi in the years to come.

“The addition of the 900MW RLNG power plant along with proposed decommissioning of older and lesser efficient units will ultimately increase the power utility’s generation capacity and lead to improved service delivery,” said K-Electric.

Gas turbines and steam generators have arrived. The second unit of 450MW can be brought online by the end of 2021, it said.


_Published in The Express Tribune, January 8th, 2021._


----------



## ghazi52

*Tarbela Hydel power station powerhouse after restoration of electricity.*
Credits: Hassan Hashmi


----------



## ghazi52

*Govt, solar IPPs reach accord for bringing down power tariff*

January 10, 2021









ISLAMABAD: The process towards signing the Master Agreements by independent power producers (IPPs) that earlier signed memorandums of understanding (MoUs) in August 2020 has begun as the government negotiation team and solar-based IPPs have reached an agreement.

To this effect, one solar IPP namely Harappa Solar Power Private Limited (HSL) having a capacity to generate 18MW electricity here on Saturday initiated the agreement with Central Power Purchasing Agency (CPPA).

However, the management of Harappa Solar Power Private Limited will sign the formal agreement after it managed to get the go ahead from the board of directors. The cabinet will then approve the agreement, and after that it will be sent to National Electric Power Regulatory Authority (Nepra) for determining the discount in tariff as per the amended power purchase agreement (PPA). Harappa Solar Power Private Limited is included among the 47 IPPs which signed MOUs with the government in August 2020.

The life of MoUs stands for six months which will expire on February 12, 2021. The government is currently in talks with IPPs for finalisation of the dues payment mechanism. The government is supposed to pay Rs452 billion to IPPs. Once the payment mechanism gets finalised and payment of the first instalment of the dues is made, the IPPs will start signing the amended PPAs. 

However, the share of Harappa Solar Power Private Limited in the dues of Rs452 billion stands at Rs167 million.

Another solar IPP-- AJ Power is also included among the 47 IPPs but it has not yet initiated the Master Agreement.

The officials are terming this development as a major breakthrough in revamping the power sector and reduction of power tariff which will help reduce tariffs and circular debt in coming years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Suki Kinari Hydropower Project | Construction Progress | Jan, 2021*

•Jan 11, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Gas Turbine Arrived at Under Construction Bin Qasim Power Station 3 (BQPS3) 900 Megawatts RLNG power plant By K Electric and Harbin Electric at Port Qasim Karachi
.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Gas Turbine Arrived at Under Construction Bin Qasim Power Station 3 (BQPS3) 900 Megawatts RLNG power plant By K Electric and Harbin Electric at Port Qasim Karachi .


----------



## ghazi52

Kurram Tangi Dam Project -


----------



## ghazi52

*Biomass energy, a dark horse in mitigating climate change*

By Gwadar Pro
Jan 8, 2021









BEIJING, JAN 8th (Gwadar Pro) – The de-coal initiative launched by PM Imran Khan requires the country to develop clean energy to fill the energy gap. In this process, "Biomass energy cooperation will be a new starting point for CPEC energy cooperation," Zhang Dayong, secretary-general of the Biomass Energy Industry Part Association (BEIPA), said in an exclusive interview.

Biomass energy, generated by utilizing effluent and waste, has become one of the most commonly used renewable sources of energy in the last two decades, second only to hydropower in the generation of electricity. It accounts for almost 15% of the world's total energy supply and as much as 35% in developing countries.
Biomass energy has huge potential in the process of coal removal and carbon reduction. Zhang said, "It is environmentally friendly, due to biomass energy being a green, zero-carbon fuel, which will contribute greatly to the carbon-neutral goal;”

“In addition, it can be utilized in a diverse manner. Unlike clean energy such as photovoltaic, wind power and hydropower, which are limited to power generation, biomass energy can also produce heat, oil and gas, even integrate business intelligence,” he added.

“Finally, biomass energy, which is closely and directly related to citizens' daily life, has a strong attribute of people's livelihood. It can take advantage

Pakistan is an agricultural country with a large population, it has abundant resources such as waste in urban and rural areas, and a huge energy market, so it is suitable to develop biomass energy which can alleviate multiple problems in Pakistan such as electricity shortage, climate change, and polluting emission.

The growth rate of biomass energy’s installed capacity in China is 25-30%. “In China, the industrial chain of biomass energy has been established, Chinese technology and equipment is also the world's leading level. Chinese equipment and devices reach western standard with less than two third price, ” introduced by Zhang, “under CPEC, the cooperation between Pak-China will bring Pakistan's biomass energy industry into a fast track.”

Zhang said, “we are also looking forward to establishing contacts with relevant associations and organizations in Pakistan to share China's experience and technology in biomass energy and contribute to the clean energy transition of both countries.”


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Gulpur Hydropower Project | 102MW*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Mohmand_Dam-.............. 800 MW

*
- Under Construction ..........since Sep, 2019
- Gross Storage:..... 1.2 MAF
- Annual Energy:..... 2,862 GWh
- Completion..........: May 2025


----------



## ghazi52

Dasu-KKH-01, is worth Rs 14.538 billion and relates to the relocation of the 25-km stretch of the KKH. 
Uchar Bridge access road from both abutment is in progress.
It is one of the longest bridge (350+ m).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Geological and Geotechnical investigation works are in progress for finalization of detail design of Lower Spat Gah Hydropower Project. 

The project site is located on Spat Gah/Nullah, the left tributary of Indus River at 8 km downstream of Dasu Town, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa. The consortium of Korean companies were selected to sponsor the project on BOOT basis. The installed capacity would be 496 MW with an annual energy of 2007GWh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Aerial View of Mohmand Dam - 800MW

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*
Mohmand Dam*

- Ground breaking Ceremony at Outlet Portal of Right Bank irrigation Tunnels.

Irrigation Tunnels at Right Bank length are 3.5 km long along with more than 1km long access Tunnel. Similarly one irrigation tunnel is located at left bank which is almost 5 km long with 746m access tunnel.

These tunnels will provide irrigation water to the area and small powerhouse is proposed to generate 4.3MW power from these tunnels.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Mangla Refurbishment Project*


Mangla Refurbishment Project is designed to improve the operational efficiency of the power plant and assist the capacity expansion of the main generator.

The project financed by United States Agency for International Development(USAID). 

Under the strategy, WAPDA has not only initiated new hydropower projects but has also been rehabilitating and upgrading its existing hydel power stations to maximize the ratio of environment-friendly and low-cost hydel electricity in the National Grid.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction Hydropower - Dasu Hydropower Project (4320MW)

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Bin Qasim Port Power Plant III, *

BQPS III - 900MW Combined Cycle Power Plant Project
Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1st breakthrough of Headrace Tunnel between Adit 1 & 2 has been achieved at Jaggran Hydropower Project-II (48 MW).

Jagran-II Hydropower Project is run-of-the-river scheme under_construction on the Jagran Nullah, a tributary of River Neelum. This project will contribute 162.24 GWh energy to National Grid annually. 

The project is being financed by Power Development Organization AJ&K. FWO is undertaking civil works of the project which includes Weir structure, De-sander, 5Km tunnels, Surge Tank, Vertical Shafts and a Power house. Presently work is in full swing on all components of the project simultaneously & 1.85 km tunnel works have been completed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Maintenance work at Tarbela Dam.


----------



## ghazi52

*Grid station at BQIP: Rs300m grant approved by govt*


Mushtaq Ghumman 
30 Jan 2021


ISLAMABAD: The Federal Government has approved Rs 300 million technical supplementary grant to complete 132KV grid station at Bin Qasim Industrial Park (BQIP), official sources told Business Recorder.

Sharing details, sources said, National Industrial Parks Development and Management Company (NIP) under the administrative control of Ministry of Industries and Production was implementing a PSDP funded project titled "establishment of 132 KV grid station at BQIP modified PC-I".

The main objective of the project is to provide uninterrupted power supply at affordable rates to Bin Qasim Industrial Park/Special Economic Zone (SEZ). NIP had entered into an MoU with K-Electric limited for setting up of electricity supply infrastructure at BQIP. The project was approved by CDWP in its meeting held from 3rd to 9th June, 2020

at a total cost of Rs 1.493 billion, including Rs 962.069 million FEC with the decisions that the sponsoring agency will be Ministry of Industries and Production instead of Ministry of Power. The PSDP allocation will be shifted from Ministry of Power to Ministry of Industries and Production. Ministry of Industries and Production further noted that Ministry of Planning, Development and Special Initiatives (MoPD&SI) had allocated an amount of Rs 300 million for the project in the portfolio of Power Division.

Therefore, the Ministry took up the matter with MoPD&SI for shifting of its PSDP allocation from Power Division to Ministry of Industries and Production enabling it to release funds for smooth execution of the project by the executing agency. In response, MoPD&SI advised Power Division to surrender the PSDP budgeted amount in favour of Ministry of Industries and Production development grant for processing TSG through a summary to ECC during CFY 2020-21.

Power Division has surrendered an amount of Rs 300 million under demand No.160 —FC22D96 Development Expenditure of Power Division for the year 2020-21 in respect of approved project titled "KA7151 Establishment of 132 KV grid station at Bin Qasim Industrial Park” in favour of Industries and Production Division under their Demand No.189-FC12C32 Capital Outlay on Industrial Development during CFY 2020-2021. Finance Division had supported the proposal.

Ministry of Industries and Production requested the ECC for approval of Technical Supplementary Grant of Rs.300.000 million from PSDP allocation under Demand No.160 — FC22D96 Development Expenditure of Power Division for the year 2020-21 in respect of approved project titled "KA7151 Establishment of 132 KV Grid Station At Bin Qasim Industrial Park (BQIP)" in favour of Industries and Production Division under their Demand No.189-FC12C32 Capital Outlay on Industrial Development with the object code A05-Grants, Subsidies and Write-off loans-A052-Grants Domestic-A05211-Federal funded projects.

Copyright Business Recorder, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fallstuff

Wow, this is a lot of power ! What is the installed capacity now ?


----------



## ZAMURD

39000 MW and will cross 55000 in next 15 years.


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1056295368216641

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Dasu Dam Stage 1 *
Completion: 2025
Power Generation of stage 1: 2160 MW

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Lawi Hydropower Project - 69 MW
*
-Under construction on Shishi River, a left bank tributary of Chitral River by utilizing a gross head of 413 m and designed discharge of 20 m³/s to generate approx. 308 GWh annual energy. 

- Expected completion date: 1st September, 2023 (Tentative)

- Management Consultant: ACE - EGC – TEAM JV

- EPC Contractor: SICHUAN – SARWAR - SILIAN - CHONGQING LUYANG JV

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Mangla Power Refurbishment*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Cleaner coal!*

By Hussain Ahmad Siddiqui
Mon, 02, 2021


Pakistan is committed to mitigate impact of climate change, pursuant to the Agreement concluded at the United Nations Climate Change Conference held in Paris during November-December 2015, with the goal of limiting the rise of global temperatures to below 2 degree Celsius. Last year Prime Minister Imran Khan reiterated this commitment at the 2019 Climate Change Conference, declaring that no new coal-fired power plant would be set up in the country.











Pakistan is committed to mitigate impact of climate change, pursuant to the Agreement concluded at the United Nations Climate Change Conference held in Paris during November-December 2015, with the goal of limiting the rise of global temperatures to below 2 degree Celsius. Last year Prime Minister Imran Khan reiterated this commitment at the 2019 Climate Change Conference, declaring that no new coal-fired power plant would be set up in the country.

In reality, as many as eight coal-based power plants are in advanced stages of construction, scheduled to be operational by 2021-2026. These projects of 4,290-MW cumulative capacity, mostly based on indigenous coal, are being established under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) programme. The list includes (i) Hubco Thar Energy Coal Power of 330-MW capacity scheduled for commercial operations by December 2021, (ii) Lucky Electric Power 660-MW, scheduled for completion in March 2021 but delayed by about a year, (iii) Siddiqsons Energy 330-MW, expected to be completed in 2021, (iv) Shanghai Electric Coal Power 1,320-MW, to be operational in May 2022, (v) ThalNova Thar Coal Power 330-MW, to be operational by June 2022, (vi) Gwadar Coal (CHIC Pak Power) 300-MW, based on imported coal, to be completed by June 2023, (vii) Siddiqsons Energy 330-MW to achieve commercial operations in July 2023, and (viii) Thar Electricity (Oracle) Coal 1,320-MW projected for completion in December 2026. In addition, Shanghai Electric Coal Power has been allowed to setup two power plants, each of 1320-MW, and K-Electric ‘s coal-based power project of 700-MW capacity.

It is simply not possible for the government, and neither feasible, to stop construction and completion of any of these projects, which are mostly under the CPEC umbrella. Interestingly, CPEC portfolio of energy projects of 11,648-MW has over 70 percent share of coal-based power projects with total capacity of 8,220-MW. The necessary approvals were granted at various levels of government without any concern for the environment or international commitments on climate change.

At present, coal-based power generation, with total 4,868-MW installed capacity, has a significant share of 12.6 percent in total energy mix as on June 30, 2020. Undoubtedly, there has been an exponential growth of coal-based power generation, considering there were no major coal-based units as late as 2017. Today, there are four major coal-based power plants of cumulative 4,620-MW capacity connected to national grid, and another five small and captive power plants in capacity ranging from 20-MW to 118-MW that are selling surplus power to the distribution companies.
The existing major coal-based power plants are (i) Sahiwal Coal Power of Huaneng Shandong Ruyi (Pakistan) Energy, 1,320-MW capacity, which was the first CPEC project completed, and generating electricity since October 2017, (ii) Port Qasim Coal-Fired Power Plant, another CPEC project, of Port Qasim Energy Holding (of China and Qatar), capacity 1,320-MW, which is in operation since June 2018, (iii) China Power Hub Generation (Hubco) of 1,320-MW, which was connected to national grid in May 2019, and (iv) Engro Powergen Thar 660-MW having achieved commercial operations in July 2019.

With the exception of Engro Powergen plant, which is using indigenous lignite coal, all other operational power plants are fuelled by imported coal. These three power plants require about 12 million tons of coal annually, which is imported from China and other sources. It is imperative that in the long run we should at least promote and develop domestic coal reserves to gradually replace the imported one. Pakistan has 185,174 million tons of coal, located across the country, with measured reserves of over 3,400 million tons. Yet coal is also imported by the cement industry in significant quantities—around 8 million tons a year, and other industries like textile, rubber and pharmaceuticals. Total coal imports are presently at the volume of 20 million tons annually, projected to increase to 30 million tons by end 2022 as demand continues to rise.
The government meanwhile claims to have 60 percent clean energy by 2030 through renewable resources, which is highly unlikely. Coal will remain an integral contributor to the energy mix and industrial development.

The well-known environmental issues relate to conventional pollutants e.g., sulphur dioxide, oxides of nitrogen, and mercury, while new concerns are about carbon dioxide and global warming. The existing and new power plants will spew billions of tons of carbon dioxide into the atmosphere over their lifetime, if their operations are not balanced with climatic priorities. Fortunately, modern coal technology is available---from coal processing to coal combustion to monitoring and process control. 

Coal technology employed in Pakistan, however is not state-of-the-art technology. These power plants use old subcritical and supercritical technologies that allow relatively high emissions. Lucky Electric, which has yet to come on stream, will use the advanced ultra-supercritical technology for the first time in Pakistan.

The latest advancement is that of developing high-efficiency and low-emission (HELE) coal technologies, which are available now, but aim at zero emission of carbon dioxide in future. This technology, combined with the carbon capture, use and storage (CCUS) technologies, has been successfully employed in Japan, Australia, China, India, Denmark and other countries.

To utilise low-grade coal like Thar Coal, the coal gasification process is getting popular the world over for removing carbon dioxide from flue gases. Hubco has plans to convert Thar Coal into gas (surface coal gasification) and liquid (liquefaction), while Dr Samar Mubarakmand has already been working for some time on an experimental project for underground coal gasification.


The writer is former chairman of State Engineering Corporation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Chief Minister Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Mahmood Khan has directed the Pakhtunkhwa Energy Development Organization (PEDO) to complete all the arrangements and preparations well in time to perform the groundbreaking of three hundred megawatt Balakot Hydropower Project by March this year.

Presiding over the Policy Board meeting of PEDO in Peshawar, he termed the project a very important project of energy sector in the province. The meeting was informed that three hundred Megawatt Balakot Hydropower Project is a run-of-the-river project located on the river Kunhar.

The total estimated cost of the project is seven hundred and fifty million dollar whereas the total cost of PC-1 approved by ECNEC is more than eighty five billion rupees.

The project will be executed in collaboration with the Asian Development Bank. The Chief Minister hoped that the project, on completion to be a milestone to meet the energy needs of the province.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Diamer Basha Dam- 4500 MW
Construction activities are going on.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

DG FWO, along with his team, visited and inspected the progress of work at Diamer Basha Dam today. During the visit, he was briefed by Project Director and Chief Engineer regarding on-going construction works. DG showed his satisfaction and appreciated the quality and pace of works being done by FWO team.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Kohala Hydel Project, AJK*





Project

Kohala Hydel Project, AJK
Primary Energy Input
Hydel
Installed Capacity (MW)
1100
Location
Jhelum River near Muzaffarabad
Estimated Cost (US $ Million)
2364.05
Executing Company / SponsorsCTG/CWEI (China Three Gorges) / (CWE Investment Crop)
FinancingIndependent Power Producer (IPP)
Coordinating MinistryMinistry of Water and Power
Supervising AgencyAlternative Energy Development Board (AEDB)
Project Progress Update
*Feasibility Study (stage-1)* *Tariff Announced by NEPRA*
*Land Acquisition process started*
*Environmental NOC issued by AJ&K EPA
Financial close planned in Dec 2018*
*Expected Commercial Operation Date (COD) 2025*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

First Transformer for Suki Kinari hydropower project (SKHPP) arrived at Construction site. 
There are 13 Single-Phase transformers including one spare Transformer. 
The capacity of each single-phase transformer is 105MVA and net weight of each piece is 96 Tons.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

On 22nd Feb, 2021, another achievement registered at Mohmand Dam. The Excavation works from Inlet of Diversion Tunnel no.2 has been commenced. 

The diversion tunnels are key line of the project to timely divert the river flow and start the main dam construction. The working from 4 location on twin diversion tunnels are in progress and lay down a solid foundation for the diverting the river flow.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Mohmand Dam, Power intake*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Khyber Pakhtunkhwa has obtained the license of its separate transmission company for electricity delivery and distribution.

NEPRA approves to set tariffs in connection with sales of 40 megawatt Koto Hydropower Project and 69 MW Levi Power Project -

Peshawar: The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government has acquired a regular license to run Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Transmission and Grid Company for the betterment of electricity distribution and delivery system in the province.

In this context, the Federal Institute of National Electric Power Regulatory Authority (Nepra) has approved Khyber Pakhtunkhwa to issue a license to run its transmission and distribution company.

After the license is issued under Section 18 A of Nepra, the electricity generated from hydropower plants in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa will be linked to the transmission and grid system and will also be included in the national grid while transmission and grid system in the province. Uninterrupted supply of electricity will also be made possible.

Furthermore, Nepra has also approved the 40-megawatt koto hydro power project to set tariffs for sales of electricity generated from district Lower Dir and 69-MW Levi Hydro Power Project in Chitral District.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Coal-based power generation increases in Pakistan under CPEC Projects*

February 24, 2021

dawn.com







Coal-based power generation in January 2021 has risen to a seven-month high of 2,560-gigawatt hours (GWh) as total generation from different fuels increased by 3.7 per cent, under CPEC-related energy projects. In the last five years, Pakistan has aggressively pursued coal power under CPEC, increasing coal-based capacity from negligible to 4,620 megawatts.

With seven other coal-based projects under construction, the country expects to add 4,590 megawatts by the end of 2026. Sheikh Mohammad Iqbal, a power-sector consultant based in Lahore, says the maximum utilisation of coal-based power is critical for slashing the overall cost of generation for countries like Pakistan.

LAHORE: Coal-based power generation in January rose to the seven-month high of 2,560 gigawatt hours (GWh) as total generation from different fuels increased by 3.7 per cent to 8,079 GWh from 7,794 GWh a year ago and by 2.5 per cent from 7,880 GWh from the previous month.

Coal power generation in the country peaked at 2,581 GWh in July last year before sliding back to 1,095 GWh in November. As a ratio of total generation in any given month in the last three years since the beginning of 2018, the share of coal power rose its highest of just below 32pc in January 2021. According to data, share of coal generation in the country’s total electricity output bottomed to 9.2pc in September 2018.

In the last five years Pakistan has aggressively pursued coal power under the multi-billion-dollar China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) initiative as well as outside it, increasing coal-based capacity from negligible to 4,620 megawatts. With seven other coal-based projects under construction, the country expects to add 4,590 megawatts by the end of 2026.

Coal power has increased by above 62pc to 15,262 GWh during the first seven months of the current fiscal year from 9,395 GWh during the same period in FY19, underscoring growth in its capacity and utilisation because of fuel price considerations. Its share in overall generation during the period July-January has risen from 12.9pc in FY19 to around 20pc this year in spite of 8.7pc increase in the cost of coal-based generation year-on-year to Rs6.47 per KWh last month on global coal prices.

An Arif Habib analyst, Rao Aamir Ali, said the share of coal power during winter increases because of reduction in hydel generation and closure of gas-based plants due to the shortage of the fuel. He pointed out that the share of coal power in the country’s generation will likely double in the years to come as new plants come online over the next six years to end 2026.

Sheikh Mohammad Iqbal, a power-sector consultant based in Lahore, is glad to see the increasing share of coal power in the country’s total power generation. “I am of the firm view that maximum utilisation of the coal-based power is critical for slashing the overall cost of generation. It is good for the economy of countries like Pakistan even though some may oppose coal power because of its potential impact on the environment.

“But they should remember that the coal power technology has improved a great deal and it no longer can be regarded dirty fuel when it comes to producing electricity from it. I would say coal is much cleaner fuel for electricity generation than furnace oil.”

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Hubco’s profit jumps 47% in Jul-Dec 2020*

Surge comes on back of rupee depreciation, drop in finance cost


Our Correspondent 
February 27, 2021





PHOTO: HUBCO


*KARACHI: *Hub Power Company’s (Hubco) consolidated profit increased 47% to Rs16.88 billion in the first half ended December 31, 2020 mainly due to surge in profit from an associate company, rupee depreciation and significant cut in cost of finance, according to a bourse filing on Friday.

“The increase in profit is mainly due to higher share of profit from associate, China Power Hub Generation Company Limited (CPHGC), which started commercial operations on August 17, 2019, depreciation of rupee against dollar and lower financing costs,” Hubco said in a report to Pakistan Stock Exchange (PSX).

Finance costs dropped 40% to Rs3.73 billion compared to Rs6.25 billion. The drop in finance cost may be attributed to a drastic cut in the benchmark interest rate by 625 basis points during March-June 2020 to 7%.

“The rise in margins is mainly attributable 6% rupee depreciation during 2QFY21,” the research house said.

During 2QFY21, the company recognised share of profit from CPHGC of Rs4.12 billion, up by 26% mainly due to 6% rupee depreciation, it said.

Finance costs decreased by 43% to Rs1.82 billion. “The decline in finance costs was led by lower interest rates.”

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Advisor to Chief Minister Khyber Pakhtunkhwa on Energy and Power Himayatullah Khan visit to the Balakot HPP and Suki Kinair Hydropower project Sites.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP) government is all set to start construction work on the Balakot Hydropower Project, the largest hydropower project in the province, on the Kunar River in Mansehra district.

According to Chief Minister’s Advisor on Energy, Himayatullah Khan, the power project will be completed within the next seven years with the financial support of the Asian Development Bank (ADB). 

Once completed, it will earn an annual income of Rs15 billion as well as creating employment for 1,400 people.

The adviser said the issue of land acquisition for the project is being settled and special attention is being paid to protect the rights of the people affected by the project.

During his visit to Mansehra, Himayatullah Khan visited the sites of both the *300 MW Balakot Hydropower Project and 884 MW Suki Kinari Hydropower Project.*

He was accompanied by the Mansehra deputy commissioner (DC) and other senior officials. The officials reviewed the progress on the ongoing work on Suki Kinari Hydropower Project, the largest project in the province.

Terming the launch of the province’s largest energy project a major achievement of the present provincial government, the adviser hoped that the completion of the two projects would help stabilize the energy sector, national economy and create employment opportunities.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

147MW PATRIND HYDROPOWER PROJECT is operational in 2017 and generating on average, 632GWh of electricity annually.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Suki Kinari Hydropower Project | Construction Activities | March, 2021*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*K-2 nuclear power plant connected to grid*

The Newspaper'
March 19, 2021











This photo shows construction work taking place on the K-2 and K-3 nuclear power plants. — Photo courtesy PAEC website


ISLAMABAD: The Pakistan Atomic Energy Commission (PAEC) on Thursday announced that it had connected the much-awaited 1,100MW Karachi Nuclear Power Plant Unit-2 (K-2) to the national grid.

In a statement, the PAEC termed it a ‘Pakistan Day’ gift to the nation. It said the nuclear power plant (NPP) had achieved criticality at the end of February and was undergoing certain safety tests and procedures before it could finally be connected to the national grid.

The loading of nuclear fuel onto the plant was started on December 1, 2020 after getting clearance from the Pakistan Nuclear Regulatory Authority.

The PAEC pointed out that K-2 is the first nuclear power plant in Pakistan with a generation capacity of 1,100MW and its addition to the national grid will “surely help improve the economy of the country”.

K-2 is one of the two similar under-construction nuclear power plants located near Karachi and will be inaugurated for commercial operation by the end of May this year.

The other one, K-3, is also in completion phase and is expected to be operational by the end of this year.

The PAEC is now running six NPPs in the country — two located in Karachi and four at Chashma in Mianwali district. Earlier, the collective generation capacity of all PAEC-operated nuclear power plants was around 1,400MW.

The coming online of the Karachi Nuclear Power Plant Unit-2 will nearly double the generation capacity of nuclear power plants in the country, substantially improving the overall share of nuclear power in the energy mix.

Pakistan Atomic Energy Commission Chairman Muhammad Naeem congratulated Member Power Saeedur Rehman and his team on this great achievement.


_Published in Dawn, March 19th, 2021_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Thar will change Pakistan and Pakistan will change entire world, says Chinese CG*

Imtiaz Dharani
March 21, 2021 

 






A view of Engro Powergen Thar Limited's (EPTL) lignite coal power plant in Thar. ─ Photo courtesy SECMC Twitter



MITHI: Speakers at the second day of three-day ‘Colours of Thar’ festival on Saturday said that Thar was fast transforming and going to change Pakistan by generating coal-fired power to cater to electricity needs of the country.

The festival was organised by district administration in collaboration with Sindh Engro Coal Mining Company (SECMC), Thar Foundation, Hubco, Sino Sindh Resources, Shanghai Electric and a number of other organisations.

The second day of the festival featured performance of different feats by bikers and bands of Pakistan Armed Forces and Rangers. Various stalls displaying handicrafts, embroidery and other cultural products of Thar were set up by Thardeep Rural Development Programme, Baanhn Beli, District Development Association, Sindh Education Foundation and different government departments.

Tharparkar Deputy Commissioner Mohammad Nawaz Soho told media persons during a visit of the stalls that the festival would go a long way in promoting rich culture, traditions, history and many hitherto unexplored aspects of the desert district.

“We have achieved our goal to present beautiful face of Thar by arranging this event in collaboration with coal mining companies and NGOs,” he said, adding that the concluding day would be organised in Naukot fort on Sunday evening.

Pakistan Peoples Party’s MPA Rana Hamir Singh said that such events were need of the hour as they helped promote beautiful aspects of Thar at a time when it was all set to change the fate of Pakistan for its huge natural resources.

On the first day of the festival on Friday, Chinese Consul General in Karachi Li Bijian addressed a big gathering and said that Thar had great investment potential. Thar would change Pakistan and Pakistan would surely change the entire world for its rich natural resources and hardworking and peaceful people, he said.

“Under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor projects we have successfully completed the first phase and now we are entering the second phase,” he said.

He said that mining and power projects in Thar had created thousands of jobs for local people. “Thar is a beautiful place and it has tremendous investment potential in all spheres. Let us work together to make Thar more beautiful and developed,” he said.

He said that Pakistan and China had always had strong bond of friendship which had further been strengthened by the CPEC projects. China wanted a prosperous, strong and stable Pakistan.

He said that coal reserves and power generation from this energy source would change the destiny of people of Thar.

Mohsin Babbar of Thar Foundation and SECMC said that earlier in the day the envoy visited Thar coal block II projects and witnessed Thar Foundation development schemes where he was briefed about inclusive development model at Thar coal projects.

He said that his organisation had collaborated with the district administration to project unique Thari culture and show people around Pakistan and beyond how the desert region was fast transforming and going to change the entire country.


_Published in Dawn, March 21st, 2021_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction Suki Kinari Hydropower Project -884MW

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Dasu Hydropower Project - DHPP.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

800 MW Mohmand Dam Hydropower Project
Under Construction since September 2019
Gross Storage 1.2 MAF
Annual Energy Production 2,862 GWh
Completion date: May 2025

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Construction work on Bhasha, Tangir projects reviewed*


The Newspaper'
March 26, 2021
 






The construction work on 21MW Tangir Hydropower Project, meant for providing electricity to the people in various areas during construction phase of Diamer Bhasha Dam, has commenced. — AFP/File


LAHORE: The construction work on 21MW Tangir Hydropower Project, meant for providing electricity to the people in various areas during construction phase of Diamer Bhasha Dam, has commenced, according to the Water and Power Development Authority (Wapda).

The construction works on eight sites of Diamer Bhasha Dam and nine of the Dasu Hydropower projects are also underway these days on a fast-track basis.

Bhasha Dam project sites where the construction work was going on include access tunnel, access roads, upstream and downstream cable bridges, a senior official told Wapda Chairman retired Lt Gen Muzammil Hussain who visited the area on Wednesday.

During the visit, the Wapda chairman reviewed construction work on Bhasha as well as Tangir hydropower projects.

Speaking on the occasion, the Wapda chief said that construction work on Bhasha Dam was progressing despite the Covid-19 pandemic. He, however, maintained that the project authorities must ensure achieving major construction milestones in accordance with the timelines set for this purpose.

Gen Hussain opened the newly-constructed cable way bridge across River Indus. Rest of three such bridges are scheduled to be completed in April and May one after the other for swift mobilisation on both banks of the river during high-flow season.

Pontoon bridge across the River Indus had already been completed ahead of schedule in December last year to facilitate mobilisation of machinery and workforce during the current low-flow season.

Diamer Bhasha Dam will have a gross water storage capacity of 8.1 MAF to irrigate 1.23 million acres of additional land. With installed power generation capacity of 4,500 MW, the project will provide more than 18 billion units per annum to the National Grid.

Earlier, the Wapda chairman witnessed construction activities on Dasu Hydropower Project Stage-I, being built across River Indus upstream Dasu town in Kohistan District of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa. During the briefing about progress on the project, he was informed that the construction work on nine different sites is in progress.

He was told that river diversion works are expected to be completed by the end of this year. Afterwards, the mighty Indus would pass through the two diversion tunnels paving the way for construction of the main dam.

The Dasu Hydropower Project will be completed in two stages. Wapda is currently working on 2,160 MW-Stage-I, likely to be completed in 2025.The Stage-I will provide 12bn green and low-cost electricity to the national grid annually while the Stage-II will also contribute another 9bn units per annum.


_Published in Dawn, March 26th, 2021_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

D*emand for solar modules rise as Pakistan moves towards renewable energy. *

As Pakistan moves towards renewable energy production, the demand for solar modules has increased dramatically.

China-based LONGi Solar, a world-leading manufacturer of high-efficiency mono-crystalline solar cells and modules has confirmed solar module sales to Pakistan for 2021 have reached 500MWp, the majority of which are for its Hi-MO 5 series modules, which account for 422MWp of the total (84.4%).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The Peshawar based journalists also visited along with Chairman WAPDA Access Tunnel of Mohmand Dam for swift excavation of Diversion Tunnels has been completed, while construction work is in progress simultaneously on 9 different sites of the project. Mohmand Dam Project Director and General Manager Muhammad Javed Afridi, Security and Land Acquisition & Resettlement Director General Brigadier Imtiaz Hussain, representatives of the consultants and the contractors were also present on the occasion.

The Chairman was briefed that excavation work on main dam, spillway, power intake, diversion tunnels and re-regulation pond is under way in addition to construction work on irrigation tunnel, access roads, project colony and offices. The baily bridge across River Swat is also being constructed for mobilization of construction machinery, workforce and equipment on both banks of the river.

Reviewing construction activities at the project, WAPDA Chairman said that Mohmand Dam, like all other water and hydropower projects, is instrumental for economic stability of Pakistan and social development in the country, Khyber Pakhtunknwa in particular, therefore, timely completion of this project is of paramount importance. 

He directed the project management to gear up their efforts the purpose. It is the 5th highest concrete-face-rock-fill Dam (CFRD) in the world. On completion, the dam will store about 1.2-million-acre feet (MAF) of water and help mitigate floods in Peshawar, Charsadda and Nowshera districts.

Besides supplementing 160,000 acres of existing land, about 18,237 acres of new land will also be irrigated. Mohmand Dam Power House will generate 800 megawatt (MW) hydel electricity, contributing 2.86 billion units of low-cost and environment friendly electricity annually to the National Grid. In addition, 300 million gallons water per day will also be provided to Peshawar for drinking purpose.

Annual benefits of the project have been estimated at Rs. 51.6 billion. The progress and prosperity of the locals residing in the project area is one of the top most priorities. Hence, a hefty amount of Rs. 4.53 billion will be spent on Confidence Building Measures for socio-economic development in the project area.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan and Denmark* on Monday formed a joint technical working group to frame terms of reference (ToRs) for government-to-government agreements in the field of energy.

The working group was set up during a virtual meeting, co-chaired by Minister for Energy Omar Ayub Khan and Danish Ambassador to Pakistan Lis Rosenholm.

A Danish team, comprising technical experts in the energy sector, presented a report and briefed the meeting on ways and means of increased cooperation in the renewable energy sector of Pakistan.

The two sides deliberated on the findings and recommendations of the Danish energy team for G2G (government-to-government) collaboration between Denmark and Pakistan in the energy sector, keeping in view the latter’s newly approved alternative energy policy.

The Danish team presented the report on technical support to Pakistan in renewable energy and energy efficiency, underlining the need for strategic energy cooperation between the two countries.
https://tribune.com.pk/story/229210...Y1uaZH4hJjYdVL0EBm9Qa0lEVU6y-gjG1khqdLcHtNOU8

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Govt yet to release Rs240bn for two dams, SC told*

Nasir Iqbal
March 31, 2021 


 






Wapda requires to inject a total of Rs700bn as equity on its part for development of the two mega projects. — AFP/File


ISLAMABAD: The Water and Power Development Authority (Wapda) told the Supreme Court on Tuesday that the government had not yet released a staggering Rs240 billion for equity injection on part of the authority for construction of much-needed Diamer Basha and Mohmand dams.

Despite earlier undertaking given to the Supreme Court on Feb 20, 2020, the Power Division had not released the outstanding receivables, which currently stood at Rs240bn, being the authority’s equity contribution, Wapda Chairman Muzzamil Hussain told a five-judge SC bench.

Wapda requires to inject a total of Rs700bn as equity on its part for development of the two mega projects.
Headed by Chief Justice of Pakistan Gulzar Ahmed, the Supreme Court bench had taken up the case to oversee the projects of construction of 4,500 MW Diamer Basha dam and 700 MW Mohmand dam.

Assisted by Advocate Nayyar Abbas Rizvi, the Wapda chairman gave a presentation to the court highlighting speedy construction of the projects.

At the last hearing on Feb 12, 2020, the apex court had ordered the power secretary to ensure payment of the dues to Wapda within a year by adhering to the payment schedule for the construction of the two dams.

When called, Additional Attorney General Sohail Mahmood told the court he needed instructions from the government to explain why the amount had not been released.

Other than the stuck-up amount, Wapda is comfortable with the cash flows out of the allocated amounts in the Public Sector Development Programme for the year 2020-21 amounting to Rs16.5bn for Diamer Basha dam and Rs7bn for Mohmand dam.

The Wapda chairman told the Supreme Court that the authority was going to launch $500 million Green Eurobond by the middle of next month. This would be a regular feature of the authority’s strategy to access the market through a plan of issuing bonds in a phased manner for which the government had given its consent through a letter of comfort, he said.

According to a report furnished before the Supreme Court, the foreign currency requirement for the next two years for the construction of the two dams is $600m but Wapda intends to approach the market for a debut benchmark size of $500m for which the services of the J.P. Morgan Bank have been hired.

To a query by the court, the Wapda chairman said the completion date for Mohmand dam was May-June 2025 and that of Diamer Basha dam 2028.

Despite the challenges Wapda faced in the wake of the Covid-19 pandemic, like restrictions on the movement of the foreigners and the locals, non-supply of material and equipment from the local and foreign markets and cross-border incidents restricting foreign movements, the construction schedule had not been impeded and the timelines for the mega projects were being met, Mr Hussain said.

Moreover, the resettlement issues of Mohmand dam and the long outstanding boundary dispute of Diamer Basha dam project had been resolved and the legitimate demands of the locals were being fulfilled, he said.
However, the report highlighted that the reduction in the prevailing rate of return on Wapda equity from 17 per cent to 10pc by the federal government might impair Wapda’s ability to contribute its share on the equity since it would then be met through additional debt with its ensuring cost.



Though this decision was across-the-board for the hydel and thermal powerhouses, the federal government however had committed to fill this gap through special grants, the report said.
The Wapda chairman said the government had been suggested to consider building of 8-10 km long Babusir tunnel which would cut down at least one year in the construction of Diamer Basha Dam and the government had issued directives to the National Highway Authority in this regard. The tunnel would be a force multiplier, he said, adding the construction of the dams would also mitigate flooding concerns of Charsadda, Mardan and Naushera, etc.



The chief justice regretted why they always had to seek assistance of foreigners and why services of fresh graduates were not utilised. The chief justice also wondered why the services of the dormant Pakistan Steel Mills were not utilised instead of importing steel for the projects.


_Published in Dawn, March 31st, 2021_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Dam site of Suki Kinari Hydropower Project

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=159172562651362

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

A flood control emergency evacuation drill was conducted at under construction Karot Hydropower Project.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

884MW Suki Kinari Hydropower Project.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Stator frame for Generating unit has been arrived at Suki Kinari Hydropower Project Site.
884 MW 
















Stator frame for Generating unit has been arrived at Suki Kinari Hydropower Project Site.
884 MW

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

DG FWO, along with his team, visited Diamer Basha Dam site on 10 April 2021.
DG was briefed about latest updates of various construction works.
Plans for construction of temporary and permanent bridges were verified on ground and issues related to future work on the main dam were discussed on site.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Rs. 936 million Contract awarded for Civil Works of 2nd Rehabilitation Project of Warsak Hydel Power Station 

April 12, 2021: *The Pakistan Water and Power Development Authority (WAPDA) awarded the contract of Civil Works worth Rs.936.29million through an international competitive bidding for 2nd Rehabilitation of Warsak Hydroelectric Power Station to Technicon Enterprises. 

The contract was signed in a ceremony held here at WAPDA House. General Manager (Hydel) Development Nadeem Iqbal and Chief Executive Officer Iqbal Yunas signed the contract on behalf of WAPDA and Technicon Enterprises respectively. WAPDA Member (Power) Jamil Akhtar and other senior officers of WAPDA were also present on the occasion. 

WAPDA has been vigorously implementing a least-cost energy generation plan to add low-priced hydel electricity to the system. In addition to constructing new projects, WAPDA has also been rehabilitating and up-grading its aging hydel power stations, including the Warsak, under the plan. 

WAPDA is executing Second Rehabilitation Project of Warsak Hydel Power Station to regain its generation capacity, which has decreased to 193 MW from 243 MW due to aging factor of the electro-mechanical equipment. 

The rehabilitation works are planned to be carried out with an approved PC-I cost of Rs.22.25 billion with the objective to overcome the aging problems, regain the capacity loss of 50 MW with reliable annual energy generation of 1.14 billion units, upgrade and modernize the old system and achieve another life cycle of 30 to 40 years. 

It is pertinent to mention that Warsak is the first ever main hydropower project executed in Pakistan after independence. The first phase of the Warsak Dam and Hydel PowerStation was completed in 1960-61 consisting of the dam, irrigation tunnels, four generating units with cumulative capacity of 160 MW, switchyard and transmission line. 

In the second phase, two more generating units of about 83 MW were added in 1980-81 to raise the installed capacity of the hydel power station to 243 MW. The first rehabilitation was carried out during 1996-2006 to stabilize civil structure and recover lost generation of about 70 MW. 

Credits: WAPDA
.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Jaggran-I Hydropower Project is operational since October 2000 with 05 Pelton Turbines and providing electricity to Peshawar Electricity Supply Company (PESCO) through 132 KV Muzaffarabad Grid Station.

There are total 06 Hydropower Projects proposed on Jaggran Nullah. Jaggran-I is completed while Jaggran-II is about to complete. Jaggran-III is at the EPC stage reportedly while Saudi Arabia to fund Jaggran-IV which shall be started by the end of 2022.

Out of 06 projects, Jagran I, II & IV are under public sector whereas, the Jagran– III hydropower project will be a private sector project. Jaggran-V and Jaggran-VI are in the pipeline which shall be started in later stages.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Jagran-II Hydropower Project - 48MW*

Work on the project continues. 3.95 Km of tunnel excavation has been completed which includes 2.99 Km of Headrace Tunnel. Besides tunnels, earthwork of Weir flow section has also been completed and being prepared for structural works.

Credits: FWO

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Dasu Dam - 4320MW
Construction Glimpses- 2021*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Jagran-II Hydropower Project - 48MW
Work on the project continues. Earthwork of Weir flow section has also been completed and being prepared for structural works,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

The integral withstand voltage test of the first generator stator for Karot Hydropower Project has passed.
Three-phase four-branch star connection mode adopted for stator windings. The double-layer strip wave winding performed using an epoxy mica insulation system with class F insulation.
The smoothly completion of this important task laid down a solid foundation for the rotor hoisting of first unit in May 2021.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*′′ Carbon emissions from Sahiwal Cole Power Plant is zero ′′*

Cool fired power plants operated under Chinese companies in Pakistan are working on zero carbon emissions.

Sahiwal Cole Power Plant has made it very low even zero carbon emissions possible.

The Sahiwal project is involved in green coal-operated power projects with its high performance and carbon emissions that have met world standard. The project is built on the style of Tianjin IGCC power station,

This project uses various devices and technologies for carbon dioxide reduction which is then stored as industrial raw materials

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Jhimpir Wind Turbines, after sunset.
Inter-turbine distance is around 1200 ft (360 m).





"The Jhimpir Wind Power Plant was developed in Jhimpir, Sindh by Zorlu Energy Pakistan. The total cost of project is $136 million. Completed in 2002, it has a total capacity of 50 MW. This wind Corridor has a 50000 megawatt potential with average wind speeds over 7 meter per second."

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Thar Power plant in progress.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

High-pressure cylinder and the intermediate-pressure cylinder of Lot#1 for* Jamshoro Thermal Power Plant* were successfully hoisted in place. 

The milestone laid down a solid foundation for the installation of the steam turbine generator set.

The installation is undertaken by the consortium of Harbin Electric Company Limited & Siemens.

Photo Courtesy: Harbin Electric Company (HEI)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Minister for Energy, Mr. Hammad Azhar and Punjab Energy Minister Dr. Akhtar Malik attends MoU ceremony of USD 708 million,* 1263 MW PTPL, RLNG based Power Project, *located near Trimu Barrage, District Jhang, at Islamabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*CPEC: Kohala Hydropower Project.*

Capacity: 1124 Megawatts.
Investment: $2.4 Billion
Location: Jhelum River - AJK.
Completion Date: 2027

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Mohmand Dam Hydropower Project - 800 MW
Under Construction since September 2019
Gross Storage 1.2 MAF
Annual Energy Production 2,862 GWh
Completion date: 2025

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction Dasu Hydropower Project - 4320MW (First Stage: 2,160MW)

Concrete works at the inlet of Diversion Tunnel B is in progress.

Credits: Engr. Asim

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

1,263 MW PTPL Power Project achieved Financial Close today. The Power Plant located near Trimmu Barrage, District Jhang is based on re-gasified liquefied natural gas (RLNG) and is so far the largest RLNG based power generation project under Power Generation Policy 2015.

The Financial Closing ceremony was graced by the Honorable Minister for Energy, Mr. Hammad Azhar and Punjab Ministers. Financial Closing documents were signed by Mr. Shah Jahan Mirza, Managing Director PPIB and Mr. Akhtar Hussain Mayo, Chief Executive Officer of PTPL while Chairman PPIB/Secretary Power Division, Mr. Ali Raza Bhutta and other senior officials of Power Division, PPIB and the project company witnessed the proceedings.

The project is being developed in IPP mode through Punjab Thermal Power (Pvt.) Ltd. (PTPL), a private limited company owned by the Government of Punjab through Energy Department. This is the second RLNG based power project developed by Government of Punjab through its own resources, the first being the Bhikki Power Plant, which has already entered full-fledged combined cycle commercial operations and has generated over 9.3 billion units during last year. 

PTPL project is being financed through 75 percent commercial debt arranged from local banks which include National Bank of Pakistan, Bank of Punjab, United Bank Limited and Habib Bank Limited while the total cost involved in development of this project is US$. 708 million. 

Utilizing state of the art technology, the plant has the design efficiency of 61.16% which is rated amongst highest efficiencies in the world, which would result in fuel-saving of billions of rupees to the national exchequer during 30 years project life period while reducing overall tariff. 

Despite delay in Financial Closing and commissioning of project due to COVID-19 implications, the project company adopted proactive approach and started construction of plant by injecting its own equity. Due to dedicated efforts of the Punjab Government coupled with continued support of Federal Government, Power Division and Private Power & Infrastructure Board (PPIB) the plant has reached at advanced stage with over 80% construction works completed. Efforts are being made to bring this project of national importance online by October 2021 on open cycle mode and on combined cycle mode by June 2022. 

Upon commissioning of the Project, it will also help in stabilizing and balancing the transmission system to improve uninterrupted supply to Faisalabad and adjacent areas. The Project will generate more than 3000 employment opportunities during construction phase while 2000 during its operations.

Speaking on the occasion, Mr. Hammad Azhar remarked that our energy issues are complex and multifaceted in their own way. Many of our energy woes are attributed to a lack of focus on the part of successive governments to diversify the energy mix by harnessing cheap and indigenous sources of power generation. 

As the incumbent government under PM Imran Khan took on this challenge, the matter of generating low-cost electricity, which is both affordable and environmentally-friendly as well as focusing on renewable energy resources like hydel, wind and solar has been the foremost priority. a greater concern. It is this quest for making Pakistan the embodiment of the Quaid’s and Iqbal’s ideals that continue to guide our efforts as we go about performing the fundamental task of turning the country towards progress on different fronts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Jamshoro Ultra-Supercritical Thermal Power Plant 2X660MW undertaken by the consortium of Siemens Energy and HEI.
On Apr. 20, 2021, No.1 Cooling Tower for the Project successfully topped out, marking a critical step forward in the on-site construction.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Damsite of Suki Kinari Hydropower Project -884MW
Preparations are going on for final diversion of River Kunhar through Lower Spillway Bays.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*CPEC projects will add 17,000 MW making Pakistan self-sufficient in energy.*

CPEC Authority Chairman Lt General (retd) Asim Saleem Bajwa on Saturday said clusters of tech institutes would be established around the Special Economic Zones (SEZs) being constructed under the China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

The institutes would impart skill training to the youth as “preparing youth for jobs in CPEC projects is our top priority under (the) comprehensive plan,” Bajwa said in a tweet. “Gwadar Technical Institute to cater for new industry in free zone is coming up fast,” he added.

After completion of all the projects, Pakistan would not only become self-sufficient in the energy with addition of 17,000 MW electricity to the national grid, but would also be able to export it.

According to a CPEC Authority official, the mega project would move forward with more strength during the current year and the years ahead, which would further strengthen the bilateral relations between Pakistan and China .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Kohala hydropower project with 2.4 billion dollars cost and 1124 megawatt capacity, it will be completed in 2027, InshaAllah ..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*
Lawi Hydropower Project - 69 MW*

-Under construction on Shishi River, a left bank tributary of Chitral River by utilizing a gross head of 413 m and designed discharge of 20 m³/s to generate approx. 308 GWh annual energy.

- Expected completion date: 1st September, 2023 (Tentative)
- Management Consultant:........................... ACE - EGC – TEAM JV
- EPC Contractor: ...........................................SICHUAN – SARWAR - SILIAN - CHONGQING LUYANG JV

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Another important Landmark has been achieved at Suki Kinari Hdyropower Project (884MW)
Today 30th April, 2021 at about 110hrs, River Kunhar has been diverted through Spillway bays to start the filling of Asphalt core, Rockfill dam. To Celebrate this, a ceremony has been held at construction site and the representative of all stakeholders participated.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Suki Kinari Hdyropower Project (884MW) ..
River Kunhar has been diverted through Spillway bays to start the filling of Asphalt core, Rockfill dam. To Celebrate this, a ceremony has been held at construction site and the representative of all stakeholders participated.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Mangla Refurbishment Project is designed to improve the operational efficiency of the power plant and assist the capacity expansion of the main generator.

The project financed by United States Agency for International Development(USAID).

Under the strategy, WAPDA has not only initiated new hydropower projects but has also been rehabilitating and upgrading its existing hydel power stations to maximize the ratio of environment-friendly and low-cost hydel electricity in the National Grid.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Punjab has accelerated efforts to establish a provincial power transmission and despatch (T&D) firm on the lines of the National Transmission and Despatch Company (NTDC).

In this regard, a summary has been initiated by the provincial energy department which seeks approval to establish Punjab Provincial Grid Company and is currently being reviewed by the provincial cabinet

“Sindh has established its own transmission company already. We must have the same arrangement under the 18th Amendment. We are following up on the summary which has been sent to Punjab Chief Minister Usman Buzdar for grant of approval,” Punjab Energy Minister said.

According to the summary, Pakistan’s total energy demand recorded in 2018-19 was 25,627MW which included 14,472MW consumed by Punjab alone. The province’s energy demand is projected to cross 24,000MW by 2027-28.

Likewise, 68 per cent revenue generation comes through a huge number of consumers based in Punjab. The province accounts for 66pc of the total electricity consumers in the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Clicks taking during pavement marking at RAR-01 Trial Section..
* Dasu Hydropower Project













*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

84 MW Gorkin Matiltan HPP is a run-off the river project located on Ushu river for production of cheaper and renewable annual energy generation of about 346 GWh and will earn revenue of Rs. 3237.6 Million per annum.
The tentative date of project completion is 31st July 2023.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*The rotor of the first unit at Karot Hydropower Project was successfully hoisted.*

On the morning of 2nd May 2021, the rotor of Unit#1 was successfully hoisted, achieving another major milestone at the Project

. Total weight of rotor is about 700 tons, which is the heaviest hoisting component in the electromechanical equipment of the entire unit.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*BQPS-III $ 650mn project to add 900MW of generation capacity to KE's system*


The underlying Gas Supply Agreement between SSGC and PLL is also in advanced stages and is expected to be finalized as soon as necessary approvals are received from the Government, ensuring an adequate supply of fuel to energize the plant.


APP 
04 May 2021



KARACHI: Governor Sindh Imran Ismail on Tuesday visited K-Electric's Bin Qasim Power Station-III (BQPS-III) project to review the progress on the latest addition to Karachi's power network.

The visit followed a meeting between KE's Senior Leadership and the Governor Sindh where KE presented an update on the company's preparedness for Ramadan and the 2021 summer season, said a spokesperson of Governor.

According to the presentation, BQPS-III is a USD 650 million project which will be adding 900 MW of generation capacity to KE's existing network. This mega-project is progressing on the back of close collaboration between leading engineering firms who are partnering with KE to achieve a shared vision of empowering Karachi. Work is progressing swiftly, and the first unit of 450 MW is over 70% complete and is expected to come online in the next 5 to 6 weeks.

The high-efficiency plant will be utilizing RLNG as its primary fuel source. Not only is this expected to reduce the carbon footprint, the inclusion of RLNG will further diversify the company's fuel mix and bring savings by lowering import costs for the government by eliminating the need for furnace oil.

KE officials were joined by senior representatives from Siemens, SSGC, and PLL, who apprised the Governor Sindh of the progress on the construction of a spur pipeline which will be supplying 150mmcfd of gas to BQPS-III, which is keeping pace with the plant's progress and is also over 90% complete.

The underlying Gas Supply Agreement between SSGC and PLL is also in advanced stages and is expected to be finalized as soon as necessary approvals are received from the Government, ensuring an adequate supply of fuel to energize the plant.

Governor Imran Ismail said, “The sincerity of the Government of Pakistan is evident in the support they have extended to KE, and I am pleased to see that Sehr and Iftar times during this Ramazan are exempted from load-shed as a result.

I’m monitoring the situation regularly to ensure that the best possible facilitation is given to the citizens of Karachi.

Seeing the scale and progress of work and the commitment with which KE is working, I feel positive for the future of the city.

KE’s management and representatives from Siemens, SSGC, and PLL have assured that they are working to complete the project on time, and I have instructed them to remove any bottlenecks that may affect the performance of the plant. In this process, I have also assured them of fullest support from my office and from the Government of Pakistan.

While there is progress being made on this front, I also understand that there are some pending issues of payables and receivables which can jeopardize KE’s long-term operational ability. KE’s financial sustainability is linked directly to Karachi’s economic development, and I have already requested the Prime Minister to take notice of the matter and facilitate an amicable resolution.”

CEO K-Electric, Moonis Alvi said, “We’re grateful to the Governor Sindh Imran Ismail and our partners at Siemens, SSGC, and PLL for visiting BQPS-III.

The timely execution of this project is critical to meet Karachi’s future demand, and we are all working around the clock to ensure the same. I also want to commend the Government of Pakistan for their support to KE and Karachi, especially during Ramadan which has enabled us to fully support Karachi’s power requirements. We look forward to this support in the upcoming summer months as well.”

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ziaulislam

ghazi52 said:


> Minister for Energy, Mr. Hammad Azhar and Punjab Energy Minister Dr. Akhtar Malik attends MoU ceremony of USD 708 million,* 1263 MW PTPL, RLNG based Power Project, *located near Trimu Barrage, District Jhang, at Islamabad.
> 
> 
> View attachment 736980


Do we need this power?
Why is govt still plannig to build LNG based plants on its own money(punjab power)
Several IPPs are already coming up

Better invest in rehab of GENCOs to make them effiecent & switch them to coal


ghazi52 said:


> *BQPS-III $ 650mn project to add 900MW of generation capacity to KE's system*
> 
> 
> The underlying Gas Supply Agreement between SSGC and PLL is also in advanced stages and is expected to be finalized as soon as necessary approvals are received from the Government, ensuring an adequate supply of fuel to energize the plant.
> 
> 
> APP
> 04 May 2021
> 
> 
> 
> KARACHI: Governor Sindh Imran Ismail on Tuesday visited K-Electric's Bin Qasim Power Station-III (BQPS-III) project to review the progress on the latest addition to Karachi's power network.
> 
> The visit followed a meeting between KE's Senior Leadership and the Governor Sindh where KE presented an update on the company's preparedness for Ramadan and the 2021 summer season, said a spokesperson of Governor.
> 
> According to the presentation, BQPS-III is a USD 650 million project which will be adding 900 MW of generation capacity to KE's existing network. This mega-project is progressing on the back of close collaboration between leading engineering firms who are partnering with KE to achieve a shared vision of empowering Karachi. Work is progressing swiftly, and the first unit of 450 MW is over 70% complete and is expected to come online in the next 5 to 6 weeks.
> 
> The high-efficiency plant will be utilizing RLNG as its primary fuel source. Not only is this expected to reduce the carbon footprint, the inclusion of RLNG will further diversify the company's fuel mix and bring savings by lowering import costs for the government by eliminating the need for furnace oil.
> 
> KE officials were joined by senior representatives from Siemens, SSGC, and PLL, who apprised the Governor Sindh of the progress on the construction of a spur pipeline which will be supplying 150mmcfd of gas to BQPS-III, which is keeping pace with the plant's progress and is also over 90% complete.
> 
> The underlying Gas Supply Agreement between SSGC and PLL is also in advanced stages and is expected to be finalized as soon as necessary approvals are received from the Government, ensuring an adequate supply of fuel to energize the plant.
> 
> Governor Imran Ismail said, “The sincerity of the Government of Pakistan is evident in the support they have extended to KE, and I am pleased to see that Sehr and Iftar times during this Ramazan are exempted from load-shed as a result.
> 
> I’m monitoring the situation regularly to ensure that the best possible facilitation is given to the citizens of Karachi.
> 
> Seeing the scale and progress of work and the commitment with which KE is working, I feel positive for the future of the city.
> 
> KE’s management and representatives from Siemens, SSGC, and PLL have assured that they are working to complete the project on time, and I have instructed them to remove any bottlenecks that may affect the performance of the plant. In this process, I have also assured them of fullest support from my office and from the Government of Pakistan.
> 
> While there is progress being made on this front, I also understand that there are some pending issues of payables and receivables which can jeopardize KE’s long-term operational ability. KE’s financial sustainability is linked directly to Karachi’s economic development, and I have already requested the Prime Minister to take notice of the matter and facilitate an amicable resolution.”
> 
> CEO K-Electric, Moonis Alvi said, “We’re grateful to the Governor Sindh Imran Ismail and our partners at Siemens, SSGC, and PLL for visiting BQPS-III.
> 
> The timely execution of this project is critical to meet Karachi’s future demand, and we are all working around the clock to ensure the same. I also want to commend the Government of Pakistan for their support to KE and Karachi, especially during Ramadan which has enabled us to fully support Karachi’s power requirements. We look forward to this support in the upcoming summer months as well.”


I wonder where will the 2gw power from nuclear plants go
I guess karachi needs will go up but seems lack of cordination

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

ziaulislam said:


> I wonder where will the 2gw power from nuclear plants go
> I guess karachi needs will go up but seems lack of cordination


This is K-Electric project, only for Karachi. Pakistan Government not involved. Private owned.
Nuclear power plants for National Grid, Funded by Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ziaulislam

ghazi52 said:


> This is K-Electric project, only for Karachi. Pakistan Government not involved. Private owned.
> Nuclear power plants for National Grid, Funded by Pakistan.


Just saying no cor dination
Karachi nuclear plant should be for karachi
Doesnt make sense to send it elsewhere


----------



## ghazi52

ziaulislam said:


> Just saying no cor dination
> Karachi nuclear plant should be for karachi
> Doesnt make sense to send it elsewhere


In this case, Tarbela and all upcoming hydro power Plants should feed KPK.


----------



## ziaulislam

ghazi52 said:


> In this case, Tarbela and all upcoming hydro power Plants should feed KPK.


Sir distribution of power is bottle neck for karachi
Not for tarbela

I am talking strictly from scientific point of view

Do you know why mitari HT network was made..?
To take out 4000mw out of thar which wasnt possible before

Now i doubt karachi upstream network has capability to send out 2GW power so if karachi becomes surplus this power will go to waste

This was the reason why gaddani coastal coal project was scrapped and plant established in punjab


tarbela is just 30km from pindi/isb and 100km from fasialabad and is already well integrated to laod centers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction Karot Hydropower Project

- 720MW on Jhelum river under CPEC
- Asphalt Core Rock fill dam
- Surface Powerhouse equipped with 4 x 180 MW Francis-type units
- Expected completion date: end of 2021…

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Mangla Refurbishment Project is designed to improve the operational efficiency of the power plant and assist the capacity expansion of the main generator.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

HEI and Punjab Thermal Power Ltd (PTPL) signed an Operation and Maintenance (O&M) contract for 1263 MW Punjab Combined-Cycle Power Plant at JHANG in Pakistan.
HEI will be responsible for the 12-year operation and maintenance of the unit, major equipment overhaul, plant-wide BOP equipment overhaul, and power plant spare parts procurement, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Tarbela 5th Extension Hydropower Project:*

WAPDA awards US$ 354.6 million contract for Civil Works to PCCCL

May 6, 2021: Pakistan Water and Power Development Authority (WAPDA) awarded contract worth US$ 354.6 million for civil works of the 1530 MW-Tarbela 5th Extension Hydropower Project to Power Construction Corporation of China Limited (PCCCL) through an international competitive bidding.

The contract signing ceremony was held today at WAPDA Mega Hydel Complex. Tarbela 5th Extension Project Director Muhammad Azam Joya and PCCCL Executive Representative in Pakistan Ling Jianke signed the contract on behalf of their organizations. WAPDA Chairman Lt Gen Muzammil Hussain (Retd), World Bank Country Director Najy Benhassine, World Bank Task Team Leader Dr. Rickard Liden, WAPDA Member Finance Naveed Asghar, Member Water Abdul Zahir Khan Durrani, Member Power Jamil Akhtar, General Managers concerned and representatives of the Consultants also witnessed signing of the contract.

Addressing the ceremony, the Chairman said “WAPDA, in its endeavor to enhancing water storage capacity and share of cheap and clean hydel power generation in the National Grid, is constructing as many as 10 projects including Tarbela 5th Extension. Timely completion of these projects is all the more important for the purpose. ”Underlining the benefits of Tarbela Dam Project for economic development and social uplift, he said “We are confident to complete Tarbela 5th Extension Hydropower Project in accordance with the stipulated timelines.”

Tarbela 5th Extension Hydropower Project is being constructed on Tunnel No. 5 of Tarbela Dam with approved PC-I of US$ 807 million. International Bank for Reconstruction and Development (IBRD), World Bank is providing US$ 390 million, while Asian Infrastructure Investment Bank (AIIB) to the tune of US$ 300 million. 

Cumulative generation capacity of the project stands at 1530 MW with three generating units of 510 MW each. The project, scheduled to start electricity generation by mid-2024, will provide 1.347 billion units of low-cost hydel electricity to the National Grid on the average every year. With completion of Tarbela 5thExtension Hydropower Project, installed capacity at Tarbela Dam will rise from 4888 MW to 6418 MW.


Credits: *WAPDA






*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*KElectric is getting 900MW additional Power. *

Imran Ismail, Governor of Sindh, paid a visit to K-Bin Electric's Qasim Power Station-III (BQPS-III) project to check on the new addition to Karachi's power grid.

The $650 million BQPS-III project would add 900 MW of generation capacity to KE's existing network. This massive project is moving forward thanks to near partnership between leading engineering firms and KE to achieve a common vision of empowering Karachi.

Work is moving along quickly, with the first 450 MW unit nearing completion and scheduled to be operational in the next 5 to 6 weeks. RLNG will be the primary fuel source for the high-efficiency plant.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Suki Kinari Hdyropower Project (884MW)
*
CPEC 's most important power project : Suki Kinari Hdyropower Project (884MW) nears completion .
The $ 2 billion project will be completed in December 2022 .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Diamer Basha Dam - 4500MW.*
Construction of another cableway bridge is in progress.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

ISLAMABAD: The Economic Coordination Committee (ECC) of the Cabinet has exempted Offshore Supply Contractors (OSCs) from taxes on strategic hydropower projects being developed in Azad Jammu and Kashmir (AJ&K) under the umbrella of China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), sources in PPIB told Business Recorder.

According to the PPIB, an attached organisation of Power Division which is providing one window facility to private power projects developers, China Three Gorges Corporation as main sponsor, is developing 1,124MW Kohala Hydropower Project (KHCL) in AJ&K while China Gezhouba Group Company Limited as main sponsor is developing 700.7MW Azad Pattan Hydropower Project (APPL) which is located in AJ&K and Punjab. Both projects are also part of CPEC initiative and are near to achieving the Financial Closing as per the deadlines specified in their respective LoS.

The sources said, both companies raised issue that at the time of promulgation of the Policy for Power Generation Projects 2002, execution of offshore supply contracts, submission of tariff petitions to Nepra and issuance of Letter of Support (LoS) by PPIB, there was no tax leviable on payments made to the OSC. However, the Finance Act, 2018 broadened the definition of Permanent Establishment (PE) that brought OSC within the ambit of tax where such contract is part of a cohesive business operation undertaken by its associated companies.

Further business income of a non-resident person was also classified as a Pakistan source income irrespective of whether or not the title of goods passed outside Pakistan, if the import is part of overall arrangement for the supply of goods, installation and construction which are undertaken or performed by the associates or its PE.

The Finance Act, 2019 added that in case any payment constitutes part of an overall arrangement of a cohesive business operation it shall be made after deduction of 2.1 percent Withholding Tax (WHT) as minimum tax on EPC Offshore Supply Contract, which was reduced to 1.4 percent through Finance Bill, 2020 but the tax so withheld is not "final" and "fixed".

Accordingly, a summary of February 15, 2021 titled "Tax on Payments to the Offshore Supply Contractor” was tabled for consideration of Economic Coordination Committee (ECC) of the Cabinet with following proposal:

"The rate of withholding tax on value of offshore supply contract of an independent Power Producer shall be 1 percent provided PPIB has issued Letter of Support for the project, 

(i) its EPC Contract has been executed and submitted to Nepra for EPC stage tariff determination prior to the enactment of Finance Act 2018; and 
(ii) offshore supply contract arrangement of offshore supply contractor having permanent establishment in Pakistan falls under the purview of cohesive business operation as contemplated under Income Tax Ordinance 2001. Such 1 percent tax shall be full and final liability of the offshore supply contractor.

The ECC of the Cabinet considered the summary and constituted a committee under the Power Division, Secretary, Law & Justice Division, Member FBR and Managing Director PPIB to deliberate on the issue in a holistic manner and submit recommendations thereon to the ECC for consideration.

In compliance with ECC decision, three committee meetings were held. The committee members deliberated on the matter comprehensively and agreed on the strategic importance of the projects, due to their location in the sensitive areas of AJ&K, KHCL being largest investment IPP implemented in Pakistan/AJ&K, etc. The Committee members also agreed that there is a need to process these CPEC projects swiftly, particularly KHCL in order to claim water rights of Pakistan on the river Jhelum. Further, this issue is creating bottleneck in achieving Financial Closing for these projects.

As agreed during the third meeting, the Power Division submitted the following recommendations of the committee for consideration of ECC: “the rate of withholding tax on value of offshore supply contract of an independent power producer located wholly or partly in territories of AJ&K shall be 1 percent provided PPIB has issued Letter of Support for the project, its EPC contract has been executed and submitted to Nepra for EPC stage tariff determination prior to the enactment of Finance Act 2018, offshore supply contract arrangement of offshore supply contractor having permanent establishment in Pakistan falls under the purview of cohesive business arrangements as contemplated under Income Tax Ordinance 2001 and such 1 percent tax shall be full and final liability of the offshore supply contractor."

The sources said PPIB's summary was presented to the ECC through Power Division on May 5, 2021.

The ECC discussed pros and cons of the proposal and approved it. However, the decision of the ECC will be implemented after the ratification of Federal Cabinet expected on May 18, 2021.

Copyright Business Recorder, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*WAPDA Chairman visits Tarbela 5th Extension Project*

Construction to Commence in July

*May 11, 2021:* In the wake of awarding the contract for civil works of the 1530 MW-Tarbela 5th Extension Hydropower Project (T5) last week, the Pakistan Water and Power Development Authority (WAPDA) Chairman Lt Gen Muzammil Hussain (Retd) today visited site of the project located at Tarbela Dam to review on ground the preparedness level for mobilization of the contractor to the site and start of construction work on the project, scheduled to be commenced in July this year.

During the visit, WAPDA Chairman had a detailed round of Tunnel N0. 5, sites of the Power House and Switch Yard and Intake of the Power House, therein, he was briefed about mobilization of the contractor and timelines for overall implementation of the project. WAPDA Member (Water) Abdul Zahir Khan Durrani, Member (Power) Jamil Akhtar, Authority’s Advisor Nasir Hanif, project management and representatives of the consultants were also there during the visit.

Speaking on the occasion, the Chairman said that T5 is yet another landmark project, being constructed by WAPDA under its least-cost energy generation plan to meet increasing demand of energy in the country through indigenous clean and green hydel electricity. 

T5 is one of the 10 mega projects WAPDA is implementing to double the existing hydel generation with addition of more than 9000 MW to the National Grid in just eight years from year 2022 to 2028-29 in phased manner. The addition of this cheap electricity will help stabilize the power tariff by decreasing reliance on import of expensive fuel for thermal power generation, he added.

Underlining the importance of timely completion of the hydropower projects for national economy, WAPDA Chairman directed T5 project management to strictly adhere to the timelines set for completion of the project with no compromise on the stipulated standards of construction work.

It is worth mentioning here that T5 Project is being constructed on Tunnel No. 5 of Tarbela Dam with approved PC-I of US$ 807 million. World Bank is providing US$ 390 million, while Asian Infrastructure Investment Bank (AIIB) to the tune of US$ 300 million. 

Continuous monetary assistance by the international financial institutions to WAPDA for construction of hydropower projects reflects their trust in WAPDA’s financial strength. Cumulative generation capacity of T5 Project stands at 1530 MW with three generating units of 510 MW each. 

The project, scheduled to commence electricity generation by mid-2024, will provide 1.347 billion units of low-cost hydel electricity on the average per annum to the National Grid. Installed power generation capacity at Tarbela Dam will increase from 4888 MW to 6418 MW on completion of T5 Project,
.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan's Energy Mix & Hydropower Potential

May 11, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*NTDC strengthens Dadu-Jamshoro power line*

The Newspaper's Staff 
May 11, 2021








The NTDC’s Hyderabad-based team also energised the reactors worth Rs340 million on Monday, according to a spokesman for the company.


LAHORE: In a bid to keep its power transmission and distribution system upgraded and stable, the National Transmission and Dispatch Company (NTDC) has installed three shunt reactors of 22-MVAR capacity on the 152km-long 500kV Dadu-Jamshoro transmission line emanating from the 500kV Dadu grid station.

The NTDC’s Hyderabad-based team also energised the reactors worth Rs340 million on Monday, according to a spokesman for the company.

“The newly-installed shunt reactors will help to control voltages of power system more efficiently and enhance overall power system stability of NTDC Network. Thus smooth power supply will be ensured to the consumers of Sindh through respective power distribution company,” he explained.
Shunt reactors are always used in high voltage energy transmission systems to control the voltage during load variations.
The spokesman said the NTDC was vigorously pursuing its ongoing projects for early completion. Recently, the company also completed four more 500kV transmission line circuits for evacuation of electricity from power plants located in southern parts of the country.

The transmission line circuits have been connected with HVDC (High Voltage Direct Current) converter station at Matiari.

Moreover, upgradation work of 130km long 220 kV Jamshoro — KDA Transmission Line was also completed before its deadline. “The transmission line is transmitting 450MW additional power from the National Grid to K-Electric, which is a big relief for the people of Karachi during Ramazan,” he claimed.


_Published in Dawn, May 11th, 2021_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=945551092928278

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*720 MW Karot Hydropower Project.*

1st CPEC Hydropower Project Investment $ 1720 Million.
88% work been completed expected completion April 2022. Current local direct employment 5000 Location River Jehlum, Punjab/ AJK..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The 720-megawatt Karot Hydropower Project was initially due to be completed in 2020. It has the capability to generate 3.249 billion units of clean electricity per year for the national grid.

The project is being developed on a Build-Own-Operate and Transfer (BOOT) basis at an estimated cost of $1.98bn including a development cost of $1.698bn and interest during construction of $243m by Karot Power Company Private Ltd, comprising of M/s Three Gorges South Asia Investment Ltd (TGSAIL) and Associated Technologies (Pvt) Ltd of Pakistan.

The project is being constructed on a concrete gravity of 91 metres high dam with a crest length of 320 meters near the village of Gohra. The dam's reservoir will be approximately 152m cubic metres in volume, with a length of 27 kilometres. Around 72 homes and 58 businesses were expected to be relocated due to project construction while 2.8-km of the Karot-Kotli road and 8.9-km of the Azad Pattan-Kahuta road were expected to need relocation.

The National Electric Power Regulatory Authority (Nepra) had approved in February 2016 the project's levelised tariff at 7.57 cents per unit for 30 years at an exchange rate of Rs101.6 per dollar. Its groundbreaking ceremony was held in January of that year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistani government and K-Electric have agreed to resolve a long-standing payment dispute, paving the way for the sale of KE to Shanghai Electric Power.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karot Hydropower Project – 720MW

In order to further improve the emergency response capability and to improve the level of emergency management, another emergency mock drill has been organized at various working areas.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

PM Imran Khan visited the construction site of Mohmand Dam Project Today to witness the pace and quality of the construction work.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Country has huge power generating potential: PM*

Recorder Report 20 May 2021

PESHAWAR: Prime Minister Imran Khan Wednesday said that Pakistan is rich in water resources and have potential to generate 50,000MW hydel power. Talking to media persons after visiting the site of under construction Mohmand Dam here, the Prime Minister said Pakistan has capacity to generate 50,000MW electricity. Mohmand Dam having the capacity of 800MW would be completed by 2025.

He said work on other dams including mega Diamir-Basha, Kurram Tangi and Dasu Kohistan were simultaneously underway that would be completed by 2028.

These projects he said would bring additional 80,000 acres of land under cultivation. He said global warming, climate change and food security were big challenges faced by the country as water table in Lahore, Peshawar and Karachi was declining gradually.

He said tanker mafia was minting money from people in Karachi and such dams would help raise water table by protecting people from tanker mafia. He said about 300 million gallon water would be supplied from Mohmand dam to Peshawar for drinking purposes.

He said Ravi Project would help address water problems in Lahore. The Prime Minister said China had constructed about 5,000 big dams and 80,000 small dams while Pakistan had not constructed a single major electricity generating project for the last 50 years despite such huge potential. He said small dams could be constructed throughout the country.

He said past rulers had neglected construction of dams and considered these projects insignificant related to election perspective that negatively impacted power generation leading to load shedding and increase of electricity tariff.

The Prime Minister said that launching of costly energy projects including IPPs in the past had increased miseries of people as the past rulers used it for minting money and put extra burden on national exchequer. As a result of which circular debt, which was Rs480 billion in 2018 is expected to reach Rs1455 billion by 2023.

He said contracts with IPPs were signed in haste in the past that created issue of capacity payments to IPPs whether its electricity was utilised or otherwise. He said government had held successful negotiations with IPPs and saved a substantial amount being paid to IPPs.

He said Pakistan being an agriculture country continued to export wheat in last two years. He said a record production of this year is the result of agriculture-friendly policies of PTI Government.

Prime Minister urged people to use face masks and follow SOPs to contain coronavirus. He said that result-oriented policies have minimised the effects of the pandemic on labour and others work force as compare to neighbouring countries.

Copyright Business Recorder, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Azad Kashmir President Masood Khan's at Karot Hydropower project site.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Inauguration of K-2 NPP, PAEC will be operating Six Nuclear Power Plants in the country. 
Two of them are located in Karachi namely Karachi Nuclear Power Plant Unit-1 (K-1) and Unit-2 (K-2), 

While four are sited at Chashma, in District Mianwali, named as Chashma Nuclear Power Plant Unit 1-4.

Earlier, the collective generation capacity of all PAEC operated NPPs was around 1,400 Mega Watts. The inauguration of K-2 with 1100 MW capacity will nearly double these figures, substantially improving the overall share of nuclear power in the energy mix.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*300-megawatt hydropower plant in Balakot, Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa.*

The Asian Development Bank (ADB) and the government of Pakistan on Friday signed a $300 million loan agreement to finance the construction of a 300-megawatt hydropower plant in Balakot, Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa.

The ADB Acting Country Director, Cleo Kawawaki, and Ministry of Economic Affairs Division Secretary Noor Ahmed signed the loan agreement for the project, which was approved by the ADB on March 30, 2021.

Minister for Economic Affairs Omar Ayub Khan, Chief Minister Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa Mahmood Khan, and ADB Director General for Central and West Asia Yevgeniy Zhukov, witnessed the ceremony.

Total cost of this project is $755 million out of which the ADB has committed to provide $300 million, while AIIB will provide $280 million.

For this project, the ADB is providing financing at highly concessional rates, ie, LIBOR (6-Month) + 0.5 percent per annum (currently 0.7 percent per annum) for a period of 27 years including a grace period of seven years.

The Energy and Power Department, Government of Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa will be the executing agency, while Pakhtunkhwa Energy Department Organisation (PEDO) will be implementing agency for the project, which is expected to be commissioned by 2026.

While speaking on the occasion, Omar Ayub stated that this run-of-river hydropower project will be constructed on Kunhar River in District Mansehra and generate 300 megawatt electricity. Balakot Hydropower Project will not only help unleash hydropower potential of the country but also improve energy security by increasing clean and affordable energy share in the country’s energy mix.

“The government is working on renewable energy policy to harness immense potential in solar, wind and hydel resources and have good opportunities for investments,” he added.

The minister appreciated the ADB’s valuable support for financing this highly important project.

Mahmood Khan reiterated that the government of Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa is working on development of hydropower potential of the province on fast track basis.

He mentioned that the PTI government was already making huge investments in development of various hydro sites in the province.

Balakot Hydropower project will provide livelihood by providing more than 1,200 jobs during the construction of the project in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa Province.

Once completed, this hydropower project will provide reliable and cheap energy to national grid.

It will also improve provincial revenues streams for the provincial government and boost economic activities in the country.

“This project shows the strong commitment of PTI government to address the challenges of climate change through development of clean and renewable energy in line with the vision of Prime Minister Imran Khan,” the chief minister added.

Eugene Zhukov, director general ADB assured of the bank's continued support to help Pakistan diversify its energy sources, increase energy security through renewable and affordable energy mix and implement critical economic reforms.

The director general reiterated the ADB’s commitment to further strengthen and expand its partnership with Pakistan in the priority sector for socio-economic development of the country.

“As Pakistan’s largest development partner in the energy sector, the ADB has been supporting Pakistan as it aims to build its renewable energy resources and cut its heavy dependence on fossil fuels,” said Zhukov. “The Balakot hydropower project will play an important role in helping to advance this objective. ADB will continue to support Pakistan to diversify its energy sources, implement critical reforms, increase energy security, and grow the share of clean power in its energy mix.” The Balakot hydropower project will generate economic activity and improve the skills of local communities.

During construction, the project will generate more than 1,200 jobs, about 40 percent of which will be sourced locally.

A community development program will help to improve livelihood opportunities for affected households in the project surroundings. The project will help meet future national demand for clean and affordable energy and generate revenue for Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa.

It is expected to be commissioned by 2027.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*884MW Suki Kinari Hydro Power Project*

- Location: on Kunhar River, Kaghan Valley, Manshera, KPK

- Project Cost: 1.9 billion USD
- Under strategic CPEC framework.

- Completion Date: December, 2022

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*WAPDA Contribution*

In addition to stabilizing national economy by developing irrigated agriculture, mitigating devastating floods and injecting low-cost hydel electricity into the National Grid, WAPDA projects also play a phenomenal role in socio-economic development of the people residing in the project areas.

This can best be judged from the fact that WAPDA has been spending a hefty amount of over Rs.100 billion in the project areas for progress and prosperity of the local populace.


This amount is being utilized on confidence building measures (CBM) in the project areas of four under construction projects of WAPDA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=220028626298907

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*40.8 MW Koto hydropower project in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa to be completed by Dec. 2021*

About 90% work on the under-construction Koto hydropower project (Koto-HPP) has been done and it will be completed by December this year, said assistant project director while briefing a team of the district administration.

According to a local media report, he powerhouse would generate 40.8MW of electricity that would be added to the national grid.

The remaining 10 per cent work on the project would be completed by coming December.
Work on the project was started in Feb 2015 and according to its contract it was to be completed in Feb 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Inauguration Ceremony of 14.4 MW Jhing Hydro Power Project. Inaugurated by Honorable Prime Minister Raja Farooq Haider Khan, Azad Govt of the State of Jammu & Kashmir on 26th May 2021.

The Project was started in June 2016 under power Development Organization, AJK.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*PM Imran launches Green Euro bond for WAPDA's Mega Projects (Diamer Basha and Mohmand Dam Projects)
*
Prime Minister Imran Khan formally launched Pakistan’s first Green Euro bond in Islamabad on Monday.
The Green Euro, called Indus Bond, has been issued by Water and Power Development Authority to raise $500 million for financing Diamer Bhasha and Mohmand dams.

Addressing the launching ceremony, Prime Minister Imran said the government has planned to construct ten dams in ten years to meet water needs and produce clean energy.

He said these two water reservoirs will produce 10,000 megawatts of clean and environment friendly electricity.

Pakistan is one of the most affected countries by climate change and global warming in the world, he said and added to address this challenge, the government is effectively working on tree plantation drive under ten billion tree tsunami programme.

The prime minister said this programme will considerably improve living standards of the people besides promoting tourism and reducing pollution. The target of one billion trees has been successfully achieved, he continued.

He said 15 national parks are being set up to protect and preserve the natural environment.
The government is working on a long-term planning to save the next generations as such policies are imperative for development of the country, the prime minister maintained.

Referring to the public welfare programmes initiated by the government, he said unified curriculum is being introduced to ensure quality education across the country.

The PTI government has launched exemplary healthcare programme to provide universal health coverage to masses, he said, adding that 100 percent population of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa has been provided health coverage while Punjab will achieve the target this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan's first HVDC transmission line passes testing*

Khalid Hasnain
June 4, 2021







The formal operation of the Matiari-Lahore transmission line will begin on Sept 1. 

LAHORE: Testing for the evacuation, transmission, dispatch and distribution of 2,200MW of electricity by the country’s first high voltage direct current (HVDC) Matiari-Lahore transmission line was successfully carried out on Thursday, paving the way for the launch of the line’s formal operation on Sept 1, a revised date for the commercial operation of the mega project being completed under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

“Since the line has been designed to evacuate 4,000MW from the power plants in south (Sindh) in alternative current (AC) mode, convert it in direct current (DC) at a convertor station at Matiari (Sindh, near Hyderabad), transport/transmit it in DC mode and dispatch it to the distribution systems of the power distribution companies after converting it from AC to DC at a convertor station near Bhai Pheru (Lahore), the transmission and despatch test of 2,200MW is a major test ahead of the commercial operation of the line set for Sept 1,” a spokesman for NTDC told _Dawn_.


He said the 660kV HVDC line is new technology in Pakistan being completed under the ‘build, own, operate and transfer basis by the Matiari-Lahore Transmission Company under the supervision of the NTDC. From Sept 1, the official said the line would start evacuating, transmitting and dispatching of 4,000MW to the urban load centres in central and northern parts of the country.

“After 25 years operation, the project will be handed over to the NTDC,” he said.

In April, this year, the decision for the launch of commercial operation of the line from Sept 1 had been taken after various technical and contractual issues were amicably resolved between the Pak Matiari-Lahore Transmission Company Limited (PMLTCPL) and the NTDC.

The project agreements were signed between the NTDC and the PMLTCPL at the PM house on May 14, 2018, and its construction was launched in December 2018. Currently, the construction of the project is almost complete and the project is at advanced stages of testing and commissioning, and more than 95pc testing and commissioning stands completed.


_Published in Dawn, June 4th, 2021_

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Chakar The Great

ghazi52 said:


> *Pakistan's first HVDC transmission line passes testing*
> 
> Khalid Hasnain
> June 4, 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The formal operation of the Matiari-Lahore transmission line will begin on Sept 1.
> 
> LAHORE: Testing for the evacuation, transmission, dispatch and distribution of 2,200MW of electricity by the country’s first high voltage direct current (HVDC) Matiari-Lahore transmission line was successfully carried out on Thursday, paving the way for the launch of the line’s formal operation on Sept 1, a revised date for the commercial operation of the mega project being completed under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).
> 
> “Since the line has been designed to evacuate 4,000MW from the power plants in south (Sindh) in alternative current (AC) mode, convert it in direct current (DC) at a convertor station at Matiari (Sindh, near Hyderabad), transport/transmit it in DC mode and dispatch it to the distribution systems of the power distribution companies after converting it from AC to DC at a convertor station near Bhai Pheru (Lahore), the transmission and despatch test of 2,200MW is a major test ahead of the commercial operation of the line set for Sept 1,” a spokesman for NTDC told _Dawn_.
> 
> 
> He said the 660kV HVDC line is new technology in Pakistan being completed under the ‘build, own, operate and transfer basis by the Matiari-Lahore Transmission Company under the supervision of the NTDC. From Sept 1, the official said the line would start evacuating, transmitting and dispatching of 4,000MW to the urban load centres in central and northern parts of the country.
> 
> “After 25 years operation, the project will be handed over to the NTDC,” he said.
> 
> In April, this year, the decision for the launch of commercial operation of the line from Sept 1 had been taken after various technical and contractual issues were amicably resolved between the Pak Matiari-Lahore Transmission Company Limited (PMLTCPL) and the NTDC.
> 
> The project agreements were signed between the NTDC and the PMLTCPL at the PM house on May 14, 2018, and its construction was launched in December 2018. Currently, the construction of the project is almost complete and the project is at advanced stages of testing and commissioning, and more than 95pc testing and commissioning stands completed.
> 
> 
> _Published in Dawn, June 4th, 2021_



Whats the benefit? Reduce line losses? If so , how much?


----------



## ghazi52

*Koto Hydropower Project - 40.8 MW*

- Location: Timergara Dir (Lower), KPK
- Annual Energy: 205 GWh
- Expected Completion: 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
3


----------



## ZAMURD

Chakar The Great said:


> Whats the benefit? Reduce line losses? If so , how much?


Power production is increasing, transmitting capacity should also increase.


----------



## ghazi52

Chakar The Great said:


> Whats the benefit? Reduce line losses? If so , how much?



*High voltage direct current (HVDC) Transmission*

Electricity is typically transferred between various regions of the country over transmission lines via alternating current (AC). A less common form of transmission is high voltage direct current (HVDC).

When the electricity grid was developing in the late 1800s, a great debate ensued over which type of current was best for transmitting electricity. Alternating current ultimately won since a transformer could be used to increase or decrease voltages, and no similar option existed at the time for direct current.


*Advantages and Disadvantages of HVDC*

Alternating current travels as a wave, and is constantly changing direction (60 times per second, defined as 60 hertz, in North America). Since direct current does not involve oscillation, it decreases losses and allows electricity to be transmitted more efficiently.

However, the cost of the substation equipment needed to convert DC electricity back to AC at both ends of the transmission line is expensive. Since the initial cost can be prohibitive, HVDC transmission is usually only preferred for long distances. Over their lifetime, long-distance transmission lines can save operators money because of their efficiency.

Other advantages of HVDC include lighter and cheaper towers (since DC cable can carry more power than AC cable), and it does not generate or absorb any reactive power, eliminating the need for reactive power compensation.

In addition to equipment cost, another disadvantage for HVDC involves heat losses that occur in the converter substation, which requires an active cooling system. Also, inverters used in converter substations have limited overload capacity. A shortage of proficient electrical engineers to maintain and operate HVDC lines and equipment also remains a longstanding challenge, according to a recent report on the HVDC market.


*Growth of HVDC Transmission Systems*

While AC transmission remains the dominant form of transmission in the U.S., HVDC transmission systems have been growing in recent decades as technological developments have helped reduce costs. HVDC transmission is also seen as a solution for distributing renewable energy (such as wind and solar) from remote areas where it is easily generated to more densely populated areas of the country.

The U.S. has 20 HVDC transmission facilities, including the Pacific DC Intertie, which became the first major HVDC link in the U.S. when it was commissioned in 1970. The 845-mile line transmits electricity between the Pacific Northwest and the Los Angeles area, moving surplus electricity from one region to the other as seasonal demands shift. Since its original construction, modernizations have more than doubled its DC capacity to 3,100 MW.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Nepra for expanding renewable energy footprint to 30pc*

The Newspaper's Staff 
June 5, 2021









*KARACHI: The National Electric Power Regulatory Authority (Nepra) intends to enhance the renewable energy footprint to 30 per cent over the next 10 years from the current 3pc of Pakistan’s overall generation capacity of over 35,000MW, Nepra Chairman Tauseef H. Farooqi said on Friday.*

Addressing a live webinar on “Pakistan’s Energy Transition and the Road Ahead” hosted by K-Electric and Nepra, he said the current share of hydropower at 30pc should be included in the renewable energy mix which would enable Pakistan’s total progress in the renewable energy space to exceed 60pc in next ten years. This should result in an environmentally friendly and affordable energy mix in the country, he added.

“For renewable industry to innovate and thrive, Pakistan needs a transition in its generation, transmission and distribution system. Nepra has been constantly working to bring that very change and its actions are louder than words,” Mr Farooqi highlighted.

In her opening remarks, KE Chief Strategy Officer Naz Khan revealed that currently renewables have around 250MW of share in the utility’s total energy mix including almost 150MW from wind and 100MW from solar energy. She added that additional projects are in pipeline to increase the share of renewables to 350MW.

While moving accordingly as per guidelines and policies set by the federal government, KE looks forward to continuously increasing the share of renewables in its energy mix in the buildup to 2030, she said, adding that KE has stepped into the renewable energy space with the launch of its first ever subsidiary – K-Solar – which is another step to a greener and more sustainable future for our future generations.

Alternate Energy Development Board CEO Shah Jahan Mirza said that allowing purchase of power from solar and wind energy projects through competitive bidding remained one of the strong features of their new policy. This had never been done in Pakistan before, he claimed.

State Bank of Pakistan (SBP) Director of IH&SMEFD Dr Mian Farooq Haq said the central bank had introduced a financing scheme in 2016 to lend support in addressing climate change issues and to promote renewable energy.

The scheme is continuing to offer varied financing options ranging from Rs400 million to Rs6 billion for a broad category of entities and individuals. As of February 2021, financing of around Rs36bn has been extended to over 500 projects,” he added.


_Published in Dawn, June 5th, 2021_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Diamer bhasha Dam work progress 2021*

Jun 5, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*40.8 MW Koto Hydropower Project Under Construction.*
Pakhtunkhwa Energy Development Organisation
Completion in December 2021.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

1320 Megawatt (MW) Thar Coal Power PLANT Block 1 Under Construction.
1st & 2nd Pictures taken in March 2021 and 3rd picture taken in June 2021.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Updates Suki Kinari Project

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Deputy General Manager of Suki Kinari Hydro Private Limited (SK Hydro), Danish Haseeb Khan has said that this project will be functional by 2022. He called the project an accurate portrayal of joint cooperation between China and Pakistan, and that the project is adhering to its Corporate Social Responsibility as well. Suki-Kinari Hydropower project is being developed by China Gezhouba Group at a cost of USD 1.96 billion, and is one of the early harvest projects of CPEC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Budget Allocation 91 Billion for water security..........


Dasu Hydropower Dam........................ 57 billion PKR 
Diamer Bhasha Dam............................. 23 billion PKR 
Mohmand Dam....................................... 6 billion PKR 
Neelum Jehlum Hydropower Project... 14 billion PKR

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Power subsidies raised by over 300pc*
Mushtaq Ghumman 
12 Jun 2021

ISLAMABAD: The federal government has increased power sector subsidies by over 300 percent to Rs 510 billion for fiscal year 2021-22 as compared to Rs 124 billion allocated in budget for 2020-21, which was later revised upward to Rs 350 billon.

Of this, an amount of Rs 136 billion has been earmarked for the Independent Power Producers (IPPs).

The government recently paid Rs 89.2 billion to 20 IPPs as per revised agreements and increased allocations for Power Holding Private Limited (PHPL) by 152.6 per cent to Rs 118 billion against revised allocations of Rs 46 billion during 2020-21. Allocation for inter-Disco tariff differential has been enhanced by 67 per cent to Rs 184 billion for 2021-22 as compared to budget allocations of Rs 110 billion in 2020-21 and revised estimate of Rs 191.830 billion. This implies that inter-Disco tariff differential subsidy has been reduced by over 4 per cent vis-à-vis revised allocations.

Allocation for subsidy to Karachi Electric (KE) has been massively enhanced by 450 per cent to Rs 85 billion for 2021-22 as compared to budget allocation of Rs 15.5 in 2020-21 which was revised to Rs 16 billion.

KE will get a subsidy to Rs 56 billion as tariff differential in 2021-22 which is 460 per cent higher than budget allocation of Rs 10 billion in 2020-21 and 250 per cent higher than revised allocation of 2020-21. An amount of Rs 7 billion has been earmarked for KE's tariff differential for agriculture tube wells in Balochistan. KE will also get Rs 22 billion as industrial support package in 2021-22 which is higher by 340 per cent against Rs 5 billion of 2020-21. Tariff Differential Subsidy (TDS) for agri tub-wells in Balochistan has been increased to Rs 4.4 billion for 2021-22 against budget allocation of Rs 3 billion, which was later revised to Rs 7 billion. An amount of Rs 7.6 billion has been earmarked to pay to Wapda/ Pepco receivables of ex-FATA. However, no amount has been allocated to pay to Wapda on account of tariff differential for AJ&K, despite the fact that an amount of Rs 1 billion had been allocated for 2020-21 which was revised upward to Rs 27 billion. An amount of Rs 2 billion has been earmarked for tariff differential to AJK as compared to revised allocation of Rs 36.537 billion.

Allocation for payment of Discos receivables of merged districts of KP has been enhanced by 80 per cent to Rs 18 billion for 2021-22 against Rs 10 billion in budget estimates, which was later on revised to Rs 15 billion.

For Industrial Support Package (ISP) an amount of Rs 15 billion has been earmarked in budget of 2021-22 while Rs 26 billion has been allocated for zero rated industries subsidy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Mohmand Dam Hydropower Project - 800 MW
Under Construction since September 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan’s cement manufacturer, Flying Cement Company Limited, has installed a coal-based power plant to meet its energy needs.*

“We announce that the company has successfully completed the installation of *new captive power plant of 12MW *at its site in district Khoshab and its trial operations are expected to be started during next month,” stated the company on Thursday in its filing to the Pakistan Stock Exchange (PSX).

Flying Cement manufactures, markets, and sells cement at its manufacturing plant located at Khoshab in Punjab province, with an annual capacity of 686,000 tons of clinker and 720,000 tons of cement.

The company said that the start of this captive power plant will eliminate its dependency on Wapda, the major power provider in the country, and will enable the company to be self-reliant in power consumption.

This will also result in significant cost savings on account of power going forward.

The cement sector has shown impressive growth after resumption of activities after the strict lockdown that was imposed upon the outbreak of the Covid-19 pandemic.

In the month of May, total cement dispatches stood at 3.947 million tons against 2.634 million tons dispatched during the same month last fiscal year, a growth of 49.86 percent.

According to the data released by All Pakistan Cement Manufacturers Association, domestic cement dispatches during the month of May 2021 increased to 3.201 million tons from 2.271 million tons in May 2020, depicting an increase of 40.95 percent.

Exports also massively increased by 105.56 percent, from 363,174 tons in May 2020 to 746,550 tons in May 2021.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*CCI forms body to finalise power policy draft*

Committee to present plan in next meeting on Monday

June 17, 2021







*ISLAMABAD: *The Council of Common Interests (CII) on Thursday formed a committee including chief ministers and federal ministers to review in detail and finalise the draft of the National Electricity Policy 2021.

According to a statement issued by the PM’s Office, a meeting of the CII was held under the chairmanship of Prime Minister Imran Khan in which the chief ministers of the four provinces and federal ministers participated.

The committee will finalise the draft and present it in the next meeting of the CCI on Monday.
The body includes the finance minister, energy minister, law minister, the special assistant to the PM on energy and the chief ministers of the four provinces.

In April this year, the Cabinet Committee on Energy (CCoE) had endorsed the proposed draft National Electricity Policy 2021 and issued directions to the power division to incorporate the agreed recommendations and submit them to the cabinet and CCI for final approval.

The energy ministry was advised to include the opinion of the law division on certain observations raised by the participants during the meeting.

The cabinet body was informed that the National Transmission and Despatch Company (NTDC) was mandated for preparation of the IGCEP on an annual basis for review and approval of the National Electric Power Regulatory Authority (Nepra), under the provisions of the Nepra approved grid code. The NTDC prepared the IGCEP 2047 and submitted the same to Nepra on April 20, 2020.

Nepra conducted public hearing on the submitted IGCEP on July 15, 2020 as part of the review and approval process. After the hearing Nepra returned the IGCEP to NTDC on August 20, 2020 with certain directions for changes in the IGCEP report, accordingly, NTDC responded to Nepra on September 4, 2020 and communicated consent to manage quick compliance, seeking clarity on certain directions and requested Nepra to review certain directions which contradict with the ARE Policy 2020, CCoE decision dated April 4, 2020 and/or certain provisions of the grid code.

The wholesale generation cost accounts for 80-85% of the end consumer costs. Therefore, the generation planning needs a clear roadmap.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Prime Minister Imran Khan will visit Dasu Dam today.

Prime Minister will review the ongoing construction work at Dasu Dam. 
Dasu Dam phase one will be completed in 2025 and start supplying 2160 mega watts to national grid. Dam phase two will be completed in 2029 and start supplying 4320 mega watts. The construction of the dam is going on while implementing the SOPs despite the Corona epidemic.

On this occasion, the Prime Minister will also talk to foreign engineers and workers working on the dam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=195022365743447

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*CCI approves National Electricity Policy 2021*






https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/web-desk
*Web Desk*
7:13 PM | June 21, 2021


Prime Minister Imran Khan on Monday chaired the 47th meeting of the Council of Common Interest (CCI) and approved the National Electricity Policy 2021.

The session headed by Imran Khan was attended by federal ministers, chief ministers and other concerned officials.

Federal Minister for Energy Hammad Azhar said that the Council of Common Interest has approved National Electricity Policy 2021 with a consensus of all provinces.

“The new electricity policy has been approved for 10 years,” he said, adding that people will get cheaper and environment-friendly electricity under the new power policy approved by the CCI.

The minister said in the light of the new electricity policy, policies for sub-sectors will be devised. He further said that the PTI government had allocated Rs100billion in the federal budget 2021-22 to improve the transmission system in the energy sector.

In the previous CCI meeting chaired by PM Khan on June. 18, the meeting discussed in detail the draft of the National Electricity Policy 2021 and constituted a committee to further deliberate upon the proposed policy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction Karot Hydropower Project - 720MW on Jhelum river under CPEC
- Asphalt Core Rock fill dam
- Surface Powerhouse equipped with 4 x 180 MW Francis-type units
- Expected completion date: end of 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*WAPDA awards $ 241 million contract for E&M works of Tarbela 5th Ext.HPP*


June25, 2021: Pakistan Water and Power Development Authority(WAPDA) today awarded contract amounting to US$ 241.1 million for electro-mechanical(E&M) works of the 1530 MW-Tarbela 5th Extension Hydropower Project to a joint venture comprising Harbin Electric International Company and Harbin Electric Machinery Company (HEIC-HEMC) through an international competitive bidding. 

The ceremony for signing of the contract was held today at WAPDA House, Lahore. The E&M contract was signed by Tarbela 5th Extension Hydropower Project Director (PD) Muhammad Azam Joya and HEIC-HEMC Vice President Zhang Yu Long on behalf of their organizations. WAPDA Chairman Lt Gen Muzammil Hussain (Retd),WAPDA Member Finance Naveed Asghar, Member Water Abdul Zahir Khan Durrani, Managing Director (Administration) Khalid Saleem, WAPDA Secretary Fakharuzzaman Ali Cheema, General Managers concerned and representatives of the Consultants also attended the ceremony. It is worth mentioning that WAPDA has already awarded contract for civil works of the project in May. 

Speaking on the occasion, the Chairman said that Tarbela5th Extension is yet another WAPDA project to meet energy needs of the country with low-cost and environment-friendly hydel electricity, adding that WAPDA is committed to complete this vital project in accordance with the timelines. 

Referring to the WAPDA’s strategy for improving water situation and increasing share of hydel electricity in the National Grid, he said that WAPDA is constructing 10 megaprojects in water and hydropower sectors to meet rapidly increasing requirements of water and electricity in the country. 

These projects are scheduled to be completed from 2023 to 2028-29. In addition to enhancing gross water storage capacity by 11.7 million acre feet (MAF), WAPDA projects will also double the installed hydel power generation capacity from 9406 MW to 20591 MW. Likewise, WAPDA’s contribution of green and clean hydel electricity to the National Gird will also increase from the existing 37 billion units to more than 81 billion units per annum. 

Tarbela 5th Extension Hydropower Project is being constructed on Tunnel No. 5 of Tarbela Dam with approved PC-I of US$ 807 million. International Bank for Reconstruction and Development (IBRD) of World Bank is providing US$ 390 million, while Asian Infrastructure Investment Bank (AIIB) to the tune of US$ 300 million. Cumulative generation capacity of the project stands at 1530 MW with three generating units of 510 MW each. 

The project, scheduled to start electricity generation by mid-2024, will provide 1.347 billion units of low-cost hydel electricity to the National Grid on the average every year. With completion of Tarbela 5thExtension Hydropower Project, installed capacity at Tarbela Dam will rise from 4888 MW to 6418

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The great moment of the launching of high power transmission for CPEC *Matiari-Lahore HVDC Transmission project.* 
A brand new artery to transmit the power from south to north.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

𝐏𝐫𝐨𝐣𝐞𝐜𝐭 𝐔𝐩𝐝𝐚𝐭𝐞:𝐃𝐢𝐚𝐦𝐞𝐫 𝐁𝐚𝐬𝐡𝐚 𝐃𝐚𝐦

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Jagran-II Hydropower Project - 48MW

Under Construction civil works including weir , 5 km long tunnels , Surge Tank , Vertical Shafts and a Power house.

Currently, work is being done simultaneously on different segments of the project which is expected to be completed by 2022.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Inauguration of Crushing Plant at Mohmand Dam - 800MW

The Crushing plant is located at right bank of Swat River. To meet the aggregate requirement for the construction of dam and axillary structures, the plant has been erected which will help to accelerate the construction progress.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1410150849586814985

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Warsak Dam Panromic View Of Site From The North East, Peshawar, 1958 (c).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Low-cost, environment-friendly electricity*

WAPDA generated 37 billion units hydel electricity in FY 2020-21


The hydel power stations of Pakistan Water and Power Development Authority (WAPDA) cumulatively generated 37.147 billion units of low-cost & environment-friendly electricity during fiscal year 2020-21, that ended on June 30. The hydel generation by WAPDA is almost equal to that of fiscal year 2019-20 and 3.08 billion units more if compared with the average annual hydel generation during the last 10 years.

According to data of WAPDA hydel power generation in 2020-21, Tarbela Hydel Power Station generated 12.61 billion units, Tarbela 4th Extension 3.42 billion units, Ghazi Barotha 6.89 billion units, Mangla 5.40 billion units, and Neelum-Jhelum Hydel Power Station generated 4.79 billion units. While, rest of the generation i.e. 4.03 billion units - was contributed by other hydel power stations of WAPDA.

It is worth mentioning here that hydel generation is the cheapest electricity, produced in the country. That is why, it plays a pivotal role for development in economic and social sectors by stabilizing the overall power tariff for the consumers. 

The impact of hydel electricity on the national economy can be gauged from the fact that generation cost of hydel electricity by WAPDA stand at merely Rs.2.82 per unit, while generation cost from thermal sources remains Rs.13.14 per unit on the average during fiscal year 2020-21.

At present, WAPDA owns and operates 22 hydel power stations, including Neelum Jhelum with cumulative installed generation capacity of 9406 Mega Watt (MW). It is pertinent to mention that WAPDA is vigorously implementing a least-cost energy generation plan to enhance share of hydel electricity in the National Grid. 

A number of mega projects are being constructed in hydropower sector scheduled to be completed from 2023 to 2028-29. WAPDA projects will double the installed hydel power generation capacity from 9406 MW to 20591MW

Courtesy:WAPDA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=265110335317999

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

84-MW Gorkin-Matiltan Hydropower Project, Swat, KPK

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

𝐇𝐚𝐧𝐳𝐞𝐥 𝐇𝐲𝐝𝐫𝐨𝐩𝐨𝐰𝐞𝐫 𝐏𝐫𝐨𝐣𝐞𝐜𝐭 (𝐇𝐏𝐏), 𝐆𝐢𝐥𝐠𝐢𝐭 𝐁𝐚𝐥𝐭𝐢𝐬𝐭𝐚𝐧

20 MW HPP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

884 MW Suki Kinari Hydropower Project Under Construction.
Completion date 2022.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Diamer Basha Dam 4500MW - Under Construction

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Diamer Basha Dam Acess tunnel


----------



## ghazi52

Visit of Federal Secretary for Ministry of Water Resource to Mohmand Dam in Lower Mohmand Sub-Division on 14th July.
He was briefed about work progress, land acquisition and security arrangements.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction Mohmand Dam Hydropower Project - 800 MW
Under Construction since September 2019
Gross Storage 1.2 MAF
Annual Energy Production 2,862 GWh
Completion date: 2025


----------



## ghazi52

*Under Construction Karot Hydropower Project - 720MW*

Located on Jhelum river and first Hydrel Project of CPEC. Electro-mechanical works are in full swing. The surface Powerhouse is equipped with 4 x 180 MW Francis-type units. The first unit commissioning is expected in early 2022.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*
Milestone Achieved on Mohmand Dam*

Two Portions of Diversion Tunnel Connected

The Pakistan Water and Power Development Authority (WAPDA) has achieved yet another major milestone towards completion of river diversion system of Mohmand Dam Project, as two portions of Diversion Tunnel 2 of the project have been connected with precision. The project management achieved this milestone today during the mining operation at the diversion system by breaking through two portions of Diversion Tunnel 2 - one from the access tunnel side while the other from outlet portal.

WAPDA Chairman Lt Gen Muzammil Hussain (Retd), Mohmand Dam General Manager and Project Director Muhammad Javed Afridi, representatives of the consultants - Mohmand Dam Consulting Group - and the contractors - China Gezhouba Group Corporation (CGGC) – witnessed the event.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Tarbela generation surpasses installed capacity

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

*Tarbela 5th Extension project (1530MW)*

Tarbela Dam is one of the world's largest earth and rock-filled Dam and the greatest water resources development project. The Construction of Tarbela Dam started in 1968 and ended in 1976. With the passage of time, the extension of generating units/Powerhouse occurred.

After 4 extensions, Tarbela 5th Extension project (1530MW) will start this month (August 2021). The T5 is one of the 10 mega projects WAPDA is implementing to double the existing hydel generation with the addition of more than 9,000MW to the national grid in just eight years from 2022 to 2028/29 in a phased manner. 
T5 project is being constructed on Tunnel No 5 of Tarbela Dam with an approved PC-I of $807 million. The World Bank is providing $390 million, while the Asian Infrastructure Investment Bank (AIIB) is providing $300 million.

The cumulative generation capacity of the T5 project stands at 1,530MW with three generating units of 510MW each. The project, scheduled to commence electricity generation by mid-2024, will provide 1.347 billion units of low-cost hydel electricity on an average/annum to the national grid.

The cumulative generation capacity of the T5 project stands at 1,530MW with three generating units of 510MW each. The project, scheduled to commence electricity generation by mid-2024, will provide 1.347 billion units of low-cost hydel electricity on an average/annum to the national grid.

Installed power generation capacity at Tarbela Dam will increase from 4,888MW to 6,418MW on completion of the T5 project.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

KE and PLL Sign Gas Supply Agreement for 900 MW BQPS-III Plant

Pakistan LNG Limited (PLL) and KElectric (KE) have signed a gas supply agreement for KE’s 900 MW RLNG-based power plant at Port Qasim, Karachi.

PLL’s CEO, Masood Nabi, and KE’s CEO, Moonis Alvi, signed the agreement, securing 150 MMCFD of RLNG.
The agreement was signed after both the companies were accorded the necessary approvals, including the approval from the Oil and Gas Regulatory Authority (OGRA), according to a statement issued by PLL on Tuesday.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

WAPDA Chairman, Chinese Envoy discuss progress on Dasu Incident Probe

August 11, 2021: Pakistan Water and Power Development Authority (WAPDA) Chairman Lt Gen Muzammil Hussain (Retd) today called on Chinese Ambassador to Pakistan His Excellency Nong Rong and discussed the progress on Dasu incident probe in which nine Chinese were killed.

During the meeting, the matters pertaining to the resumption of construction work and security arrangements made for the safety of Chinese nationals in the country area were discussed in detail.

The Chinese Ambassador said that the Chinese Government is thankful to Government of Pakistan for the provision of facilities and the required security in this regard.

Meanwhile, WAPDA Chairman assured the Chinese Ambassador to provide a safe and more secure environment in the project area for the safety of Chinese workers. He said that we are taking all necessary measures to ensure foolproof security of Chinese nationals working on WAPDA projects.

It is pertinent to mention that a bus of the Chinese construction company China Gezhouba Group Corporation (CGGC), carrying 41 persons including 36 Chinese, 2 FC personnel and 3 other Pakistanis, met an accident on July 14 on the way to construction site of Dasu Hydropower Project from the contractor's camp. Consequently, 9 Chinese, 2 FC personnel and 2 other Pakistanis died, while 28 were injured. The rescue operation was immediately started by Dasu Hydropower Project authorities and the district administration, Upper Kohistan.

In the wake of the incident, the civil administration, WAPDA and CGGC decided with mutual consultation to suspend construction on the project for a few days so that the matter could be re-organized and construction may be resumed in a more secure atmosphere.

Courtesy: WAPDA

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Mohmand Dam Hydropower Project - 800 MW
Under Construction since September 2019
Gross Storage 1.2 MAF
Annual Energy Production 2,862 GWh
Completion date: 2025

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Karot hydropower plant installs rotor for its power unit NO.2*

By Fatima Javed | Gwadar Pro
Aug 17, 2021


ISLAMABAD, Aug. 17 (Gwadar Pro) - Pakistani Karot hydropower plant, funded by China Three Gorges Corporation (CTG), completed the rotor installation for power unit No.2. The project has installed 4 hydraulic generators with a rated power of 180 MW.

Rotors have a diameter of 13.04 meters and a height of 1.84 meters, and the hoisting weight of a single rotor and lifting appliance reaches almost 700 tons.

The 700-ton rotor is the heaviest mechanical and electrical component for hoisting within the entire power unit. The power unit No.2 now enters the final assembly stage after the rotor was hoisted, laying a solid foundation for commissioning the hydropower plant on schedule.

Karot hydropower plant has an installed capacity of 720 MW and a total investment of more than ＄ 1.7 billion. Once completed, the dam will supply more than 3.2 billion kilowatt-hours of clean energy to the South Asian nation every year, which is expected to cut carbon dioxide emissions by 3.5 million tons per year.

The hydropower plant will boost Pakistan's energy industry, social and economic development and optimize its energy mix, contributing to the global goal of carbon neutrality.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

PRINT*Need for generation licences for small-scale renewable energy-based systems eliminated*

Cabinet Committee on Energy approves Power Division's proposal

Naveed Butt
21 Aug 2021







*ISLAMABAD: The Cabinet Committee on Energy (CCoE) approved the proposal of the Power Division for eliminating the need for generation licences for small-scale Renewable Energy (RE) based systems (up to 25 kW) for net metering.*

A meeting of the CCoE was held under the chairmanship of the Federal Minister for Planning, Development and Special Initiatives Asad Umar, Friday.

The Petroleum Division also presented the Draft Pakistan Oil Refinery Policy 2021 for approval of the CCoE.

While briefing the CCoE, the Power Division told that the measure would greatly facilitate consumers who wish to install small-scale solar systems for their homes and businesses and avail the facility of net metering.

The Power Division briefed the committee on issues hampering the progress of transmission line providing interconnection to 660 MW Lucky Electric Power Company Limited (LEPCL) Power Plant.

The Committee was informed that all the technical issues had been examined and resolved.

The Committee noted that there were no restraining orders from any legal/regulatory forum regarding the execution of the project.

The Committee, therefore, directed that the project activities be carried out without any delay.
According to the sources, the beginning of commercial production by Lucky Cement's 660-megawatt local coal-fired power project worth over $1 billion has faced a delay of around five months due to inability of the government to finish construction of transmission lines on time in the wake of the Covid-19.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*CCoE approves power generation capacity expansion plan*

Khaleeq Kiani
August 27, 2021 







PLANNING Minister Asad Umar presiding over a meeting of the Cabinet Committee on Energy.


ISLAMABAD: Amid provincial concerns, the Cabinet Committee on Energy (CCoE) on Thursday approved the Indicative Generation Capacity Expansion Plan (IGCEP) 2021-30 with the focus on pursuing renewable and nuclear energy projects.

A meeting of the CCoC, presided over by Planning Minister Asad Umar prevailed over the agitating provincial representatives while approving the IGCEP for submission to the Council of Common Interests (CCI) with the promise that the provinces’ projects currently under implementation would be completed as per the commitments.

The power division put on record that if projects being pushed by the provincial governments, particularly Sindh and Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, and the Strategic Plan Division (SPD) were included in the 10-year plan, the federal exchequer would have to bear an additional burden of Rs1.353 trillion and electricity tariff would have to be increased by about Rs1.30 per unit.

It was, therefore, agreed with consensus to follow “the principle of least cost based capacity addition” as originally advocated by the National Transmission and Dispatch Company and consented to by the federal cabinet in April this year. “Such planning will target optimum future capacity addition at the most affordable cost, ensuring the cheapest electricity for consumers”, an official statement said.




> Focus will be on pursuing renewable, nuclear energy projects


It said the IGCEP envisioned “the commissioning of a portfolio of new generation projects including many hydropower projects, Thar coal-based projects, K-3 nuclear power plant, and over 4,000MW of solar and wind-based renewable energy projects”.

Informed sources said the SPD was advocating three new nuclear power plants for future under government-to-government arrangement with China but these could not be accommodated for completion in this round, except for K-3 currently under implementation. The power division insisted that the original set of IGCEP assumptions approved by the federal cabinet on April 27 should form the basis of its approval by the CCI.

The Planning Commission said the IGCEP approved on Thursday would mean that 88 per cent of the total capacity addition from 2022 to 2030 would come from indigenous fuel and the remaining 12pc from those projects which were committed before the Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf came to power. “Fossil fuel has more than 50pc share of generation capacity right now, however, in the 2022-2030 period the share of fossil will be only 25pc,” the Planning Commission said, adding all new project commitments were based on indigenous fuel.

Under the approved IGCEP, the generation mix of 2022, which is dominated by fossil fuel, will shift to clean energy (hydel, solar, wind, nuclear) by the year 2030. Moreover, during the same period, indigenous fuel-based generation against imported fuel-based generation is going to improve from 69pc to 87pc of total fuel-based generation.

Informed sources said Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Finance Minister Taimoor Jhagra was protesting till the end of the meeting that KP’s hydropower projects had not been accommodated but then Sindh representatives said that their province had relaxed its stance in the larger interest and KP should also not push for project-specific debates.

Minister Asad Umar told the KP finance minister that the federal government had facilitated his province to a maximum possible level.

The meeting was told that the IGCEP would now be a yearly iterative process and the concerns of the provinces regarding their projects would continue to be discussed for the next iteration of the IGCEP and hence the current document should be cleared with further debate to secure World Bank loan next month. It was also explained that the methodology and criteria for strategic projects would be finalised in consultation with the provinces under the national electricity policy within two months.

The CCoE also decided that apart from the least cost principle, the projects only approved by the Executive Committee of the National Economic Council would be included in the rolling IGCEP in future. This was based on the power division’s strong position that “provincial public sector projects with secured financing be included in committed projects subject to agreement of the planning commission”.

_Published in Dawn, August 27th, 2021_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*152 MW Sharmayi Hydropower Project*

China's Sapphire Hydro and Lahore based Sapphire Group won license to develop 152 MW Hydropower Project in KhyberPakhtunhwa with an estimated cost of $400 Million according to National Electric Power Regulatory Authority NEPRA .

The Sharmayi Hydropower Project is located on River Panjkora in the less-developed northwest district of Upper Dir. The project has strategic importance for the country in view of the rising demand for clean and cheaper energy, NEPRA stated.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Karot Hydropower Project
Glimpses of Construction Activities *
August 2021
..................................................
Sep 1, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

On 6th September 2021, the last concrete has been poured for Azad Pattan Bridge located within the reservoir area of Karot Hydropower Project. The total length of the bridge is 200m & the bridge deck width is 11.5m.

The already existing bridge will be inundated in the Karot HPP Reservoir. This is another step closer, and at the same time, it laid a solid foundation for the reservoir filling goal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Another Milestone has been achieved at Suki Kinari Hydropower Project- 884MW

On 8th September 2021, the first Stator for Unit no.4 has been hoisted successfully and lowered into the unit pit.

The total lifting weight was 335 Tons which was accomplished with the help of the tandem operation of Bridge cranes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

A beautiful Day & Night view of Dam - Neelum Jhelum Project 969MW. 
The Project is operation since early 2018 and Contributing to National Grid.

Photo Credits: Engr. Ansar Ali

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Mohmand Dam Hydropower Project - 800 MW Under Construction since September 2019
Gross Storage 1.2 MAF
Annual Energy Production 2,862 GWh
Completion date: 2025

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*PESHAWAR, Sep 14 (APP):;;;;;;;;;*;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;Chief Minister Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Mahmood Khan on Tuesday approved 10-year business plan for funding of energy projects run by Pakhtunkhwa Energy Development Organization (PEDO).

He was chairing a high-level meeting of Energy and Power Department held here. The chief minister was given detailed briefing on overall performance and achievements the department.

He was informed that eight hydel projects and five solar energy projects having generation capacity of 161 MW and 3.12 MW were completed and seven hydel projects having capacity of 332 MW were under construction in the province.

Similarly, seven solar projects with 43 MW capacity would be ready in near future to meet power
requirement of the province.

It was informed that 356 mini-micro hydel projects were in construction stage while 266 projects were completed and made operational. Under the second phase, total 672 mini hydel projects would be constructed.

The meeting was informed that so far solarization of 2323 mosques were completed and solar energy provided to 3500 schools.

The chief minister directed to chalk-out a plan for the operationalization of mini-micro hydel projects and work should be started on the second phase of mini projects.

He also directed to take step for the construction of solar grid stations in merged districts and finalize preparations for launching ceremony of Balakot Hydel project.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1001708690622941

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*
Tarbela 5th Extension project (1,530MW)* – 

The construction works commenced last month and gaining momentum.

• 03 generating units of 510MW each
• Commenced in August, 2021
• Completion Date: Mid-2024

• 1.347 billion units of low-cost hydel electricity
Installed power generation capacity at Tarbela Dam will increase from 4,888MW to 6,418MW on completion of T5 project.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

4500 MW Diamer Bhasha Hydropower Project Under Construction Update
Drilling and Excavation work of Dam abutment slopes..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*884MW Suki Kinari Hydro Power Project*

- Location: on Kunhar River, Kaghan Valley, Manshera, KPK
- Project Cost: 1.9 billion USD
- Under strategic CPEC framework.
- Construction Started: early of 2017
- Completion Date: December, 2022

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

The Suki kinari Hydropower Project is located on the Kunhar River in the beautiful valley of Kaghan, KPK Province.

As a key project in the list of the first batch of priority projects of the "China-Pakistan Economic Corridor", China Energy Construction Gezhouba Group's overseas greenfield investment "first order", the project shoulders the major mission of Gezhouba Group's transformation and upgrading and structural adjustment.

The SK Hydropower Station is equipped with four Pelton turbine generators with a single unit capacity of 221 MW, with a total installed capacity of 884 MW, a maximum net head of 922.72 m and an average annual power generation of 3.212 billion kWh for many years.

As a key project in the list of the first batch of priority projects of the "China-Pakistan Economic Corridor", China Energy Construction Gezhouba Group's overseas greenfield investment "first-order", the project shoulders the major mission of Gezhouba Group's transformation and upgrading and structural adjustment.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Gorkin-Matiltan Hydropower Project is under construction.....*

Run-of-the-river hydropower located in Kalam valley, District Swat, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province of Pakistan, on the left tributary of Suvastu River. The power station has a planned generating capacity of 84 MW.

The Physical progress of the project is 61%.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Two major milestones were achieved in a single Day at Suki Kinari HPP.

Out of 6 pressure shafts, the first pressure shaft having a depth of 247m has been completed successfully & another Headrace Tunnel section (Adit A1 to Adit A3) breakthrough and provides space for subsequent lining works.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*PM Imran Khan admits delay in CPEC projects*

PM Imran says that the transmission lines are old and power losses are high, due to which even if there is electricity, it cannot be saved


Web Desk
September 30, 2021








PM Imran Khan addressing a ceremony in connection with the inauguration of Matiari to Lahore 600 KV transmission line completed under the CPEC. -Radio Pakistan

ISLAMABAD: Prime Minister Imran Khan Thursday admitted that the breakout of the coronavirus pandemic hampered progress on the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) projects in the country.

Addressing the inaugural ceremony of the *new 886 km-long 600 KV transmission line from Matiari in Sindh to Lahore*, PM Imran vowed to speed up the pace of work on the CPEC projects.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Construction work on 800 MW Mohmand Dam swiftly progressing, completion in 2025

• 2 Billion 86 Crore units will be produced annually
• Peshawar, Nowshera & Charsadda will be protected from flood
• 1,80,000+ Acres will be irrigated
• 1.293 MAF Storage Capacity

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Commander 10 Corps & Chairman WAPDA Visited the Strategic important Project of Pakistan – Diamer Basha Dam.
October 3, 2021, Commander 10 Corps visited the Diamer Basha Dam site to review progress on the construction work. Chairman WAPDA Lt Gen Muzammil Hussain (Retd) briefed about the ongoing construction work on the site.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Tarbela 5th Extension project - 1,530MW

• 03 generating units of 510MW each
• Commenced in August, 2021
• Completion Date: Mid-2024
• 1.347 billion units of low-cost hydel electricity
• Commenced in August 2021capacity at Tarbela Dam will increase from 4,888MW to 6,418MW on completion of T5 project.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Jamshoro 2X660MW USC Project has successfully achieved another remarkable milestone! With joint efforts of both Chinese and Pakistani staff, the project is always making steady progress amid COVID-19..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Bin Qasim Port, Karachi...

The sites construction of the 900MW BQPS III Combined Cycle Project has successfully achieved another milestone.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction Karot Hydropower Project - 720MW 

Electro-mechanical activities are at their peak. All workers are struggling hard to achieve the Project Timelines.
The project is being construction on Jhelum River which is first Hydel Project of CPEC. The Project physicals progress is over 93% and first unit commissioning is expected in early 2022.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

A delegation of China Three Gorges Group (CTG) led by Vice-Presidents Wang Shaofeng and Qin Guobin called on Pakistan’s Ambassador to China, Moin ul Haque at the Embassy of Pakistan, and expressed interest in investing in Pakistan’s solar and wind energy sectors. 

They also informed that work on 720 MW Karot Hydropower project is almost complete and it would be commissioned early next year. Moreover, a delegation from China Petroleum Pipeline Engineering Company (CPP) and China Zhenhua Import and Export Company have also expressed interest in investing in Pakistan’s oil and gas sector. Ambassador Haque highlighted that Pakistan has the vast untapped potential in the energy sector.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=399364215105967

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Dasu Hydropower Project: China links resumption of work to payment of compensation?*

Mushtaq Ghumman
15 Oct 2021


*ISLAMABAD: China has reportedly sought compensation of $38 million (Rs 6.5 billion) from Pakistan for the dead and injured Chinese engineers working on Dasu Hydropower Project, prior to resuming work on the stalled project, well informed sources told Business Recorder.*

On July 14, 2021, thirteen people, including nine Chinese engineers, two locals and two personnel of the Frontier Constabulary (FC) died and over two dozen other people sustained injuries when a bus carrying the team working on the project fell into a ravine after it was hit by a car laden with explosives.

Pakistani authorities say that Indian Spy Agency, RAW, was directly involved in the attack on the Chinese team working on construction of tunnel site of 4,300MW Dasu project.

According to Secretary Water Resources, Dr Shahzeb Khan Bangash, the civil work in the project has been stalled since the attack on Chinese engineers in July.

The sources said the issue of compensation to the Chinese nationals is being discussed at a high level. Ministry of Foreign Affairs, Ministry of Finance, Ministry of Interior, Ministry of Water Resources and Chinese embassy were working closely on the compensation package, as well as, resumption of work on the project.

According to sources, the Steering Committee, comprising Secretaries of concerned Ministries had constituted another Committee which deliberated on the issues linked to Dasu project, especially volume of compensation being demanded by the Chinese government.

The Committee has constituted a Subcommittee, comprising all the relevant Ministries to discuss compensation package by taking the Chinese embassy on board as the proposed package is being termed as “irrational”.

The sources said, the Subcommittee of all Ministries will deliberate on the compensation package demanded by the Chinese government and will share its working with the main committee, which will give its approval. “The Subcommittee will develop a benchmark for compensation considering that if the demand of Chinese government is met as it is it will create issues for the government in future,” the sources maintained. Secretary Water Resources, the sources said, is hopeful that compensation issue will be sorted out within a couple of weeks, after which civil work on the site will resume.

National Electric Power Regulatory Authority (Nepra) which had allowed one per cent of capital cost as security to be built in the consumers’ end tariff, has not yet inquired from the Water and Power Development Authority (Wapda) as to the reasons for the insufficient security to those who are working on power projects.

The Chinese firm, China Gezhouba Group Corp, which suspended work on the Dasu project after the bus incident, had announced negation of its decision to resume work and terminate Pakistani workers, on the request of the Pakistani government. However, the company has not yet resumed work and is saying that it will not proceed ahead until compensation package and more security of Chinese nationals is provided.

Recently, Chairman Water and Power Development Authority, Lt. Gen. Muzammal Hussain (retired) who has secured another term met Prime Minister Imran Khan and briefed him about hydropower projects including the Dasu project.

“We are in close contact with the Chinese embassy in Islamabad, as well as, China Gezhouba Group Corp so that work resumes on the project within the next 15 days,” said an official on condition of anonymity.

Copyright Business Recorder, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

ISLAMABAD: The Ministry of Planning, Development and Special Initiates, Friday, revealed that the construction work on 2,160 MW Dasu Hydro Power Project has been resumed, which was stopped after the July 14 terrorist attack in which 13 people, including nine Chinese nationals were killed.

The ministry stressed for reviewing the Public Sector Development Programme (PSDP) priorities as due to major focus on regional or smaller projects, mega projects of national importance are affected.

Asad Rafi Chandna, additional secretary of the ministry, while briefing the Senate Standing Committee on Planning, Development and Special Initiates said that work has started on the project, which is expected to be completed by February 2025.

The committee meeting was chaired by Senator Saleem Mandviwalla, where briefing was given on the current status of all the undergoing PSDP projects, along with their completion plan.

According to the briefing, 15 percent physical progress on the Dasu power project has been achieved so far.


The total cost of the project is Rs510.980 billion, while Rs56.514 billion was allocated in the budget for 2021-22.

Throw-forward of the project as of July 1, 2021 stood at Rs359.283 billion.

The Planning Ministry officials informed the committee that 1,155 PSDP projects are amounting to Rs9,422 billion, in which, 710 projects are ongoing, while 445 are new.

The estimated cost of the ongoing and new projects is Rs7,278 billion and Rs2,144 billion, respectively.

The committee was informed that a total of Rs900 billion including Rs800 billion local and Rs100 billion were allocated in the budget 2021-22 for the PSDP.

As of October 12, 2021 utilisation stood at Rs106 billion against the authorisation of Rs379 billion.

To know the exact breakup of these projects, the chairman committee asked for the ageing of the allocated budget and overall projects.

While briefing the committee regarding the sectorial breakup of the PSDP 2021-22, the officials apprised that 62 percent of the budget is allocated for the infrastructure sector and 20 percent for the social sector.

On the completion plan of most important projects, it was said that the Ten Billion Tree Tsunami programme had a physical progress of 31 percent (expected completion 30 June 2023), Dasu hydropower project stage-1 (2160MW) had a progress of 15 percent (expected completion February 2025), Mangla Power station Refurbishment (310MW) had a physical progress of 48 percent (expected completion June 2024), Tarbela fifth extension (1410MW) had a physical progress of two percent (expected completion June 2025), Tarbela fourth extension had a physical progress of 99 percent (expected completion December 2022), Diamer-Bhasha Dam Project (Dam part) had a physical progress of four percent (expected completion June 2029), Diamer-Bhasha Dam Project (land acquisition and re-settlement) had a physical progress of 72 percent and Mohmand Multipurpose Dam project had a physical progress of nine percent (expected completion December 2025).

The officials, while further divulging about the projects said that 10 percent of work had been completed on 50 percent of projects, and 30 percent of projects are new and of the remaining 70 percent projects, 100 percent work had been completed on 50 percent of the projects.

Copyright Business Recorder, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

o Gross water storage capacity of 8.1 MAF 
o 1.23 million acres of additional land for irrigation
o Installed power generation capacity of 4,500 MW
o 18 billion units per annum to the National Grid
o More than 16,500 employment opportunities .

*Diamer Basha Dam












*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*884MW Suki Kinari Hydro Power Project*

- Location: on Kunhar River, Kaghan Valley, Manshera, KPK
- Project Cost: 1.9 billion USD
- Under strategic CPEC framework.
- Construction Started: early of 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*
Hanzel Hydropower Project - 20MW*

A run of the River Project on Gilgit River is likely to be commenced in first week of November 2021. The Project has already been awarded to FWO-CNEEC joint Venture. The Project consists of concrete Weir, Sedimentation Basin, HRT channel, Penstock and Powerhouse. The Powerhouse will be housed with 3 Horizontal shaft Francis Turbines.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

4500 MW Diamer Bhasha Hydropower Project Under Construction.

Working is going on in full swing at divergent tunnel's inlet side ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The steel Liner for Headrace Tunnel of Suki Kinari Hydropower Project has been completed today.
23.2km long headrace tunnel passing through difficult terrain and in poor geological section, Steel lining has been designed. 5.5m diameter steel cans have been fabricated in a straight of the art steel factory at site and mobilized in HRT for installation.

A total of 117 steel cans (each 3m long) were transported and fabricated inside the tunnel.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Mohmand Dam Hydropower Project - 800 MW
Under Construction since September 2019
Gross Storage 1.2 MAF
Annual Energy Production 2,862 GWh
Completion date: 2025

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Diamer Basha Dam - 4500MW
Construction works commenced in 2020
8.1MAF water storage and will irrigate 1.2 million acres agricultural land
Annual generation 18,097 GWh
Construction Period: 09 years

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Secretary (Energy & Power Department) visit *11.8 MW Karora_HPP* on 1st November, 202,
Also visited the *40.8 MW Koto_HPP* along with CEO PEDO on 2nd November 2021.

Project Directors of both the projects briefed about the progress and current status of their respective projects.

Credits: Pakhtunkhwa Energy Development Organization.


----------



## ghazi52

*Lawi Hydropower Project | Construction Activities | Chitral*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

E & M Works in progress.........................

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*
Jagran-II Hydropower Project (JHPP-II)*

It is the second time in a year that two tunnels met deep inside the mountain with a tolerance of less than 2.5 centimetres. Previously, it was done on 27 Jan 2021 when two tunnels inside the mountain with a tolerance of less than 10 centimetres.

FWO has excavated 3833 metres of main Headrace Tunnel without even a single casualty in just 485 working days. So far, FWO has excavated 4.7 kilometres long tunnels at this project.
Credits: FWO

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*
Historic Moments at first CPEC Hydropower Project – 720MW Karot HPP*

The reservoir impounding of First Hydropower Project of CPEC has started today, Nov 20, 2021. Diversion Tunnels were closed and the Project moved one step closer to generate clean, green and cheap energy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2134340463386813

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*
Another Milestone marked at Biggest Hydropower Project of CPEC – 884MW Suki Kinari HPP*

The top slab of the double-layer spillway structure has been completed successfully. To celebrate this milestone, a short ceremony was held on 27th November 2021 at the Dam site. 
The representative of all stakeholders has participated in the ceremony and appreciated the efforts, acknowledged the technical difficulties and hardwork involved in the successful completion of the spillway.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Suki Kinari Hydropower Project
Milestones Achievement
November 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Diamer BhashaDam project: Wapda signs Rs860m agreement with SCO*

Recorder Report 
02 Dec 2021








*LAHORE: The Pakistan Water and Power Development Authority (Wapda) has signed Rs 860 million agreement with Special Communication Organization (SCO) to avail uninterrupted and state-of-the-art communication and information technology services for Diamer Bhasha Dam project. The services may also be utilized for other Wapda projects as well.*

The contract signing ceremony was held at Wapda House. Wapda General Manager Diamer Basha Dam project Muhammad Yousuf Rao and SCO Director Development Col Muhammad Saadi Manzoor signed the contract on behalf of their organizations. Wapda Member (Water) Jawaid Akhter Latif and other senior officers of Wapda and SCO also attended the ceremony.

Diamer Bhasha Dam project is of immense strategic significance, construction of which requires uninterrupted and state-of-the-art communication and information technology services in the project area in most challenging terrain and weather.

Under the contract, the SCO will provide 4G cellular sites equipment, transmission media comprising 300 Km optic fiber cable from Thakot to Chilas, power arrangements and all required civil works including construction of towers as well as commissioning of 4G sites at various locations of Diamer Basha Dam project.

Copyright Business Recorder, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

* Lawi Hydropower Project*

A successful breakthrough of Headrace Tunnel from Inlet to Adit No. 1 Upstream.''

The headrace tunnel of Lawi Hydropower Project is 12.1km with 05 Adits out of which 8.4km have been excavated.

Although the tunnel is very close to the Main Karakuram Thrust (A suture zone between Karakuram Block of Eurasian Plate and Kohistan Island Arc) but the most of the rock mass along the tunnel falls in Good to Fair rock.
Credits: Muhammad Tariq Niaz













.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Diamer Basha Dam 4500MW - Under Construction*


The Construction works were commenced in July 2020 on this monumental project. InshAllah, on completion, this dam will reduce water scarcity and also address power woes of the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*2200 MW Karachi Nuclear Power Project.*

The first overseas reactor project of China's homegrown Hualong-One #nuclear reactors technology, Hualong-One Karachi unit 2, has officially entered commercial operation in Pakistan on Friday, after 69 months of construction.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Bin Qasim Coal Power Plant as seen from a distance of 14 Kilometers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*800MW Mohmand Dam – Construction of Diversion Tunnels*

An important structure for construction of main dam, the total length of the Diversion Tunnel 1&2 is more than 3000m. Due to large diameter (15m), the excavation was divided into three layers (heading, benching & invert).

Both tunnels are being excavated from multiple work fronts and some sections breakthrough with each other.
An important structure for the construction of main dam, the total length of the Diversion Tunnel 1&2 is more than 3000m. Due to large diameter (15m), the excavation was divided into three layers (heading, benching & invert).

Both tunnels are being excavated from multiple work fronts and some sections breakthrough with each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*13 previously approved RE projects to face open competitive bidding*

Mushtaq Ghumman
12 Dec 2021

*ISLAMABAD: The Cabinet Committee on Energy (CCoE) has almost closed the chapter on 13 Renewable Energy (RE) projects of 600MW with the clear decision that no exceptions are admissible to any Alternative and Renewable Energy (ARE) project and all such projects will be treated in line with the approved policy, well-informed sources told Business Recorder.*

National Electric Power Regulatory Authority (Nepra) Chairman Tauseef H Farooqi had sought the case of 13 RE projects but his arguments were not accepted by the competent fora including the Power Division and its attached organization, National Transmission ad Despatch Companies (NTDC).

On December 2, 2021, the CCoE headed by Minister for Planning, Development, and Special Initiatives, Asad Umar was briefed about the case by the Power Division.

The sources said, Power Division, in its proposals, requested the CCoE that Nepra may be directed under Section 31(1) of the NEPRA Act read with National Electricity Policy 2021 and ARE Policy 2020, to forthwith annul the cost-plus tariff determination of such 13 RE projects so that Letter of Interest (LoIs) holders of such category-III projects may participate in the open competitive bidding process in view of the output of IGCEP.

Power Division also requested that CCOE intimates the Senate Standing Committee on Power that the case of PnGPvt Limited being a category III project will be processed through open competitive bidding mode under ARE Policy 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

720MW Karot HPP - Re-construction & handing of the new cable bridge has been occurred recently.

In Reservoir area of Karot Hydropower Project, two bridges have been reconstructed which were officially handed over to the AJ&K Administration.

The main traffic pedestrian bridge connecting the Punjab Province on the right bank and the AJK on the left bank. It is located about 6.6km downstream of the Azad Pattan Bridge and 13km away from the dam site. The total length of the bridge is 277m, the main span is 189m, the full width of the bridge is 3.2m, and the clear width is 2.5m. The S7 road is a pedestrian bridge connected to the local road at the left bank bridge.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Major structural works of Underground Powerhouse of *884MW Suki Kinari Hydropower Project Concluded.*

To witness the major achievement, a ceremony was held in the underground powerhouse on 19th December 2021. The project management team participated in this ceremony and appreciated the efforts and workmanship of Chinese and Pakistani staff who worked day and night to accomplish this milestone.

The structural works were started at the beginning of 2020 and completed at the end of 2021. During this period, the contractor faced a series of challenges especially deficiency of skilled labor during the epidemic, the cumbersome and complicated cross-over of concrete work, maintaining the precision and accuracy for electromechanical work, and temperature control of mass concrete of units. 

However, the experienced team overcome such difficulties and completed the task within the scheduled timeframe.

Suki Kinari Hydropower Project is listed among the highest priority Early Harvest Projects within the strategic CPEC. The underground powerhouse is housed with 4 generating units (Pelton) with a total installed capacity of 884MW. After completion, the annual power generation will be 3212KWh.

Congratulation to all employees of the project and hope that they will continue working hard to complete this one of the largest projects of CPEC on time.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MisterSyed

Pakistan Feeds Its Dams on the Land of AJK yet we suffer load sheddings there, and not just small 5 or 10 minute outages but they can sometimes big as 3 4 Hours


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistani authorities signed a financing agreement of Electricity Distribution Efficiency Improvement Project (EDEIP) worth $195 million with the World Bank on Thursday. *

The financing will support Pakistan in improving electricity distribution and implementing energy sector reforms to increase service quality for consumers.

The agreement was signed by Secretary Economic Affairs Division Mian Asad Hayaud Din on behalf of the Government of Pakistan. Operations Manager World Bank Anjum Ahmad signed the agreement on behalf of the World Bank, stated _Radio Pakistan_.The objectives are to improve operational efficiency in targeted areas of three electricity distribution companies, including HESCO, MEPCO and PESCO; and achieve progress on the power sector reform agenda.

The Electricity Distribution Efficiency Improvement Project (EDEIP) will help distribution companies improve operations to manage the electricity supply more efficiently and increase the reliability of the electrical grid.

Days ago, the ADB approved financing worth $195 million for EDEIP. The project focuses on cost-saving interventions to increase revenue collection and reduce losses, and on modernising operations by employing technology and information systems.

The project will also invest in climate-resilient infrastructure, particularly grid stations and transmission lines, which are critical to distribution and utility services.

“The long-term financial viability of the power sector depends on improving the efficiency of electricity distribution companies that deliver electricity to consumers,” Najy Benhassine, World Bank Country Director for Pakistan stated then.

“These efforts will improve the operational and financial performance of select distribution companies to improve their bankability and ultimately, generate more private sector participation.”

The EDEIP will support institutional reforms to improve governance and transparency and will develop systems and practices to improve managerial performance and compliance with regulatory requirements. In addition, the project will help build the technical capacity of the distribution companies by providing training programmes, tools, and equipment to improve staff performance in key utility operations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*On December 21, the signing ceremony of the Take-over Certificate (TOC-10) for the Neelum-Jhelum Hydropower Station Project was held in Islamabad. *

As the contractor of the civil construction part, #EnergyChina’s China Gezhouba Group overcame a series of world-class difficulties such as constructing in the deepest surge shaft in Asia, crossing the Himalayan fault zone, etc. After more than ten years of construction, the company had completed its mission perfectly. 

total installed capacity of the NJ project is 969 MW, and the annual electricity generation is 5.15 billion kWh, which accounted for 12% of the hydropower generation in Pakistan and it will solve the problem of electricity shortage for 15% of Pakistan’s population, providing the clean energy at a low price to the local people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Bin Qasim Power Station BQPS III Karachi 900MW Combined Cycle Power Plant by #HEI successfully carried out inverse feeding. On the same day, the 132kV Landhi Substation was also energized, becoming the first energized substation on the Project.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan received $300 million from the Asian Development Bank (ADB) for energy sector reforms. This was confirmed by Federal Minister for Economic Affairs Omar Ayub Khan.

The minister took to Twitter and acknowledged receipt of $300 million from ADB for energy sector reforms. It will also help to strengthen forex reserves and stabilise exchange rate.*

The minister expressed that approval of this programme showed the confidence of the IFIs and the MDBs on the reform agenda of the GoP and its successful implementation. He reiterated the government’s commitment to further continue reforms in the economy, energy, capital markets, revenue and governance, etc.

Energy Sector Reform and Financial Sustainability Program helped the GoP to (i) secure financial sustainability by controlling the accumulation of and reducing circular debt; (ii) strengthen governance; and (iii) reinforce infrastructure improvements, he added.

The ADB had approved the $300 million policy-based loan to support financial, technical, and governance reforms to strengthen Pakistan’s energy sector and improve its financial sustainability.

The financing is part of the second sub-programme of the ADB’s Energy Sector Reforms and Financial Sustainability Programme, which aims to improve the governance of Pakistan’s energy sector and reduce and manage the accumulated cash shortfall across the power supply chain known as circular debt, according to a statement issued by the Manila-based lender. The first sub-programme in the amount of $300 million was approved in December 2019.

ADB Director General for Central and West Asia, Yevgeniy Zhukov, said that as Pakistan’s key development partner in the energy sector, the ADB has been supporting the government to expand access to reliable, affordable electricity and help enact reforms that make the sector more efficient and sustainable.

He said the programme would help facilitate public and private sector investment across the energy sector value chain through key policies and integrated planning, and will help expand renewable energy generation.

According to the statement, disruption from the coronavirus disease (Covid-19) pandemic stressed the finances and supply chains of Pakistan’s energy sector, slowing the pace of sector reforms initiated by the government in 2019. Losses incurred by state-owned enterprises that impacted the energy sector’s circular debt, together with pandemic relief measures put unprecedented pressure on the energy sector’s liquidity and finances.

Reforms under the ADB’s programme will help make Pakistan’s energy sector more financially sustainable by addressing inefficient tariffs and subsidies, high generation costs, system losses, and a lack of integrated planning.

The programme also aims to enhance energy infrastructure and professionalise the management of energy entities to improve their performance. ADB Central and West Asia Director for Energy, Joonho Hwang, said the ADB continued to work with development partners to advance crucial energy sector reforms and implement a road map for a competitive electricity market. Ultimately, these reforms will help improve the quality and reliability of power supply to the benefit of all-commercial, domestic, urban, and rural consumers, Hwang added.

Copyright Business Recorder, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Dam site view after recent spell of snowfall















Neelum Jhelum Hydropower Project located in Azad Jammu & Kashmir. 
The 969-MW strategically important project, completed in 2018, has so far contributed 15.7 billion units of green and clean energy to the National Grid.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

69MW Lawi Hydropower Project Site during Snowfall
Under construction on Shishi River, a left bank tributary of Chitral River by utilizing a gross head of 413 m and designed discharge of 20 m³/s to generate approx. 308 GWh annual energy.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

What an ending of year 2021 and start of year 2022. There was shower of milestone achievements at Suki Kinari Hydropower Project.








It is really appreciated the team of National and International staff accomplished this challenging task. The excavation of these two middle Pressure shafts was started in the beginning of year 2021 and completed at the end of year 2021 and beginning of 2022.

The penstock system is about 2km long which consists of 6 pressure shafts and 8 pressure tunnels. The overall elevation difference is 744m and one of the “Deepest Pressure Shaft Systems” among World’s Hydropower projects.

The excavation of all Pressure shafts is being done with drilling and blasting. Initially, the guide shaft having a diameter of 1.65m had been achieved. The expansion of the guide shaft from 1.65m to 5.08m was achieved with the drilling & Blasting method.

No doubt, the drilling, and excavation of such a short diameter shaft was not an easy task in these geological conditions but the determined team made it happen. With the joint efforts of SKHPP Management, Construction, Quality, and other stakeholders, enabling everyone to celebrate this achievement..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*
WAPDA CHAIRMAN VISITS TO REVIEW PROGRESS ON DASU PROJECT*

January 10, 2022: Pakistan Water and Power Development Authority (WAPDA) Chairman Lt Gen Muzammil Hussain (Retd) today visited Dasu Hydropower Project, being constructed on River Indus in Upper Kohistan District of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Province. During the visit, he reviewed progress on the project.

WAPDA General Manager Dasu Hydropower Project Anwar-ul-Haq and representatives of the Consultants and the Contractor were also present on the occasion.

The Chairman had a round of the various components of the project and witnessed the construction activities going on there.

WAPDA Chairman said that Dasu Hydropower Project is of immense importance for a quantum increase in green and low-cost hydel electricity in the National Grid, therefore the project authorities must ensure achieving major construction milestones in accordance with the timelines set for the purpose. He directed the management to double their efforts for completion of the project in accordance with the stipulated time and construction standards.

Earlier, the Chairman was briefed about the progress on the project. It was apprised that the construction work is underway simultaneously on as many as eight sites which include diversion tunnels, underground powerhouse, flushing and traffic tunnel, Relocation of Karakoram Highway, right bank access roads, 132 KV transmission line, WAPDA colony and offices.

It is worth mentioning that the 4320 MW-Dasu Hydropower Project is being implemented in two stages. At present, WAPDA is working on 2160 MW-Stage-I, which will provide 12 billion green and low-cost electricity to the National Grid annually while the Stage-II will also contribute another 9 billion units to the system per annum.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FuturePAF

What is the state of the transmission lines?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*
884MW - Suki Kinari HPP (under construction*

The construction activities are in progress with severe weather conditions. The civil and electro-mechanical works are going on.
The construction activities were started in 2017 and expected completion date of the project is Dec, 2022.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FuturePAF

With all these dams being built in the North, I hope the government, as part of CPEC, works to join the power grids of China and Pakistan, so that electricity can be shared where ever it is needed or being underutilized.

Perhaps a transmission line from a fully developed Gwadar (where oil/gas is shipped, refined and put through power plants) all the way through Pakistan (along the KKH) to China would cut down on the need for Iran to export oil or gas, and just directly ship the electricity.

Continent wide electric grids have been spoken of, and there are regions, such as Baluchistan, that could generate solar power most efficiently. A line that links these regions would allow clean electricity to reach markets in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*
Artistic Wind power Plant achieved an exciting milestone!*

50 MW Artistic Wind Power Plant is now connected to National Grid successfully and will be soon fully operational, bringing the total renewable energy that we provide to the national grid to 100 MW.
This means we have avoided 19,650 kg carbon dioxide equivalent of GHGs from being released into environment.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Tarbela 5th Extension project (1,530MW)*

• 03 generating units of 510MW each
• Commenced in August, 2021
• Completion Date: Mid-2024
• 1.347 billion units of low-cost hydel electricity

Installed power generation capacity at Tarbela Dam will increase from 4,888MW to 6,418MW on completion of T5 project.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

_



_

Reactions: Love Love:
5


----------



## ghazi52

The 267-meter long temporary Cableway Bridge, with weight bearing capacity of 80 tons, completed yesterday on River Indus downstream of Main Dam site of Diamer Basha Dam Project for transportation of heavy machinery and construction material from the left bank to the right bank for acceleration of construction activities on the Project. 

The three Cableway Bridges, upstream of the Main Dam site, are already operational to expedite the construction work.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction Tarbela 5th Extension Project - 1,530MW

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

884MW - Suki Kinari HPP under construction...........

The construction activities are in progress with severe weather conditions. The civil and electro-mechanical works are going on...

The construction activities were started in 2017 and expected completion date of the project is Dec, 2022.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FuturePAF

ghazi52 said:


> _
> View attachment 811342
> _


Hopefully they also find a way to safely dredge Tarbela and Mangla Dams. It may not be a dramatic difference , but every little bit that can be held can increase electricity generation and mitigate against large floods due to climate change.

Perhaps the material collected behind the dams can be mixed with organic matter to create some kind of “Himalayan Peat” and allow marginal land to be turned into farm land.


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction Suki Kinari Hydropower Project..
The electromechanical activities are going on at full pace.






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=548455606218660

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

The test run of two 900MW power plants, Lucky and Thar Energy Ltd has paved the way for the launch of their commercial operations.







At present, the power plants of the Southern region include :....
China Hub with 1,240 MW, E
ngro Thar with 600 MW, 
Port Qasim with 1,250 MW, 
Wind Energy Plants with 200 MW, 
K-2 with 1,040 MW, 
and Hubco with 300 MW of electricity are operational.

From this system, 1,500 MW of electricity is being used by Sindh, 500 MW of electricity is benefiting Hyderabad Electric Supply Company and 1,000 MW of electricity is being used by K-Electric. 3,130 MW of electricity is being supplied to north-urban centers of Punjab.

According to the sources, as soon as the generation touches the figure of 400 MW, the testing of 660 kV Martiari-Lahore High Voltage Direct Current transmission line would be carried out on full load/installed.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Suki Kinari Hydropower Project*






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=452508153281325

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

A team of Monitoring officers from Planning Commission of Pakistan , Mr. Majid Mustafa and Miss. Mehwish Roze visited DHPP to review the current progress. Mr. Shehzad Akbar, Director Main Works briefed the guests about the construction activities going on in the project.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Diamer Basha Dam 4500MW - Under Construction *
The Construction works were commenced in July 2020 on this monumental project. 
InshAllah, on completion, this dam will reduce water scarcity and also address power woes of the country...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction Suki Kinari Hydropower Project..

Another milestone was achieved on 19th Feb, 2022 at Suki Kinari Hydropower Project.
247m deep lower pressure shaft (PS1) has been completed successfully and provides space for subsequent steel lining works. 

Out of 6 pressure shafts, the 04 pressure shafts had already been completed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*World's highest roller compacted concrete dam Diamer Bhasha Dam.*

Wapda is building a project on the Sindh River Dam on the Damir Bhasha Dam which is to be completed in 2028-29. Continuous work is being done day and night at the Damir Bhasha Dam so that this project can be completed as soon as possible and made available for public interest.

The project will have the capacity to store 8.1 million acres of total water to plow 1.23 million acres of additional land which will revolutionize the agriculture sector.

With 4,500 MW electricity production capacity, the project will provide the National Grid with more than 18 billion units annually, which will not only replace Pakistan but also help to eradicate problems like load shedding in Pakistan, which will help Pakistani industries. There will also be benefit.

The construction of the Damir Bhasha Dam will also have a positive impact on the annual energy production of current Hydal power stations including Tarbela, Ghazi Brotha etc. which will increase an additional 2.5 billion units.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Suki Kinari Projrct under construction..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

aa
Mohmand Dam Hydropower Project - 800 MW
Under Construction since September 2019
Gross Storage 1.2 MAF
Annual Energy Production 2,862 GWh
Completion date: 2025...













.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.
Surge Shaft area of *884MW Suki Kinari Hydropower Project..*.






The project is under construction since 2017.

234m deep shaft is located at the end of the 23.2km long headrace tunnel. It has two chambers namely upper and lower chambers while will neutralize the hammering effect of water due to the sudden shutdown of generating units.

Due to poor ground conditions, mechanical excavation and installation of heavy support system including lattice girders and rock anchors are being implemented.












...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

......
Tarbela Dam water level drops alarmingly​The Newspaper
March 13, 2022 

HARIPUR: General Manager Tarbela Dam Mohammad Azam Joya has said the water level in the reservoir has been stagnant at its dead level of 1,392 feet for last two weeks, reducing irrigation water supply to the provinces.

This he said while briefing members of the Indus River System Authority during their visit to the reservoir on Friday evening.

“The water is being discharged to provinces in line with the amount of inflow in the reservoir, which certainly causes reduction in the supply to provinces,” he said, adding the dam had been at dead level for last about a fortnight.

The IRSA members, including Amjad Saeed Mughal from Punjab, Abdul Hameed Mengal from Balochistan, Eng Zahid Abid from Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and director operations IRSA Mohammad Khuld Rana took a round of the site and intakes of the fourth and fifth extension projects and examined the work progress.

The general manager Tarbela briefed the IRSA members on the progress of work on the fifth extension project and told them that three units with a capacity of 510MW each were being installed, thus adding 1,530MW of electricity to the national grid.

It may be added that the Tarbela reservoir has a 1,550 feet of storage at its crest level, with its 17 units generating a total of 4,888MW electricity.

However, according to the statistics by Friday evening, the electricity generation has dropped to only 248MW as its only six units are operational due to reduced water inflow.

The inflow of water was 15,900 cusecs by Friday evening.

_Published in Dawn, March 13th, 2022_
.....................

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Bin Qasim Power Plant, BQPS III - 900MW RLNG Based unit 1 GT 1st fire successfully done today ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.......






.












.........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

****
Construction work on multipurpose Mohmand Dam Hydropower Project has been carrying out day and night. Resultantly, the project is moving ahead with a good pace and WAPDA is confident to complete the project during high flow season in 2025 as per the timelines.





















*****************************

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

:;""





Exploratory drilling for further geotechnical investigation of Dam abutment of Balakot Hydropower Project is in Progress.







300MW power project would be completed with an estimated cost of Rs85.00 billion in a period of six years with the financial assistance of the Asian Development Bank. It is pertinent to mention here that it is the biggest ever project of hydropower generation under the KP government and important development in the energy sector...




..
.//.>

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,.,.,.,
*Under Construction #Karot Hydropower Project - 720MW*

Located on Jhelum river and first Hydel Project of CPEC.
The Project is in his final stage and soon first unit will be commissioned.














.,.,.,..,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,.
The Suki kinari Hydropower Project is located on the Kunhar River in the beautiful valley of Kaghan, KPK Province.

As a key project in the list of the first batch of priority projects of the "China-Pakistan Economic Corridor", China Energy Construction Gezhouba Group's overseas greenfield investment "first order", the project shoulders the major mission of Gezhouba Group's transformation and upgrading and structural adjustment. 

The SK Hydropower Station is equipped with four Pelton turbine generators with a single unit capacity of 221 MW, with a total installed capacity of 884 MW, a maximum net head of 922.72 meters, and an average annual power generation of 3.212 billion kWh for many years.













..,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,.
WAPDA Hydel has advertised Junior Engineer (BPS-17) regular posts:........

Electrical: 24 Posts
Mechanical: 10 posts
Electronics: 06 posts

Testing agency: Pakistan Testing Service
Application fee: Rs: 170/-

Apply link:
http://www.pts.org.pk/





,.,.,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.
50MW Indus & 50MW Din Wind Power Projects reached COD with availability surpassing 99%. 

They are executed by Power China & will generate 336 million kWh of clean energy per year.
Chinese companies are contributing to the vision of a cleaner greener Pakistan.



























,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,.,.,
Karot Hydropower Project












.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.*,.,.,.,.,.,
A historic Moment at Karot HPP*

Karot teams along with NTDC and NPCC successfully commissioned and energised 500kV GIS with National Grid at 0434 hrs. Indeed a great milestone and congratulations to all stakeholders and teams.
Credits: Engr. Arslan & Danish...















.,.,//

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

,.,,.
Detailed Engineering Design of Hingol Dam - 

BAK Consulting Engineers (Lead Firm), AGES Consultants, Electra Consultants in association with Civ-Tech Associates signed agreement with WAPDA for the project.
Credits: BAK





,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,.,.,
*884MW - Suki Kinari HPP (under construction*
The construction activities are in progress with severe weather conditions. 
The civil and electro-mechanical works are going on.


























..,.,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
Naveena Group’s $65-million wind power project begins operations​BR Web Desk
15 Apr, 2022






Naveena Group’s 50-megawatt (MW) wind power project: Photo courtesy: Naveena Group


*Naveena Group’s 50-megawatt (MW) wind power project, worth $65 million dollars and located at Jhimpir in Thatta, Sindh, has begun its commercial operations on April 13, 2022. The company will supply clean wind energy at 4.7 cents per unit. It is said that this development would make it the cheapest renewable energy supply in the country.*

Jhimpir falls in the Gharo-Keti Bandar wind corridor, which is a 70x100 kilometer coastal stretch and has the capacity to generate up to 50,000 megawatts of electricity.

Back in 2019, Naveena, which also operates in the textile and construction sectors, announced that it had achieved financial close with the government of Pakistan for the project.

The recent investment comes amid increased interest on part of the government in the renewable energy sector, as Pakistan looks to make efforts to tackle climate change and reduce dependence on fossil fuels. At present, coal, hydel, nuclear, gas, furnace oil and RLNG have a majority share in power generation.

Last year, Sindh Minister for energy Imtiaz Ahmed Sheikh said that the provincial government is giving special priority to solar and wind power generation projects with a vision to improve the environment.

In February 2022, the State Bank of Pakistan (SBP), in a bid to counter climate change and enhance renewable energy generation, said it is providing financing worth Rs74 billion to over 1,175 projects under its refinance scheme. The projects have a combined capacity of 1,375MW, according to data available with _Business Recorder_.

Earlier this year, Ateeq ur Rehman, economic & financial analyst, said that for the sake of its socioeconomic development, Pakistan needs to encourage sustainable development in the field of renewable energy.

However, he pointed out that challenges include wind and solar projects getting expensive due to rise in the prices of the equipment, globally. Renewable energy is facing a big hit due to such international inflationary conditions, he added.

But he said that project developers should not get discouraged and the government should offer incentives like tax holidays.

“Companies working for wind and solar projects surely need encouragement by federal and provincial governments, which include cheaper land on wind and solar corridors,” he said.

As a group, Naveena has reached a benchmark sale of $300 million “dedicated to the business of progress and sustainability”. Established in 1971, the group’s global footprint extends across denim, spinning, property development, steel and power.
,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Defencer

ty for your update

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

April updates.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,..,..,

Congratulations on the successful Signing Ceremony of Provisional Acceptance for K-3, another cooperation project between China and Pakistan.

K-2 and K-3 will provide nearly 20 bn Kwh of clean electricity to Pakistan annually, equivalent to reducing CO2 emissions by 16.32 million tons.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Latest construction updates.....................

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
*The United States (US) announced on Friday to commence a four-year $23.5 million project in Pakistan to steer efficiency in the power sector.*

The project aims to increase the share of green energy in Pakistan’s energy mix, United States Agency for International Development (USAID) Mission Director Julie A Koenen said in a statement.

The US government, through the USAID, is partnering with the Pakistani government to launch a four-year $23.5 million power sector improvement project to address climate change and increase the share of green energy in Pakistan’s energy mix.

Through technical assistance to the government and private sector, the project will also improve the management and operations of power transmission and distribution systems, increasing the financial viability, reliability, and affordability of Pakistan’s power system.

“The US looks forward to advancing the partnership with Pakistan to build a clean, efficient, and reliable electricity generation sector, laying a foundation for sustainable and inclusive growth,” Koenen said at the launching ceremony.

“Through this new initiative, USAID will partner with the government of Pakistan to support the transition to a truly competitive wholesale power market.”

“This will increase private sector participation in an open and transparent manner and support our shared energy reform goals,” she added.

Private Power and Infrastructure Board (PPIB) Managing Director Shah Jahan Mirza praised the USAID for its strong partnership, innovation and sustained cooperation in supporting Pakistan’s transition to clean energy.

He looked forward to continuing the partnership to improve Pakistan’s power sector performance.

The prolonged US-Pakistan partnership has witnessed the construction of various dams and transmission lines in the country besides responding to humanitarian emergencies and combatting shared challenges like the Covid-19 pandemic, climate change and water vulnerabilities.

To expand Pakistan’s energy supply, the US and Pakistan have jointly built three dams – Gomal Zam Dam in South Waziristan, Satpara Dam in Gilgit Baltistan, and Golen Gol Hydropower Project in Chitral (Khyber Pakhtunkhwa) – adding 143 megawatts of electricity to the national grid.

Both countries have rehabilitated the Mangla and Tarbela dams, three thermal power plants and connected more than 860 megawatts of commercially-funded wind and solar projects to the national grid.

The power sector of Pakistan is currently dealing with a number of issues, including rising electricity prices, electricity theft and circular debt.

The previous governments had made all-out efforts to overcome power sector issues but they had been unable to address them.

Power distribution companies are also dealing with a number of issues related to power theft, which has resulted in circular debt.

There are several companies in K-P, Sindh and Balochistan where losses were high and recovery was too low to plague the entire energy chain.

During the previous government of PTI, circular debt had almost swelled to Rs2.5 trillion.

When the PTI government took power in 2018, the PML-N government left the circular debt at Rs1.6 trillion.

To enter into a deal to reduce electricity rates, the PTI government paid independent power producers (IPPs) around Rs200 billion.

Poor governance in the provinces of K-P, Balochistan and Sindh resulted in increased electricity losses and theft, which contributed significantly to the growing circular debt.

The power sector’s inefficiencies also caused problems in the oil and gas sector, which had a circular debt of around Rs1.5 trillion.

The liquefied natural gas (LNG) was another fuel that led to piling up circular debt in the oil and gas sectors.

At present, Pakistan State Oil (PSO) was to receive Rs272 billion from Sui Northern Gas Pipelines Limited (SNGPL) on account of non-payment of dues against LNG supply.

The previous government of PTI diverted all LNG to domestic consumers during the winter season to overcome the gas crisis. This trapped the energy companies in LNG circular debt.

SNGPL claimed that it had to receive over Rs100 billion from domestic consumers. However, recovery of gas bills has been an issue due to lack of legal framework in place.

The PTI government passed a bill related to weighted average cost of gas (Wacog) from parliament. But that bill had been challenged in court and the Sindh government had also become a party in that case.

The Sindh government claimed that it would compromise their gas allocation quota.

_Published in The Express Tribune, April 23rd, 2022._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,,.
Under construction , Jagran HPP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakstallion

ghazi52 said:


> .,,.
> Under construction , Jagran HPP
> 
> View attachment 837391
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 837393


I thought Jagran 2 would be done by now. Any idea of date of completion?


----------



## ghazi52

Pakstallion said:


> I thought Jagran 2 would be done by now. Any idea of date of completion?




*JHPP-II is a 48 MW hydroelectric power project *of Government of AJ&K having total cost Rs 6.7 billion. 
Work on the project commenced in October 2016 and it will be completed in June 2022 Inshallah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Pakstallion

ghazi52 said:


> *JHPP-II is a 48 MW hydroelectric power project *of Government of AJ&K having total cost Rs 6.7 billion.
> Work on the project commenced in October 2016 and it will be completed in June 2022 Inshallah.


Thank you brother and lots of thank you for all these updates on projects for all of us!

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.
*Under Construction Karot Hydropower Project - 720MW*
Located on Jhelum river and first Hydel Project of CPEC. The Project is in his final stage and soon first unit will be commissioned.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WinterFangs

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1520416022548918272

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1520416029607964672

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
Under Construction Mohmand Dam Hydropower Project - 800 MW
Gross Storage 1.2 MAF
Annual Energy Production 2,862 GWh
Completion date: 2025..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
One more milestone has successfully achieved at Suki Kinari Hydropower Project, a clean energy project under CPEC umbrella. It will add 884MW to the national grid after completion and entering into commercial operation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
Thar Coal Block-1 civil work to be completed this year​May 9, 2022





According to a media report, civil works on the 1,320 MW Shanghai Electric Thar Coal Block-1 Power Generation Company (PVT) Ltd. project are expected to be completed this year. 

Once the project is completed, the project’s energy production will be enough to power four million households in Pakistan. In addition, the multinational corporation Shanghai Electric hired both Pakistani and Chinese workers. There are about 5,000 employees working at the site of Thar Coal Block-1 Power Plant, among which a large amount are Muslims.

Civil works of the under-construction 1,320 MW Shanghai Electric Thar Coal Block-1 Power Generation Company (PVT) Ltd. project is planned to achieve its COD within this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,
Karot hydropower connects unit 1 to the national grid​May 8, 2022






According to media reports, the Karot hydropower project’s unit one has begun to operate at full capacity, supplying energy to the national grid with a capacity of 180 megawatts (MW).

The energy generated by unit 1 will help the national system cope with energy shortages, according to Wang Minsheng, CEO of Karot Power Company Limited. He also said that commissioning the Karot hydropower projects on time would help alleviate the country’s power shortage. He described the launch of unit 1 as a significant milestone for the project, adding that unit 2 has begun wet commissioning with the help of the National Transmission and Despatch Company (NTDC). He also praised the Chinese and Pakistani employees who contributed to the achievement. 

The Karot Hydropower Project is the CPEC’s first large-scale hydropower project. After completion, the project will have a total installed capacity of 720MW and will provide approximately 3.2 billion kWh of clean energy annually.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
*WAPDA Chairman pays farewell visits to Mohmand, T5, Dasu, Diamer Basha Dam
Silent revolution taking place for development of Pakistan*

WAPDA projects to add 11.7 MAF water, 11369 MW hydel power by 2029: Gen Muzammil
May 14, 2022: Outgoing WAPDA Chairman Lt Gen Muzammil Hussain (Retd) paid farewell visits to the four under-construction signature projects of WAPDA namely Mohmand Dam, Tarbela 5th Extension, Dasu and Diamer Basha Dam. WAPDA Chairman designate and Member (Finance) Naveed Asghar Chaudhry, who was on his maiden visits to these projects, also accompanied him. WAPDA projects’ management, representatives of the Consultants and the Contractors concerned were also present on the occasion.

Underlining the significance of harnessing water and hydropower resources for development of Pakistan, the outgoing Chairman said that a silent revolution is taking place in Pakistan, as WAPDA’s 10 under-construction mega projects are progressing at a good pace. 

These projects, which are scheduled to be completed from 2022 to 2029, will ensure water, food and energy security of Pakistan with cumulative gross water storage capacity of 11.7 million acre feet (MAF) and installed hydel power generation capacity of 11369 megawatt; sufficient to irrigate 3.5 million acres of land and provide 44.7 billion units of green and cheap electricity on the average every year.

Appreciating the commitment and dedication of the projects’ management in carrying these projects forward, he said “Integrity, dignity and competence reign supreme. I am fortunate to have good people around me”. Elaborating the hardships in the way to implementing projects six-seven years ago, he said “ We were mindful of the fact that WAPDA must stood up to tackle these challenges. WAPDA not only completed as many as four long-stranded projects but also had been able to initiate 10 mega projects by removing the bottlenecks”. 

He expressed the hope that WAPDA teams will make their best efforts to complete these projects as per the timelines.
During his visit to Mohmand Dam, the outgoing Chairman flanked by the WAPDA Chairman designate also inaugurated the newly-constructed office building of the project.

The General Managers/Project Directors concerned briefed the visitors of the progress on the projects.

It is worth mentioning here that Mohmand Dam is being built across River Swat in Tribal District Mohmand of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa with gross water storage capacity of 1.2 MAF and power generation capacity of 800 MW. The project will be completed in 2026.

Tarbela 5th Extension Hydropower Project is being constructed on the 5th Tunnel of Tarbela Dam located in District Haripur of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa with installed generation capacity of 1530 MW. Electricity generation from the project will start in 2024.

Dasu Hydropower Project Stage-I is being executed across River Indus in District Upper Kohistan of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa with installed power generation capacity of 2160 MW. The project will commence power generation in 2026.

Diamer Basha Dam is being constructed across River Indus 40-Km downstream Chilas Town of Gilgit Baltistan with gross water storage capacity of 8.1 MAF and installed power generation capacity of 4500 MW. The project is scheduled to be completed in 2029.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
K-Electric (KE) has signed agreement to secure additional supply of 500-800MW from nuclear power plants through national grid by summer 2024.

In this regard, K-Electric (KE) has awarded the Engineering, Procurement and Construction (EPC) contract 500/220 kV KANUPP-K-Electric Interconnection (KKI) Grid to Siemens (Pakistan) Engineering Company Limited.

The development is another milestone toward securing Karachi’s future energy needs, and the signing ceremony between Siemens and KE was held at the latter’s Head Office.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.
Tarbela 5th Extension project - 1,530MW
• 03 generating units of 510MW each
• Commenced in August, 2021
• Completion Date: Mid-2024
• 1.347 billion units of low-cost hydel electricity
• Commenced in August 2021capacity at Tarbela Dam will increase from 4,888MW to 6,418MW on completion of T5 project.


----------



## ghazi52

.,..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
*Mangla Hydel Power Station *

Two refurbished units commissioned with USAID’s grant 

Islamabad, May 23, 2022: Pakistan Water and Power Development Authority (WAPDA) has successfully commissioned generating units No. 5 and 6 of the Mangla Hydel Power Station, recently refurbished with the financial support of United States Agency for International Development (USAID). With refurbishment, installed generation capacity of each unit has increased to 135 (Mega Watt) MW from 100 MW - with cumulative increase of 70 MW from 200 to 270 MW.

USAID Mission Director Julie A. Koenen accompanied by her team witnessed commissioning of the two units during her visit to Mangla Hydel Power Station today. She also unveiled a plaque to mark commissioning of the refurbished Units No. 5 and 6. WAPDA Member (Power) Jamil Akhtar, Mangla Dam Refurbishment Project Director and others were also present on the occasion.

"Today, the Mangla Dam rehabilitation work builds upon the foundational partnership of the original construction. USAID is proud of our enduring efforts with WAPDA to extend Mangla Dam’s useful service as a reliable source of clean energy and irrigation water,” said Ms. Julie Koenen while speaking at the event. “When Mangla Dam was built, it was one of the largest earth-filled dams in the world. Not only is it an impressive achievement in engineering, it is also an excellent example of long-lasting U.S.-Pakistan friendship and economic cooperation.”

Earlier, WAPDA Member (Power) in his welcome remarks thanked USAID for their continued support for the power sector in Pakistan and specifically in implementing Mangla Refurbishment Project. Elaborating the two-pronged strategy for optimal utilization of hydropower resources, he said that WAPDA has not only initiated new hydropower projects but has also been rehabilitating and upgrading its existing hydel power stations including Mangla to maximize the ratio of environment friendly and low-cost hydel electricity in the National Grid.

In view of the aging factor of the generating equipment and availability of additional water due to the raised Mangla Dam, WAPDA is implementing Mangla Refurbishment Project with an approved PC-I cost of Rs.52.224 billion. USAID is providing US$150 million as grant, while balance is being arranged by WAPDA through loans and from its own resources for the purpose. 

Mangla Refurbishment Project, on its completion, will enhance generation capacity of the existing Mangla Hydel Power Station from 1000 MW to 1310 MW, thus registering an increase of 310 MW. The average annual generation of Mangla Hydel Power Station will also increase from 5 billion units to 6.5 billion units. The refurbishment works have been divided into 11 different packages, which are being implemented in various phases, by closing down one tunnel (two generating units) at a time. 

It may be mentioned that installation of the first four generating units i.e. Unit No. 1 to 4 at Mangla Hydel Power Station, having generation capacity of 100 megawatt (MW) each, was completed in 1967. Unit No. 5 and 6 were installed in 1974, while Unit No 7 and 8 in 1981. Mangla Hydel Power Station attained its maximum generation capacity of 1000 MW in 1994 with addition of Unit No 9 and 10.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tomcats

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529418006261993477

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karot Hydro Power Plant, progress

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
*84-MW Gorkin-Matiltan Hydropower Project, Swat*​The project is located on Ushu river (a tributary of Swat river) in Kalam, Tehsil Bahrain, District Swat.

*BRIEF OF THE PROJECT:*

84 MW Gorkin Matiltan HPP is a run-off the river project located on Ushu river for production of cheaper and renewable annual energy generation of about 346 GWh, which shall be sold to NTDC/PESCO through Existing Grid System at Madyan.

*SALIENT FEATURES OF THE PROJECT:*


*Capacity*84 MW*Discharge*42 m³/s*Net Head*253 m*Tunnel*6671 m*Annual Energy*346 GWh


The tentative date of project completion is 31st July 2023.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

Bin Qasim Port, Karachi...900 MW

PP III














..

The No. 1 steam turbine of the BQPS III 900MW Project in Karachi, constructed by HEI has successfully realized the combined cycle power generation, marking a big step towards the provisional turnover of the 1# Unit of the Project.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,..,
700.7MW Azad Pattan Hydropower Project, AJK/Punjab​
Project700.7MW Azad Pattan Hydropower Project, AJK/PunjabPrimary Energy InputHydelInstalled Capacity (MW)700.7LocationJhelum RiverEstimated Cost (US $ Million)1,600Executing Company / SponsorsLaraib Energy / China Gezhouba Group CompanyFinancingIndependent Power Producer (IPP)Coordinating MinistryMinistry of Energy (Power Division)Supervising AgencyPrivate Power and Infrastructure Board (PPIB)Total Jobs Opportunities During the Construction of this Project3000Project Progress Update
Land Acquisition process started.
TPPA, GoP-IA, and GoPb-WUA Signed in July 2020.
GoAJK-IA and GoAJK-WUA signed in December 2020.
Financial Close (FC) under progress.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Under Construction - Mohmand Dam 800MW
Left Bank Irrigation Tunnel with Blasting , Excavation and Support Works in progress.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Matiari Lahore High Voltage Direct Current (HVDC) Transmission Line Project under CPEC ensured environment friendly electricity supply in Pakistan. This BRI flagship project is one of the best masterpiece of Pak China friendship under CPEC..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Karot Hydropower Project...








Reconstructed Bridge..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ziaulislam

ghazi52 said:


> .,.,
> Matiari Lahore High Voltage Direct Current (HVDC) Transmission Line Project under CPEC ensured environment friendly electricity supply in Pakistan. This BRI flagship project is one of the best masterpiece of Pak China friendship under CPEC..
> 
> 
> View attachment 851691


One thing that i never understood is karachi nuclear plants..

These plants should have been near chashma

While karachi should have been supplied from thar/coastal coal plants

Didnt make sense to me why


----------



## fatman17

One step forward and two steps back.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,
The International Monetary Fund (IMF) has asked Pakistan’s government to renegotiate the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) energy deals before making payments of around Rs300 billion to the Chinese power plants, putting Islamabad in a tight spot.

IMF has asked the government to treat the Chinese CPEC power plants at par with the power plants established under the 1994 and 2002 power policies. These plants had been set up under the CPEC framework agreement.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Under Construction Jaggran II Hydropower Project - 48MW. Weir, Water Distribution Assembly and Bifurcators/Manifolds...







Concrete pouring under the Steel liner at Weir Flushing Section “Under Sluice Section”. 16mm thick Steel Liner is installed at the Weir Flushing Section of 48MW Jaggran-II Hydropower Project to resist the extensive abrasion by the sediments. Instead of pouring Abrasion Resistant Concrete, the Designer had proposed the Steel Liner on the “Weir Under Sluice Section” to precipitate the rubbing & bumping impact of large size boulders and gravels which the highly steep-sloped river channel is carrying with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,.
Dollsar Engineering Inc.Co has signed a Consultancy Servives Agreements for the Detailed Engineering Design, Preparation of Bidding documents and PC-I of Chinot Dam Project.

The Chiniot Dam, located on the Chenab River, almost five kilometres from Chiniot city, the dam is projected to generate 80 megawatts of cheap and environment friendly electricity. Additionally, the gross storage of Chiniot Dam will be 0.9 million acre feet (MAF).

The feasibility study of the Chiniot Dam Project was carried out by WAPDA and completed in 2019. The PC-II Proforma for Detailed Engineering Design was submitted to Ministry of Water Resources (MoWR), for consideration in forthcoming Departmental Development Working Party (DDWP) meeting. The DDWP has approved the PC-II Proforma, subject to certain conditions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,
Update on 800 MW Under Construction Mohmand Dam. Work is being done simultaneously on nine different sites. It could be operational by 2025.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
*Federal govt restores seven CPEC powerplants’ tax exemption*


The federal government has restored the tax exemption for the seven power plants currently being developed under the China-Pakistan-Economic-Corridor (CPEC) project, .

Reportedly, the following powerplants have been exempted from tax duties on the import of heavy machinery:


Kohala Hydro Company (Private) Limited – with a generation capacity of 1,124 MW (date of IA execution: May 25, 2020)
Azad Pattan (Private) Limited – with a generation capacity of 700.7 MW (date of IA execution July 6, 2020
SK Hydro (Private) Limited – with a generation capacity of 870.25 MW (date of IA execution: April 11, 2014).
CHIC Pak Power Company (Pvt) Limited – with a generation capacity of 300 MW (date of execution: April 8, 2021).
Thal Nova Power Thar (Private) Limited – with a generation capacity of 330 MW (date of IA execution November 24, 2017)
Thar Energy Limited – with a generation capacity of 330 MW (date of IA execution November 10, 2017)
Thar Coal Block-1 Power Generation Company (Private) Limited – with a generation capacity of 1,320 MW (date of IA execution: December 12, 2019.
However, the government has instructed companies to meet the following criteria in order to avail the tax exemption status:


The company shall enter into an Implementation Agreement (IA) with GOP
The contractor shall submit a copy of the contract or agreement under which he intends to import the goods for the project.
The chief executive or head of the contracting company shall certify that the imported goods are the project’s bona fide requirement.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

..,
Pakistan invites Chinese firms to invest in renewable energy sector​
Chinese delegation interested in energy projects, especially wind corridor in Thatta
BR Web Desk
30 Jun, 2022

*Prime Minister Shehbaz Sharif on Thursday invited Chinese companies to invest in the country’s renewable energy sector, especially in solar power.*

The PM expressed these views while talking to a delegation of Chinese state-owned company NORINCO that had called on him in Islamabad, according to a statement.

The delegation was led by vice-president NORINCO International Wang Xiaobing and CEO NORINCO International (Pakistan), Li Chen.

The prime minister also appreciated the company for its role in the Lahore Orange Line Metro Train project, which he said is facilitating hundreds of thousands of commuters in Lahore daily.

He recalled that it was for the first time that open bidding took place in a Government to Government (G2G) project i.e. Lahore Orange Line. He stated that negotiations were held with the lowest bidder, leading to a saving of $600 million, adding that it was a milestone in the development history of Pakistan.

The NORINCO delegation showed keen interest in investing in the wide spectrum of renewable energy projects in Pakistan, especially the wind corridor in Thatta for where a 100 MW wind power project has been proposed.

As per Pakistan’s latest power generation mix, non-renewable energy sources account for over 70% of power generation in the month of May.

The remaining is made up of renewable sources of energy, with hydroelectric power leading the way with 24% of the power generation, whereas wind accounts for 5%, while solar power contributed only 1% to country’s energy needs, with a generation of only 90kWh last month.

NORINCO also highlighted fibre optic along railway lines, copper and iron ore mining at proven reserves, and infrastructure development in big cities as key investment opportunities.

The Prime Minister said Pakistan is open to investment and will facilitate the process. He stated deepening China-Pakistan economic cooperation is critical to Pakistan’s socio-economic uplift, while highlighting the significance of CPEC as transformational project for the mutual benefit and development of both the friendly countries.

Meanwhile, Member of the Politburo of the Central Committee of the Communist Party of China (CPC) and Director of the Central Commission on Foreign Affairs of the CPC Yang Jiechi arrived on a two-day visit to Pakistan on Wednesday.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Suki Kinari Hydropower Project located on Kunhar River in beautiful valley of Kaghan, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, will generate over 884 MW electricity, and is expected to be completed by end of 2023.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
*Diamer Basha Dam - 4500MW*

Construction works commenced in 2020..
8.1MAF water storage and will irrigate 1.2 million acres agricultural land..
Annual generation 18,097 GWh.
Construction Period: 09 years..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Successful Test Run of 1,263MW Thermal Power Plant Completed in Jhang

The China Machinery Engineering Corporation (CMEC) has successfully completed a seven-day reliability test run of the 1,263 MW Thermal Power Plant Unit-1 in district Jhang, Punjab.

A spokesperson for the corporation said that Gas Turbine 1’s (GT-1) commercial operations will begin on 6 July after the stopped machines are tested for their heating and cooling.

The plant completed its initial test by generating 403 MW instead of its guaranteed 400 MW.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
*Diamer Basha Dam - 4500MW*

Construction works commenced in 2020..
8.1MAF water storage and will irrigate 1.2 million acres agricultural land..
Annual generation 18,097 GWh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=387740026662948

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

There is no joy in increasing renewable sources for our country. There are examples of developed countries struggling with it, just to parrot the delusion of green revolution. What I see is our economy getting dragged down by them. Its already a fact that renewables are the most expensive energy sources and they will never be enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Suki Kinari Hydropower Project located on Kunhar River in the beautiful valley of Kaghan, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, will generate over 884 MW of electricity and is expected to be completed by end of 2023.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,..
Suki Kinari Hydropower Project, a clean energy project under CPEC umbrella.
It will add 884MW to the national grid after completion and entering into commercial operation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
*Mohmand Dam Hydropower Project - 800 MW* 
Under Construction since September 2019
Gross Storage 1.2 MAF
Annual Energy Production 2,862 GWh
Completion date: 2025..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Wapda for direct contracting to rehabilitate NJHEP​
Scraps open bidding, says direct contracting will avoid delay
Mushtaq Ghumman
27 Jul, 2022

*Water and Power Development Authority (Wapda) has reportedly proposed direct contracting instead of open bidding for rehabilitation of 969-MW Neelum Jhelum Hydro Electric (NJHEP) Project to avoid delay, sources close to Chairman WAPDA told Business Recorder.*

Prime Minister has directed to hire the best international consultants for carrying out investigation and suggesting remedial measures while pre-qualifying the prospective firms based on their expertise and capacity in doing similar work.

Neelum Jhelum Hydropower Company (NJHPC), a subsidiary of WAPDA, has briefed an inter-ministerial committee headed by Minister for Water Resources on July 26, 2022 that open competition bidding will be time-consuming, saying that after following the complete steps involved in open competitive bidding method based on pre-qualification, the international consultants’ could be mobilized tentatively in 150 days in a best case scenario, once the bidding process starts.

Such mobilization of international consultants could be 115 days after the estimated completion of dewatering, assuming the bidding process continues without any snags like request of firms to extend the submission dates of EoIs and/or proposals, etc. Interest of the prospective firms to bid is not guaranteed.

*Neelum-Jhelum Hydropower Project: Nepra directs management to restore plant’s operation*

On July 13, 2022, the Prime Minister called a meeting on this issue and expressed his serious concerns on the outage of 969-MW plant.

After the meeting the Prime Minister’s Office on July 15, 2022 issued certain directives which are given below along with the current status of compliance: (i) Project Management Team shall work round the clock to complete the remedial works at the earliest which has been implemented ;(ii) A Committee consisting of the following shall formulate/ finalize ToRs for investigation, diagnostics and remedial measures to be suggested by the Third-Party Independent Expert(s) , i.e., Minister for Water Resources, Minister for Power, Minister for Law & Justice, Dr. Muhammad Jehanzeb Khan, SAPM, Secretary, M/o Water Resources; (iii) Secretary, M/o Power and Chairman, WAPDA.

Implementation on this recommendation is in process as the Committee is holding its meeting soon.

Commenting on directing contracting, Wapda says that open competition would be avoided and proposals could be sought from a limited number of firms known to WAPDA/ NJHPC, suggesting that PM’s directives should be reviewed to avoid pre-qualification.

“The matrix of pros and cons suggests the ‘Direct Contracting’ method of procurement as the shortest possible course which if adopted may have the international investigation Consultants mobilized within 20 days of completion of dewatering,” the sources quoted NJHPC as saying.

In order to save time, under PPRA rules 42(c) (v), NJHPC started engagement with the original contractor of the project M/s China Ghezouba Group of Companies (CGGC) to undertake task of remedial/ repair and maintenance works for which the contractor has shown willingness.

NJHPC has held series of meetings with the Project Consultants and the Contractor.

Consultants proposed design (mucking 2 followed by concrete lining) for the remedial works to which Contractor responded in meeting on July 21, 2022, with modified design (support the damaged portion with lattice girders followed by mucking and shotcrete). Accordingly, Consultants advised Contractor to submit quotation for both the options.

Consultants will finalize the methodology. It is; however, clarified that the actual work requirements can only be defined once extent of damage is known by undertaking inspection after the tailrace tunnel is completely dewatered.

On July 4, 2022 in the morning when the plant was generating electricity at its full capacity of 969 MW, abnormal increase in water leakage was reported in the powerhouse cavern at El. 600m and below.

The water leakage was managed and controlled through continuous operation of the in-built drainage pumps, and by diverting the excess water to other drainage holes available in the powerhouse.

All precautionary efforts were adopted to save from potential short-circuiting the energized electrical equipment in the powerhouse.

In the morning of July 5, 2022, an emergency meeting of the project’s O&M and Consultants’ teams was convened in the powerhouse to analyze the situation for deliberating on the root cause of the issue of water leakage.

A detailed visit of the powerhouse was carried out. Further investigation revealed that the pressure in tailrace tunnel increased from 600m to 616m.

On the basis of the severity of the situation, following additional measures were immediately taken to avoid possible damage to the powerhouse and installed equipment: (i) generation was reduced gradually to 200MW due to which tailrace tunnel’s pressure dropped from 616m to 602m.

This resulted in significant reduction of water leakage in the powerhouse;(ii) subsequently tailrace tunnel started increasing once again due to which the load was further reduced from 200MW to 125 MW; and (iii) on July 6, 2022, it was further noted that even at generation of 125 MW, the pressure in the tailrace continued increasing, therefore, on July 6, 2022, all the units were stopped and kept in standby mode.

Sharing details of possible causes of the incident, the sources said, project consultants analyzed the situation and submitted an initial report according to which, primarily, following are the possible causes: (i) there is a high probability of a failure of shotcrete lining leading to rock fall in the tailrace tunnel; and (ii) the high pressure noticed in the powerhouse may be attributed to such blockage created in tailrace tunnel due to possible rockfall.

The Consultants have recommended that NJHPC’s Plant O&M team should investigate the apparent tailrace tunnel blockage as soon as possible, the sources said adding that the fastest way to inspect the tailrace tunnel would be to dewater the tailrace tunnel using permanent tailrace dewatering system and the truck-mounted mobile dewatering pump.

During hiring of independent experts(s) for investigation, diagnostics and suggesting remedial measures, utmost care shall be taken in order to ensure that only those companies are pre-qualified which possess the requisite experience, expertise and capacity. The hiring process maybe completed at the earliest.

The independent experts shall also be responsible for validating the remedial measures to be undertaken by the contractor. During the diagnostics the Expert(s) shall also look into the possibility of occurrence of blockage in other components of the Project and suggest measures to prevent any such failure in future.

Since the Neelum Jhelum Project is covered under the contract of insurance, the Neelum Jhelum Hydropower Company (Pvt) Limited shall lodge claim(s) with its insurers in a timely manner to compensate for the losses incurred by the Company.

Tunnel dewatering started on July 10, 2022, after making necessary arrangements. As standby arrangement, spare mobile pumps were also arranged from Tarbela Dam which reached site on July 9, 2022. Truck mounted mobile dewatering pump is ready to be used in the main tunnel as clearing of mud in access tunnel has been completed on July 22, 2022. Over 15 m dewatering in the tunnel has been achieved against total 20 m. Long side tunnel and less water seepage from blockage has slowed down the dewatering.

WAPDA/NJHPC Engineers have already made access to the main tailrace tunnel from access tunnel of about 300m, and no serious problem in that part was noticed.

Copyright Business Recorder, 2022

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
*Due to the crisis, Pakistan is in need of Financial help, the Federal government has decided to sell Balloki and Haveli Bahadur Shah power plants for $2 billion to a gulf country.*

The main reason came across the selling of Power plants is that no friendly countries are assisting Pakistan Financially as Pakistan is in need of Financial Aid.

The government has made preparations to sell the power plants for $2 billion. Both Power plants are planned to be sold to Gulf countries.

Furthermore, the government has also decided to sell shares of the three oil and gas companies including the OGDCL. This is very sad to see friendly countries not helping Pakistan in time of need.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luosifen

Call for notifying tariffs of 600MWs wind, solar power projects


ISLAMABAD, July 31 (Gwadar Pro) - Foreign investors, including Chinese, Kuwaiti and German compani




gwadarpro.pk





Call for notifying tariffs of 600MWs wind, solar power projects​ 
By Khalid Aziz | Gwadar Pro Jul 31, 2022



ISLAMABAD, July 31 (Gwadar Pro) - Foreign investors, including Chinese, Kuwaiti and German companies have recently called upon the federal government to issue notifications of the tariffs of as many as 11 wind and solar energy projects with a total capacity of more than 600 megawatts of clean and cheaper electricity.
The tariffs of these projects have been duly approved by the National Electric Power Regulatory Authority (NEPRA) but have not been notified so far in the official gazette by the Ministry of Energy, due to which the sponsors are unable to proceed with their plans. NEPRA has approved the lowest tariffs of around 3.5 US cents per unit for these projects, according to a letter sent by the Pakistan Foreign Renewable Energy Investors Forum to the Minister for Federal Board of Investment.
The projects include NORINCO Int’l Thatta Power (100 MWs wind power plant) in Sindh province, sponsored by NORINCO International. The P&G Energy, sponsored by Germany-based ib Vogt GmbH, has obtained a license for a 62.2 MWs solar power plant in Gwadar. Also, the Kuwait-based Enertech has obtained a license for a 50 MWs solar power plant in Bostan, Balochistan province. Other projects include the Iran-Pak wind power plant (50 MWs), Sino Well (50 MWs), Shafi Wind (50 MWs), Javed Solar (50 MWs), Kulachi Solar (50 MWs) and Moro Power (25 MWs).
The Sindh government has also urged the federal government to issue notifications of the tariffs of these power plants so that work could be started on these projects.
Mustafa Abdullah, VP of the Forum and CEO of Moro Power Co., told Gwadar Pro that the matter could be resolved at the federal cabinet level. Prime Minister Shehbaz Sharif had recently assured officials of NORINCO Int’l of resolving the issues pertaining to their project.
These companies have already invested up to US$20 million in these projects on the purchase of land and paperwork and all the projects are ready for implementation, Mustafa said. He said that the projects were in line with the government’s vision for an increasing share of renewable energy in Pakistan’s power mix. The projects will attract US$450 million of foreign investment and create as many as 800 jobs, he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
Koto Hydropower Project To Be Functional By End Of Current Year​The Nation
*Jul 31, 2022

Peshawar * – Secretary Energy and Power Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Imtiaz Hussain Shah on Saturday said that construction work on 40.8-megawatt Koto Hydropower Project has reached to final phase and set to complete and start generation of cheap electricity by the end of the current calendar year.

He expressed these views during a visit to the site of Koto Hydropower Project in Dir Lower. Chief Executive Officer (CEO), Provincial Energy Development Organization (PEDO), Engineer Naeem Khan also accompanied the Secretary Energy and Power.

On the occasion, Project Director Koto Hydropower Project Engn Sultane Room and Deputy Director Engn Muqeemuddin briefed the Secretary regarding progress made over the project so far. They said that on improvement in security situation, Chinese Engineers returned to work and construction work is in full swing over the project. The Secretary Energy and Power while expressing satisfaction over the pace of work over the project. He directed further acceleration of the pace of work to complete the project on time to pass on its benefits to the people.

He said that completion of the project will usher a new era of socio-economic uplift in the area. PEDO, he said, will complete three projects this year that will collectively generate 63-megawatt cheap electricity and earn a receipt of billions of rupees annually for the province.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,..






Under Construction Mohmand Dam Hydro Power Project
Right Bank having a 3.5 km length with a 1km access Tunnel has been started. These tunnels will provide irrigation water to the area and a small powerhouse is proposed to generate 4.3MW power from these tunnels.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Second power plant of 330MW (HUBCO) THAR Block 2 Coal Power Project Inaugurated by CM Sindh Murad Ali Shah .
Thar is now contributing 990 MW to the National Grid based on indigenous fuels, Inshallah another 1650 MW will be added in the next 6 months.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
NTDC opts for digital transformation​World Bank funding business process automation project

Correspondent
August 04, 2022






Apart from laying new transmission lines, the company has to upgrade its entire system to provide support for an additional load of around 10,000MW,

*: Lahore :* National Transmission and Despatch Company (NTDC) Managing Director Engineer Dr Rana Abdul Jabbar Khan has said that the state-owned company is committed to achieving digital transformation by allocating necessary in-house resources.

He was speaking at a “kick-off ceremony” for the Enterprise Resource Planning (ERP) project, aimed at automating business processes in the company.

NTDC’s digital transformation journey started three years ago and its strategy is to work on short and long-term initiatives to achieve the goal.

“ERP project is finally kicking off. We are now officially starting the implementation of the project that will be completed in 18 months’ time period,” Khan said.

It was emphasised that it was the largest investment in terms of resource allocation with respect to business process automation in the NTDC’s history.

“I am expecting that all employees will actively participate, take ownership role and make required contribution,” he said. “Higher management will be closely monitoring this project’s progress and will facilitate the project team by providing complete support.”

The project is funded by the World Bank while Siemens Pakistan has won contract for the supply, design and implementation of ERP along with supply and commissioning of hardware.

_Published in The Express Tribune, August 4th, 2022._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
BEIJING, Aug 4, 2022 (APP) : The 330MW Thar Energy Limited Power Plant (TEL), a mine-mouth lignite-fired power plant under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) at Thar Coal Block II, Sindh, was successfully synchronized with the National Grid.

The Project is a joint venture among Hub Power Company Limited (HUBCO), Fauji Fertilizer Company Limited (FFC), and China Machinery Engineering Corporation (CMEC), which is also the EPC contractor, China Economic Net (CEN) reported.

The foreign financing for the Project was arranged via a Chinese syndicate led by China Development Bank whereas the local financing has been arranged via a syndicate led by Habib Bank Limited.

The project started construction in May 2018 from the sponsor’s equity to ensure a timely Commercial Operation Date (COD) and early utilisation of the local resources. The financial close of the project was achieved in January 2020.

Now, the project has successfully reached its commissioning phase and COD is expected by the end of this month. The Thar Energy Limited Plant utilizes indigenous Thar coal sourced by Sindh Engro Coal Mining Company (SECMC), a joint venture initiative of which HUBCO is also a shareholder. The utilization of indigenous fuel is a development that will further revolutionize the Pakistani energy sector.

It will enable the nation to become proficient in supporting its own energy needs through local resources rather than allocating funds to import fuel, which will significantly decrease the country’s import bill.

The TEL power plant has created numerous direct employment opportunities for the locals of Thar and adjoining communities. TEL and Thal Nova (another venture between HUBCO, Thal Limited, Novatex, CMEC, and Descon) have jointly employed over 3,700 locals for the construction.

TEL is the first coal-fired power plant in the country to be run entirely by the Pakistani workforce. Similarly, the Thal Nova power plant is also near completion. Collectively, these two power plants will provide 660 MWs of affordable and indigenous electricity.


----------



## ghazi52

*Gwadar Power Plant - 300 MW*


Project Progress Update
Tariff determined in Sep 2019.
Land acquired in Feb 2020.
GoP-IA and PPA signed on 8th April 2021.
Financial Close (FC) under process.


----------



## ghazi52

Wah, Punjab
Commissioning of 8.7MW of Solar Plant at Askari Cement Wah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..,
CMEC commissions 810 MWs power plant in Jhang​APP
Sat, 6 Aug 2022, 

https://www.app.com.pk/global/cmec-commissions-810-mws-power-plant-in-jhang/#





BEIJING, Aug 06 (APP): The China Machinery Engineering Corp. (CMEC) successfully commissioned two gas turbines (405 MWs each) of the Punjab Thermal Power Ltd. (PTPL) power plant in the Jhang district.

We have started simple-cycle commercial operations from the two RLNG-based gas turbines of total 810 megawatts capacity, PTPL said. Work on the 443 MWs steam turbine is also underway at fast pace to achieve the combined-cycle commercial operations, it added.

CMEC executed the project as the EPC (Engineering, Procurement and Construction) contractor, China Economic Net (CEN) reported.

PTPL has also signed an agreement with CMEC for operating the two gas turbines until the steam turbine is put into commercial operations, after which the two parties will renew the agreement to include the combined-cycle operations as well, an official of the CMEC explained.

Work on the steam unit is almost complete but will take around six more months in achieving commercial operations due to complicated pre-commissioning procedures including chemical cleaning of the boiler, the official said. The plant has a total combined-cycle capacity of 1242 MWs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Karot Hydropower Project – First CPEC Project under China-Pakistan Economic Corridor. The Project was put into full commercial operation on 29th June 2022.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.
CASA-1000: NTDC seeks $35m financing​Aug 12, 2022
BR
MUSHTAQ GHUMMAN

ISLAMABAD: National Transmission and Despatch Company (NTDC) has sought additional financing of $35 million for additional activities of the “challenging” Central Asia- South Asian Electricity Transmission and Trade Project (CASA-1000), well informed sources told Business Recorder.

According to the Aide Memoire, original cost of the project was $ 185 million, of which $ 92.66 million has already been disbursed whereas $ 46.74 million is to be released during current financial year. The closing date project will be extended by about three years from March 31, 2023 to December 31, 2025.

A World Bank Team led by Anthony Granville carried out the Implementation Mission from June 27 to July 7, 2022 to review the implementation of the project. The main objectives of the Mission were to: (i) discuss the implementation of the CASA-1000 Project; (ii) review project status, including procurement, contact management, financial management, disbursement, and reporting under the Projects; (iii) review the implementation status of the Converter Station and Electrode Station and line; (iv) get an update on the implementation of the Resettlement Action Plan (RAP); (v) Account Bank procurement; (vi) Technical Code; and (vii) the project restructuring process required from Pakistan.

The WB team met with the team leaders of the CASA-1000 project of NTDC. The Mission also met with representatives from the Ministry of Energy (Power Division) and the Ministry of Economic Affairs (MoEA). The Aide Memoire summarizes the implementation progress, key issues discussed, and agreements reached with NTDC.

The Bank in its Aide Memoire said that since all contracts have been awarded and are under implementation, the rating of the progress towards achievement of the objective of the project, which is to create the conditions for sustainable electricity trade between the Central Asian countries of Tajikistan and Kyrgyz Republic and the South Asian countries of Afghanistan and Pakistan is moderately satisfactory, while the overall implementation progress rating is also moderately satisfactory.

The Bank says contract of package TWO1- is the design, engineering and construction of 1100 Mega Watt (MW) High Voltage Direct Current (HVDC) converter station and electrode station at Nowshera, Pakistan - signed on September 21, 2018. Currently, the engineering and procurement works are progressing as planned with civil works completed at about 54 percent, while the installation is at 5 percent with overall construction progress at about 29 percent.

NTDC reported to the Mission that there was an incident on two towers on the CASA-1000 500kV HVDC Transmission Line, which is under construction and financed by Islamic Development Bank (ISDB). The contractor of the line had informed NTDC through a letter of June 27, 2022 which was forwarded to the Bank on June 29, 2022 that on June 24, 2022, Towers # 184 and 185 of the 500kV HVDC Transmission Line were targeted by planting explosive material on both towers. Tower #184 sustained severe destruction, while the base of Tower #185 was partially damaged. NTDC security department along with Frontier Corps (FC) are currently investigating the incident and an updated report along with a remedial measure to avoid such incidents in the future would be forwarded to the Bank.

The mission was informed by NTDC of the need for additional funds to complete the CASA-1000 project in Pakistan. This additional fund requirement is largely borne out of the need to meet extra payment for additional activities to make CASA- 1000 operational such as, studies and implementation of reverse power flow from Pakistan to Central Asia and others. The expected amount of the additional financing shall be $ 35 million. NTDC will send a request letter for additional financing through its parent Ministry and the Ministry of Economic Affairs to the Bank for consideration.

It was agreed during the Mission that the current project closing date of March 2023 is no longer feasible, given several delays that the project has experienced. It was agreed that the project closing date should be extended to December 31, 2025, to allow the Afghanistan project to catch up and completed. NTDC will formally send a request letter for the project closing date extension to December 31, 2025 for the Bank’s consideration.

Pakistan is a recipient of a $600,000 grant for CASA-1000 project. NTDC had sought approval from the Bank to utilize this grant for a number of capacity building activities and the deployment of video conference facilities at several locations. The approval for several trainings at Lahore University of Management Sciences (LUMS) had been granted by the Bank but the Mission agreed that the remaining funds in the grant shall be concentrated on capacity building for NTDC staff who will manage the IMC facility. 

It was agreed that the specialized training shall target 36 NTDC staff that provides maintenance to the HVDC equipment. Also, because interaction with Tajikistan and the Kyrgyz Republic, where Russian is the official language, the learning of the Russian language shall be captured and included in the local training for CASA-1000 PIU team and other NTDC staff.

The Mission was informed that the Government of Pakistan had received the request from CASA member countries to have an Inter-Governmental Committee (IGC) meeting. However, this idea has since been dropped.

The Mission was informed that all civil works at the site would be completed by December 2022. All equipment at the warehouse in Karachi was to be brought to Nowshera and therefore, it was agreed that there will no more extension of the warehouse leasing in Karachi. The Mission observed and emphasized that the equipment at the site should be properly and carefully stored to protect from flooding.

The Mission was informed that the Government of Pakistan is still in the process of providing a reviewed version of the Account Bank Agreement. It is expected that before the end of August 2022, the revised version of the account Bank Agreement should be ready.

The Bank’s Aide Memoire further states NTDC team has finalized the land acquisition process for the covered area of (500x500m2) at Charsadda (Awan-Abad).

The funds have been transferred to the district administration account in Charsadda, for early payment to the legal owners. The costs assessment of crops, trees and irrigation pumps have been evaluated and funds have been arranged by NTDC for the compensation to owners. The RAP for the electrode line has also been approved. NTDC will complete compensation payments of land acquisition and other entitlements per RAP before handing over the site to the contractor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Mohmand dam construction progress - 800 MW

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,,.
On August 11, relocated N15 road & Tunnel within the Suki Kinari Hydropower Project scope has been opened for traffic. The existing N15 highway, will be inundated with the reservoir impounding therefore relocated N15 was constructed at higher elevation.

On August 12, 2022, the last Stator frame has been hoisted successfully and lowered into the unit pit. The total lifting weight was 335 Tons which was accomplished with the help of the tandem operation of Bridge cranes. The Project has four (04) generating units.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.
*50MW Attabad hydropower project,*

The project is located on the right bank of the Hunza River, towards downstream end of Attabad Lake developed as a result of massive landslide approximately 21km long and 120m deep.

The work scope involved the review of feasibility, EPC Tender Documents and Construction Management. The Joint venture consist of Ms Dolsar (lead firm), NESPAK, ACE, PES, BARQAAB

Experts visited the site and interacted with WAPDA officials and discussed the various locations for proposed wier, powerhouse, intake structures etc.
Courtesy: Engr. Asad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Attabad Lake project....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

With the completion of 10 hydel power projects.

“These projects, which are scheduled to be completed from 2022 to 2029 in a phased manner, will add 11.7 million acre feet (MAF) of gross water storage and 11,300 megawatt (MW) of low-cost, clean and green hydroelectricity to the national grid,” Wapda Chairman, retired Lt Gen Sajjad Ghani, said after receiving detailed briefings on various projects.

“On-time completion is a huge challenge, but there lies an opportunity in these challenges as well. We can take the opportunity to lift Wapda’s stature at national as well as international level,” said Mr Ghani.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
*4500MW Diamer Basha Dam* –
Construction of Diversion Tunnels

An important structure for the construction of the main dam, the total length of the Diversion Tunnels 1&2 is about 2000m (912m & 1041m). Due to the larger cross-sectional area of horseshoe-shaped tunnels (220m²), the excavation was divided into layers.

The excavation on both tunnels is in progress from multiple work fronts however Diversion Tunnel 2 progress is advancing ahead.

The concrete lining in the completed section has already been commenced with steel formwork trolley.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
Power generation goes down​BR








*By choice or otherwise, Pakistan’s national grid power generation was down 10 percent year-on-year in July 2022. Less than 14 billion units for July, which has historically been the peak demand month, is the lowest July generation since July 2018. Even July 2020 during peak Covid had higher generation numbers.*

You could put it down to reduced temperatures, as monsoon came early, but continued load shedding across the length and breadth of the country suggests, the system was managed to make up for shortage of fuel. July was the second month running that year-on-year power generation went down, taking the 12-month moving average growth to 8 percent. It was hovering around 11 percent for the past six months.

There are signs of economic slowdown emerging, looking at high frequency statistics of the last two months. Industrial activity also seems to be slowing down, some of it forcibly to manage the country’s balance of payment. It is quite a setback considering that the government pinned its hopes on increasing the grid generation by 50 percent, and in the process bring down the power generation cost to Rs12/unit. There was no way it was going to be achieved ever, but things have actually turned for the worse. Not only have the demand and the capacity to generate at optimal efficiency dwindled, the affordability part of the equation has also gone haywire.







RLNG generation continues to be far from optimal, given how tight the spot market has been. August and September promise to be worse in terms of RLNG availability, as Pakistan authorities have been unable to attract successful bids for spot cargoes. Coal, on the other hand, is not as scarce, but only 13 percent share in total generation from coal shows, there were not that many dollars available to ensure timely coal imports.

On the brighter side, hydel generation seems to be getting back towards normalcy, with the share going up to 35 percent. Nuclear generation has also picked up – and in a rare event, had a higher share in generation at 14 percent, than that of coal.









The fuel charges adjustment sought for July 2022 stands at Rs4.7/unit, as the generation cost of Rs10.98/unit beats the revised reference fuel cost of Rs6.29/unit. Mind you, reference fuel costs have once again been revised upwards, and July reference fuel cost is 19 percent higher year-on-year. With base tariffs already up, August and September electricity bills will have significantly higher effective tariffs, given extremely high FCA.

Fuel adjustments stayed record high in FY22 and should cool down in FY23. But that will not necessarily mean lower effective tariff, as much of that has been incorporated into revised base tariffs. The base tariff is all set to go up for next two months as well, and high FCA will just make matters worse.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1317531529055130

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Under Construction Diamer Bhasha Hydropower Project*..

Construction activities are going on at Dyamar Bashadim project’s di-version tunnel, di-version canal, inlet, outlet, left and right abatement and other sites.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Tarbela dam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,..,
*Under Construction Pakistan's Mega Project - Diamer Basha Dam, (4500MW)*

The construction activities are in progress at different components of the Project.

On Completion, Diamer Basha Dam will have a gross water storage capacity of 8.1 MAF to irrigate 1.23 million acres of additional land. With an installed power generation capacity of 4,500 MW, the project will provide more than 18 billion units per annum to the National Grid. 

The construction of Diamer Basha Dam will also have a positive impact on the annual energy generation of the existing hydel power stations including Tarbela, Ghazi Bartoha etc. which will increase by another 2.5 billion units.

In addition, the life of Tarbela Dam, which has been playing a pivotal role in the progress of the country since 1974, will also increase by another 35 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

ghazi52 said:


> .,.,.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1317531529055130



Any final estimates about the loss in time incurred due to the floods for the project?

The govt was trying to make an inquiry board into this to find out why the project was so shabby that it got flooded, a laughable measure in itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
The private sector on Thursday announced their decision to set up Pakistan’s first ever one-gigawatt wind-solar hybrid power plant with the aim to counter the expensive power and climate crises in Pakistan.

“We are setting up the first private sector run power plant outside of the government’s ambit,” Engro Energy CEO Yusuf Siddiqui said while speaking at the Annual State of Renewables Conference 2022 organised by the Sustainable Development Policy Institute (SDPI) and Unilever.

“The one-gigawatt hybrid power plant (including thermal) will start producing 500 MW in the first phase by the end of 2024 and the remaining 500 MW will start production in 2025, at Jhampir, Sindh.”

Siddiqui explained that this was going to be the first plant in Pakistan being set up without having acquired a fixed rate of return from the government. “The company will produce power on its own and sell it to the private sector. This is what is happening in the US and Europe,” he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Last breakthrough of the Headrace Tunnel at Suki Kinari Hydropower Project took place on 8th September 2022.
23.2Km long headrace tunnel is being excavated through different access Adits/Tunnels. More than 3kilometer long tunnel sections (Adit A7- Adit A7a) breakthrough with high-accuracy alignment..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,..,,.
New solar plants: Dastgir says govt will complete bidding for 600MW pilot project today​
BR Web Desk
September 14, 2022


*Federal Minister for Energy Khurram Dastgir on Wednesday said the bidding process for a 600-megawatt (MW) pilot solar project will be completed today, which will determine the cost of these projects.*

Through these sources, 11,000MW of electricity will be added to the national grid in the coming years, he said.

Addressing a press conference in Islamabad, Dastgir said investors will be invited to evaluate the project, after which a reverse bidding process will be initiated.

He said shifting the entire electricity generation through indigenous sources will lower the burden on the national exchequer and provide cheap electricity to consumers.

Sharing features of the government’s energy policy, Dastgir said power plants built in the future will be based on indigenous sources, including hydel, solar, wind, Thar coal and nuclear.

“The reason is that prices of oil and gas, which are mostly imported, have skyrocketed in the international market. This would also ensure energy security."

Dastgir said the cost of electricity generated using solar and wind sources are 50-60% cheaper than other sources. The minister added that solar energy would aid in mitigating pollution as well.

“Moreover, pressure on the country’s power sector, which is under huge debt due to subsidies, would be alleviated,” said the minister.

Dastgir said that the government intends to install 2,000MW of renewable energy projects in rural areas through micro solar projects of 1-2MW, adding government buildings and tube wells will be solarised.

“The goal is to provide cheap electricity to consumers,” he said.

He said the government is working on a number of power projects which will add 2,000MW of electricity to the national grid by next year. “The Shanghai Thar coal of 1,320MW would be inaugurated later this year.”

On Tuesday, Prime Minister Shehbaz Sharif said that Pakistan’s future hinged on extensive utilisation of renewable energy as these alternative resources of energy could help generate inexpensive power.

Earlier this month, Prime Minister's Office (PMO) gave a deadline of a couple of weeks for mapping 6,000-MW solar projects across the country and proposed a tariff along with indexation to attract international investment.

These directions were issued at a meeting on September 5, 2022, presided over by Special Assistant to Prime Minister on Effective Governance, Dr Jehanzeb Khan, a close relative of Azam Khan, who was a secretary in the government of Imran Khan


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.
Lucky to install 25.3MW captive solar power project in Karachi at estimated cost of Rs3bn​

Announces agreement with Orient Energy Systems
BR Web Desk 
September 14, 2022









*Lucky Cement Limited, one of Pakistan’s biggest cement manufacturers, announced entering into an arrangement with Orient Energy Systems (Private) Limited, an engineering company, for the supply and installation of 25.3 MW captive solar power project at its Karachi plant.*

In a notice sent to the Pakistan Stock Exchange (PSX) on Wednesday, the cement manufacturer shared that the estimated cost of the project is Rs3 billion.

“The company is in the process of establishing Letter of Credit (LCs) for import of equipment, which is subject to receiving approval from the State Bank of Pakistan (SBP),” read the notice.

The project is expected to be completed in approximately eight months after the establishment of LC, said the company.

It added that the power project is in addition to the earlier announced 34MW captive solar power project with a 5.589MW Reflex energy storage at the company's plant in Pezu, Lakki Marwat.

“Sustainability and adoption of clean energy has remained a cornerstone of the Company's strategy and it was one of the first cement companies to install waste heat recovery (WHR) units at both its plant sites.

“The company's initiatives for investment in renewable energy projects will play a key role in cost savings as well as reduction of country's reliance on imported fuel.”

Earlier in June, Lucky Cement’s Board of Directors authorised its management to undertake a feasibility study for a renewable energy project at its plant in Karachi.

Moreover, back in March, Lucky Electric Power Company Limited (LEPCL), a wholly-owned subsidiary of Lucky Cement, successfully completed the commissioning of its 660MW supercritical, lignite coal-based power plant at Deh Ghangiaro, Bin Qasim, Karachi.

The power plant was synchronised with the national grid towards the end of CY 2021 and achieved Commercial Operations Date (COD) on March 21, 2022.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
KP CM seeks feasibility study as power production from waste planned​Bureau Report
September 14, 2022

PESHAWAR: Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Chief Minister Mahmood Khan on Tuesday set a one-month deadline for the relevant authorities to conduct a feasibility study for the establishment of a waste-to-energy plant.

“The proposed bio-fuel plant will not only help the province achieve energy self-sufficiency but will control environmental pollution as well,” the chief minister told a cabinet meeting here.

The meeting was also attended by the chief secretary, additional chief secretary, senior member of the Board of Revenue, and administrative secretaries of government departments.

According to spokesman for the government Barrister Mohammad Ali Saif, who later addressed a presser, the chief minister also ordered amendments to the relevant laws on the acquisition of land for universities and said no more than 100 kanals of land should be procured for a university to protect agricultural lands.




> Cabinet okays climate change policy with focus on reduction of greenhouse gas emissions




The cabinet also approved the KP Climate Change Policy and Action Plan, 2022, with a focuses on the reduction of the vulnerability of natural and human systems as well as lessening greenhouse gas emissions through technological or nature-based solutions.

“The new climate change policy is in consonance with the objectives of the Revised National Climate Change Policy 2021 and will address as many as nine agroecological zones of the province, including tribal districts,” the spokesman said.

He said the policy’s successful implementation would open new avenues to attract international climate financing in adaptation and mitigation sectors, allowing the province to achieve sustainable development and create resilience against natural disasters securing the province’s fragile economy in confronting future environmental challenges.

Mr Saif quoted the chief minister as saying Khyber Pakhtunkhwa is the first province to devise own climate change policy after the 18th Constitutional Amendment.

The cabinet reviewed some of its decisions made in the June 13, 2022, special budget meeting and approved reduction of the Ad hoc Allowance, 2022, from 16 per cent to 15 per cent to be granted to all provincial government employees on running basic pay “with no immediate pay-as-you-go deduction towards the Defined Contribution Pension Programme.”

The spokesman also said the decision regarding calculation of pension emoluments on the basis of the last three years average basic pay with effect from July 1, 2022, was held in abeyance.

He said the cabinet approved the extension of the Water and Sanitation Services Company Bannu’s jurisdiction to 11 village councils and five neighbourhood councils falling within the ambit of the local assistant director (local government) to benefit 89,596 residents.

Mr Saif said the cabinet also approved lease agreement between the local government development and the culture department for leasing out 100 kanals of land on the Mardan Bypass Road to the latter for establishing a cultural complex in Mardan.

He said the cabinet also approved the inclusion of patwar halqas of Sulatanr and Jarogo valleys in the jurisdiction of the Upper Swat Development Authority to enable the authority to carry out its functions regarding promotion of eco-tourism and environment-friendly development effectively.

The spokesman said approval was also accorded to the upgradation of four employees of the defunct Fata Development Corporation, including Mohammad Suleman Khan, Mohammad Rafiq, Sanaullah and Fazal Rabi, as well as the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Private Schools Regulatory Authority (Amendment) Act, 2022.

The cabinet approved the posting of Zakaullah Khattak to the vacant post of the managing director of the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Urban Mobility Authority and the regularisation of 21 officers of the Special Police Force against vacancies in various districts.

_Published in Dawn, September 14th, 2022_

https://www.facebook.com/sharer/sha...awn.com/news/1709949&display=popup&ref=plugin


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
Dasu Hydropower Project is a run of river project on the Indus River located 7km upstream of Dasu Town, District Kohistan (Upper), Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

The site is 74km downstream of proposed Diamer Basha Dam site and 345km from Islamabad. Project will generate 4320MW (12 Units x360 MW each) hydroelectric power with annual energy of 21445GWh and will be developed in two Stages (I&II).

Stage-I will generate 2160MW (06 Units x 360MW each) with annual energy of 12,222GWh.
Stage-I will be completed in five (05) years. The project is being financed by the World Bank.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.
*Chairman WAPDA visits Diamer Basha Dam to review construction activities
Project’s completion scheduled in 2029

September 22, 2022:* Chairman WAPDA Lt Gen Sajjad Ghani (Retd) visited Diamer Basha Dam, being constructed on River Indus, 40 Km downstream of Chilas town. DG FWO Maj Gen Kamal Azfar accompanied him during the visit. CEO Diamer Basha Dam Company, CEO Diamer Basha Consultants Group, and representatives of the Contractors i.e. Power China and FWO were also present on the occasion.

Chairman WAPDA visited sites of dam abutments, diversion system, permanent access bridge, contractor’s camp and reviewed the construction activities. Earlier, the project management briefed about the targets and progress achieved. The project is scheduled to be completed in 2029. The Chairman urged project teams to complete the project in earlier time frame.

It is pertinent to mention that Diamer Basha Dam will have a gross water storage capacity of 8.1 MAF sufficient to irrigate 1.23 million acres of additional land. With installed power generation capacity of 4,500 MW, the project will provide 18 billion green and low-cost electricity units on average to the National Grid every year. With completion of Diamer Basha Dam, the life of Tarbela Dam will also increase by another 35 years.

A sum of Rs.78.5 billion has been earmarked for welfare of local population in the project area. Besides, 4,100 locals of the project area have been provided employment opportunities. Jobs opportunities for locals will increase further with progress on the project.


----------



## ghazi52

.,,..,
*Inauguration ceremony of Gulpur Hydro Power - 102 MW*

Inauguration ceremony of Gulpur Hydro Power Project developed by Korea Southeast Power Company.

Gulpur Hydropower Project is the third independent hydropower project in Pakistan. It is an operational run-of-the-river hydroelectric generation project located on Poonch River, a major tributary of Jhelum River near Gulpur in Kotli District of Azad Kashmir, Pakistan. The site is about 167 km from Federal Capital Islamabad and 285 km from Punjab's and is approachable directly from Islamabad and Lahore by a two-lane, all weather paved, partly mountainous road. The location of the Project is about 28 km upstream of Mangla Dam Reservoir.

The project designed for the generation of 102 megawatts consisting of two Kaplan-type turbine units with average energy output of 436 Gwh. Gulpur Hydropower Project is a part of least-cost energy generation plan, being executed by WAPDA to harness the indigenous hydropower resources of the country. 

WAPDA awarded the contract to MIRA Power Limited, a subsidiary of Korean company KOSEP, an independent power producer (IPP) being developed in private sector on BOOT basis (Build, Own, Operate and Transfer) under Government of Pakistan Policy for Power Generation Projects 2002 as adopted in Azad Jammu & Kashmir. The project has the capability of generating an average annual energy of 465 GWh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,,
In the wake of devastating floods, the Mohmand Dam’s completion, which is under construction in KPK, has been delayed by one more year. Its cost overrun is estimated to increase by Rs20-25 billion. This is because the coffer dam constructed for diversion tunnel had breached when the Swat River faced high flows after unprecedented heavy rains, senior officials at WAPDA and Ministry of Water Resources said.

With the breach of cofferdam, the under-construction diversion tunnel also sustained huge damage. According to the PC-I, they said, the Mohmand Dam was to be completed and commissioned in December, 2025 at the cost of Rs311 billion. But because of the flood that also hit the coffer dam and diversion tunnel, the cost of the project is estimated to increase by Rs20-25 billion following the cost escalation to be incurred on purchase of material and required items during the period of one more year. The construction work on the dam began on September 20, 2019.

“Investigation has begun to know the reasons why the coffer dam had breached and if the quality of the dam was not up to the mark. A probe has been kick-started on the directives of Prime Minister Shehbaz Sharif. The premier had issued these directions when he visited the site of Mohmand Dam when the flood roiled Munda Headworks and inflicted damage to the under-construction Mohmand Dam.”

The officials said that the Swat flood was unprecedented in its nature because of the cloud burst and heavy rains, so the breaching of coffer dam and damage to the diversion tunnel was quite natural. They said that because of the flood calamity of high intensity, it should be declared not less than a force majeure. If force majeure is declared, then the construction companies working in Mohmand Dam and the executing agency WAPDA will not be able to penalize each other and both will not be held responsible for the damage. However, the cost overrun will be borne by the government.

Once the Mohmand Dam gets completed, it will not only help mitigate floods’ adverse impacts but will also help irrigate 16,737 acres in KPK. Apart from it, the dam will also generate cheaper electricity of 800 MW.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,,.
Construction work on multipurpose Mohmand Dam Hydropower Project has been carrying out day and night. Resultantly, the project is moving ahead with a good pace.

It will store about 1.2 million acre feet (MAF) of water, generate 800 megawatt (MW), contribute 2.86 billion units of low-cost hydel electricity annually to the National Grid and help mitigate floods in Peshawar, Charsadda and Naushera. Besides supplementing 160,000 acres of existing land, about 16,700 acres of new land will also be irrigated because of Mohmand Dam. In addition, 300 million gallons water per day will also be provided to Peshawar for drinking purpose. Annual benefits of the project have been estimated at Rs. 51.6 billion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,..,.
*Chairman WAPDA visits Tarbela Dam, T-5 Hydropower Project*

T-5 Project scheduled to start power generation in 2025, Chairman briefed
September 27, 2022: Chairman WAPDA Lt Gen Sajjad Ghani (Retd) has said that Tarbela Dam has been phenomenally contributing towards economic and social development in Pakistan since its completion in 1974. Under-construction Tarbela 5th Extension Hydropower Project (T-5) will increase its hydel generation.

Chairman WAPDA expressed these views during his visit to Tarbela Dam today. He had a detailed round of Ghazi Barrage downstream of Tarbela Dam, intake, penstock and power house sites of T-5 Project, Tarbela Hydel Power Station and Tarbela 4th Extension Hydel Power Station.

Earlier, GM Tarbela Dam/PD T-5 Project briefed the Chairman about effective operation and benefits of Tarbela Dam. He was also briefed about the progress on the under-construction T-5 Project, which is scheduled for generation in 2025. GM (Power) Tarbela made a presentation about the matters related to the operation and maintenance of the 3478 MW-Tarbela Hydel Power Station and the 1410 MW-Tarbela 4th Extension Hydel Power Station.

Tarbela Dam has been a vital project for irrigated agriculture and economy of the country, because it provides water for agriculture, mitigates floods and generates a sizeable quantum of low-cost and environment friendly hydel electricity to the National Grid. As many as 64 million acre feet of water are released annually from Tarbela Dam to meet irrigation needs of the country. 

In addition, Tarbela Hydel Power Station and Tarbela 4th Extension Hydel Power Station have contributed 540.37 billion units and 17.30 billion units green, clean and cheap electricity to the National Grid respectively since their commissioning. 


Tarbela has the singular honour of possessing more than half of the total installed capacity of hydel generation in Pakistan. With completion of under construction 1530 MW-T-5 Project, the existing installed capacity at Tarbela will rise from 4888 MW to 6418 MW.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.
*Under Construction Dasu Hydropower Project
*
Stage-I will generate 2160MW (06 Units x 360MW each) with annual energy of 12,222GWh.

Stage-I will be completed in five (05) years. The project is being financed by the World Bank.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.
*4500MW Diamer Basha Dam – Construction of Diversion Tunnels*

An important structure for the construction of the main dam, the total length of the Diversion Tunnels 1&2 is about 2000m (912m & 1041m). Due to the larger cross-sectional area of horseshoe-shaped tunnels (220m²), the excavation was divided into layers. 

The excavation on both tunnels is in progress from multiple work fronts however Diversion Tunnel 2 progress is advancing ahead.

The concrete lining in the completed section has already been commenced with steel formwork trolley.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Pakistan's power generation cost up nearly 46% YoY in Sep as production declines​BR
October 17, 2022


The total cost of generating electricity in the country jumped nearly 46%, hitting Rs9.91 KWh in September 2022 compared to Rs6.80 KWh registered in the same month last year.

However, on a month-on-month (MoM) basis, electricity generation cost declined marginally by 1.5%.

“On a MoM basis, the decrease in fuel cost is witnessed mainly due to a rise in wind and solar-based generation,” said Arif Habib Limited (AHL) in a note on Monday.

“In addition to this, coal and furnace oil-based costs of generation declined by 12% MoM and 3% MoM, respectively,” it added.

Moreover, power generation went down by 8.2% on a yearly basis to 12,878 GWh (17,886 MW) in September 2022, compared to 14,032 GWh (19,489 MW) in the same month last year. On a monthly basis, electricity generation also registered a drop of 8.4%, as compared to 14,053 GWh.

Pakistan's electricity generation cost up 57% YoY in August as production dips

During 1QFY23, power generation also recorded a drop of 10.3% YoY to 41,081 GWh (18,606 MW), in comparison to 45,790 GWh (20,738 MW) during 1QFY22.

Data on generation mix revealed that electricity generation decline on a yearly basis was led by coal 1,449 GWh, and Regasified Liquefied Natural Gas (RLNG) 1,821 GWh, which decreased by 39.4% and 31.3%, respectively.

Moreover, power generation from hydel and gas sources stood at 4,404 GWh and 1,449 GWh respectively, also showing a YoY decline of 13.4% and 3.4%, respectively, on a yearly basis.

In September, hydel was the leading source of power generation, accounting for 34.2% of the generation mix. Whereas, power generation from nuclear improved to 17.6%, after recording a YoY increase of 76.7% at 2,266 GWh.

Moreover, electricity generation from wind sources improved significantly by 102.6%, as the renewable source share in the power generation mix increased to 3.6% in September 2022, in comparison to 1.6% in the same month last year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,..,
Power generation: The slide continues​BR 

*It is clearly a pattern now. For the fourth month running, the country’s electricity generation has gone down year-on-year. September 2022 saw 12.5 billion generated on a net basis, down 8 percent year-on-year. Recall that electricity generation had increased year-on-year for 22 straight months starting from June 2020 – with the reversal starting in June 2022. The 12-month moving average generation is at its lowest in 8 months, growing only at 3.7 percent. The dip is sharper than the previous two dips witnessed during Covid and the 2019 economic slowdown.*

It will be a while before granular data is made public, but anecdote suggests the bulk of the demand reduction has come from reduced industrial activity. LSM data for June and July give enough early indication of what the first half of FY23 will look like. The drop in electricity demand for August and September offers a glimpse into what the upcoming months for LSM look like. Mind you, industrial consumption accounts for more than a quarter of all electricity demand in Pakistan.







Floods have thrown another dimension to the demand scenario, as a slowdown in tubewell usage is widely expected, which could add another percentage point to the downside. The demand destruction was always seen coming and would not be an easy task to arrest the slide, as it also coincides with a historic rise in consumer end tariffs.

The authorities have pinned the hopes of better recovery in the power sector on incremental demand. Higher tariffs pose a challenge to both demand recovery and T&D losses. Fuel shortages in winter are now almost a certainty, and capacity costs will go through the roof pretty soon, with reduced demand. The monthly fuel adjustments have now expectedly reverted to mean, as FY22 was clearly, an anomaly.







The reference tariffs have been adjusted upwards significantly with the revision in base tariffs. In some cases, as high as 100 percent, which obviously makes the need for upward FPA much smaller. The reference fuel tariff for September 2022, for instance, is 97 percent higher year-on-year. The FPA requirement is peanuts. But that does not mean reduced overall tariffs, as base tariffs now reflect the increased reference fuel costs.

With winters approaching, and imported gas in short supply, furnace oil will remain in the mix, even if it is the priciest option today. Nothing much has changed in the past decade or so. The only change you keep seeing periodically is in the guise of tariff rationalization. The T&D losses continue to be painfully high, collection going down, merit order violations are up, and fuel supply management is abysmal. The ingredients are the same, the outcome would be nothing different, yet again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
LUMS Energy Institute releases second edition of ‘Pakistan Electricity Outlook 2022’​Recorder Report 

*ISLAMABAD: The LUMS Energy Institute released its second edition of Pakistan Electricity Outlook 2022 - a report with a detailed analysis of the electric power system of Pakistan. It carries a critical review of the National Transmission & Despatch Company’s Indicative Generation Capacity Expansion Plan (IGCEP) for 2021.*

During the ceremony, Dr Fiaz Chaudhary, Director, of LUMS Energy Institute, shared that following the launch of the first edition of the Pakistan Electricity Outlook released in January 2020, spurred unprecedented decisions in the power sector by the government.

“LUMS Energy Institute was established as a think-tank and centre of excellence for improved policy outcomes across the energy landscape of Pakistan. We are proud to operate as a knowledge hub of Pakistan in the most objective manner and will continue to do so to exemplify talent, independence, and professionalism,” said Dr Chaudhary.

The Report involves modelling and analysis of the NTDC system through LUMS in-house Power Dispatch Model (LPDM) from 2022 up to 2029-30.

The results cover several points like capacity and energy balance, dispatch analyses by fuel type, capacity payments, energy payments, power purchase price, and projected quantities of fuels. It also analyses nine alternative scenarios to demonstrate the impact on IGCEP outlook, when key variables are changed.

The Pakistan Electricity Outlook 2022 reveals that a period of the expensive capacity surplus will sustain over the modelled period, ranging from over 15% in summers to over 40% in winters over peak demand, despite an optimistic growth in projected demand.

This means that the amount of capacity the government has already installed (including that which is under construction/development)—the power system—will remain in surplus capacity, much more than needed. As a result, consumers will be bound to pay for this excess capacity regardless of use, which is currently 900 billion and will rise to 1600 billion by 2030.

Representatives of public and private Energy companies took part in the event and lauded the efforts of the Institute. The Report was presented to US Ambassador Donald Blome who visited the LUMS Energy Institute to discuss potential collaboration in Green Energy solutions.

Copyright Business Recorder, 2022

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
ISLAMABAD, Oct 23 (APP):As many as 11 power projects with accumulative capacity of 6,369 MW under China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) have been commissioned while 10 more projects are under various stages of development.
According to data, in the energy mix of CPEC power projects, coal is leading with 8,220 MW, hydel 3,428 MW, Solar 1000 MW and wind 400 MW.

The projects already completed are included 1320 MW each Sahiwal Coal Power, Port Qasim, China-HUB Coal Power, 660 MW Engro Thar Power and Mine, 330 MW HUBCO Thar, 720 MW Karot Hydropower, 400 MW Quaid-e-Azam Solar Park, 100 MW UEP Wind Farm, 99 MW Three Gorge Wind Power Projects, 50 MW each Sachal Wind Farm and Hydro China Dawood Wind.

The projects which are under various stages of development are included 1,320 MW Shanghai Electric (TCB-1) and Mine, 330 MW ThalNova Thar Power, Azad 700.7 MW Azad Pattan Hydropower Project, 1,124 MW Kohala Hydropower, 884 MW Suki Kinari Hydropower, 1,320 MW Thar (Oracle) Coal Plant, 600 MW Quaid-e-Azam Solar Park, 300 MW Gwadar Coal/Solar Power Plant and 50 MW each Cacho Wind Power and Westren Energy Pvt Ltd.

330 MW ThalNova Thar Power Project will start generation by December while 1320 MW Shanghai Electric will commence its generation before the next summer season.

There are some six potential power projects which is expected to be included in CPEC in future are 640 MW Mahl Hydropower, 135 MW Taunsa Hydropower, 350 MW Toren More Hydropower, 260 MW Jameshill More Hydropower and 80 Phander Hydropower Projects.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
World Bank to fund Two power projects​$450m loan will be provided for Madyan, Gabral projects

Our Correspondent
October 28, 2022







*PESHAWAR: *The World Bank (WB) will fund two hydropower projects of 245 megawatts in Swat district next year, the completion of which will bring an annual income of more than Rs13 billion to the province.

The WB will lend money to the Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P) government.

In this regard, an important meeting was held under the chairmanship of Secretary Energy and Power Nisar Ahmad Khan, with the project directors of WB regarding progress on both the projects. The meeting was also attended by Special Secretary Energy Tashfeen Haider, Chief Executive PEDO Engineer Naeem Khan, Chief Engineer PEDO Shah Hussain.

While giving a briefing to the energy secretary, it was revealed that the WB will fund the construction of two hydropower projects in Swat district next year.

It is part of the development of K-P energy sector and includes the 157 MW Madyan Hydropower Project and 88 MW Gabral Kalam Hydropower Project.

In this regard, a $450 million agreement has been signed between the WB and the provincial government.

These projects will be completed by 2027, which will generate an annual income of more than Rs13 billion.

The process of appointing an international consultant for the projects has been completed, who has started work on the work plan and future strategy of the project and the practical work on the projects under the planning will be started from this year.

In the meeting, Nisar Ahmad Khan appreciated the steps taken by the WB for the provision of financial support in the energy sector and the development of the energy sector in the province and expressed the hope that foreign investment will come to the province from the above mentioned projects, which will help the province’s development and the provincial economy will be stabalised.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
World Bank to provide more than $3bn for energy infrastructure development in Pakistan​Tahir Sherani 
November 7, 2022

The World Bank (WB) has agreed to provide more than $3 billion to Pakistan for infrastructure development in the energy sector, according to a press release issued by the Power Division on Monday.

The international lender will also provide assistance in the Dasu hydropower project. “The World Bank is assisting in energy efficiency and conservation programmes, apart from helping provinces in installing solar projects,” it said.

The development followed a meeting between the World Bank delegation and Minister for Energy Khurram Dastgir.

Dastgir informed the delegation that the government had taken “tough and difficult decisions” in the power sector, referring to the increase in electricity prices, which he said were “politically difficult” but the government was committed to ensuring sustainability in the energy sector.

“The minister said the government is committed to providing relief to the common man. The minister appreciated that the Bank recognised the challenges faced by the country and the difficult decisions taken in wake of it.”

He added that climate change had made a “devastating impact” on Pakistan’s economy and the energy sector.

The delegation was also briefed on the CASA-1000 and Dasu power projects.

Last week, the World Bank also signed two agreements with the government to extend $500 million worth of two separate loans to Punjab and Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

The loans pertained to Punjab Resilient and Inclusive Agriculture Transformation Project worth $200 million and Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Accessibility Project worth $300 million.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

KPK...
Federal Minister for Energy to lay foundation stone of 500KV transmission line at Malakandi Paras, 75km... 500 KV transmission line will add electricity generation to the national grid from 884MW Suki Kinar Hydropower project.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593521259626737665

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
China’s shifting energy investments in Pakistan, from coal to renewables​Shahzeb Jillani
November 23, 2022








A wind power plant in Jhimpir, southern Pakistan. Wind projects in this region have been one of several renewable energy projects to have received Chinese investment in recent years. — Photo courtesy: Hasan Zaidi / Alamy
Until about a decade ago, the Jhimpir region in Sindh was a dry, barren stretch of land, inhabited by nomadic tribes. Today, it is home to hundreds of mammoth rotating blades in about two dozen wind farms.

Around 90 kilometres from Karachi, Jhimpir is the heartland of the country’s largest ‘wind corridor’, which has the potential to produce 11,000 megawatts (MW) of clean energy.

Among early investors was the China Three Gorges Corporation, a Chinese state-owned power company, operating under an investment holding company, China Three Gorges South Asia Investment Limited.
The company has funded and built three wind projects with a combined capacity of nearly 150 MW. The first of these began construction in 2012.

The latter two projects, completed in 2018, were funded under the China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), an integral part of Beijing’s flagship multibillion-dollar Belt and Road Initiative (BRI).
In an official statement following Prime Minister Shehbaz Sharif’s visit to China on Nov 1-2, the premier reaffirmed the importance of CPEC to Pakistan’s development.

For the time being, renewables represent only a small portion of Pakistan’s power generation mix. Of a total of 43,775 MW, installed capacity for wind and solar represent around 4.2 per cent (1,831 MW) and 1.4pc (630 MW) respectively, according to the National Electric Power Regulatory Authority’s State of Industry 2022 report.

In terms of CPEC, the November 2022 joint statement from China and Pakistan listed oil and gas as among the “priority areas of CPEC cooperation”.

But a recent shift in the direction of Chinese investment may be hugely significant for the country’s energy future, and the climate.
The shift from coal?​In the years before the launch of CPEC in 2015, Pakistan was desperate to end its long, crippling power shortages.
The country was keen to develop its untapped indigenous coal in Thar desert, but multilateral financial institutions were not interested. Along came China in 2013, with an offer to lend massive amounts for infrastructure development and coal mining.

Details of the financing deals are a closely guarded secret, but multiple Chinese-funded coal projects followed. Eight completed or under-construction coal projects are listed as part of CPEC, totalling 6,900 MW, which include four on Thar coal.

Then in 2021, after growing pressure on China — currently the world’s biggest polluter — to curb its greenhouse gas emissions, Beijing announced it would not build new coal-fired power plants overseas, and would increase support for low-carbon energy.

In December 2020, Pakistan announced that it would not build any new power projects that depend on imported coal, and pledged that by 2030, 60pc of its energy will come from clean and renewable sources.

The government has since scrapped a number of potential coal projects, including a 300 MW plant at the Chinese-controlled Gwadar sea port in Balochistan. Reportedly, it is to be replaced by a solar plant.
‘Greening’ CPEC​As Beijing tries to rebrand the BRI as an eco-friendly initiative, Chinese officials have promoted the idea of a ‘green’ CPEC. But Hina Aslam, research fellow at the Sustainable Development Policy Institute (SDPI), a think tank in Islamabad, points out that “in the energy sector, it has meant a greater focus on hydro rather than wind and solar”.

Besides wind energy in Jhimpir, China Three Gorges Corporation is investing heavily in what it is globally known for: hydropower (the company is behind the Three Gorges Dam in China, the world’s biggest power station).

In June 2022, it completed a 720 MW project in Karot in northern side of the country.
Work is advancing on a 1,124 MW hydropower plant near Muzaffarabad, and a third 640 MW project has recently been approved in Mahl. The same company is behind both projects.


Put together, China Three Gorges aims to produce 2,500 MW of renewable energy in Pakistan, mostly through hydro. The Pakistan government – like many others – includes hydropower under the umbrella of renewable energy, but this is disputed by many environmentalists due to the often high environmental, social and financial costs of hydropower, including disruption of important riverine ecosystems. In Pakistan, dams are also politically contentious and a source of discord between upstream and downstream provinces. Yet, both Beijing and Islamabad appear keen to pursue hydropower.

But there are huge challenges facing Pakistan’s shift to renewable energy. “A lack of consistency in policy has been the biggest issue,” says Noman Sohail, senior business manager at China Three Gorges South Asia Investment Ltd.

“Arranging lenders and finance for renewable projects is not a problem. But it’s disorienting when policies are reversed, tariffs renegotiated and unpaid capacity payments allowed to pile up.”
Growing popularity of solar​There is one form of renewable energy in particular that presents immense potential for Pakistan, but which has seen little investment to date: solar. A World Bank study in 2020 urged Pakistan to urgently expand solar and wind “to at least 30 per cent of electricity generation capacity by 2030, equivalent to around 24,000 MW”.

As of 2022, the proportion is 5.6pc according to the National Electric Power Regulatory Authority’s State of Industry 2022 report.

Pakistan’s slow take-up of solar energy is evident from the fact that of the 21 energy projects completed or in development under CPEC, only one is solar: the 1,000 MW Quaid-i-Azam Solar Park in Cholistan Desert, Punjab, built by Chinese company Zonergy.

This project, promoted as one of the world’s biggest solar parks, was meant to be completed by 2017. But only 40pc of this capacity has been implemented so far.





The Quaid-i-Azam Solar Park in Bahawalpur. — Photo courtesy: Zofeen T Ebrahim / The Third Pole

Suleman Rehman, chief executive of Burj Capital, a Dubai-based investment company focused on renewable energy in Pakistan, says that regardless of the government’s apparent lack of focus, the demand for affordable solar power is growing exponentially.

“The competition is getting intense. More and more local players are coming up every month. Installing a 4MW solar project is no longer a big deal for us,” says Rehman.

According to Rehman, the private sector is not waiting for policymakers to facilitate the energy transition. Those who can are turning to the solar option. That explains the recent proliferation of rooftop photovoltaic panels in big cities, as well as in off-grid villages across the country.
The solar future​Costly fuel imports have already had a crippling effect on Pakistan’s economy. This year, the volatility of global energy prices, exacerbated by Russia’s invasion of Ukraine, took a damaging toll on Pakistan’s foreign exchange reserves. The country was on the verge of a default before the International Monetary Fund agreed to step in to help it stay afloat.

In an attempt to reduce dependence on imported fuel, on 1 September 2022 Prime Minister Shahbaz Sharif announced the rapid deployment of 10,000 MW of solar power in the country. But details of how this will be achieved, and by when, are sketchy.

The plan reportedly involves transitioning all public sector buildings to solar power. The proposal also encourages power plants running on coal, oil and gas to partially shift to solar power.

China will have a crucial role to play if this shift to solar is to happen, says Rehman, though it may come in a different form than the mega-projects seen under CPEC.

“China will still have a big role because they are producing the cheapest [solar] equipment worldwide. But I really hope the government won’t put this under CPEC because that would put local players at a disadvantage,” says Rehman.

Some Chinese companies will still be involved in investment in solar, but most will not be interested in small local projects, he feels. “In my experience, customers are happy for us to import Chinese-manufactured technology or their raw material, but they prefer to have local contractors and engineers to deal with.”

So far, Pakistan’s dependence on imports from China has prevented creation of local supply chains, says Rehman. That, he says, will need to change if the country is serious about exploiting its solar potential. “The government can facilitate this transition by encouraging domestic manufacturing,” argues Rehman.










Analysis: China’s shifting energy investments in Pakistan, from coal to renewables


Several China-backed wind projects are now underway, and Islamabad says it is ready to go big on solar.



www.dawn.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,,.,.






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1223056371965160

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

././






Mangla Dam in 1966. It is the sixth-largest dam in the world.
Courtesy : C. Ball

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,..,
*Refurbishment project of units five and six of Mangla Dam *

Prime Minister on Monday inaugurated the refurbishment project of units five and six of Mangla dam aimed at enhancing its electricity generation capacity.

Speaking on the occasion, the prime minister termed the project a "wonderful example" of cooperation between Pakistan and the United States.

He said the total cost of the up-gradation project is $483 million, of which $150 million were provided by the US as a grant.

The premier emphasised the need for further enhancing bilateral cooperation between Islamabad and Washington in the field of trade and investment.

Alluding to the contributions Mangla dam has made to the country's economy, PM Shehbaz said "Pakistan cannot afford expensive energy on which annually Rs27 billion are currently being spent".

He underlined the need for exploiting indigenous resources including hydel, solar, air and coal to produce cheap electricity.

Shehbaz also said the present government has prepared a project to generate 10,000 megawatts of electricity through solar energy and that a 1,320-megawatt power project has also been initiated in Thar to use the indigenous coal for electricity production.

The premier regretted that the country could not fully exploit the hydel power potential of 60,000 megawatts.

He said that in addition to the extension of Mangla and Tarbela Dams, Diamer Basha, Dasu and other projects have been launched.

The prime minister added that if these hydel projects had been completed earlier, the country would not have faced such destruction from the recent floods and its reliance on imported fuel would have been negligible.

PM Shehbaz further stressed the importance of unity to serve the country and steer it out of all challenges.

In his remarks on the occasion, the US Ambassador to Pakistan Donald Blome also said that Mangla dam is "a great symbol of Pakistan-US cooperation".

He said amongst other hydropower projects, the United States is also assisting Pakistan to rehabilitate Tarbela power stations.

The ambassador said the rehabilitation work at Mangla will increase electricity output to meet the needs of an additional two million people and will ensure that Mangla power stations remain productive for the next several years.

Speaking on the occasion, Chairman WAPDA Sajjad Ghani said that the government is showing keen interest in producing clean, green and cheap energy.

He said that WAPDA is pursuing a two pronged strategy under which the existing hydropower projects are being upgraded while construction work on new projects has also begun.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,,.
Energy-efficient projects: ​World Bank ready to extend $300m financing​Mushtaq Ghumman 
December 7, 2022

*World Bank (WB) has shown willingness to extend over $ 300 million financing for solarisation of government buildings, water and space heating, shifting from more expensive fuels to electricity and improve efficiency, well informed sources told Business Recorder.*

Both National Energy Efficiency and Conservation Agency (NEECA) and Punjab Energy Efficiency and Conservation Agency (PEECA) have sought financing of $ 150 million each and the Bank has agreed to enhance it.

According to a presentation of World Bank shared with the government, Pakistan's fuel import bill surged by 105 per cent in FY 22 compared to FY 21 due to heavy reliance of the energy sector on imported fuel. Households and businesses are struggling with high bills due to fuel costs. International fuel prices will continue to be high for the foreseeable future, putting pressure on the foreign exchange reserves.


Pakistan’s energy intensity is high compared to other countries in the region and improvement can support competitiveness and productivity. While implementation of IGCEP is critical, it will take time to deliver reductions in cost of generation.

Energy efficiency and conservation can provide immediate relief to consumers and firms and can help preserve foreign exchange reserves. In addition to NEECA, there is a potential at the provincial level through their respective agencies.

The Bank stated that the government can implement the following measures immediately by giving top priority to approval of Electric Appliance Regulations, which include Minimum Energy Performance Standards (MEPS) for lights, fans, air conditioners, electric motors and gas and electric water heaters: (i) mandate that all new public sector buildings should be energy efficient; and all appliances being purchased should be MEPS compliant; (ii) continue with electricity reforms to incentivise conservation and the adoption of more efficient appliances; (iii) require energy intensive industries to conduct energy assessments and publish the results, provide them with guidance on low-cost EE&C measures and benefits.

The Bank further contended that the government can implement the following measures within a year with high returns by giving top priority to: (i) develop flagship on-bill financing scheme to allow households to upgrade to efficient appliance, starting with fans but moving on to LED lighting, air conditioners, and water geysers; (ii) retrofitting of public buildings, solar, lighting, cooling, water heating; (iii) SBP credit line or refinancing scheme for energy efficiency through targeting commercial and industrial firms (boilers, motors, compressors); (v) capital grants and concessional loans to target industries to provide upgrade incentives; (iv) retrofitting and solarization of WASA system, pumps, electrical equipment, low cost solar; (v) public awareness campaign educating consumers and businesses on how they can reduce their bills; and (vi) national awards program to recognize firms that have taken strong action.

The government can roll out a mass fan replacement program in the next year to reduce the energy bills of low income households (bottom 50 per cent) in the summer.

Criteria for selecting households: (i) average yearly consumption of less than 200 units; (ii) consumers should not have any arrears in the last one year; and (iii) meter should be tagged to CNIC of the head of household.

World Bank has suggested target of 10 million efficient fans sold. Upfront investment cost Rs 81 billion and payback to consumer from energy savings in eight months. Consumer pays back over 16 months (Rs 500 per month) through on-bill recovery starting in October 2023 and avoiding summer peak (four months’ grace).

Audit of five public buildings in Islamabad showed savings potential of Rs 129 million. Combining solarization of public buildings with retrofitting will increase the savings by 49 per cent. Payback of this project is less than two years.

Copyright Business Recorder, 2022

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,..,.,
Pakistan's power cost and generation declines significantly in Nov​
Cost of power generation during first five months of fiscal year up 35%
BR 

*The total cost of generating electricity in the country dropped nearly 34%, hitting Rs5.99 KWh in November 2022 compared to Rs9.02 KWh registered in the month of October.*

On a year-on-year (YoY) basis, electricity generation cost declined marginally by 5.3%.

“On a YoY basis, the decrease in fuel cost is witnessed mainly due to a rise in nuclear, and solar-based generation,” said Arif Habib Limited (AHL) in a note on Monday.

“While on a month-on-month MoM basis, the decline in fuel cost was triggered by a decline in coal (-27% MoM, due to the addition of local coal-based plants), Residual Fuel Oil (RFO) (-28% MoM), and Regasified Liquefied Natural Gas (RLNG) (-16% MoM) based cost of generation,” it added.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karot Hydro Power is the first electricity investment project that has been undertaken jointly by the governments of China and Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Luosifen

NTDC, SEPCO1 sign 765kv Mansehra Substation EPC project​ 
By Fatima Javed | Gwadar Pro Dec 28, 2022







NTDC, SEPCO1 signing 765kv Mansehra Substation EPC project
MANSEHRA, Dec. 28 (Gwadar Pro)- SEPCO1 Electronic Power Construction Corporation and the National Transmission and Despatch Company (NTDC) of Pakistan recently signed the Engineering, Procurement and Construction (EPC) project of the 765 kV Mansehra Substation.
The substation is located in Mansehra City, Northern Cape Province, Pakistan, and it undertakes the power transmission between Dasu Hydropower Station and the Islamabad Power Grid. 
The project adopts 765kV voltage for the first time, which is currently the highest voltage grade substation in Pakistan, said Power Construction Corporation of China (POWERCHINA) in a tweet.
After its completion, the project will transmit clean energy from Dasu Hydropower Station, helping alleviate local power shortages and promoting economic development in Pakistan.
Talking to Gwadar Pro, the spokesman of NTDC said that the project will contribute to further electrification of currently non-electrified areas, strengthening of the grid and improvement of the quality of electricity supply.
He said, “during construction, temporary employment opportunities for local contractors and local labor will be generated. It is estimated that the project construction will utilize 150- 200 staff. Although many of these positions will require specialized skills, there will be employment opportunities for non-skilled staff.”
The construction will also induce business opportunities for small businesses or people providing goods and services to project construction or its staff (i.e. machinery, trucks, vehicles, catering, cleaning and entertainment, etc.).
“The project will have positive gender impacts through improved access to electricity or better electricity supply as improved access to electricity and power will facilitate tasks
that are carried out by women and girls and thus promote gender equality, women’s empowerment, and girls’ access to education, health care and employment,” he added.









NTDC, SEPCO1 sign 765kv Mansehra Substation EPC project


NTDC, SEPCO1 signing 765kv Mansehra Substation EPC project MANSEHRA, Dec. 28 (Gwadar Pro)- SEPCO1 E




gwadarpro.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,..,,
Chairman WAPDA Lt Gen Sajjad Ghani (Retd) visited Neelum Jhelum Hydropower Project today and reviewed progress on remedial works in Tail Race Tunnel of the project. The Chief Executive Officer of Neelum Jhelum Hydropower Company and representatives of the Contractors of remedial works and the Consultants were also present on the occasion. 
Electricity generation from Neelum Jhelum Hydropower Project had to suspend in July 2022 due to blockage at one location of the Tail Race Tunnel, out of the project’s tunneling system which is about 68 Kilometers long. Consequently, WAPDA started remedial works by awarding contract to a Chinese construction firm in August 2022 after seeking approval from the Federal Government. Since then, the remedial works are being carried out day and night at the site. 
While witnessing the construction work at the site in the Tail Race Tunnel, the Chairman emphasized upon the project management to complete the remedial works in accordance with the schedule. He further directed that recommendations made by the International Panel of Experts be also adhered to in carrying out the remedial works. Earlier in a briefing, Chief Executive Officer Neelum Jhelum Hydropower Company apprised the Chairman about progress achieved so far on the remedial works. 
The 969 MW-Neelum Jhelum Hydropower Project started electricity generation in April 2018. Prior to suspension of electricity generation in July 2022, the project had provided more than 18 billion units of electricity to the National Grid.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

./,.,.,.
*884MW - Suki Kinari HPP (under construction)*
The construction activities are in progress with severe weather conditions. The civil and electro-mechanical works are going on.
The construction activities were started in 2017 and expected completion date of the project is 2024.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
The government has quietly delisted two power plants, which over four years ago, had been put on an active list for privatisation to raise an estimated $1.5 billion. The government aims to sell these state assets to Qatar in a direct deal to avoid a looming sovereign default.

The development came two days after the govt constituted a new cabinet committee aimed at selling the state assets on a fast track basis. The 2460 megawatts (MW) capacity LNG-fired power plants will now be handed over to this committee to find a suitable foreign nation buyer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

././
ISLAMABAD-Federal Minister for Planning, Development & Special Initiatives Ahsan Iqbal on Tuesday gave a nod to 300MW coal-fired power project in Gwadar and directed to complete the project by January 2025.

Minister for Planning Ahsan Iqbal has also directed Ministry for Maritime Affairs, Power Division, Gwadar Port Authority GPA and China Overseas Ports Holding Company Ltd (COPHCL) to ensure 100 percent power consumption of 300MW coal fired power project in order to avoid any financial loss to the national exchequer.

The minister made these remarks while chairing a meeting to review progress over 300MW coal fired power project on Tuesday. The meeting was attended by chairman COPHCL, chairman Gwadar Port Authority GPA and other relevant stakeholders. The project was conceived under the China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CEPC) in 2016 that would cater to the needs of some 150,000 local people by the end of 2023. During the meeting, the minister also directed the Power Division to review the project and address impediments within six months enabling the project to achieve COD in January 2025.

The project aimed at improving the reliability of the local power supply that would help gradually solve the problems in current economic development and urban construction in the Gwadar region, which is being restricted by the shortage of power. Earlier, the minister had directed the COPHECL to provide exact demand of the electricity for Gwadar Free Zone and share 10-year plan for electricity consumption by Gwadar Free Zone Company in order to establish exact electricity utilization of 300MW coal fired power project at Gwadar.

The minister further said that the government is already working on a project of two transmission lines from Iran that will increase the supply of the electricity to the port city.

It also merits mentioning here that earlier the Chinese company CIHC Pak Power Company Limited (CPPCL) working on 300MW Gwadar coal fired power project had termed the proposal for import of electricity from Iran to Gwadar and the proposed 600km 500KV transmission line from Hub to Gwadar as unreliable, susceptible to blackout due to technical or security concerns, which did not give investors the confidence to invest in the port city. The CIHC Pak Power Company Limited (CPPCL) had also termed the proposal of the PPIB regarding converting to local Thar coal instead of imported coal and relocation of power plant from Gwadar to Thar not feasible, official source told The Nation.

Ahsan Iqbal said that the incumbent government had revived all the CPEC projects since it came into power in April this year. The previous government had stopped all the CPEC projects. It is worth mentioning here that Prime Minister Shahbaz Sharif had already assured his Chinese counterparts that CPEC was the top priority of the govt.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,




January 10,2023: WAPDA has awarded contract Package XI of Mangla Refurbishment Projectfor Units 9 and 10 to G.E Hydro France. The contract worth Rs.11.922 billion includes manufacturing, supply, installation and commissioning of the two units.

WAPDA is implementing Mangla Refurbishment Project with an approved PC-I cost of Rs.52.224 billion. The Project is beingcarried out in various phases, wherein the generating units are to be refurbished by closing down one tunnel (two generating units) at a time.The refurbishment works have been divided into 11 different packages. Prior to signing of Package-XI, as many as nine other packages have already been awarded, while works on four packages have been completed. Refurbishment of the first two units has been completed in 2022, 

while refurbishment of all 10 generating units is likely to be accomplished by year 2026-27.

Mangla Refurbishment Project, on its completion, will enhance generation capacity of the existing Mangla Hydel Power Station from 1000 megawatt (MW) to 1310 MW,thus adding 310 MW additional power with average 1610 million units of additional energy per annum to the National Grid.

It may be mentioned that the USAID is providing US$150 million as grant and AFD is providing Euro 90 million as loan for Mangla Refurbishment Project, while rest of the amount is being arranged by WAPDA through loans and from its own resources.


----------

